# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #13133 MEGATHIRIOS, Κόκκινος Μύλος

## speedemon

::  SpeeDemoN τo nickname μου 

το NOD ID mou MEGATHIRIOS (13133)

Τελικα μου μπηκε ,το παλεψα, με βοηθησαν , με στηριξαν και το σηκωσα

εξοπλισμος
ταρατσοPC -> AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ / 512 RAM /4pci slots /1agp
-> AGP slot -> Gforce 5200 128 MB
-> PCI (1) to 4 MINI PCI ADAPTER - > 4 Atheros on board
-> PCI (2) to 4 MINI PCI ADAPTER - > 4 Atheros on board
-> PCI (3) to MINI PCI ADAPTER -> 1 Atheros on board (Αccess Point)

*Ακολουθούν οι ενεργές ζεύξεις του κόμβου #13133*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Ηaistas -->> awmn-8360-13133_
_Yugograle -->> awmn-17742-13133_ 
_ysam -->> awmn-121-13133_
_TOP -->> awmn-3210-13133_
_Geomanous -->> awmn-543-13133_
_Rainbow Warrior -->> awmn-17742-13133_
_Foobar -->> awmn-7736-13133_
_Top_Gun -->> awmn-3749-13133_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Access Point -->>awmn-13133-AP_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

map awmn.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλώς τονα και ας άργησε!  :: ppp Λοιπόν επειδή ο Speedemon είναι φίλος μου από τις καλές εποχές με το starlet gt και γενικά είμαστε πολύ κολλητοί και θα φτιάξουμε μαζί και το αμάξι μου ξανά, είπαμε να φτιάξουμε και κανά κόμβο να μην μείνει ανεκμετάλευτη τέτοια θέα. Σε λίγες μέρες θα πάρουμε και τον υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό και θα προχωρήσουμε σε εγκατάσταση, βλέπω στο wind ότι αυτός ο κόμβος θα βοηθήσει και πελάτες που τώρα συνδέονται σε ποιό απομακρυσμένους κόμβους. Εγώ θα είμαι συνδιαχειριστής, όποιος θέλει κάτι μπορεί να το πεί και σε εμένα. Θα σηκώσω εδώ και κάτι δικές μου φωτος ποιό καθαρές να δείτε μερικές οπτικές και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βάλουμε και καμιά πανοραμική. Όταν εγκατασταθεί ο εξοπλισμός θα προχωρήσουμε σε σκανάρισμα και θα προβάλουμε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nikpanGR

welcome μεγαθήριο.ότι χρειαστείς απο βοήθεια εδώ είμαι just pm me.....  ::

----------


## speedemon

Οκ λεβεντες ...ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.. περιμενω προτασεις απο ολους του φιλους εδω και πιστευω οτι θα μπορεσουμε με συνεργασια να επεκτηνουμε τα φτερα του wind κατα 1 φτερο ακομα. περιμενω προτασεις. και αποψεις απο ολους σας. Διαλογος πανω απο ολα.  ::

----------


## geosid

WELCOME  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπόν σας έχω μερικούς που πιάσαμε με το scan στα 2,4ghz με τον laptop μου, να πω ότι είναι πολλοί άλλοι ακόμα που είχαμε πιάσει αλλά επειδή μας είχε πάρει το βρὰδυ σημειώσαμε μόνο τους παρακάτω, και δεν ανεβήκαμε και στο ψηλότερο σημείο επάνω στο δώμα δλδ. 
1286 aigaleo
2177 nea xalkidona 3.58 khm
34 nea ionia 3.37 khm
5023 kamatero
516 xaidari
3286 nea ionia
3119 ag ioannis redi
37 vea ionia
1084 kato patisia
3701 hrakleio
3725 nea liosia 3.45 khm
3956 agia barbara
3108 agia paraskeui
2581 sw1hfq aigaleo
5078 aigaleo
8360 ag anarguroi
1397 ilion

Σας παραθέτω και μερικές ποιό καθαρές φώτος από την θέα. Ελπίζω το που δείχνει η καθεμιά να είναι σωστό, δεν είχαμε και πυξίδα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Υπάρχουν και παιδιά που δεν έχουν ap.To θέμα σου είναι να κάνεις link H σωστά link?Βάλε το στίγμα σου στην σελίδα μας wind.awmn.net να το δούν και παιδιά που δεν έχουν ap.Eνας καλός κόμβος έχει 4 interfaces ανατολη δυση βορας νοτος για να διευκολύνει ολες τις περιοχές και να έχει trafic- κινηση όπως συνιθίζουμε εδώ να λέμε,.
Σκοπός δεν είναι να κάνεις στην τύχη link αλλα καλοσχεδιασμένες συνδέσεις πού θα εξυπηρετήσουν και εσένα και όλο το δίκτυο μας.....
Συμβουλή....με όποιον κάνεις link να πάς από την ταράτσα του να δείς την κατασκευή πού έχει κάνει,κατα πόσο είναι σταθερή και καλοφταιγμένη και να γνωριστήτε και από κοντά.Το δίκτυο μας δεν είναι μόνο δίκτυο links αλλά και ανθρώπων......
καλή συνέχεια στην απόφαση σου....

----------


## Nikiforos

Η καταχώρηση στο wind είναι εδώ : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133, οι φωτογραφίες είναι από κινητό και είναι κάπως θολές, γιαυτό και σήκωσα εγώ τις άλλες εδώ πέρα. Εννοείτε ότι θα συναντήσουμε τα άλλα παιδιά από κοντά κτλ. Ετοιμάζουμε τον εξοπλισμό σιγά σιγά μη μας πιάσει ο βαρύς χειμώνας και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε δουλειά. Ευτυχώς εδώ έχουμε οπτική γύρω γύρω και μπορεί να μας φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό. Εγώ που είμαι στην Κυψέλη βλέπω μόνο προς μιά κατεύθυνση δυστυχώς, καθώς με κλείνουνε γύρω γύρω μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## c_access

Γεια σου φιλε και καλως ηρθες, εχω την εντυπωση πως αν δεν με κοβει 1 κτιριο ισως να σε βλεπω. Βαλε με στην λιστα καποια στιγμη να κανουμε ενα τεστ με 1 σκαναρισμα να δω αν σε πιανω, και αμα ειναι να προχωρησουμε να βγαλουμε κανενα λινκ. Απλως με το νεο ετος θα εχω χρονο να το κοιταξουμε. Απλως πες μου αν ενδιαφερεσαι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Θα το κοιτάξουμε μόλις τα τελειώσουμε όλα και θα είμαστε έτοιμοι για scanarisma. Αν είσαι στα 2.4ghz μπορούμε να scanaroume και από laptop με yagi κεραία.

----------


## fengi1

Στα 50 μετρα απο την αποθηκη μου  :: 
Αντε και με ΑΡ να με κανεις και πελατη εκει γιατι δεν εχει κανενα κομβο στην γειτονια.

----------


## geosid

> Υπάρχουν και παιδιά που δεν έχουν ap.To θέμα σου είναι να κάνεις link H σωστά link?Βάλε το στίγμα σου στην σελίδα μας wind.awmn.net να το δούν και παιδιά που δεν έχουν ap.Eνας καλός κόμβος έχει 4 interfaces ανατολη δυση βορας νοτος για να διευκολύνει ολες τις περιοχές και να έχει trafic- κινηση όπως συνιθίζουμε εδώ να λέμε,.
> Σκοπός δεν είναι να κάνεις στην τύχη link αλλα καλοσχεδιασμένες συνδέσεις πού θα εξυπηρετήσουν και εσένα και όλο το δίκτυο μας.....
> Συμβουλή....με όποιον κάνεις link να πάς από την ταράτσα του να δείς την κατασκευή πού έχει κάνει,κατα πόσο είναι σταθερή και καλοφταιγμένη και να γνωριστήτε και από κοντά.Το δίκτυο μας δεν είναι μόνο δίκτυο links αλλά και ανθρώπων......
> καλή συνέχεια στην απόφαση σου....


Σωστος ο Νικος . και γνωμη δικια μου ειναι να στησεις τον εξοπλισμο και μετα να σκαναρεις και οχι χυμα στο κυμα με το λαπτοπ .

----------


## nvak

Καλώς να μας έρθεις.  ::  
Ξεκίνα με τα κοντινά λίνκ που είναι και τα πιό δύσκολα, ώστε να δεθείς με την περιοχή σου και άσε τα μακρυνά για το τέλος. 

Η περιοχή σου έχει άριστη οπτική επαφή με τους κόμβους που βρίσκονται στα ψηλά της Αγ. Παρασκευής.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το scanarisma με τον laptop έγινε δοκιμαστικά παλιότερα, προκειμένου να πείσω τον φίλο μου ότι πιάνει πολλούς κόμβους με τέτοια θέα!

----------


## geosid

> Καλημέρα! το scanarisma με τον laptop έγινε δοκιμαστικά παλιότερα, προκειμένου να πείσω τον φίλο μου ότι πιάνει πολλούς κόμβους με τέτοια θέα!


γνωμη ειναι να στησεις τον εξοπλισμο και να ξανασκαναρεις. και απο εκει και περα να βρεις με ποιον θα βγαλεις λινκ και οχι να ψαχνεις να βρεις με ποιον να συνδεθεις και να περιμενει ο αλλος ποτε θα εισαι ετοιμος .

----------


## Nikiforos

geosid εγώ του τα είπα, αλλά έχει ενθουσιαστεί και ήθελε να γράψει πρώτα στο forum, για να δει αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον κτλ. Σόρρυ που θα το πω εδώ, αλλά θα κάνουμε τίποτα για μένα που είμαι έτοιμος και περιμένω? γιατί τώρα θα πιάσω και τον άλλον κόμβο και θα μείνω πίσω εγώ.  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Νικηφόρε ότι χρειαστεις επαναλαμβάνω στείλε μου pm.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει ευχαριστούμε πολύ nikpanGR.

----------


## geosid

> geosid εγώ του τα είπα, αλλά έχει ενθουσιαστεί και ήθελε να γράψει πρώτα στο forum, για να δει αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον κτλ. Σόρρυ που θα το πω εδώ, αλλά θα κάνουμε τίποτα για μένα που είμαι έτοιμος και περιμένω? γιατί τώρα θα πιάσω και τον άλλον κόμβο και θα μείνω πίσω εγώ.


πρεπει να παω στον vladis να σκαναρω με το 3ο πιατο γιατι το δευτερο ειναι να κανει κονεκτ με αλλο κομβο , και μολις ειμαι ετοιμος μιλαμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει έγινε geosid. Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος πάντως.

----------


## speedemon

Καλή χρονιά παίδες και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας με κάθε υγεία και ευτυχία 
Βιαστήκαμε λίγο να πάρουμε τον εξοπλισμό για τον πρώτο κόμβο και ίσως τον πληρώσαμε 
λίγο τσιμπημένα αλλά έχουμε υλικά Α Α ...αν με πιάνετε...
Το πιάτο ειναι 90αρι άρα όλα μέλι γάλα.

δεν θα ειμαι αθηνα μεχρι και την τεταρτη ....την πεμπτη ομως οποιος θελει ας ριξει μια 
ματια στον κοκκινο μυλο και θα δει οτι υπαρχει δραστηριοτητα...ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΡΙΧΤΕΡ..

τους 2 cel 2.4 τους φιλαω για ζόρικες καταστασεις.... 
τα 3 pc διαθεσιμα για δουλεια ειναι αυτα παρακατω

a) p4 1.8 Ghrz ,512 ram ,ati radeon 9250 128mb , 240 gb HDD ,LAN ktlp ktlp
b) celeron 550mhz ,256 ram ,g force 5500 256 ram , 40 gb HDD , LAN ktlp ktlp
c) celeron 550mhz ,256 ram ,nvidia riva 128, 20 gb HDD , LAN ktlp ktlp

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! το weekend που θα πάω και εγώ από εκεί θα βάλουμε το microtic σε σκληρό δίσκο και θα φτιάξουμε και καλώδιο, τα άλλα θα είναι ήδη έτοιμα τις προηγούμενες μέρες από τον Speedemon και θα κάνουμε κυκλικό scan γύρω γύρω στα 5ghz και θα ποστάρουμε τα αποτελέσματα να δούμε τι βλέπουμε κτλ. Παρακαλώ ΟΛΟΙ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι με ελεύθερα IF να γυρίσουνε αν μπορούνε πιατάκια προς τα εδώ σε AP mode για να διευκολυνθούμε όλοι. Τα αποτελέσματα από τα scans θα τα ποστάρουμε την Κυριακή απόγευμα ή βραδάκι.

----------


## TeslaCoil

H Asus πανω στο Πικ Απ Akai  :: 
ping up

καλη επιτυχια!!!!!

awmn so must go on!!!

----------


## speedemon

αυριο ανεβαινω πανω στην ταρατσα και κανω την τοποθετηση βασεων στηριξης,πιατου ,feeder και την τοποθετηση τον μοναδων σε σφαργισμενα και full προσβασιμα 
towers. ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ολος κομπλε αρα δεν χρειαζετε να τρεχω για τιποτα αλλο πλεον

τωρα βεβαια θα κανω μια ερωτηση ΚΡΙΣΕΩΣ και θελω ειλικρινες και σαφεις απαντησεις ,
κυριως απο τα πιο εμπειρα μυαλα του χωρου τις WIND... ΤΟ Ωραιο λοιπον ταρατσο PCακι μας
που θα εχει την ευγενικη καλοσυνη να φιλοξενει το δορυφορικο πιατακι μπορειτε να μου πειτε αναλογα με την υπολογιστικη ισχυει (καπως αναλυτικα) μεχρι ποσα πιατα μπορει να σικωσει..πχ ενας pentium sta 100 mhrz me 128 mb ram ., 1 link ( πιατο ) , ενας p4 2.4 με 512 ram και 8 πιατα .. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο γινομαι κατανοητος απλα θελω να ξερω αν με τα pc που εχω αναφερει παραπανω μπορω να εκμεταλευτω τα καλα pc για υπηρεσιες και να μην τα θυσιασω για να κανουν απλα τα routers...

και κατι ακομα.... επηδη δεν προκειτε να κατσω φρονιμος μετα τον πρωτο κομβο .... που μπορω να ενημερωθω για φτηνα μαγαζακια που να μου παρεχουν τις καρτες ,καλωδια και πιατα και να μην τρεχω στο φλου και να τα πληρωνω κοροϊδιστηκα.. ακομα και χρηστες που εχουν ακρες και τα προμηθευουν φτηνα σε εμας τους ταλαιπωρους..αν υπαρχει καποιο τοπικ πειτε μου το να κοιταξω και αν οχι πειτε μου το να ανοιξω ενα εγω γιατι θα ειναι χρησιμο.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! speedemon δεν είναι το κάθε link κόμβος αν εννοείς αυτό, κάθε κόμβος μπορεί να έχει από 2 bblinks και πολλά άλλα μετά, πάλι είναι ένας κόμβος, για να σηκώσεις δεύτερο κόμβο πρέπει αλλού. Εκτός αν εννοείς άλλον ιστό με άλλο router ktl. Αυτό με τα pc δεν τα γνωρίζω δυστυχώς, αλλά αν θες πολλά links θες κάπως δυνατούτσικο μηχάνημα. Άντε συνέχισ ε την καλή δουλειά και το weekend (Σάβατο ή Κυριακή) θα τα τελειώσουμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Εχω την εντυπωση πως ξεκινας λαθος.
Ουτε 512 ram θες , ουτε κανα τερας μηχανημα.
Σωστος σχεδιασμος χρειαζεται που σημαινει πως πριν ξεκινησεις να στηνεις 
πρεπει να εχεις πληρη εικονα του τροπου λειτουργιας του δυκτιου.
Για υλικα που ρωτας θα σου πουμε οι γειτονες που θα βρεις φτηνα.
Π.χ ενα πιατο στο Γαγκα κανει 23,5 ευρω.
Μπορει στην Καλιθεα να το βρεις 22 αλλα για να πας εκει θες 10 ευρω βενζινη.
500 μετρα ποιο κατω απο το σπιτι σου εχει αποθηκη σιδηρικων με φτηνα υλικα.
Εχω πει και στο Νικηφορο οτι στα 100 μετρα διπλα σου εχω την αποθηκη μου.
Θα ελεγα πως μια συναντηση για ανημερωση θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## speedemon

ΚΑΙ βεβαια να κανονισουμε.. και με οποιον αλλο θελει... αν ηταν να κανω μονο εναν κομβο με 1 πιατο επανω δεν θα ρωταγα τοσα πολλα εξω απ τα νερα μου για να σκορπιζω και τοσες μπαρουφες...  ::  δεν ειναι ψεμα οτι ειμαι νεος στον θεμα.... γιαυτο και ζηταω την οποια κατανοηση...ΜΕ ρην ωρα αυτου του post opoios εχει κυαλια και βλεπει κατα την ταρατσα μου θα βλεπει ενα καφρο να παλευει με ενα πιατο  ::  . Το ερωτημα μου ειναι τωρα απλο με τα περι τι η/υ να βαλω να δουλεψει... Οι 2 500αριδες με τις 256αρες μνημες τι δυνατοτητες εχουν ??? με την προσωπικη σας κριση

----------


## The Undertaker

> ΚΑΙ βεβαια να κανονισουμε.. και με οποιον αλλο θελει... αν ηταν να κανω μονο εναν κομβο με 1 πιατο επανω δεν θα ρωταγα τοσα πολλα εξω απ τα νερα μου για να σκορπιζω και τοσες μπαρουφες...  δεν ειναι ψεμα οτι ειμαι νεος στον θεμα.... γιαυτο και ζηταω την οποια κατανοηση...ΜΕ ρην ωρα αυτου του post opoios εχει κυαλια και βλεπει κατα την ταρατσα μου θα βλεπει ενα καφρο να παλευει με ενα πιατο  . Το ερωτημα μου ειναι τωρα απλο με τα περι τι η/υ να βαλω να δουλεψει... Οι 2 500αριδες με τις 256αρες μνημες τι δυνατοτητες εχουν ??? με την προσωπικη σας κριση


κάποτε νομίζω είχε ειπωθεί (εγώ δεν το έχω επαληθεύσει) ότι το απλό a θέλει κάπου 200Mhz ανα λινκ. οι 256 μνήμες είναι Υπεραρκετές. ακόμα και με 32Mb pc100 το briki σηκώνεται υπερήφανο και δυνατό....οι περισσότεροι έχουν βάλει βέβαια 64 ως 128..... δίσκος, δεν χρειάζεται. μέχρι 10gb max για το briki.άλλοι βάζουν cf 512mb!τώρα, για κάφρο δεν ξέρω.σκέψου ότι εγώ κάθομαι σταυροπόδι και κοιτάω έξω από την τζαμαρία...  ::   ::  
δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το post σου να πω την αλήθεια αλλά α) ότι κάνεις κάντο με ασφάλεια.ζειμπέκικα στο κενό για να "έρθει" το πιάτο ΔΕΝ κάνουμε και β) νομίζω ότι είναι μεγαθήριος (aka θηρίο..  ::  )

----------


## speedemon

Σε ευχαριστω undertaker που μοιραζεισαι τα φωτα σου μαζι μας ...καθως και την κριτικη σου
με την καλη παντα διαθεση.. Ξερω τωρα οτι οι 500αριδες μπορουν να παλεψουν 2 - 3 πιατα
το MAX.. αρα τα 2 αυτα μπρικακια που εχω θα παρεχουν στην wind family αλλα 6 πιατα χωρις να χρειαστω να θυσιασω καποιο καλο PC (εντος εισαγωγικων καλο) γιατι ενα p4 1.8 θεωρειτε ξεπερασμενο για καποιους.. αλλα εναν ftp server η' εναν Game Server, η' ακομα και ενα συνδιασμο πολλων υπηρεσιων .... μπορει ευκολα να τον φερει εις περας

geosid που εισαι ακριβως παλικαρι ??.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε μένα αναφερότανε ο geosid παραπάνω, για σένα παραείναι μακρυά, Αγία Βαρβάρα είναι. Αλήθεια τι έκανες σήμερα έφτιαξες τίποτα ?

----------


## speedemon

τα εχω παει ολα επανω στην ταρατσα και αυριο θα τα βιδωσω....
το pc ειναι ετοιμο και αυτο και περιμενει εσενα μορφονιε να 
περασουμε το λογισμικο.. απο εκει και περα φτιαχνουμε τις 
ρυθμισεις στρεφουμε το πιατο πανω στην αθηνα και ειμαστε
ετοιμοι..  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραία τέλειωσε εσύ και θα τηλεφωνηθούμε να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## speedemon

Σαν μεγαθηριος ο ΒΒ πρεπει αν εχει και μεγαθηριες βασεις για τα πιατα  ::  

αυτο το ματσουκι στην φωτογραφια νομιζω θα κανει την δουλεια μια χαρα...
αλλα πρεπει να το στηριξω καλα..

Ασε που λεω να βαλω και μια λαμπα απο αυτες που εχουν οι σημαδουρες 
να με βλεπετε και μεσα στα σκοταδια  ::

----------


## Nick_p

παιζουν και ντιζες για να κανεις τρυπες κατω στο δαπεδο και να το βιδωσεις....

επισης καλο θα ηταν να βαλεις και 3 αντιριδες και μετα απο αυτο θα κανεις μονοζυγο επανω του και δεν θα πηγαινει πουθενα!!!

προσοχη μονο να παρεις 2 συστατικων κολλα για το πιστολι για να βαλεις μεσα στις τρυπες που θα βαλεις τις ντιζες....την δουλεια μετα αναλαμβανει η κολλα που σου λεω η οποια μονονει και οχι μονο.....γινετε πολυ πιο δυνατη απο μπετο μεσα σε 20 λεπτακια...  ::  

οπως σου ειπα και στο email οτι θες πες μιας και εγω στον δικο μου χειροποιητα τα εχω φτιαξει ολα και ειναι τερας αντοχης....κολοτουμπες κανεις πανω και δεν παει πουθενα!  ::

----------


## speedemon

Για να δειτε οτι δεν κανω πλακα και μιλαω περα για περα σοβαρα δειτε τις Φωτογραφιες 
Παρακατω.

----------


## speedemon

Kαι συνεχιζω με το φιναλε

----------


## harrylaos

Αυριο ποια ειναι τα σχεδια σου? Τι εχεις κανει μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! Speed είσαι όνομα και πράγμα! φοβερό το πυργάκι! μακάρι να είχα και εγώ ένα τέτοιο!!! αύριο ανεβάζουμε το πυργάκι ταράτσα στις 5:00 (πλάκα κάνω) για την ώρα εννοώ!  ::   ::   ::  θα μπούνε αντιρίδες κτλ να στηθεί καλά και να μπει το ένα πιάτο που έχουμε τώρα πάνω, θα μπει στο router microtic OS, θα φτιάξουμε και ένα καλώδιο ntype και προχωράμε σε scannarisma γύρω γύρω και θα ποστάρουμε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ το βραδάκι! Αν τυχόν γίνει σύντομα link, μετά θα μπεί και άλλο IF κτλ για 2ο, 3o κτλ. Μεθαύριο θα ψωνίσω άλλα 2 feeders ακόμα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## harrylaos

Παρτου ενα access point. Να τον δουμε και εμεις.

----------


## Vigor

Μια παρατήρηση όσον αφορά τα υλικά που έχετε επιλέξει για τις αντηρίδες, με αφορμή το
επισυναπτόμενο 05012008112.jpg.
Όπως επανειλημμένα έχει λεχθεί, το συρματόσχοινο με την εξωτερική πλαστικοποίηση
είναι πολύ ευπαθές και δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να γλιστρήσουν τα μεταλλικά νήματα
μέσα από το πλαστικό περίβλημα - όσο δυνατά και αν έχουν βιδωθεί οι σφιγκτήρες - έχοντας
ως συνέπεια να λυθεί η αντηρίδα. Η διαπίστευση:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345072#p345072 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....345072#p345072 Internet

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι τα πήρε ο speedemon και ξέχασα να του το πω. Και εγώ είχα παλιότερα τέτοια και μάλιστα μου κόπηκε η μία αντιρίδα. Μετά που έβαλα κανονικό και ποιό χοντρό συρματόσχοινο εδώ και πολύ καιρό κανένα πρόβλημα, δεν χαλαρώνουνε καν. Θα προσπαθήσουμε στα σημεία των ενωμάτων να βγάλουμε το πλαστικό περίβλημα.

----------


## speedemon

Tο παχος με το κανονικο συρματοσχοινο απο οτι ειδα ειναι το ιδιο αλωστε ως και εργολαβος
οικοδομων δεν συνηθιζω να κανω προχειροδουλειες και καφριλες αρα σας λεω οτι ουτος η αλλιως δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να πιασω τις αντιριδες με το πλαστικο περιβλημα κατω απο τους σφυγκτηρες αρα μην
ανυσηχειτε .Οσο για το θεμα ποιοτητα κατασκευης τα εχω προβλεψει ολα και αν κατι παει στραβα ή δεν μου βγαινει μιας και ειμαι ψειρας σε αυτα θα σταματησω μεχρι να το κανω 
σωστα. απλα πειρα το πλαστικο για να διαφυλαξω το συρμα απο υγρασια οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον

Συμπληρωνω οτι η φωτογραφια σου Vigor ,που εχεις φαει και ωρες στο forum... ( ελπιζω να μην την εκανες εσυ αυτην την καστανια) ειναι απαραδεκτη απο θεμα αξιοποιστειας ως δουλεια σε ενα θεμα που εχει να κανει και με την προστασια .
Παρολα τ'αυτα δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι πολυ θα το εκαναν με το πλαστικο μαζι.
Αρα.. Συνεχιζω λοιπον...Μην λετε οτι το συρμα μετο πλαστικο οτι δεν ειναι καλο 
γιατι δεν φταιει το συρμα ως ποιοτητα...
Το πλαστικο σαν υλικο φθειρετε, τριβετε και καιγετε απο τα καιρικα φαινομενα...
μπορει οταν το σφυγγξει καποιος να δειχνει γερο αλλα με το καιρο που θα λιωσει και θα μηκρινει η μαζα του ,θα δωσει αερα στα συρματα εντως του σφυγγτηρα με αποτελσμα να γλυστρανε ευκολα και να χανει την αξιοπιστια της η αντιριδα.
να λετε λοιπον σε περιπτωση που περνουν το προαναφερομενο να κωβουν το πλαστικο περιβλημα στα σημεια που θα πατησει η σφυγκτηρα και να σφυγγουν γυμνα πλεον τα συρματα πολυ καλα..

αυτα ..αυριο να περιμενετε νεα.... εγω και ο Νικιφορος εχουμε Αρση ΚομΒων  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Καλη επιτυχεια!!!!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μην ξεχασετε να εγκαταστησετε ενα access point παιδια. Εχω πει στον Νικηφορο για τα 3 access point που εχω σε λειτουργια εδω στην περιοχη. Αν πιασετε κανενα ειδοποιηστε τον Στρατηγο Χαριλαο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια καλησπερα ...καταρχας να ζητησω συγνωμη στον Vigor γιατι απο οτι ειδαμε στο συρμα με το πλαστικο ...παρα ηταν λεπτο το συρμα....στς φωτογραφιες παρακατω θα δειτε την Μεγαθηριαρα αλλα με καποια κενα στο Θεμα αντηριδες και με την αναγκη μιας Μικρο προεκτασεις για το πιατο γιατι δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω πολυ χαμηλα...
Αυριο- μεθαυριο θα εχουν επιλυθη ολα αυτα... Οσο για την δουλεια η
φωτογραφιες τα λενε ολα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! τελικά ο Μεγαθύριος κόμβος έκανε σεισμό ΡΙΧΤΕΡ το πρωί!!! καλά ρε speed τι το είπες αυτό για τον σεισμό? καλά που δεν γκρεμήστηκε κανάς κόμβος! Τελικά δεν προλάβαμε σήμερα να κάνουμε άλλες δουλειές, προέκυψαν οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις. Εγώ θα φτιάξω το καλώδιο σήμερα και τις επόμενες μέρες θα μπει και το microtic και θα αλλαχτούν οι αντιρήδες με σωστά συρματόσχοινα. Επίσης για το πιάτο μήπως αν το τοποθετήσουμε ανάποδα λυθεί το πρόβλημα με το θέμα ότι δεν μπορεί να βλέπει προς τα κάτω γιατί βρίσκει στην σωλήνα? έχω και εγώ μερικές φώτος τις βάζω τώρα και θα αλλαχτούνε και αυτές στο wind με φωτο καλύτερης ανάλυσης και ποιότητας.

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο παίδες, ο πύργος δείχνει όντως πολύ γερός.
Άντε και με καλά link μέσα στο 2008!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, άντε και στα δικά μου! ακόμα με ένα είμαι. Του speed του βγήκε η ψυχή σήμερα να τραβάει το πυργάκι με συρματόσχοινα να πάει επάνω, καλά που ήμουνα και εγώ δλδ.  ::   ::   ::  η πατέντα με αυτά τα ποδαράκια είναι δικιά του btw.

----------


## harrylaos

Πολυ Ωραιο!

----------


## speedemon

το καλυτερο απο ολα ειναι οτι ειναι αποσπομενος ο πυργος απο την βαση με τις βιδες που δειχνω σε προϊγουμενες φωτο μεταξυ πυργου και πιάτελων βασης... σκαρφαλωσα και επανω και εβγαλα και φωτο γυρω γυρω. Αληθεια και χωρις τις αντηριδες δεν καταλαβαινει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
αλλα δεν ειναι λογος το τελειο να μην το κανουμε και τελειωτερο  ::  . Αναλογιστειτε οτι το πιατο ειναι 90αρι αρα με λιγο στριμωγμα πιστευω οτι ανετα βαζω 3 80αρια σε καθε πλευρα και οσο για θεα απο εκει πανω σας λεω οτι οτι βλεπατε στην σελιδα του κομβου μου ειμαστε +2.5 μετρα επανω. και δεν εχω μπροστα ουτε καγκελα ουτε εμποδια εντος τις ταρατσας περα απο τον ηλιακο που ειναι και οχι ιδιαιτερα ενοχλητικος για το οπτικο θεμα.
αυτες τις φωτο τις εχω απο το κινητο .

δειτε τες ως πρωτη γευση.
μετα θα ανεβασουμε του Νικηφορου που τον ευχαριστω θερμα για την βοηθεια του

υγ. Ο πυργος ηταν ασηκωτος  :: 
ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ειναι χυμα... οτι καταλαβαιτε λοιπον  ::

----------


## speedemon

Και συνεχιζω ...χυμα παντα...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

σορρυ δεν πρόλαβα να πω ότι έβαλα τις φωτος στην σελιδα στο wind.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον αγορια το πραγμα συνεχιζει ως εξης .. Επηδη ειμαστε παιδια της εργατιας και ο ΝΙΚΙ και ΕΓΩ τι θα κανουμε... ο Νικηφορος εχει τον σκληρο για να βαλει το Λογισμικο και το καλωδιο LMR για να βαλει τα φις. Εγω εχω το PC ετοιμο και σε κουτι για να δεχτει μονο ΣΚΛΗΡΟ, LMR πανω στο πιγκταιηλ και ρυθμισεις και την Ετοιμασια του.
Το PC ειναι ουτος η αλλιως ειδη ετοιμo για οτι φερει ο ΝΙΚΙ αρα αναλαμβανω λοιπον μονο της αντιρυδες να ειναι 
Αξιοποιστες και την επεκταση του Πιατου για να μπορω να το κανω να κοιταει χαμηλοτερα.

Μου ειπε ο Νικιφορος να το γυρισω τουμπα (αναμποδα) για να κοιταει μονο απο κατω εως και οριζοντια αλλα ειναι το πιατο 90αρι και θα πιασει ετσι σιγουρα 1.5 θεσεις και ειναι κριμα.

ΣΕ 2-3 μερουλες λοιπον παλιοπαιδα θα scanaρουμε και θα δειτε στο τοπικ τα αποτελεσματα που να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα ειναι μια ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΛΙΣΤΑ.

Αν παλι δεν σας καλυψε η μια ανακοινωση ΒΟΜΒΑ σας λεω και το εξης 
θα μπορεσω να Καλυψω και δευτερο πιατο σε πολυ συντομο διαστημα.
ειδη εχω παραγγειλει 2 feeder επιπλεον και δεν ειναι για να τα βλεπω 
ως ντεκορ στο ραφι.

 ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον νεα για να ακουτε επιπλεον ..εκλεισα και 2 καρτες απο τον Φιλο ΟΝ-ΑIR 
Wistron CM9 802.11a/b/g
αρα το μονο που θελω ειναι 2 πιατακια με τα παρελλκομενα και Καλυπτω αλλους 2 επιπλεον
... Ειπατε τιποτα ??  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Λοιπόν φίλε μου η περίπτωση σου είναι από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες

Όμως αναρωτιέμαι έτσι όπως είδα το πιάτο σου
ότι θα είναι κρίμα να μην μπορείς να το πας εκεί που θέλεις εσύ να κοιτάει

υπάρχουν *δυο* περιπτώσεις που _προτείνω_

*η μια είναι* να κατεβάσεις το Πυργακι

και να προσθέσεις μερικές βάσεις για πιάτα

σχήματος V σαν ανάποδο Π με το ένα του πόδι στραβωμένο προς τα έξω

*το άλλο σενάριο*  είναι να πάρεις έτοιμες βάσεις ή χειροποίητες πιάτου, όπως με το ανάποδο στραβωμένο Π , για τοίχο και να τις βιδώσεις με ύψιλον που έβαλες στο πιάτο πανό στο Πυργακι σου

αλλά αυτό ίσως με πολύ δυνατό αέρα να σου φύγει , αν λασκάρει με τον καιρό και να χάνεις τα λινκ σου

οπότε σκέψου κάτι παρόμοιο που να είναι σταθερό και να αλλάζεις και θέση όποτε επιθυμείς , άλλωστε πιάνουν τα χέρια σου

έτσι πιστεύω θα μπούνε πολλά πιάτα με αυτόν τον τρόπο

πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα μου?!?!

----------


## speedemon

το πραγμα ειναι πολυ πιο απλο ..θα παρω μια προεκταση του πιατου σαν γωνια και θα κανω το πιατο να βγει λιγο πιο εξω... τοσο απλo
ετσι οπως το εκανε ο νικιφορος στο πανω πιατο.

http://www.wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-5163.jpg

και λεω και να το βαλω πανω πανω ,στην ακρη του πυργο να παρω και επιπλεον υψος

----------


## TeslaCoil

ναι κατι παρομοιο ενοουσα

αυτο ειναι οτι πρεπει

παρε μερικα για να βαλεις πιατα αλοστε θα τα χρειαστεις  ::

----------


## nvak

Μπορείς ακόμη να βιδώσεις το πιάτο στο οριζόντιο κομμάτι της προέκτασης.
Έτσι το πιάτο έχει το μπράτσο του στο πλάι και δεν έχει κλίση (παράλληλο με τον πύργο)

----------


## fengi1

Βαλτο αναποδα και εισαι οκ.

edit: Τι ωρες εισαι σπιτι ? να κανω μια βολτα απο εκει ?

Η αποθηκη μου ειναι εδω

----------


## speedemon

ειμαι σπιτι απο τωρα εως το απογευμα... αλλα πριν ερθεις παρε ενα τηλεφωνο
στο αφησα σε πμ.

----------


## devout

καλησπέρα
αν και το έχω παρατήσει το άθλημα θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια και θα σηκώσω την omni μου για να δείτε μήπως και πιάνετε τη μεταμόρφωση στο scan.

thanx.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το scan θα γίνει με πιάτο και feeder στα 5ghz.

----------


## devout

Στα 5? Scan στα 5?  ::

----------


## speedemon

Ναι φιλε μου θα κανουμε στα 5 σκαναρισμα.. να δουμε τους κομβους που 
πιανουμε γυρω μας.
Εδω θα δειτε τις αντηριδες στο πριν και στο μετα τους.. σημερα εγινε αυτο.

Πλεον Ειναι Ο ΠΥΡΓΟΣ ΜΑΣ ... ΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ,ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ,ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΗΣΤΟΣ

----------


## JB172

Αν κάνεις scan στους 5 giga και δεν υπάρχει bb link σε AP (ή έστω σε station που να έχει σηκώσει Virtual Ap) και να κοιτάει έστω και στο περίπου προς τα εσένα, δεν θα πιάσεις τίποτα.

----------


## speedemon

Kαι εδω θα δειτε την επεκταση του πιατου και τον πυργο στα τελεια του  ::

----------


## speedemon

Τι προτινεις να κανουμε τοτε αρχηγε ?

----------


## JB172

> Τι προτινεις να κανουμε τοτε αρχηγε ?


Κάντε scan και στους 2.4 και στους 5.  ::

----------


## speedemon

OK ..καλο ακουγετε και σοφο ,και ορθο ..αληθεια πως βλεπεις την κατασκευη ??
Καντε ρε παλιοπαιδα κανα σχολιο  ::

----------


## fengi1

Εγω θα σου ελεγα τις αντιριδες μιας και τις εβαλες να τις εβαζες ποιο κατω ωστε να εχεις χωρο για τα πιατα.
2,5 μετρα ιστος 3 σωληνιος και στερεωμενος με 12 βιδες 10αρες δεν ειχε αναγκη απο αντιριδες.
Και σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις Γ.

[attachment=1:253a3]080.jpg[/attachment:253a3]

Και Γ ορθη γωνια. Αυτα που εχουν κλιση στην πραξη θα δεις πως δεν βολευουν.
[attachment=0:253a3]n545.jpg[/attachment:253a3]

----------


## speedemon

Θα την βρουμε την ακρη φενγκι .... παρε με τηλ

----------


## JB172

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κατέβασε και το πιάτο πιο κάτω πάνω στο γάμα, για να μπορεί να πάρει και παραπάνω κλίση προς τα κάτω. Επίσης κατέβασε λίγο πιο κάτω το γάμα που πιάνει πάνω στον πύργο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπόν αύριο θα scanaroume και στα 5ghz και στα 2.4ghz, καλά που έχω ένα yagi feeder από τότε που ήμουνα client. Έχω έτοιμο ένα καλώδιο και τον σκληρό με το Microtic. Aύριο βρὰδυ θα μάθετε τα αποτελέσματα που ελπίζω να είναι πολύ καλά!

----------


## TeslaCoil

εκει κοντα δουλευω αυτες τις μερες

ισως κανω ενα SCAN , θα εχεις κατι ανοιχτο και με τι SSID? σε 2,4Ghz ελπιζω  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

εμείς θα κάνουμε scan και στα 5 και στα 2,4 εσύ έχεις τπτ σε 2,4 να σε δούμε ?

----------


## speedemon

Ισως αργησαμε... ισως οχι ..παντως το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει και εδω το στιφαδο 
φαινετε οτι θα πετυχει περα για περα 
Η ικανοποιηση μου ειναι οτι τον βλεπω απο τον κεντρικο μας δρομο παρα πολυ καλα
απο πολλα σημεια.
ανυπομωνω να Scanarω με τον Νικηφορο... και να Ποσταρουμε τα αποτελεσματα  :: 

YΓ 1. Για τις αντηριδες εχετε απολυτο δικιο και θα της κατεβασω στα κατω οταν αυτο χρειαστει με την προσθηκη των νεων πιατων.. Για τωρα ομως θα κατσω ως εχει..

ΥΓ 2. ΓΙΑ το ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ θα το παμε πιο κατω το πιατο ..αλλα αν καταληξω σε καποιον με οπτικη επαφη που το Καληπτει η κληση του (και εχει και ετσι εντονη κληση) Θα το αφησω οσο πιο ψηλα για να δωσω μεγιστο ανοιγμα στα πιατα πιο κατω.

----------


## JB172

> ΥΓ 2. ΓΙΑ το ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ θα το παμε πιο κατω το πιατο ..αλλα αν καταληξω σε καποιον με οπτικη επαφη που το Καληπτει η κληση του (και εχει και ετσι εντονη κληση)


Η κλίση που έχει τώρα το πιάτο είναι μικρή.
Μην υπολογίζεις τη γραμμή που έχει το μπράτσο ως προς τον οριζόντιο άξονα.
Πρέπει να πάρει παραπάνω κλίση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα γνωρίζω εγώ αυτά που έχω κόμβο στο σπίτι μου.

----------


## speedemon

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΤΖΙΦΟΣ
Παλεψαμε με τον Νικιφορο αλλα Τιποτα.Τσεκαραμε και στα 5 αλλα και στα 2,4 αλλα 
το πιατο δεν επιασε ουτε 1 ... το Pc (ΤαρατσοPC ) δουλευε αψογα,το microtik ξεκιναγε κανονικα και κανενα προβλημα με το winbox. Ειμαστα ολο ορεξη που θα σκαναρουμε και σιγουροι οτι θα πιαναμε πολλα σηματα γυρω μας..αλλα τζιφος .. τσεκαραμε το καλωδιο
...μια χαρα απο ακρη σε ακρη ουτε βραχυκυκλωμα ουτε κακια επικοινωνια ... το ιδιο και το
πιγκ ταιηλ...Αψογα.. 

Αρα λεμε κατι παιζει στην καρτα μινι pci atheros .. ηταν αυτη στην φωτο και ειχε 4 φις
το Α1 , Α2 , G1 ,G2 . Τα δοκοιμασαμε ολα αλλα ΤΠΤ.. Η λογικη μας ομως μας ελεγε οτι
το Α1 ηταν και το σωστο... πια η γνωμη σας

Σκεφτηκαμε μηπως ειναι το Feeder των 5 αλλα βαλαμε και των 2.4 ενα που ειχε ο Νικηφορος και παλι ΤΠΤ.

ΑΝ εχετε καποια αποψη που να εχει να κανει με Ρυθμισεις η' καποιο αλλου ειδους σεναριο
πειτε το μπας και μας διαφωτησετε.

----------


## JB172

Μπορεί να μη συνεργάζεται σωστά η κάρτα με τον 4απλό adaptor.
Δοκίμασε να βάλεις την κάρτα και σε άλλες θέσεις στον 4απλό.

Επόμενη λύση είναι να δοκιμάσεις και με ένα μονό adaptor.

Τι είδους κάρτα είναι αυτή?

----------


## Themis Ap

Aν η κάρτα δεν είναι cm9/cm6, λογικά θα χρειάζεται να μονώσεις το 13ο pin.

Κοίτα εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16175.

----------


## Vigor

Φαίνεται πως η κάρτα είναι διαθέσιμη από εδώ:
http://www.diswire.com/main.html

αλλά είναι discontinued από την Senao/Engenius
http://metrix.net/nl5354mp-discontinued-p-38.html
Senao successor: SL 5354MP Plus
Engenius successor(discontinued): EL-5354MP Aries2(f)

----------


## speedemon

δηλαδη ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστούμε για τις απαντήσεις σας, τελικά βλέπω στο site με την κάρτα ότι αυτή έχει ίδια ισχύ με την CM9, απλά παίζει περισσότερες συχνότητες. Βασικά αυτή η κάρτα έχει σταματήσει και να βγαίνει ε? Aντικαταστάθηκε από τις CM9? Τώρα φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλήμα είναι αυτό που λέει στο link με μόνωση στο 13 pin της κάρτας Mini-pci. Υποθέτω ότι το Pigtail πρέπει να μπεί στην υποδοχή Α1 σωστά? εκεί έπιασε και κάποιον σε μιά φάση. Λοιπόν speedemon βγάλε την Minipci και βάλε ταινία μονωτική στο Pin 13 όπως εδώ λένε viewtopic.php?t=16175 και βάλε το καλώδιο πάνω κτλ και δοκίμασε, αν φταίει αυτό θα παίξει με την μία. Θα τα πούμε τηλεφωνικά άμα είναι να κάνω και εγώ καμιά δουλειά με τα δικά μου.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Λογικά η παραπάνω κάρτα έχει 2 υποδοχές (μία main και μία auxiliary) για 2,4Ghz και άλλες 2 για τα 5Ghz.

Aπό Μίκροτικ έχεις επιλογή, να διαλέξεις μεταξύ main και auxiliary (by default main). Αυτό που πρέπει να σιγουρέψετε είναι το ποιά δυάδα υποδοχών είναι για κάθε συχνότητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Η κάρτα αυτή έχει Α1, Α2, G1 και G2, τις δοκιμάσαμε ΟΛΕΣ, μόνο σε μιά φάση στην Α1, έπιασε κάποιον στα 5ghz, όχι από awmn με σήμα -90, τίποτα άλλο. Υποθέτω ότι τα Α είναι αυτά που θέλουμε. Σήμερα θα κάνει δοκιμές ο speedemon και το κόλπο με το Pin 13 και ας ελπίσουμε να παίξει. Τουλάχιστον χτές δεν χάσαμε τσάμπα όλο το απόγευμα μας παίξαμε need for speed carbon με τιμονίερα και πέσαμε ΑΠΕΙΡΑ drift! john ρίξε και καμιά φωτο της τιμονιέρας ρε!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yang

Το pin 13 θέλει μόνωση μόνο όταν βάλεις την κάρτα σε 4πλό αντάπτορα και *δεν* χρησιμοποιείς mikrotik για λειτουργικό.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Το pin 13 θέλει μόνωση μόνο όταν βάλεις την κάρτα σε 4πλό αντάπτορα και *δεν* χρησιμοποιείς mikrotik για λειτουργικό.


Οι nortel που χρησιμοποιώ θέλουν...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> Το pin 13 θέλει μόνωση μόνο όταν βάλεις την κάρτα σε 4πλό αντάπτορα και *δεν* χρησιμοποιείς mikrotik για λειτουργικό.
> 
> 
> Οι nortel που χρησιμοποιώ θέλουν...


Η nortel που χρησιμοποιώ σε μονό adaptor παίζει μια χαρά, χωρίς απομόνωση του 13ου pin. Πάνω στον 4απλό, σε οποιαδήποτε θέση (χωρίς απομόνωση του 13ου pin) δεν έκανε ούτε scan.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς.

----------


## yang

Για να το λέτε, έτσι θα είναι.
Εγώ μίλησα με βάση τις CM6/CM9, δεν υπολόγισα ότι το mikrotik δεν σε αφήνει να διαλέξεις όποια κάρτα θές για να βάλεις στον τετραπλό.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Για να το λέτε, έτσι θα είναι.
> Εγώ μίλησα με βάση τις CM6/CM9, δεν υπολόγισα ότι το mikrotik δεν σε αφήνει να διαλέξεις όποια κάρτα θές για να βάλεις στον τετραπλό.


Καλά, μη βαράς!  ::  
Στο truelinux Mikrotik λες να συμβαίνει το ίδιο?  ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον παιδες απελπηστικα ... ελπιζω αν παρω τις 2 καρτες απο τον ΟΝ ΑΙΡ την δευτερα 
να σκαναρω σαν ανθρωπος ..τι ΠΙΝ , τι μονωτικες, τι βρε καλο μου , τι βρε χρυσο μου τζιφος
.Ταλαιπωρηθηκα και στο τελος ΤΠΤ.. 
ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΥΣΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ.. .ελπιζω να βρω την αποδειξη να την αλλαξω.

Εαν καποιο εχει μια εγγυημενη απαντηση που ξεκωλοντας 2 ολοκληρωμενα , ραγιζοντας την πλακετα και αφεροντας ολους τους πυκνωτες να μπορεσει να δουλεψει ας μου πει..

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΣ  ::

----------


## speedemon

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ : ΣΕ 4απλο αntαπτορα με μικροτικ και αυτη την καρτα εκανε ποτε κανεις δουλεια ?

----------


## JB172

Πάρε έναν μονό adaptor pci το minipci και βάλτην πάνω. 10-12 ευρώ έχει. 99.9% θα δουλέψει.
Πάρε και τις cm9 από τον ON AIR και βάλτες στον 4απλό.

----------


## yang

Αν δεν «κρατιέσαι», έλα να σου δανείσω μια cm6 να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου..  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! είχα και εγώ έναν μονό, αλλά τον έχω δώσει τώρα. Καντεμιά ρε γμτ να μην παίζει! Πάντως ένας μονός adaptoras ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένος πιστεύω, και σε ένα απλο pc βάζεις και μιά καρτούλα minipci + pigtail και έχεις wireless. Το θέμα είναι θα δουλέψει και έτσι ?

----------


## JB172

Οπως είπες και εσύ, ένας μονός adaptor ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένος. Give it a try...

----------


## speedemon

Λετε να της δωσω μια ευκαιρια ακομα ??..

να παρω εναν μονο ανταπτορα και να την κουμπωσω επανω ? ?
θα δουλεψει σιγουρα με Microtik ??

----------


## JB172

Δώστης! Αν σκέφτεσαι το κόστος του μονού adaptor (που δεν το νομίζω), σκέψου πόσα χαλάς σε άλλα πράγματα.
Χαμένος δεν θα πάει.

----------


## speedemon

Ωραια παιδες .
Θα της δωσω αλλη μια.

Σας ενημερωνω κιολας να το ξερετε η ενδιαφερομενοι..

Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε  :: 

δευτερα (δευτερα μου ειπεο ΟΝΑΙΡ για τις 2 CM9 καρτες) αλλα λεω ως τεταρτη σας δεινω χρονο ωστε οσοι ενδιαφερεστε να στρεψετε ενα πιατο να κοιταει κατα κοκκινο μυλο.

θα παρω και εναν μονο ανταπτορα να βαλω την σκασμενη την καρτα που πειρα,
αρα συνολο 3 καρτες ...Τωρα βλεπετε 1 πιατο επανω αλλα σε διαστημα μισου μηνα 3ις
φιλοι θα συνδεθουν με εμενα  ::  ..Ολα θα τα πει το Scan .  ::  

O MEΓΑΘΥΡΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΣΚΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ  :: 

Eυχαριστω για την υποστηριξη σας στο θεμα γνωσεων τεχνικα και μη.
Λιγο με ταλαιπωρησε η καρτα αλλα δεν κολαμε εκει

ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΑ 3 ΠΙΑΤΑ.

ΑΛΛΑ ΒΟΗΘΑΤΕ Ε.. ΘΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ, ΚΑΙ SERVER KAI FTP  ::

----------


## speedemon

Χαρυλαε μου ευχαριστω για το Prive μυνημα και απαντω ενημερωτικα κυριως εδω .
Μεταχαρας να ερθεις με το λαπτοπ σου να σκαναρουμε. θα το χαιρομουν ιδιαιτερα πολυ.
Τι εχω.??.
Λοιπον..
Εχω feeder 5ari αλλα 2.4 δεν εχω,λενε τα παιδια οτι αν παρω μια μονη καρτα pci to mini pci η atheros που εχω θα μου κανει την τιμη να δουλεψει(δευτερα θα παω να την παρω).. μεσα σε αυτες τις μερες θα εχω και κανονικες CM9 (2 στον αριθμο) ,θα της αγορασω και αυτες δευτερα αν της εχει παραλαβει ο ΟΝ ΑΙΡ.. αν ενα απο τα 2 κατσει ,την ιδια κιολας μερα θα σκαναρω στα 5 με την βοηθεια ενως δευτερου ατομου.(ατομο ακομα δεν εχω στα υποψην περα της προσφορας σου αλλα το σωστο ειναι πρωτα να δω οτι κανει Scan και μετα να ερθεις μην σε τραβαω τσαμπα).
ΑΝ λοιπον σκαναρει κανονικα ,σε περνω καπακι και κανουμε SCAN TΡΕΛΟ...  ::   ::   ::  
μονο αφησε μου τηλ να σε παρω αυριο οκ ?

ο Νικηφορος θα πεταχτει να μου παρει και τα 2 επιπλεον 5αρια feeder αυτες τις μερες.
αρα απο εκει και περα θελω 2 πιατα με τις γωνιες και 2 ετοιμα LMR καλωδιακια και 
θα μπορω να συνδεθω με αλλους 2 ακομα  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εχω Λαπτοπ με minipci cm9 πανω του. χεχεχε Dont worry my son.
Eχω τα παντα. minipci μονες, ετοιμο συστημα, πιατα, ενα feeder στα 5, Grid στα 2.4, Grid στα 5, γκομενα.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εχω δωσει την pcmcia σε ενα παιδι απο Φιλοθεη οποτε αν εχεις καποιον να σου δανεισει για να κανουμε το σκαν no problem by me.
Οτι χρειαστεις εγω εδω ειμαι.

----------


## speedemon

OK τρελοπαιδο ..θα σε ενημερωσω με το που βγαλω καποια ακρη ..τι διαολο ..ενα απο τα 2
θα κατσει.... που θα παει  ::

----------


## fengi1

Μην παρει μονη. Εχω εγω να σου δανεισω.

----------


## speedemon

Ευχαριστω Fenghi για την προσφορα σου ..αλλα δεν θα χρειαστει . 
πηγα και πηρα μονη καρτα και δουλευει η καρτα παιδες (THANKS GOD)
Ετοιμαστειτε
Α, και οσοι εχετε καποιο πιατο να καθετε και θελετε να το στρεψετε κατα
δω καντε το αυριο νωρις γιατι πριν νυχτωσει θα σκαναρω ..
Βεβαια ενα χερι βοηθειας και λιγο εμπειρο θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτο .
Οποιος εχει χρονο , δεν βαριεται και εχει λιγες ουσιωδης γνωσεις στα περι
ρυθμησεις για να με βοηθισει εμενα τον καφρο και ασχετο θα το ηθελα παρα πολυ.
ενοειτε οτι κερναω καφεδακι (σπιτικο) αλλωστε σπιτι θα την βγαλουμε.
 ::

----------


## harrylaos

Scan στα ποσα Ghz θα κανεις? 2.4 η 5?
Ελπιζω στα 2.4

----------


## speedemon

Οπως σας ειπα και στα πιο πανω εχω μονο feeder ton 5ghz.

2.4 δεν εχω ..αν εχει καποιος και περασει απο δω να με βοηθισει να σκαναρουμε
θα σκαναρω και στα 2.4 .. ο Νικιφορος ειναι αρρωστο δυστηχως και δεν θελω να τον
αποτελειωσω. οποιος μπορει να μου κανει ποστ το ΟΚ απο μεριας του και θα του στειλω
με prive message το τηλεφωνω μου.Θα ειμαι ολη μερα σπιτι και ελευθερος απο αλλες δουλειες απλα ενημερωστε με πριν μας πιασει η νυχτα  ::

----------


## speedemon

σκαναρα με την βοηθεια του αδερφου μου... ηταν βιαστικο βεβαια μεσα στην νυχτα και ουσιαστικα απο πειραια και μετα δεν επιασα τπτ το ιδιαιτερομιας και το φις που μου εφτιαξε 
νικηφορος εβγαινε απο το Feeder συνεχεια kαι ειχα γινει τουρκος απο τις συνεχες επονατοποθετησεις. δεν ξερω καν αν τα ειχα ριθμισει ολα σοστα ετσι ωστε να τους πιανω ολλους οσους επαιζαν στα 5ghz.
μεχρι ποσους λογικα αν επιανα στα 5 θα ηταν καλα?? ειναι δυσκολη συχνοτητα ??
ερωτησεις ...ερωτησεις.... αποριες.... αποριες...

η λιστα λοιπον με τα λιγα που επιασα
awmn-1286-8585 / spirosco
mopy
htpc_beacon_AP
awmn-6835-4492
babinos / 33336969
awmn -2710-1713 / pan-lan
awmn-special -fenghi1- search / fenghi6 special
awmn-1979-1084
awmn-106116-1
ενας με ενα τετραγωνακι για SSID
awmn-3136-3701


καματερο δεν τσεκαρα γιατι δεν μου επετρεπε το πιατο να γιρισει κατα εκει
και μετα το καλατραβα δεν σκαναρα με λεπτομερεια μιας και ειχει ειδει παει αργα

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! μου φαίνονται λίγα δεν το γυρίσατε το πιάτο γύρω γύρω? και το φις πως γίνεται να βγαίνει ρε συ ? δεν το βίδωσες τέρμα? εμένα δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να ξεβιδώσει, προφανώς δεν το βίδωσες καλά. Σε 2 bb links δεν έχεις γράψει σωστά τα νούμερα, μάλλον τα έγραψες μονοκόματα. Πάντως για την οπτική που έχεις είναι πολύ λίγα. Το scan list που είπα χτες το έβαλες σε μεγάλο φάσμα συχνοτήτων ?

----------


## harrylaos

Ρε παιδια καποιος απο Miami, California, Καματερο να του δωσει ενα feeder στα 2,4 να μην ταλαιπωρειται το παιδι!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

harrylaos το 2,4ghz τι το θέλετε? γυριστε κανά πιάτο να δείτε αμα βλέπεστε! έχω εγώ αλλά είμαι άρρωστος και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## harrylaos

Με το 2.4 Νικηφορε Βρισκουμε το access point και μολις το στοχεψουμε καλα καλα το αλλαζουμε το feeder σε 5.
Το πιο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι! Δεν χρειαζεται πολυ φιλοσοφια...

Εμενα τι και πως να με πιασει? Ειμαι σε AP mode? Οχι. Στα 2.4 ειμαι client του Κλαραμπελ.
Εχω Grid στα 5.7 γυρισμενο προς Πατησια και σκαναρω μπας και πιασω κανα κοντινο.

Κατι ξερω που λεω για feeder στα 2.4  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nick_p

speedemon γυρνα ενα πιατο προς εμενα και σκαναρε στα 2.4 για να πιασεις το AP μου!!! μολις το βρεις κεντραρε καλα βαλε ενα 5 ghz feeder και παρε με τηλ. να ανεβω να ριξω το πιατο προς τα εσενα να το βγαλουμε!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, έχω feeder στα 2,4 αλλά είναι σπίτι μου και εγώ είμαι άρρωστος, οπότε ή πρέπει να έρθει ο speedemon να το πάρει, αλλά θα χρειαστεί βοήθεια, δεν μπορεί να κάνει μόνος του το scan, ή θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να γίνω καλά για να τα κάνουμε μαζί και δεν το βλέπω για πριν το weekend, και να μας βοηθήσει ο καιρός.

----------


## Nick_p

εχω μιλησει και με τον speedemon....επειδη ειχεπ πιασει το AP μου σε παλιο του scan....και του ειχα πει αμα κανει κεφι το βγαζουμε!

αυτα πληροφοριακα!!!

περαστικα σου καταρχην Νικηφορε! απλα παιδια να ξερετε οτι στις 12/2 εγω παρουσιαζομαι φανταρος......πραγμα που σημαινει πως ειμαι λιγο στριμωγμενος..!!
αυτο απλα εχετε το στην ακρη του μυαλου σας...για να το βγαλουμε οσο πιο γρηγορα γινετε..! 
δεν μπορω και εγω να παω να τον βοηθησω ρε γαμωτι μου...  ::  
αλλα δεν τρεχει τιποτα να γινει και απο την παραπανω εβδομαδα....

----------


## The Undertaker

[quote="Nikiforos"] εγώ είμαι άρρωστος,/quote]
περαστικά!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Λοιπόν θα κανονίσω την Κυριακή πρωί για scan αρκεί να μην έχει πρόβλημα ο speedemon ή βρέχει, το meteo.gr λέει καλό καιρό την Κυριακή πάντως! θα έλεγα Σάββατο αλλά δουλεύουμε και οι δύο. Αν σε πιάνει θα κανονίσουμε και θα το βγάλουμε το link, αφού θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί να το κεντράρουμε και να το ρυθμίσουμε. Θα κοιτάξω και εγώ να πάρω κάτι feeders ακόμα. Nick_p πες μας και περίπου που είσαι από τις φώτος μας στο wind να μην πεδευτούμε πολύ να σε βρούμε στο scan.  ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Να μαι και εγω ..  ::  

Λοιπον νεα ... και ωραια νεα
1ον . Ο fenghi θα με βοηθησει οσο μπορει και οσο του επιτρεπουν οι υποχρεωσεις
ενος οικογενειαρχη ,εργαζομενου ανθρωπου και τον ευχαριστω θερμα.
2ον. Θα καλουπωσω τα πιατελα της βασης του πυργου γυρω γυρω 
με ενα παχυ στρωμα τσιμεντοπλακας για να καταργησω τις αντιρυδες.
3ον. πηρα τις 2 Wistron CM9 802.11a/b/g και ευχαριστω πολυ τον ΟΝΑΙΡ
που σημανει οτι περνοντας 2 πιατακια 2 καλωδια (τα φις τα εχω) και 2 πιγκ ταιλ
εχω ετοιμα να περιμενουν αλλα 2 link. 
Oσοι εχουν παρει σοβαρα τα οσα εχω γραψει και πιστευουν οτι εχω οτι θεωρουν απαραιτητο
για να αξιζω ενα λινκ μαζι τους να μου κανουν πμ.
Εχω 3 Link διαθεσιμα ...Περιμενω λοιπον..
4ον. θα κοιταξω το Scan να γινει και πιο νωρις.. 
5ον. Θα παρω επισης πολυ συντομα τα πιατα και τον λοιπο εξοπλησμο να μην περιμενει κανεις απο τους ενδιαφερομενους και οταν θα τα παρω θα τα στησω ολα να κοιταζουν στον οριζοντα και θα τα βαλω να εκπεμπουν.
6ον. Περιμενετε και θα δειτε  ::  
7ον. Περιμενετε ειπα... βιαστικοι  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ολα καλα

Κανε και ενα edit τωρα το αρχικο post "Νεος ΜεγαΘΥΡΙΟΣ ΒΒ στον Κοκκινο Μυλο στα σκαρια"
σε *#13133 sspeedemon , Κόκκινος Μύλος* και εισαι αρχηγος και ετοιμος να κανεις τα cone σου  :: 

Και να δουμε συντομα να περασω μια βολτα απογευμα απο εκει.

----------


## speedemon

Οπωτε θες ..αλλα απογευμα γιατι δουλευω.
αλλα οπως βλεπω ολα πανε πολυ καλα  ::  
βλεπεις εε.. ακολουθω τις συμβουλες σου

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το Σάββατο τελικά θα γίνει η δουλειά και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να βγει το πρώτο link, μετά αναμένονται ακόμα 2 πιάτα, ήδη υπάρχουνε οι κάρτες cm9 και θα πάρω και εγώ τα feeders και θα κάνουμε και με τους άλλους που είπαμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Nick_p

ολα καλα ολα ωραια αλλα πρεπει παιδια να κανετε κατι με τον υπολογιστη....

ειναι πολυ μικρος αυτος που μου ελεγε ο speedemon....δηλαδη δεν παλευει κανα nsteme....θα κλασει...  ::  
εχω εναν να σας δωσω(στο ετσι ε...) κομπλε pentium 3 στο 1 ghz με 256 μνημη και 5 ελευθερες pci θεσεις...

αν και κατα την γνωμη μου θελει πιο δυνατο....εγω σημερα ετοιμαζω εναν celeron στα 2.6ghz για μενα γιατι αυτος που εχω πανω τωρα δουλευει στο 40 % με 2 nsteme και θελω να το κουλαρω λιγακι.....


εχετε στο μυαλο σας και το http://www.thelab.gr συνεχως πουνανε πολυ καλα πραγματα......(για να δεις τις αγγελιες πρεπει να γινεις μελλος)

----------


## Nikiforos

Δες τι έχω εγώ http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633 το Link με Myth το δουλεύουμε έτσι, το άλλο όχι, γιατί o Beeman είναι με routerboard και μάλλον θα έχει πρόβλημα. Καλά και ο speedemon νομίζω έχει και δυνατότερα μηχανήματα. Θα μιλήσουμε και θα δούμε για το μηχάνημα.

----------


## Nick_p

Νικηφορε!!! σωστος....

μιλησα στο τηλεφωνο με τον speedemon...αμα μπορειτε ας του παρεχει καποιος ενα feeder στα 2.4 ghz για να σκαναρει και να κεντραρει το AP μου και ξανα βαλτε του το feeder των 5 ghz πανω για να ανεβω εγω μετα και να του ριξω το πιατο το 80αρι πανω του να το βγαλουμε!!!! ολα τα αλλα μετα ειναι ρυθμισεις...

----------


## acoul

τώρα το κοίταξα το θρεντ. Μπράβο για το μεράκι και την διάθεση !! καλά και σταθερά λινκ !!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε! τελικά σήμερα θα έχει ο speedemon και το 2,4ghz feeder, οπότε μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά.

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον παιδια . σημερα το χαμογελο μου εχει παει πανω απο τα αυτια  ::   ::   ::  
μονος μου εβαλα το πιατο σε μια θεση περιπου και με 3 κινησεις υποθετικες επιασα τον
foobar που θα κανουμε το πρωτο λινκ.
παω να παρω και ενα πιατο ακομα να μην ξερυθμισω αυτο που εχω ( δεν εχει παρει τα 2 επιπλεον φειντερ ακομα ο νικηφορος (θα τα παρει αυριο).
θα παω τωρα να παρω το δευτερο πιατο , μια γωνια και καλωδιο με τα βισματα και θα 
πω στον Νικηφορο αφου παρει τα φειντερ να πεταχτει μια μεχρι το priveshop να παρει 2
πιγκταιλ
Nick_p εχεις σειρα

----------


## gas

Ανεβασε τα αποτελεσματα του scan να δουμε τι πιανεις αν ειμαστε δηλαδη και εμεις μεσα στην λιστα.

----------


## speedemon

εγινε αρχηγε... μεινε ισυχως  ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον foobar εδω εχεις τις φωτογραφιες του πιατου που κοιταζει κατα εσενα..
Καποια στιγμη θα ξεριθμιστη για να σκαναρω για τον Ηaista . μετα θα το γιρισω σε σενα παλι και θα σε κεντραρω στο καλυτερο δυνατο.
Αυριο θα παρω το πιατο για τον Ηaista μιας και σημερα δεν αδειασα να παω να το παρω τελικα. αλλα οπως και να ειχε δεν ειχα και feeder..
HAISTAS .. Γεννηθητω το θελημα σου.
1.8ghz me 512 ram 

παρακατω φωτο  ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Να και οι υπόλοιπες...

----------


## Nick_p

::   ::   ::   ::  

ρε συ μην αφησεις τοση μνημη....νομιζω πως με 256 εισαι κομπλε....!!! βεβαια παρε και μια ακομη γνωμη....


εγω σημερα τελειωσα με το καινουργιο pc που θα δουλεψει για τον κομβο της επομενες μερες με microtik 2.9.27 + quagga και ειναι intel celeron 2.4 ghz με 256 mb ddr παρακαλω....και οχι sdram  ::  

αυριο θα παρω και εγω το feeder απο τον nvak και θα ειμαι ready...!!!

αντε και καλο traffic...  ::

----------


## gas

Πραγματι δεν χρειαζεραι τοση μνημη και 128mb φτανουν.Σαν ρουτερ δε οι πεντιουμ 3 πανε πολυ καλα κατα προτιμηση intel chipset και συχνοτητα γυρω στους 1ghz φτανει σιγουρα για 5λινκς με αρκετο trafick και nstream.

----------


## speedemon

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ  ::  ... Παιδες την γραφω αυριο.
αλλα σημερα Ολα πηγαν μακραν ανω του ικανοποιητικου
το πρωτο Link με foobar πηγε κατ΄ευχην .δειτε παρακατω.
Μονο ρυθμισεις πλεον εμειναν. 
Με haistas εχω επισης οπτικη και το δευτερο Link Θα γινει επισης αμεσα.
εχουμε ξεκινηση με ορεξη,βιαστικα μεν αλλα με απολυτη προσοχη και μερακη και
με σιγουρη την σωστη δουλεια οπως βλεπω μιας και εχω να κανω με ατομα
που πραγματικα ειναι αστερια. Αυριο εχω 4-5 σελιδες κατεβατω να διαβασετε απο
λινκς ...  ::  
Αυτα τα λιγα.

Υγ1 . Ευχαριστω τον αλεξ μασιφ για την βοηθεια του στο scan .Καμια σχεση με τα πρωτα
αποτελεσματα.
Υγ2. Κουραστικα  ::

----------


## harrylaos

6mbps? 6?
Το σκαν εγινε στα 2.4 η στα 5?

----------


## fengi1

Στους 5 ρε Χαρυ . 5660 αν προσεξες  ::  

Γιαννη οντως δεν εχει Routing εγκαταστησει ο Νικηφορος απο οτι βλεπω.
Οποτε quagga oeoooo !!!
Κανονισε με Foobar για IP και απο αυριο που τελειωνουν και οι γιορτες για οτι χρειαστει εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## fengi1

[quot

----------


## harrylaos

Οκ περιμενουμε αυριο αποτελεσματα!!!  ::

----------


## Nick_p

> Πραγματι δεν χρειαζεραι τοση μνημη και 128mb φτανουν.Σαν ρουτερ δε οι πεντιουμ 3 πανε πολυ καλα κατα προτιμηση intel chipset και συχνοτητα γυρω στους 1ghz φτανει σιγουρα για 5λινκς με αρκετο trafick και nstream.



σε αυτο διαφωνω gas_pls γιατι ακριβως η συνθεση που ειπες (pentium 3,1ghz) εχω αυτην την στιγμη....και ο λογος που την αλαζω ειναι επειδη με 2 λινκς και τα 2 με nstreme ο επεξεργαστης δουλευει 40-50% παρα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο....πιστευω με τον celeron στα 2.4 ghz να το ριξω στα 10%

----------


## geosid

[quote=Nick_p]


> Πραγματι δεν χρειαζεραι τοση μνημη και 128mb φτανουν.Σαν ρουτερ δε οι πεντιουμ 3 πανε πολυ καλα κατα προτιμηση intel chipset και συχνοτητα γυρω στους 1ghz φτανει σιγουρα για 5λινκς με αρκετο trafick και nstream.



σε αυτο διαφωνω gas_pls γιατι ακριβως η συνθεση που ειπες (pentium 3,1ghz) εχω αυτην την στιγμη....και ο λογος που την αλαζω ειναι επειδη με 2 λινκς και τα 2 με nstreme ο επεξεργαστης δουλευει 40-50% παρα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο....πιστευω με τον celeron στα 2.4 ghz να το ριξω στα 10%[/quote:d5eec]
celeron sta 1.7 με 5 λινκ nstreme και 2 λινκ normal παιζει στα 40-50 ( το λεω γιατι τοσο παιζει το δικο μου )

----------


## acoul

[quote=Nick_p]


> Πραγματι δεν χρειαζεραι τοση μνημη και 128mb φτανουν.Σαν ρουτερ δε οι πεντιουμ 3 πανε πολυ καλα κατα προτιμηση intel chipset και συχνοτητα γυρω στους 1ghz φτανει σιγουρα για 5λινκς με αρκετο trafick και nstream.



σε αυτο διαφωνω gas_pls γιατι ακριβως η συνθεση που ειπες (pentium 3,1ghz) εχω αυτην την στιγμη....και ο λογος που την αλαζω ειναι επειδη με 2 λινκς και τα 2 με nstreme ο επεξεργαστης δουλευει 40-50% παρα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο....πιστευω με τον celeron στα 2.4 ghz να το ριξω στα 10%[/quote:f6f8f]
ο P3 είναι πιο γρήγορος από τον P4 στο ίδιο ρολόι κατά 30% πόσο μάλλον από έναν celeron βασισμένο σε P4 πυρήνα. Θα ανεβάσεις την κατανάλωση χωρίς ιδιαίτερα αποτελέσματα. Μια δοκιμή βέβαια θα δείξει !!  ::  οι νέοι Pentium-M είναι βασισμένοι σε εξέλιγμένο πυρήνα P3.

----------


## nstergi

> Στους 5 ρε Χαρυ . 5660 αν προσεξες  
> 
> Γιαννη οντως δεν εχει Routing εγκαταστησει ο Νικηφορος απο οτι βλεπω.
> Οποτε quagga oeoooo !!!
> Κανονισε με Foobar για IP και απο αυριο που τελειωνουν και οι γιορτες για οτι χρειαστει εδω ειμαστε.


σημερα θα γινουν ολαααα....

θα τον βαφτισω στο awmn  :: 

θα παρει και την ευλογια(routes)

και θα του κρεμασω μια ip στο λαιμο με ομοαξονικη αλυσιδα.  :: 

και για 3 κυριακες στην εκκλησια για θεια κοινωνια(ευρεση καλυτερη συχνοτητας, καλυτερη στοχευση και τετοια...)

----------


## harrylaos

Ελεησον Γεροντα!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον παιδες.. πηρα καλωδιο , πηρα πιγκταιλ πηρα πιατο αλουμινιου αυτη την φορα, ναναι καλα ο φενγκι και οι χρισιμες συμβουλες του.
nstergi ετοιμασουν να σε πυροβολισω στα 5 Ghz κατα ριπας  ::  
σημερα θα παρει ο Νικηφορος και τα feeder αρα ολα ΖΑΧΑΡΗ.

ΝΑ και η λιστα...
μισο λεπτο για μια μεγαλη ανασα...... ....... .........
...... ...... ........ φουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ...

Ωρα να γραψω το ποιημα

ΣΤΑ 5Ghz

SSID RADIONAME
awmn-45-5023 poseidon
awmn-7736-free#2 awmn-7736-foobar
babinos 33336969
3725-12088 klarabel-fenghi1
3725-7311 klarabel-sv1efo
11465-7779 stranger
3990-8449 000b6b0932e4
6501-1397 
6675-3773
6835-4422
7337-7902 artist-ximpatzis 
10356-6912
11217-12088 fengi6-LP17
12088-12481 fengi7-geosid
3749-10016
3929(h' 4 den fainotan kala) -7413 | SV1HER-7413-(1)
1286-8505 spirosco
mopy
276-7536
8345bb gas
616-1897
2710-1713 pan-lan
1790-4343 foxer-svleft
393-1265 .........
smarag-viper7gr ..............
13210-8245 ximp2-3
8073-7817
1979 - 1084
8611-8266 ...........
10130-8690
3733-6063
6506-6610 62
1589-34 ..........
34-10.606
841-6459 ............
1702 - 3990
3286-1273 ...............
1-3668
1-2615
10616-1 ..............
2801-121 ysam2
br1a
3136-3701
3170-3180
bubu

Στα 2.4 Ghz

SSID RADIONAME
3Com
8497-THANOSRIDER-AP
Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Anex A
Galats: Wi-fi Net
NetFasteR IAD (PSTN)
ONTelecoms
Pliroforiki
SpeedTouchBFE932
ZyXEL
Apollo WiFi
Awmn 3725-ap
awmn 405-1265
linksys
office
kokkinos milow
ps3-7294361
connx
3506
6003
c3p8-000
1397
diastron
MANOS
Homenet
PIRELLI
JOHN
USR5451
default
linksys
apol
SpeedTouch 480693
CnC Wifi
kouros-gm
valakosg
casa
ote2736
ote6458
ortenet_2563
otenet_5576
ariska
i3-IAD452W
ote8758
Wirelwss
BSB_GUEST
BSV_PHONES
BSB_USERS
boredmind3
maroussi-wifi-35+34
maroussi- wifi-36
maroussi- wifi-37
orasi
tsunami
USR9111
@leo_
lan_home
ace_hellas
adamhome
otenet_7892
swusrobwireless
speedtouch858e7b
speedtouchbfe932
audi
awmn-4320-a
awmn-650-713
linksys-mike
speedtouch041ce6
speedtouch2a8a89
ap4b6f78
awmn-11984-sehackme2
awmn-septic-3286-ap
otenet_8562
ote
ote2443
galatsi voip
herc
staytuned_private
zibu place
apollo wifi
awmn - 34
awmn-34-4688
valentina_wifi
hol_speedtouch
netgear
dlink_wireless
kampe
ote8445
ote8762
otenet_6225
awmn_10130_AP1
awmn-10283
bridge
http://www.priveshop.gr
bbbbbbbbbbb
otenet_9528
awmn-10636-serius-AP
awmn-4462-staticlients1
awmn-jako-ap
counterzero
wgs-thisio
wifi
otenet_3678
on28
awmn-405-1265
awmn-8360
wgs7
hercules
infopointltd
on
usr9108
awmn-1286AP
awmn-1393o
awmn1397
awmn-3725-ap
awmn-sw1hf01-ap
wgs4
awmn-11984-se
awmn-7413-sv1her-AP
ote3778
ote6458
awmn-516
awmn3936-AP-sv1f22
awmn-4875-fencer
kala_wifi
ote connx
speedtouch7129E5
speedtouchBC6FCE
awmn-45
awmn-5023
netfaster-IAD
otenet_2563
awmn-3701
lunatic

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ 2  ::

----------


## JB172

Ασχετο με το παρόν thread βέβαια,
αλλά βλέπω πολλά BB στους 2.4  :: 
Ελπίζω να μην είναι και σε G

----------


## harrylaos

Ο Speedemon μαλλον εχει τελεια οπτικη με τους παντες.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Με μενα που ημουνα φουλαριστος τις 5 τελευταιες μερες δεν βλεπω να γινεται κατι...
Παντως επιασε τον Ρομια αν ειδα καλα.

----------


## speedemon

Ναι τον επιασα και τον επιασα μια χαρα κιολας... κριμα που δεν εντοπιστικες ρε χαρυλαε
εχεις πολλα εμποδια να φανταστω ή πεσαμε στην περιπτωση ??
Εχω ξεχωρισει παντως καποιους απο αυτους τις λιστα και θα ζητησω για λινκ απο 
bwoolf (θρακομακεδονες) ,Level1 (ηρακλειο) ,romias (δημος αθηναιων ..κοντα νεα χαλκηδωνα) , septic (νεα ιωνια) ,ppc (Δήμος Αχαρνών) ,goldendragon (γαλατσι),
jabarlee (νεα ιωνια) ,Acinonyx (δημος αθηναιων ..κοντα νεα χαλκηδωνα) και μερικους 
ακομα... θα τους κανω πμ και ελπιζω να βγαλουμε κατι καλο και με καποιον/ους απο αυτους

----------


## harrylaos

O Romias ειναι 100 μετρα απο μενα. Ανω Πατησσια Original ειναι.
Αν βαλεις ενα Access Point θα με διευκολυνες αυριο το πρωι που θα κανω και εγω σκαν.

----------


## geosid

ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο το οτι ποσταρατε οτιδιποτε ασχετο με το awmn απο το σκαν που κανατε . ( τσαμπα καιει η λαμπα ) . λιγα λογια και καλα . θα μπορουσες να ειχες κανει ενα print screen και να το ποσταριζες και οχι να εγραφες οοοοοολα αυτα .

----------


## speedemon

κυριως τα εβαλα μηπως και καποιο απο αυτα βοηθησει ως πληροφορια καποιους που δεν τους επιασα ωστε να γνωριζουν οτι εχω οπτικη επαφη εκει κοντα

----------


## geosid

> κυριως τα εβαλα μηπως και καποιο απο αυτα βοηθησει ως πληροφορια καποιους που δεν τους επιασα ωστε να γνωριζουν οτι εχω οπτικη επαφη εκει κοντα


ειναι λιγο κουραστικο .και το να κουραζεις καποιους δεν κανει καλο , με το να ποσταρεις συνεχεια εκανα αυτο , θα κανω εκεινο , βγηκε το αλλο , δεν βγηκε αυτο , κουραζεις το κοσμο και διακινδυνευεις να μην σε περνει καποιος στα σοβαρα . οσο ποιο αθορυβα κανεις κατι τοσο το καλυτερο . παρε ενα παραδειγμα τον vladis , εκανε μερικα ποστ , βγηκαν 3 λινκ ενεργα και ΤΕΛΟΣ . ουτε αναλυσε τη θεωρια της σχετικοτητας ουτε τιποτα. γενικα εγω βλεπω οτι υπαρχει πολλης ντορος για το τιποτα ( εντελως φιλικα σου μιλαω , προς Θεου δεν εχουμε να χωρησουμε τιποτα ) . αλλα θα σου προτεινα ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΡΓΑ .

----------


## speedemon

Ισως εχεις δικιο ..και να εχω δειξει πολυ ενθουσιασμο και δεν κρατιεμαι.. θα το ελατωσω
αλωστε αν ειναι να γινει κατι θα γινει (και σε αυτο πρεπει να συμβαλουν και οι 2 πλευρες)

----------


## geosid

> Ισως εχεις δικιο ..και να εχω δειξει πολυ ενθουσιασμο και δεν κρατιεμαι.. θα το ελατωσω
> αλωστε αν ειναι να γινει κατι θα γινει (και σε αυτο πρεπει να συμβαλουν και οι 2 πλευρες)


αν δουν ΣΩΣΤΕΣ κινησεις απο μερος σου θα σε δουνε με αλλο ματι . δες αν εχεις οπτικη με μενα να σπασεις το λινκ που εχω εγω με τον fengi . opote με τι μια εχεις 2 λινκ ενεργα .

----------


## harrylaos

O Geosid εχει ενα δικιο εν μερει, θα προτιμουσαμε να τα βλεπαμε σαν screenshot παρα σαν κατεβατο. Τελος παντων κανεις οτι μπορεις, δεν μπορουμε να το αρνηθουμε. Απλα θα ηταν καλο να πηγαινεις σιγα και σταθερα γιατι αν μεσα σε 1 βδομαδα κανεις 5 λινκ λεω εγω, και λογω κακης σχεδιασης το ταρατσοκουτι για οποιοδηποτε λογο τα τιναξει (και πιστεψε με εκει ειναι σχεδον παντα το προβλημα) τοτε θα εχεις "υποχρεωση" να το φτιαξεις παρα πολυ γρηγορα...
Μην βιαζεσαι λοιπον. Χαλαρα...

----------


## Nick_p

εγω speedemon κατι σου ειχα πει στο τηλεφωνο......ενας ειναι ο τροπος για να κανεις σωστο κομβο......τα βαζεις κατω και ψαχνεις τις διαδρομες....
βλεπεις τους κυκλους και προσπαθεις να μην μενεις σε μια περιοχη μονο....και τελος σαν συμβουλη και μονο θα σου πω 3 πραγματακια τα οποια στα ειπα και στο τηλεφωνο...

1: βγαλε 2-3 σχετικα κοντινα λινκς για να βοηθας τους γυρο...
2: βγαζε οσο μπορεις μακρινα λινκς για να ενωνεις περιοχες και να γινετε καλο routing
3: βοηθα και 1-2 ατομα και ας μην εχουν και αυτοι πολλα λινκς....απο καπου πρεπει να αρχησουν οπως και εσυ αλλωστε...

με αυτον τον τροπο γινεσαι συμαντικος....και κατα την γνωμη μου σε υπολογιζουν καλυτερα....!
αυτα βεβαια στα λεω οχι για να σου κανω μαθημα η κατι τετοιο...προς θεου...απλα επειδη τωρα ξεκινας και νομιζω πως αξιζεις το καλυτερο 
γιατι εισαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενος και θες να κανεις κατι καλο με μερακι και αγαπη προς το χομπι αυτο....!!!!

απο μεριας μου τα συγχαριτηρια μου!!  :: 


*EDIT :*

μηπως ρε συ πρεπει η ονομασια του κομβου να ειναι "megathirios" ????? χαχαχα το εχουμε κανει τοσο ψωμοτυρι εδω μεσα που οποιος θελει να πει κατι για σενα σε αποκαλει μεγαθηριο..ετσι καταλαβαινουμε για ποιον κομβο μας μιλαει......  :: 


*EDIT 2 :*

αυτο που λεει ο Χαρυλαος εχει δικιο.....προσοχη με το pc....ελεγχο καλο πριν του εμπιστευτεις μια λειτουργια 24/7..

οπτικο ελεγχο για τυχον φουσκομενους πυκνωτες...(ο δικος μου ειχε εναν πυκνωτη φουσκομενο και τους αλαξα ολους απο την αρχη για σιγουρια με μαγαλυτερους)
και μετα ρυθμισματα στο bios με την μικροτερη δυνατη ταση για αποφυγη υπερθερμανσεων κ.α.

----------


## fengi1

Η αληθεια ειναι ο τι ο Γιαννης εχει ενθουσιαστει αρκετα.  :: 
Και το μεγαθηριος  :: . δηλαδη ο LOK Πως πρεπει να ονομασει *αυτο* τον ιστο  ::

----------


## geosid

> Η αληθεια ειναι ο τι ο Γιαννης εχει ενθουσιαστει αρκετα. 
> Και το μεγαθηριος . δηλαδη ο LOK Πως πρεπει να ονομασει *αυτο* τον ιστο


ERT ΜΗΠΩΣ ? χιχιχχιχ

----------


## Nick_p

OMG!!!! lτι ειναι δαυτο?????  ::  

στρανταρ εχει ραδιοερασυτεχνικη αδεια για να στησει τοσο ψηλα και σιγουρα του παει η καρδια στην κουλουρη για να κεντραρει εκει πανω.....εκτος αν φερνει γερανακι....  ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλημέρα SpeeDemon
Βρίσκω το αποτέλεσμα απο το scan σου και στη θεματική ενότητα: Ποιός θέλει BB τώρα! από speedemon την 18 Ιαν 2008, 18:23
στο viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24949&start=285

Παληκάρι μου αν βλέπεις όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να σε κάνουμε server.
Εγω είμαι στο Περιστέρι αλλα δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω τα λοιπα εκτός του ότι είμαστε μακριά.
Βέβαια βλέπω στη λίστα σου πολλούς απο το Περιστέρι και τις πέριξ περιοχές.  ::  
 ::  Αν έχεις και τα σήματα (Signal) πως μας ακούς θα βοηθούσε να υπολογίσουμε τι ζεύξεις θα μπορούσαν να βγουν με σένα.

----------


## Nikiforos

OMG!!!!!!!! http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-2094.jpg τι είναι τουτ ωρέ????? εγώ σίγουρα χρειάζομαι ένα τέτοιο! σχετικά με τα posts όντως τα αποτελέσματα από το scan θα έπρεπε να γίνουν με print screen. geosid για να σπάσει το link σας φαίνεται καλή ιδέα, αλλά δεν έχει καλή οπτική προς Καματερό μου φαίνεται και είσαι και πολύ μακριά στα 10χλμ, θα ήτανε καλό να γίνει ένα τόσο μακρινό link ενώ εσύ με τον fengi έχετε πολύ μικρότερη απόσταση? btw έχει συνδεθεί το 1 IF, αλλά πρέπει να περαστεί η quagga και να γίνουνε οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, τώρα είναι απλά συνδεδεμένοι. Σήμερα πιστεύω να προλάβουμε να κάνουμε δουλειά και αν πάνε όλα καλά να συνδεθούμε και σε άλλο bb.

----------


## harrylaos

Βρηκε κανεις κανα καταρτι που χαθηκε απο ενα ιστιοπλοικο απο τον Πειραια την περασμενη βδομαδα?...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

τερμα τα λογια δειτε αυτο και οτι καταλαβετε  ::

----------


## senius

> Βρηκε κανεις κανα καταρτι που χαθηκε απο ενα ιστιοπλοικο απο τον Πειραια την περασμενη βδομαδα?...


@harrylaos++++++

Σιγά βρε παιδιά θα κάψουμε καμιά πατούσα.  ::   ::  

Εντάξει, τα παρά λέτε λίγο.

Οτι θέλετε εδώ.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> τερμα τα λογια δειτε αυτο και οτι καταλαβετε


Πάμε μία γρήγορη ερώτηση για να καταλάβουμε.

H wlan1 που έχεις σε AP Bridge και την έχεις για BB search, έχει omni/panel/sector/feeder στους 2.4 Ghz?

Αν όντως ψάχνεις για BB στους 2.4 Ghz καλά το έχεις εκεί, αλλά δεν το συνηθίζουμε.
Βάλτην στους 5 Ghz και βάλε ένα feeder των 5 Ghz και άστην να είναι σε AP Bridge σε κάποια συχνότητα μεταξύ 5400 έως και 5700.

----------


## speedemon

Oχι JP172 δεν εχει ...2 πιατα υπαρχουν πανω στις 2 απο τις 3ις cm9 και αυτες εχουν 5αρια feeder . απλα κεντραρα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα στο haista με το 2.4 στο access του και εβαλα το 5αρι να περιμενει για να με κεντραρει αργοτερα και εκεινος με το που βαλει στο πιατο του που θα σιομαδευει εμενα 5αρι μιας και δεν ειχε

----------


## speedemon

τελειωσαμε .. τα φτιαξαμε... λιγο μαζεμα σε ενα κουτι και τιποτα αλλο
ειμαι συνδεδεμενος κα ευχαριστω πολυ τον foobar kai haista που βοηθησαν και τα 2 λινκ ειναι πλεον γεγονος... αλλα δεν σταματαμε εδω ...τοπαμε αυτο
αλλαξα το ονομα μιας και ετσι αναφερεστε για να καταλαβουν οι αλλοι για ποιον μιλατε
αρα απο speedemon 13133 πλεον ειναι MEGATHIRIOS 13133 . (NOT YET...BUT SOON).


ΥΓ . ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΚΡΑΖΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μια παρακληση, Βαλε access point. Να δουμε και οι υπολοιποι που εισαι και αν σε πιανουμε.

----------


## Nick_p

καλως τα δεχτηκες Γιαννακι!!!

εχω μπει στο μικροτικ σου και εχω ρυθμισει τα παντα σχετικα με τα 2 λινκς τα οποια παιζουν αψογα!!!! εχει bandwith με τον foobar 30 kati mbps και με εμενα me 40 mbps!!!  ::  

παιδες αξιος κομβος...!!! 
επισης Γιαννη αντε παρε 1 ακομα feeder στα 5ghz και ενα πιατο και δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεσαι και καλωδιο και βαλτα επανω και συνδεσε το με την cm9 την ελευθερη να μπω στο mikrotik σου να το βαλω να εκπεμπει για να μπορουν τα παιδια να σε ανιχνευουν.....

απλα παιδες να του λετε απο ποια περιοχη ειστε για να το βαζει να κοιταει προς τα εκει γιατι εχει μεγαλη θεα και σιγουρα δεν μπορει να καλυψει τα παντα με ενα πιατο...!
ΑΥΤΑ!!!

----------


## fengi1

Βαλε αλλο ενα If πανω να δουμε αν βγει κατι με bwoolf (#7779) Μενιδι. 
2100 metra και οπτικη λεει το wind.

----------


## speedemon

fenghi μου θα το προσπαθησω αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα 
μαλλον με κοβει ενα κτηριο οπτικα μαζι του ...αλλα μπορει και να κανω και
λαθος ...δεν φημιζομαι για τον προσανατολισμο μου. 
Ton ppc τον επιασα στο σκαν που ειναι λιγο διπλα του απο δεξια και του εστειλα
πμ 2 μερες τωρα αλλα καμια απαντηση..... Τι να σου πω ισως τον πιασουμε και 
τον Βwoolf ... που πολυ μακαρι να γινει...  :: 

Νικο θα προβω στην κινηση πολυ συντομα και θα σε ενημερωσω και ευχαριστω
για το ενδιαφερον και το οποιο help

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον Fengi κατεβασα το googleearth και βρηκα την θεση του Βwoοlf και την δικια μου και τραβιηξα χαρακα. Τα οπτικα ειναι ενθαριντικα εως ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΑΡΙΝΤΙΚΑ ... ειναι ψηλα απο εμενα κατα παρα πολυ στα στοιχεια του wind o Bwoolf .Απο εμποδια επησης μας περνει και πολυ μαλιστα για καθαρο λινκ μιας και τα ζορικα εμποδια ειναι το πολυ στο ιδιο υψος με το ταρατσακι (οχι τον πυργο) και το κτιριο-προβλημα που σου ανεφερα πιο πανω δεν παρεμβαλλει καθολου... 
επιπλεον αναφερω οτι το υψος που ειχα ορισει στο wind για τον κομβο οταν δεν ειχε ακομα τιποτα δεν ισχυει με την εννοια οτι με το ταταρατσακι και τον πυργο αν οχι 5 μετρα επηδη μπορει και να υπερβαλα κανα - δυο μετρα τοτε , πρεπει να ειμαι κατα 1-2 μετρα ψηλοτερα τουλαχιστον αρα προχωραμε κανονικα.

----------


## fengi1

Ωραια. ΚΑι εγω οπως το ειδα πρεπει να βλεπεστε. Μολις εισαι ετοιμος με if του λεμε να γυρισει και βλεπουμε.

----------


## speedemon

OKAY AΡΧΗΓΕ  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εχω στρεψει ενα Grid στα 2.4 προς τα εκει. Αν βαλεις ενα access point να σε δω θα ηταν καλο. Μην σε πολυνοιαζει η ισχυς του access point Βαλτο φουλ να παιζει τωρα που κανουμε δοκιμες.
Βαλε ενα πιατο με feeder 2.4 να κοιταει προς νταμαρι-warhawk-καμινι-romias-Ανω Πατησια.
Πιανω τον haistas (awmn-8360 00:13:46:c5:90:97) και τον Βαγγελη (αν θυμαμαι καλα) (awmn-4704 00:0d:88:a6:b5:7f) 
Ενα access point να δω που εισαι ζηταω ο αμοιρος.  ::   ::   ::   ::  Ελα να σε δω ποσο γρηγορος εισαι!!!!

----------


## sv1her

> τερμα τα λογια δειτε αυτο και οτι καταλαβετε


Καλησπέρα ή καλημέρα (ανάλογα με το πότε θα το δεις)
Δεν βλέπω το Access Point μου στη νέα λίστα σου με την αναζήτηση (scan) σου.
Δες σε παρακαλώ τουλάχιστον, όταν μπορείς, αν "πιάνεις" κάποιο λινκ μου στους 5 GHz.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## speedemon

Ενταξη παιδια θα κοιταξω να δω μηπως και σας πιασω μετο ελευθερο interface πριν το βαλω να κοιταζει κατα Bwoolf και αν δω καποιον σας θας σας κανω ποστ με αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Γειά σας! χάθηκα λίγο γιατί προσπαθω να πουλήσω το αμάξι μου (το τρακαρισμένο και κανονίζω ραντεβού κτλ), το feeder στα 2,4 το εχω εγω σε ένα από τα πιάτα μου και ο speedemon δεν έχει άλλο. Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται feeder στα 2,4ghz για να κεντραρετε, δεν υπάρχει στο άλλο πλευρό πιάτο διαθέσιμο με feeder στα 5? και μη μου πείτε για να βρείτε τον άλλον κτλ γιατί εγώ ξέρω ότι στα 5 τα κάνουνε όλοι και βρίσκονται και ακόμα και σε μακρινά links, εγώ εχω 2 μακρυνά και κεντραραμε κατευθείαν με πιάτα στα 5ghz.
Speedemon αν θες να στήσεις κανα DNS server κάνε τις αιτήσεις στο wind αν δεν ξέρεις πως θα σου πω. Επίσης το link με foomar το SSID θέλει φτιάξιμο πρέπει να έχετε 2 νούμερα, τώρα έχει το αλλουνού το νούμερο και λέει -foomar δίπλα. Επίσης βλέπω ισχύ παρόμοιες με τις δικές μου και τα σηματα ειναι κατά πολύ παραπάνω και έχετε ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερη απόσταση από τα δικά μου links, ειδικά που και τα 2 ειναι σε nstreαm mode, αυτό σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να κάνεις καλύτερα κεντραρίσματα, ίσως και από τις 2 πλευρές. Πάω λίγο πάσο γιατί είναι μεγάλα τα καλώδια σου και το ένα έχει και προέκταση οπότε έχουμε απώλειες στο σήμα. Εγώ το ένα link το έχω με 4μετρα και το άλλο με 2,5m. Αυτές είναι οι παρατηρησεις μου, τα λέμε! καληνύχτα!

----------


## Nick_p

εχω και εγω καποιες παρατηρησεις.....

απο μερια μου το καλυτερο κεντραρισμα εχει γινει σχετικα με το λινκ 8360-13133 ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑ πως το πιατο μου δεν εγερνε αλλο προς τα κατω και πως μολις το ανεβαζα λιγο χαναμε σημα..! αρα κραταω μια πισινη στο γεγονος οτι ισως το δικο μου το πιατο θελει να το κανω με καποιο τροπο να κοιταει λιγο χαμηλοτερα...!

κατα τα αλλα ναι Γιαννη(speedemon) πρεπει να βγαλεις την προεκταση και να ριξεις κατευθειαν καλωδιο απο την καρτα στο πιατο γιατι χανεις.....
επισης κανε και συ ενα καλυτερο κεντραρισμα! για να ριξουμε λιγο ακομα το ΤΧ power το οποιο ναι μεν ειναι πιο χαμηλο απο το default αλλα καλα θα ηταν να το κατεβαζαμε λιγο ακομα!! βεβαια και ετσι δεν εχουμε προβλημα ουτε σε θορυβο αλλα ουτε σε bandwith διοτι παιζουμε με bandwith test στα 40-41 mbit/s  ::  
αρα no prob......αλλα ας κανουμε μια προσπαθεια για καλυτερο σημα....  ::  

επισης παρατηρησα μερικες φορες σημερα που εκανα ρυθμισεις και εψαχνα την καλυτερη συχνοτητα μεταξυ μας μερικες διακοπες του μικροτικ σου της ταξεως των τριων δευτερολεπτων που ηταν νεκρο....ουτε ping δε σου εκανα....! χμμμμμ λιγο περιεργο....μηπως θελει κανα clearmos η μητρικη σου να παρει λιγο τα ισια της....η μηπως μια φρεσκια εγκατασταση mikrotik σου λεισει αυτο το παραξενο προβληματακι???? (εγω παντως σου εχω παρει και backup του mikrotik σου + τα αρχεια του quaga κομπλε....αρα η ολη υποθεση ειναι ολιγολεπτη αφου εχουμε τα παντα..) 

σκεψου το..!

----------


## speedemon

Νικο οτι πιστευεις εσυ... θα ριξω μια ματια στο θεμα που σου ελεγα και αν και παλι δεν δουμε φως ή εξακολουθει να βαραει φρικες η μητρικη παμε σε οτι κινηση θες αλλα νομιζω οτι 99% ειναι το 2ο ρουτερ/hub που εχω προσορινα επανω ..να δεις που θα εχω δικιο γιατι που εχει κανει πολλα παρομοια κολληματα και στο παρελθον....
Τωρα αν οχι σε αυτη ...σιγουρα στην αλη βδομαδα θα παρω πιατο και φεεντερ να στρεψω το πιατο κατα Βwoolf και θα ρυθμισω και το πιατο μας για να σε πιασω καλυτερα.
και εννοειτε παρε προεκταση γιατι κοιτας 99% πιο ψηλα απο μενα..  ::

----------


## speedemon

σημερα εχουμε πολυ αερα και παρολλα ταυτα το πυργακι δειχνει να τα παει πολυ καλα παρολλο που ο αερα σφυραει σαν τρελος εδω πανω.. το σημα μας ομως οσο παμε το χαλαμε και την ισχυει την ανεβαζουμε... αρα κοιτα νικο να επισπευσουμε το κεντραρισμα και γρηγορα γιατι ολα τα καιρικα φαινομενα μας επιρεαζουν και ανεβαζουν τις απωλιες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ρε Speedemon πάρε ένα 5πορτο switch να κάνεις δουλειά! το router δεν απομονώνει το switch και παίζει με ότι έχει μέσα (ΝΑΤ, firewall ktl). Για τα πιάτα τώρα λογικό με τον αέρα να κουνάνε! βασικά δεν κουνάει ο ιστός ή το πυργάκι, αλλά οι επεκτάσεις που βρίσκονται στον αέρα. Ειδικά αν είναι οι μεγάλες-μακριές. Εγώ την μακριά μου την έδεσα με την αντιρίδα που περνάει από πίσω για να μην κουνάει όσο γίνεται. Ακόμα και το μπράτσο που κρατάει το feeder κάνει κραδασμούς με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάζει το σήμα πότε πότε. Λογικό είναι αυτό αλλά με μικρές αποκλίσεις όσο γίνεται. Καλό είναι να έχουμε καλό κεντράρισμα για να μην χάνουμε το σήμα με τα άσχημα καιρικά φαινόμενα.

----------


## harrylaos

> το πυργακι δειχνει να τα παει πολυ καλα παρολλο που ο αερα σφυραει σαν τρελος εδω πανω


++++ Πολυ καλο αυτο.

Αν παρεις Switch φροντισε να εχει μεγαλο διαυλο.

----------


## speedemon

Ακυρο (πρωταπριλια) Σορρυ παιδια

----------


## harrylaos

Access point?

----------


## fengi1

Καλος μας βρηκες Γιαννη και καλα λινκ για την συνεχεια  ::

----------


## speedemon

ενημερωνω οτι την ωρα του post και για κανα 2ωρο θα πεσει ο κομβος για να μπει το συστημα στο ταρατσο κουτι του 

Ηaistas
και 
foobar

υπομονη

----------


## speedemon

O Κομβος σηκωθηκε και λειτουργει ξανα σε νεo σπιτικο και εντος σχεδιου.
ευχαριστω θερμα τον φενγκι που εβαλε ολη του την καλη διαθεση,τον χρονο του και την μαστορια του για αυτο το περα για περα ωραιο και αξιοπιστο αποτελεσμα.

Οριστε.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Για βαλε καμμια καλη φωτο . Τοσες εβγαλες.

----------


## speedemon

και συνεχιζω

----------


## speedemon

και οι τελευταιες

----------


## harrylaos

Το στεκι του καθε μελλοντικου backboner θα ειναι του Αντωνη η αποθηκη.  ::  
Πολυ ωραιες φωτο. Το δικο μου ειναι "μεγαλυτερο" και "μακρυτερο"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Ρε τα ανεμιστήρια γιατί τα βάλατε τόσες φορές ; όπως και το hdd. Βάλε μια φωτό του ....ποιητή !!! 
Σαν το γνωστό ..."Για μια ..πεντάρα στον Κωνσταντάρα και στου Αντώνη για ένα μπουλόνι !!!!"  ::

----------


## speedemon

οτι εβγαλα το εβαλα

υγ. Μην Βαρατε  :: 
υγ2. (νεο) τις μαζεψα κλαραμπελ αλλα με στεναχωρισες πολυ που δεν περασες απο την
αποθηκη του φενγκι να σε δουμε  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ειχα πάει στην ...αποθήκη του Στάν που πήρε φωτιά και κινδύνευε η Λόλα και ..πήγα να τη σώσω !!  ::

----------


## JB172

> Ειχα πάει στην ...αποθήκη του Στάν που πήρε φωτιά και κινδύνευε η Λόλα και ..πήγα να τη σώσω !!


Ιππότη!  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μην ανησυχεις γινονται πολλα meetings. Θα μας γνωρισεις ολους. Πρεπει να σου επισημανω πως το νεοτερο μελος υποχρεουται να φερει 6-8 ελευθερες γυναικες, ελπιζω να τηρησειςς την παραδωση.  ::

----------


## speedemon

Εσεις θα μας τρελανεται εδω περα...  ::  

φενγκι ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ετοιμος .. λιγο να ανοιξη ο καιρος ..
κουμπωνω το ταρατσοPC στον πυργο και σε φωναζω να σημαδεψουμε
τον Bwoolf.



υγ. Ξερω οτι βρηκες τον μπελα σου με μενα .....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ  ::

----------


## speedemon

Καλα παιδια... με αυτον τον ανθρωπο (Fengi = Ανθρωπος) ειμαι καταυποχρεωμενος .. τοση βοηθεια και προθημεια ουτε ο αδερφος μου δεν θα μου προσφερε....
Τι να πω ... Χιλια ευχαριστω ... μακαρι να ηταν ολοι οι ανθρωποι του ΑWMN και οχι μονο τοσο Καλοβουλη και εξυπηρετικοι προς τους πλησιον τους.. 

Τι καναμε τωρα..

Βαλαμε το ταρατσοPC επανω... κοψαμε και τα καλωδια στα 2 και κατι μετρα το καθενα περιπου, τακτοποιησαμε τα πιατα και τα ξανακεντραμε πιανωντας ακομα καλυτερα σηματα,
βαλαμε και το 3ο πιατο να εκπεμπει κατα Bwoolf και βαλαμε μπρος τον μεγαθηριο για αλλη μια φορα.( Δυσκολα τα πραγματα με τον Bwoolf αλλα ζουμε και ελπιζουμε για το καλυτερο )

Το κρυο : ΤΣΟΥΧΤΕΡΟ MΠΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρρρρρρρρρρ.

ο καφες : Ζεστος .... για φραπεδες ειμαστε ??

Φωτογραφιες : Εδω θα σας στεναχωρισω αλλα ειχαν παγωσει τα δαχτυλα μας και δεν μπορουσαμε ουτε το κουμπι να πατησουμε...... Απο αυριο .
 ::

----------


## fengi1

Της νυχτας τα καμωματα τα βλεπει η μερα και γελα  ::  και αν εχει και παγωνια  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εχουμε πει επανηλημενα πως ο Αντωνης ειναι καλης παστας ανθρωπος aka Valuable Member aka VIP  ::  


Μην αλλαζεις την κουβεντα λοιπον.... Θελουμε γκομενακια... 
Escape Center τι ωρα λοιπον?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον παιδες .... Οι φωτο που υποσχεθηκα

Φενγκι μιλησες με τον αλανιαρη τον Bwoolf ??

----------


## harrylaos

Βγαλε την Nvidia FX 5200 απο το κουτι. Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι στην ταρατσα. 
Την καρτα γραφικων την χρησιμοποιουμε οταν για καποιο λογο εχουμε προβλημα επικοινωνιας με το ταρατσοκουτι.

----------


## JB172

> Βγαλε την Nvidia FX 5200 απο το κουτι. Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι στην ταρατσα. 
> Την καρτα γραφικων την χρησιμοποιουμε οταν για καποιο λογο εχουμε προβλημα επικοινωνιας με το ταρατσοκουτι.


+++
Το συγκεκριμένο motherboard (jetway P4MFM) έχει onboard VGA.
Τρία πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όμως.
1. Να είναι καμμένη η onboard VGA και να μην ξεκινάει το σύστημα χωρίς VGA.
2. Να μην έχει γίνει σωστή τοποθέτηση της motherboard μέσα στο κουτί, έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει χώρος να μπει vga connector σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει ανάγκη.
3. Ετσι να του αρέσει του κομβούχου και την τοποθέτησε.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εδω προσπαθω να καβατζωσω μια vga και εσυ μου το χαλας. 
Αποψε ΔΕΝ εχει στριπτιζαδικο για σενα!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Εδω προσπαθω να καβατζωσω μια vga και εσυ μου το χαλας. 
> Αποψε ΔΕΝ εχει στριπτιζαδικο για σενα!!!!!


Επέλεξε την κουρτίνα Νο 3  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Να υποθεσω οτι η κουρτινα 3 εχει το συνολο των πυκνωτων, θυριστορ, τρανζιστορ, ολοκληρομενα κυκλωματα μαζι με καλωδια?
Τρεμε Κιρκοφ!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> Βγαλε την Nvidia FX 5200 απο το κουτι. Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι στην ταρατσα. 
> Την καρτα γραφικων την χρησιμοποιουμε οταν για καποιο λογο εχουμε προβλημα επικοινωνιας με το ταρατσοκουτι.
> 
> 
> +++
> Το συγκεκριμένο motherboard (jetway P4MFM) έχει onboard VGA.
> Τρία πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν όμως.
> ...



Πεστα ρε JB172 : σωστη απαντηση
δεν ισχυει 1) δεν ειναι καμενη 
δεν ισχυει 2)η τοποθετηση ειναι μια χαρα
ισχυει 3)Γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει (AMSTEL) και απλα εινα slot AGP που οπως και να 
εχει ειναι αχριστη.

----------


## harrylaos

_"Βγαλτην ωξω τοτε"_
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! μπράβο ρε παιδιά, πολύ καλή δουλειά, ωραίο έγινε, άντε να βλέπω και περισσότερα links τώρα! μακάρι να βλεπόμασταν να έκανα και εγώ ένα μαζί, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική προς τα εκεί. Η κάρτα γραφικών όντως δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά αν είναι να κάθετε δεν πειράζει να κάθετε μέσα στο κουτί.  ::   ::

----------


## Nick_p

to Quagga kata 95% tha exei problima ama bgalei tin karta grafikwn....!!!

thelei na diabazei karta grafikwn gia na paizei swsta....!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Με την προηγούμενη μητρική μου χωρίς κάρτα γραφικών επάνω δεν έπαιζε η quagga, τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα και δεν έχω κάρτα γραφικών επάνω.

----------


## Nick_p

spanio....isws eisai apo tous ligous,,,,,,,,

emena den ekane routing xwris vga

----------


## Themis Ap

Παίδες, αν και δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη τη συζήτηση, εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=470310#p470310, υπάρχει λύση για να εκκινείς τους δαίμονες χωρίς κάρτα γραφικών. 

Απλά περνάτε την quagga από το λινκ και κάνετε κανονικά την διαδικασία των μετέπειτα ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## speedemon

Ρε παιδια ελεος με την εκταση αυτης τις κουβεντας.... την θελω και την εχω επανω ανεξαρτητου συμβατοτητας ή εξικονομισης πορων ...δεν νοή το φτωχο μου μυαλουδακι μητρικη χωρις vga και αφου ειναι agp δεν μου τρωει pci slot αρα και δεν χωλοσκαω.
τωρα να μπω σε διαδικασια να πειραζω το λογισμικο για να μπαινει και χωρις vga θα το κανω μονο αν φτασω στο οριο της φτωχιας και θελησω να την πουλησω για να παρω κατι να φαω
UNDERSTAND ??
αλλωστε σαν pc μπορει να παρει ...και θα τα παρει ...8 πιατακια ..και στα κυβικα του τα καλυπτει ανετα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εσύ τι φωνάζεις ρε συ? δεν σου την είπε κανείς, απλά απαντήσαμε στα παιδιά για αυτά που είπανε παραπάνω, τέλος πάντων ντάξει τέλος με το θέμα της κάρτας γραφικών, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολούμαστε χαμένη δεν πάει και να είναι πάνω. Άντε έβγαλες κανά λινκ ή ακόμα?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Υπαρχει ενα πιατακι ( 90 cm περικαλω ) που εκπεμπει κατα Μενιδι μερια. Αλλα ο bwolf θα μας καθυστερησει λιγο οποτε οτι απο βορια μπορει να δει τον φιλτατο Γιαννη ας κοπιασει  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Speedemon Βαλε ενα πιατακι σε access point και στριψε το προς Ρομια, Ανω Πατησσια. Κανε κανα σκαν τα εχω βαλει στο φουλ να κοιτανε προς Κοκκινο Μυλο.
Αντε να βγαλω κανα λινκ δεν μπορω αλλο τους γειτονες με τις 24αρες DSL τους. Ελεος πια!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! haryllaos πως είσαι στο wind? δεν σε έχω βρει ακόμα!

----------


## harrylaos

Μια χαρα ειμαι, ευχαριστω. Στο wind δεν υπαρχω. Αυτα.
Και αν ρωτησεις "τοτε πως θα σε βρω" η απαντηση ειναι στα πμ. Δεν στελνονται για πλακα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σορρυ αλλά καλά ρε συ μας δουλεύεις? ΟΛΟ το awmn έχει καταχώρηση στο wind ακόμα και οι ασύνδετοι και εσυ θες να κάνεις και κόμβο χωρίς να είσαι στο wind? πως γίνεται αυτό? γιατί κουφάθηκα τώρα!

----------


## harrylaos

My problem...  ::  Μην μου συγχιζεσαι!!!!!! Ψαξε 9974

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Υπαρχει ενα πιατακι ( 90 cm περικαλω ) που εκπεμπει κατα Μενιδι μερια. Αλλα ο bwolf θα μας καθυστερησει λιγο οποτε οτι απο βορια μπορει να δει τον φιλτατο Γιαννη ας κοπιασει


Αυτό είναι για μένα από το id 2334 όπως έχουμε πει. Αν είμαι έτοιμος αύριο το μεσημέρι θα τα πούμε.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Υπαρχει ενα πιατακι ( 90 cm περικαλω ) που εκπεμπει κατα Μενιδι μερια. Αλλα ο bwolf θα μας καθυστερησει λιγο οποτε οτι απο βορια μπορει να δει τον φιλτατο Γιαννη ας κοπιασει 
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι για μένα από το id 2334 όπως έχουμε πει. Αν είμαι έτοιμος αύριο το μεσημέρι θα τα πούμε.


akoma σε περιμενω εσενα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

εκπεμπω πατερ αλλα μαλλον δεν αδειασες σημερα.... ποτε το βλεπεις??

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


geosid : στείλε email στον gorillaz 10836. Έχει λινκ με τον ximpatzis3 και έχει εξοπλισμό για ακόμα ένα άμεσο λινκ.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> εκπεμπω πατερ αλλα μαλλον δεν αδειασες σημερα.... ποτε το βλεπεις??


hardware error @#$#@#@@##. Στην αναμονή για αύριο το βράδυ.

----------


## geosid

[quote=Pater_Familias]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Pater_Familias":3nhsy7dg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


geosid : στείλε email στον gorillaz 10836. Έχει λινκ με τον ximpatzis3 και έχει εξοπλισμό για ακόμα ένα άμεσο λινκ.[/quote:3nhsy7dg]
με ειχε παρει τηλ. για να κανουμε δοκιμη αλλα δεν ξαναπηρε μετα. ισως να εκανε δοκιμη και να μην εποιασε ουτε το ΑΡ ουτε κανα λινκ μου.

----------


## speedemon

ΤΟ πρωτο τεστ εντονης βροχωπτοσεως το περασε με αριστα .... δεν βρηκα ουτε ιχνος ιγρασιας στο κουτι.... ουτε εντος....ουτε εκτος.... ουτε επι ταυτα  ::  
Μπραβο μας φενγι ..παντα αξιοι  ::

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω τον φιλο Gollum για τα 2 πιατακια (65 cm) και το feeder (nvac) που μου πουλησε σε πολυ καλη τιμουλα κατα την κριση μου.. παιδες απο βδομαδα θα εχει ο ιστος 5 πιατα ...2 ενεργα και 3 να εκπεμπουν ...... βλεπω σε κανα μηνα 5 λινκ BOMBA  ::

----------


## senius

Να ακούσω τιμές, μπορεί να συμφέρουν.

Επίσης μην την πατήσεις με πολλούς, ' ΒΓΑΛΕ ΛΙΝΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ'.

Περίμενε για τις *έξυπνες* διαδρομές.

Εισαι σε καλή περιοχή.

Μην βιάζεσαι.

Γιατί θα τα κόβεις μετα, να βρεις καλύτερα λινκ και θα σε κράζουν.

Με το καλό λοιπόν.

Ευχαριστώ..
Κώστας.

Edit: Δεν χρειάζεται να λες πολλά.

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω φιλε senius .απο το στομα σου και στου θεου ταυτι.....40 ευρω μου τα αφησε φιλικα ο νικος.. 2 πιατα 65 και ενα feeder με την υπογραφη nvac..
Τo trito link εστω και εικονικα ανενεργο (μην το γρουσουζευω) ερχετε να μου το προσφερει ο φιλος Dlogic... που αν εχω κρινει σωστα θα ειναι ενα λινκ ΦΩΤΙΑ...  ::  Θα γινει το Σαββατο σκαν ... αφου δεν ειδα ανταποκριση ή εστω ενημερωση απο Pater Familia 2 και Βwoolf με τον πρωτο που θα υπαρχει επικοινωνια κατα θρακομακεδωνες αποφασισα να κανω και το λινκ.Ισως και να μην κατσει...αλλα πρεπει να εχουμε ανετη οπτικη.... 

Ενα μονο λεω ...στην ευθεια... θρακομακεδωνες - κοκ. μυλος - Αγ .Αναργυροι .

Μακαρι και παλι μακαρι

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! άντε τυχερέ! εγώ τι να λέω! βγάλε μου κανά Link! και άντε στήσε κανά CS server να λιώσουμε!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Αν περνουσε απο το χερι μου Νικιφορε μου ..στο λογο μου θα σου κεντραρα ενα πιατο.. τι σοι φιλος θα μουνα αν δεν βοηθαγα πρωτα τους δικους μου ανθρωπους....

Να και ι φωτογραφια του ιστου με τα 5 πιατα... το ενα απο τα 2 νεα δεν εχει Feeder...προς το παρον βεβαια  ::

----------


## senius

Σωστός......!!

Να σου προτείνω κάτι.

Στο σημείο του ιστού που είναι σφιγμένοι οι αποστάτες των πιάτων, βίδωσε στην πλάτη, κόντρα βίδα διαμέτρου *5*mm.

Ετσι με την συστολή-διαστολή, και να ξεσφίξουν οι 4 βίδες των αποστατών πιάτων, δεν θα κουνηθούν *ποτέ* οι αποστάτες και τα πιάτα δεν θα παίρνουν χαμπάρι από τον αέρα.

----------


## speedemon

Δειξε μου σε παρακαλω μια φωτογραφια ρε senius να παρω ιδεα του πως ?? (how to) 

Και σκεψου την προταση μου...

----------


## senius

> Δειξε μου σε παρακαλω μια φωτογραφια ρε senius να παρω ιδεα του πως ?? (how to) 
> 
> Και σκεψου την προταση μου...


Αν και με τις personal photos εχω περεξηγηθεί απο πολλούς, ..... θα σου τις ανεβασω σε λίγες μέρες.

Η πρόταση σου για link μεταξύ μας ορθά στέκει, εχει σωστές δαδρομές, αλλα το 6ο μου b.b. link, αγγίζει βουνά.

Δεν έχω περιθώριο για *7*ο.

Στα υπόψιν για άλλους.

----------


## speedemon

Ενταξη δεν επιμενω...πολυ θα το θελα αλλα δεν μπορω να υποχρεωσω κανενα... 
για φωτογραφιες αν δεν θες μεσω ποστ ..στειλε τες μεσω e-mail και ευχαριστω για τα οποια info

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε Johny Boy πολύ ωραία έγιναν! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! άντε και κανά AP για Clients μετά!  :: pppp πρόσεχε τους αέριδες εκεί πάνω γιατί μπάζει πάρα πολύ και ΜΗΝ βγάλεις τις αντιρίδες! να κρατάει καλά ο πύργος, γιατί με τόσα πιάτα επάνω του οι ροπές στρέψης που αναπτύσσονται είναι τεράστιες.

----------


## speedemon

Δεν πρεπει να τιε βγαλω τις αντιριδες με την καμια...απιστευτες δυναμης με τον παλιο αερα δεχεται εκει επανω... ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ.... Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει Τιποτα.

----------


## senius

> Δεν πρεπει να τιε βγαλω τις αντιριδες με την καμια...απιστευτες δυναμης με τον παλιο αερα δεχεται εκει επανω... ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ.... Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει Τιποτα.





> Edit: *Δεν χρειάζεται να λες πολλά*.


Δεν ακούς τελικά, θα πάρεις το παράδειγμα ορισμένων που παρ' ολο που τους τα έλεγα/ ελεγαν, εστάλει pm σε αυτούς οχι μόνο απο μένα, αλλά και εγιναν συστάσεις και απο άλλους,...... μας αγνόησαν, και μετα οι συγκεκριμενοι ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΙ εκαναν κόμβο με το *AP τους ..... και μόνο*.
Πράγμα που ουτε AP δεν έχεις.

Ευχαριστώ.
*Φιλικά.*

Κώστας.

----------


## Nick_p

παντως Γιαννη αυτην την στιγμη που μπηκα να δω τι παιζει με το μικροτικ σου ειδα αθλοιο σημα μεταξυ εσενα και του foobar (-84) επισης λιγο πεσμενο καο το μεταξυ μας σημα....(-65)


για τσεκαρε το!!!  ::

----------


## speedemon

Ευχαριστω Νικο μου για την παρατηρηση... εχω βεβαιως απο πριν γνωση της καταστασης... Με εσενα ισω οφειλετε απλα στις Ταλαντωσεις του ιστου .... Φυσαει απιστευτα εδω πανω ..ο Ιστος δεβ φανταζεσαι πως σφυριζει.... του Foobar εχει αποκοπει τελειως και οφειλετε στην γωνια... γιατι ειναι για τοιχο και με τετοιες δυναμης που δεχετε εκει πανω ξεκεντραρε απο εκει λογικα.. Τωρα δεν κανω τιποτα γιατι θα με δειτε στον αερα αν ανεβψ εκει επαν και μπορει να φτασω στην φιλαδελφεια με τον παλιο αερα... οταν ηρεμισει ο καιρος θα κανω κινησης μεγιστης σταθεροποιησης των πιατων και το πιο υπομονετικο κεντραρισμα κατα εσας... .,αυτα... Δεν λες παλι καλα που εσυ εισαι ακομα οκ και μπορω να παιξω κανα COD4 και να σουβλιζω που και που τον Geosid ;P

----------


## fengi1

Την ειχες σφιξει ή οπως την αφησαμε ? Αν δεν την εσφιξες μετα σιγουρα δε θα κραταγε.

----------


## speedemon

Ισως και να ηταν δικα μου η πατατα με τον foobar kai δεν το καλο εσφυξα

----------


## nstergi

> ι.... του Foobar εχει αποκοπει τελειως και οφειλετε στην γωνια... ;P



γιαννη 

ΜΗ κανεις καμμια κουταμάρα και ανεβεις με τετοιο αερα.........

----------


## senius

> Σωστός......!!
> 
> Να σου προτείνω κάτι.
> 
> Στο σημείο του ιστού που είναι σφιγμένοι οι αποστάτες των πιάτων, βίδωσε στην πλάτη, κόντρα βίδα διαμέτρου *5*mm.
> 
> Ετσι με την συστολή-διαστολή, και να ξεσφίξουν οι 4 βίδες των αποστατών πιάτων, δεν θα κουνηθούν *ποτέ* οι αποστάτες και τα πιάτα δεν θα παίρνουν χαμπάρι από τον αέρα.





> Δειξε μου σε παρακαλω μια φωτογραφια ρε senius να παρω ιδεα του πως ?? (how to)


Περσσότερα εδώ:
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35811&start=15

 ::

----------


## speedemon

Σωστος ο παιχτης....Got the point man Τhanks

----------


## speedemon

Αυριο ΘΕΟΥ θελωντος και ΚΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ εχωντος θα μαζεψω τον ιστο απο τα παρακεντραριζματα του και θα ενισχυσω τις γωνιες γιατι αν και ο Ιστος αντεξε απιστευτη δοκιμασια εκει πανω η γωνιες μου εδειξαν σημαδια αδυναμιας...Θα βαλω και την επιπλεον cm9 που προοριζεται για τον Dlogic και θα ελεξω οταν βγει το λινκ αν και η cm6 που ειχα παρει απο το priveshop δουλευει σωστα γιατι αυτη η καρτα μα την παναγια με εχει προβληματισει παρα πολυ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ Η ΟΧΙ... Σημερα η μερα ηταν καλη αλλα ειχα ντραβαλα στα νοσοκομεια γιαυτο και δεν εκανα τιποτα ...Kατανοηση Guys 

Αll will get Clear tommorow

----------


## speedemon

ok το λινκ μας νικο το εφερα οσο μπορουσα παρολλο που το κρυο ηταν πολυ ....δεν την παλευα.. και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το καλυτερεψουμε κιαλλο

----------


## nstergi

χαρας το κουραγιο σου ρε γιαννη.

τελικα εσυ εισαι οντως μεγαθήριο.

το λινκ οντως βελτιωθηκε μειωσα παιρετερω το tx power μου στο 6 και το αφησα να παιζει στα -58dbm

...και ειπαμε....

keep linking  ::

----------


## speedemon

Stop licking to keep linking  ::  
ειχα δεν ειχα το εγραψα

----------


## nstergi

meeeee ?

licking?

ε? φανταστικε megabeast?

ε?

 ::   ::   ::   ::  



εχεις Pm

----------


## speedemon

ο καιρος χαλαει παλι επικινδυνα και δεν μας βλεπω καλα ... το λινκ μας Νικο μου(foobar) το ξεκεντραρα παλι για κατανομη των πιατων μιας και παλευβω να βγαλω πολλα λινκ και πρεπει να κανω τον ιστο οσο μπορω πιο σωστα μαζεμενω και τακτοποιημενο για να τα βαλω ολα αυτα... επιασα με το πιατο σου βεβαια τον φενγι πραγμα ενθαρυντικο που μπορει θεου και φενγι θελωντος να καταληξη σε ζευξη ενεργη... μετα το πμ θα παω να τακτοποιησω το θεμα εξτρα γωνιες που θα χρειαστω και αν μπορεσω θα παρω και μια cm9 και ενα pigtail απο dlogic για να βαλω ON Και το 5ο interface... 


εκανα σωστο υπολογισμο του επιπεδου 3 (κορυφη ιστου) και θα το βαλω μπρος σε τελειοποιηση οταν περασει αυτη η κακοκαιρια ..


εδω κατω εχω και το σχεδιο του

----------


## Philip

> ο καιρος χαλαει παλι επικινδυνα και δεν μας βλεπω καλα ... το λινκ μας Νικο μου(foobar) το ξεκεντραρα παλι για κατανομη των πιατων μιας και παλευβω να βγαλω πολλα λινκ και πρεπει να κανω τον ιστο οσο μπορω πιο σωστα μαζεμενω και τακτοποιημενο για να τα βαλω ολα αυτα... επιασα με το πιατο σου βεβαια τον φενγι πραγμα ενθαρυντικο που μπορει θεου και φενγι θελωντος να καταληξη σε ζευξη ενεργη... *μετα το πμ* θα παω να τακτοποιησω το θεμα εξτρα γωνιες που θα χρειαστω και αν μπορεσω θα παρω και μια cm9 και ενα pigtail απο dlogic για να βαλω ON Και το 5ο interface... 
> 
> 
> εκανα σωστο υπολογισμο του επιπεδου 3 (κορυφη ιστου) και θα το βαλω μπρος σε τελειοποιηση οταν περασει αυτη η κακοκαιρια ..
> 
> 
> εδω κατω εχω και το σχεδιο του


Καλή επιτυχία και θα προλάβεις...
PM => Public....
Είναι κάποιο bug της phpbb ??? 

*---Philip---*

----------


## speedemon

λαθος διατυπωση ....οχι πμ ... αλλα ποστ στο τοπικ  ::  δικιο εχεις... αντωνη τις κουμπωσα τις προεκτασεις... 3ης στο νουμερο ... εξω τωρα που μιλαμε εχει 3.5 βαθμους... 
ή θα παω εξω να σχοληθω μεχρι να με παρει ο αερας ή να πεθανω απο πνευμονια .....ή ( που μαλλον το κοβω και το προτιμω να λιωσω στο COD4  ::

----------


## speedemon

ok foobare. ... pali ON

----------


## senius

αι ντοντ *κ*...νοου, αι ντοντ αντερσταντ.
 ::   :: 
πλιαζ δωσε μας εγκεϊν, τι εννοείς.....

----------


## speedemon

αν ενοεις οτι δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα παραπανω .... εφτιαξα το link tou foobar και ειναι ενεργο ..απλα του το εγραψα στο στιλ που επικοινωνουμε γενικοτερα μεταξυ μας (πχ τηλεφωνο,pm's)

----------


## fengi1

Τον ειχα εξω ( το speedemon ) πριν μια ωρα και με το τηλεφωνο του ελεγα σηματα να κεντραρει το λινκ. 
Ενας *Μεγαθηριος* δε κολωνει σε -3  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! τι κάνουμε εδώ πέρα? χαθηκαμε λίγο ε? Γιαννάκη σορρυ αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω τηλέφωνα σταθερα και έχω καταχρεωθεί κινητά γιαυτό δεν σε πέρνω! Μην παλεύεις με τόσα κρύα εκεί πάνω, να φτιάξει ξανά ο καιρός και όλα θα γίνουν. Τι έγινε ακόμα δεν το έστρωσε στον Μεγαθύριο ?

----------


## JB172

> χαρας το κουραγιο σου ρε γιαννη.
> 
> τελικα εσυ εισαι οντως μεγαθήριο.
> 
> το λινκ οντως βελτιωθηκε μειωσα παιρετερω το tx power μου στο 6 και το αφησα να παιζει στα -58dbm
> 
> ...και ειπαμε....
> 
> keep linking


Κατέβασε την ισχύ όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς. Και στο -68 να παίζει, μια χαρά θα είναι.  ::

----------


## speedemon

Βασικα παρολο τον χιονιά ...εδω τα δουλευω και το σημα ειναι καλο ...για foobar κυριως... βεβαια χριζει βελτιωσουλες που αφορουν λογισμικο κυριως ... τωρα ο haistas δουλευει κατι παραπανω μιας και ειναι φανταρακι και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα απο μεριας μου μιας και δεν προφτασε να βαλει γωνια και ειναι λιγο ακεντραριστος αλλα δεν θα τον πιεσω τωρα.. πιστευω οτι το εχει υποψιν και θα το τακτοποιηση μωλις αδιασει απο χρονο..ουτε να τον χαιρετισω δεν προλαβα  ::  ... οταν ανοιξη ο καιρος θα βαλω γωνιες και επιπλεον στηριγματα σε αυτες για την μεγιστη σταθεροποιηση τους και ελατωση πιθανων κραδασμων.. Φενγι αν βγει το λινκ μας θα το εδρεωσουμε ακους ?? αντε μπραβω ...που σε ενοχλου και οι οπλοβομβιδες μου  ::  
2 interface free ακομα και λεω να τα κανω 3 αυριο και +3 ακομα στην πορεια.. .
8 δηλαδη.

----------


## harrylaos

Κανε ενα bw test και προσθεσε τα rx/tx να μας πεις συνολικα τι βγαζεις...

----------


## speedemon

Ενα ευχαριστω στον ΜΕΓΑ Αντωνη και το ΜΕΓΑ Αναπαντεχο, Απροσμενο και Γαμω τα ΛΙΝΚ

Ναι κυριες και κυριοι .... Fengi1 - Megathirios ----> ENABLED

και χτυπησαμε και 40ΜΒιτς κανονικα και με τον νομο  ::  

http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13133

----------


## geosid

> Ενα ευχαριστω στον ΜΕΓΑ Αντωνη και το ΜΕΓΑ Αναπαντεχο, Απροσμενο και Γαμω τα ΛΙΝΚ
> 
> Ναι κυριες και κυριοι .... Fengi1 - Megathirios ----> ENABLED
> 
> και χτυπησαμε και 40ΜΒιτς κανονικα και με τον νομο  
> 
> http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13133


δεν το περιμενα αυτο απο τον Αντωνη  ::  με προδωσε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

καλα σου εκανε τετοιος κουμπαρος που εισαι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 



Πλακα κανω

----------


## speedemon

Ολα βαση σχεδιου...
εκοψα και λιγο καλωδιο απο ενα 8μετρο που ειχα παλια (5.4 μετρα) [το ειχα βαλει δοκιμαστικα να βγαλουμε το λινκ με fengi1 και βγηκε παρολλες τις απωλειες μια χαρα ..αλλα οταν τα 68-69 db πανε στα 62-63 (αλλο 8μ και αλλο 2.6μ )... ακομα καλυτερα. Αντωνη εδωσα ιδιαιτερη προσοχη στα φις ωστε να βγουν περα για περα τελεια ...  :: 
μαζενψα και τα καλωδια του ιστου με δεματικα ..περασα μονωτικες σε ολα τα φις και εδωσα καμπυλες για να μην πανε και μενουν σε αυτα τα νερα.

το πιατο του geomanous θα μπει εντος των ημερων

----------


## speedemon

εδω ο κομβος ως τωρα  ::

----------


## romias

Ωραίος!!!
Εμεις τι κάνουμε σου εστειλα και μεϊλ αλλα δεν μου απαντησες

----------


## speedemon

Δεν ελαβα κατι ρομια μου ...εχω ταξη λινκ με abdul ειδη και το λινκ του με spooky εχει τον κομβο Gounara οπως εσυ.. επησις εχει και 1ας κομβος σου (Sv1efo κοινο λινκ με fengi1 --> klarabel ) 
και οπως σου απαντησα σε προσωπικα μυνηματα ... ο Αbdul σαν κομβος εψαχνε πολυ καιρο ενα λινκ για να στεκι ισαξια κομβος σαν εμας και αφου μπορω να τον βοηθησω .. θα το κανω.

ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθω μαζι σου και αν το εκνα σου ζητω συγνωμη

----------


## romias

> Δεν ελαβα κατι ρομια μου ...εχω ταξη λινκ με abdul ειδη και το λινκ του με spooky εχει τον κομβο Gounara οπως εσυ.. επησις εχει και 1ας κομβος σου (Sv1efo κοινο λινκ με fengi1 --> klarabel ) 
> και οπως σου απαντησα σε προσωπικα μυνηματα ... ο Αbdul σαν κομβος εψαχνε πολυ καιρο ενα λινκ για να στεκι ισαξια κομβος σαν εμας και αφου μπορω να τον βοηθησω .. θα το κανω.
> 
> ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθω μαζι σου και αν το εκνα σου ζητω συγνωμη


 Kαμία παρεξήγηση φίλε,ναι σίγουρα δεν εχει νόημα λίνκ μεταξή μας πλέων.Mέ το μάϊλ καποιο μπέρδεμα θα εγινε δέν πειράζει.
Καλά trafik  ::

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση φιλε μου και να δεις οτι ειτε με τον ενα ..ειτε με τον αλλο τροπο καπου θα συγκενεψουμε

----------


## speedemon

πλεον η μονη pci to mini pci ειναι παρελθον ... τα interfaces απο 3 ενεργα και 1 σε ap για abul εγιναν 6 ....3 ενεργα και 3 σε ap .. 
τελικα η atheros που ειχα κανει στο παρελθον θεμα δεν εινα cm6 αλλα cm9 και αυτη και εκανε ακριβοτερα γιατι εχει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συχνοτητων για να παιζει και καλυτερη με τα λεγομενα τους αποδοση εξισου και η ακριβοτερη τιμη που την πηρα .την εβαλα στον 4πλο ανταπτορα και δουλευει κανονικοτατα οπως δουλευε και πριν ( θετικο αυτο ) ...

Για αυτο το μοντελο μιλαμε... στο PriveShop την αγορασα τοτε...
403485 WISTRON NEWEB SL-5354MP ATHEROS MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G € 47.60

τωρα τα αλλα 2 ελευθερα slot του 2ου τετραπλου στην πορεια... εαν ολα πανε καλα σημρα εως το τελος της ημερας θα εχω και τα 3 ελευθερα interface ετοιμα απο θεμα καλωδιων ,πιατων ,γωνιων και πιγκταιλ... για να δουμε....  ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον παιδες.. .γιατι ειναι πολυ οι παιδες

Μεχρι σημερα παρακαλαω να βρω λιγο χρονο να βγαλω τα λινκ με τα παιδια και χρονο δεν εχω..δυσκολη η ζωη του εργολαβου παιδες.... εχω αβαλτα επανω 2 γκιλμπερτινοπιατα 80αρια και 1 που ειναι πανω 3... χωρια του abdul (εραστου) που εκπεμπη κανονικα.

πρεπει να βρω λιγη λασκα (ελπιζω να εχω αυριο αλλιως δεν με βλεπω καλα)
πρεπει να κανω μετακινηση του πιατου τoυ foobar σκατζα απο εκεινο του fengi1 γιατι διασταυρωνονται ωστε να μην υπαρχει καποια παρεμβολη.
Να βαλω το 90αρι να εκπεμπη κατα κηφησια μηπως βγει λινκ με panoZ
να βαλω και κατα Βwoolf ενα 80αρι μηπως βγει με μενιδι... 
να κεντραρω και τον abdul να πιασει καλο σημα... αν βγαινει, που λογικα βγαινει 
ανετο λινκ..
και να πατησω το αλλο 80αρι κατα Geomanous να ειναι Standby .....
αληθεια γιωργο για ποτε βλεπεις να βγαινει το λινκ ???
(Σε παω λαου λαου ..αλλα δεν σε γραφω... χρειαζομαι τις 2 επιπλον cm9 για να καληψω τους παντες ..σε παω λοιπον λιγο φρεναριστο γιατι εχεις πιο Delay προθεσεις απο τα αλλα παιδια... που ειδη εκπεμουν κατα μενα ( abdul ,Βwoolf ,panoZ )

Foobar δωσε μου access στο Mickrotik γιατι θα σε δειρω  ::  
περιμενω τα 2 Last atheros CM9 απο ΟΝΑΙΡ εντος των ημερων για να τελειωνω
με τα λινκ

πανω σε αυτο βεβαια το PC δεν θα βαλω Αccess Point
θα ειναι ενας P4 1.8 καθαρα για 8 ΒΒ links.

Mετα απο αυτο σε αλλο σημειο στο δωμα θα βαλω εναν P3 550 για 1 Accesspoint και 2 Λινκακια ακομα... αλλα αυτο στην πορεια... 

Θελω και καποιο καλο παιδι ...οχι παλι τον αντωνη.. ας βοηθησει και κανενας αλλος... νιωθω ασχημα με αυτον τον ανθρωπο ...που τον ταλαιπωρο τοσο..Για να σηκωσω καναν GAME SERVER, KANA FTP KAI KAMIA AKOMA ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ...
Α ..ΑΑ....ΑΑΑ. Αντωνη μαλακια με τα φις τα εβαλα δοκιμαστικα στο lmr400 και η [email protected][email protected]!#[email protected]!$, οπου $%^@$$%&$% = καρφακι δεν εμπαινε χονευτω ανετα αλλα ηθελε λιμα... αν δεν εκανες τιποτα σημερα ,αν περασεις απο την αποθηκη σου φερε τα πισω που εχω 4 απο τα καλα ( χωνευτα του Priveshop ) απλα τα ειχα κατω κατω και με το ματι δεν φαινοντουσαν να εχουν διαφορα.. αλλα τελικα να που εκανα λαθος ...και μου το ανεφερες κιολλας αλλα το παιζα ξερολλας  :: 

ΑΥΤΑ... ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

----------


## fengi1

Και εμεις με λιμα τα τροχιξαμε αλλα τιποτα. Δεν επιανε η κοληση μετα.
Δεν μπαινουν στο LMR 400 . Τα λεμε αυριο.

----------


## speedemon

θα την βρω την πατεντα...αν ειναι να γλιτωνω κοντα ενα ευρω το φις περνοτας το απο γκαγκα και οχι απο Priveshop ..αξιζει στα 8 φις...

----------


## romias

Αλιφούλα σολιδερίνι βάζετε στις κολήσεις ρε παιδια;

----------


## Vigor

> Α ..ΑΑ....ΑΑΑ. Αντωνη ****** με τα φις τα εβαλα δοκιμαστικα στο lmr400 και η [email protected][email protected]!#[email protected]!$, οπου $%^@$$%&$% = καρφακι δεν εμπαινε χονευτω ανετα αλλα ηθελε λιμα... αν δεν εκανες τιποτα σημερα ,αν περασεις απο την αποθηκη σου φερε τα πισω που εχω 4 απο τα καλα ( χωνευτα του Priveshop ) απλα τα ειχα κατω κατω και με το ματι δεν φαινοντουσαν να εχουν διαφορα.. αλλα τελικα να που εκανα λαθος ...και μου το ανεφερες κιολλας αλλα το παιζα ξερολλας


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=197379#p197379 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....197379#p197379 Internet




> http://www.awmn/PlugMeIn/MConnectors.htm
> 
> Aπό το παραπάνω link κάνω quote το εξής πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## harrylaos

::  *GIBERTINI ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ.*  ::

----------


## speedemon

Sorry για την ανορθγραφια μου και την λαθος ονοματευση των πραγματων που αφορουν το δυκτιο... Παντως πιστευω οτι περαν αυτο ..ολοι καταλαβαν σε τι αναφαιρομουν  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Προσεβαλες ολο το δικτυο και για τιμωρια θα μας πας στην Χασια να μας κερασεις ολους φαγητο!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

> ..........


Σωστός αλλα χωρίς αλιφούλα δεν κάνεις τίποτα επιμένω.

----------


## speedemon

> Προσεβαλες ολο το δικτυο και για τιμωρια θα μας πας στην Χασια να μας κερασεις ολους φαγητο!!!!


Eυχαριστως οπωτε θετε και με το μαλακο,το μαστηγιο...
πολλα παιζουν ρολο στην σωστη κολληση ρομια μου .... απο το τι κολλητηρι εχεις (προσωπικα με πιστολι κανω δουλεια πλεον ) , την αλοιφη , αλλα και την πιοτητα της κολλησης που θα χρησιμοποιησετε. ολα παιζουν ρολο

----------


## romias

Δεν σου κάνω τον εξυπνο,οποτε θές ερχομαι και φτιαχνουμε μαζι ενα καλώδιο.
φιλικά

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ποιός είναι ο Γκάγκας? αυτός στα Κάτω Πατήσια στην Νιρβάνα? πόσο είχε το κάθε βύσμα εκεί ? μήπως έχει και pigtail αυτός? Speedemon αν θες υπηρεσίες βάλε linux αλλιώς δεν σε βοηθάω!  ::   ::   ::   ::  πλάκα κάνω, αλλά μερικά πράγματα δεν ξέρω πως γίνονται σε windows, σε linux ξέρω. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για FTP σε windows είναι ευκολότερο από linux.

----------


## nstergi

> Foobar δωσε μου access στο Mickrotik γιατι θα σε δειρω  
> περιμενω τα 2 Last atheros CM9 απο ΟΝΑΙΡ εντος των ημερων για να τελειωνω
> με τα λινκ


ωχ ωχ ωχ θα φαμε ξυλο  ::  

εως αυριο εχεις ACCESS

για τις κολησεις κανε αυτα που σου εχουν πει παραπανω που σου λενε να τις πιεσεις και να τις λιμαρεισ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΗΣ για να μενει λιγο χαλκος απο τις υπολοιπες πλευρες
ετσι πρεπει να γινουν

----------


## fengi1

Σημερα με το romia φτιαξαμε 2 καλωδια lmr400. Ακολουθησα την τεχνικη που ποσταρε ο Vigor και εγιναν ποιο ευκολες οι κολησεις.
Στο Aircom plus ο πυρηνας ειναι ολος απο χαλκο και οσο και αν τον λιμαρεις κολαει.
Στο LMR400 απλα εχει επιστρωση απο χαλκο και αν φυγει δε κολαει με τιποτα.
Μαγκες, Αircom με 1000  ::

----------


## romias

Δέν ειπες γι ατο σφυράκι.  :: 
Εντάξη εχει μια δυσκολια στο κόλυμα αλλα γίνετε.
Είπαμε,θα κανουμε βίντεο τουτόριαλ.  ::

----------


## speedemon

Πεθανα σημερα..εκανα ανακατανομη των πιατων και ολα τα λινκ βγηκαν οff για αλλη μια φορα.. νικο μου (foobar) ζητω την κατανοηση σου και ευχαριστω που ακουσες τις προσευχες μου  ::  ...
Αυριο θα παιξω στην αναπροσαρμογη των καλωδιων, τοποθετηση και των αλλων 4αρων πιγκταιηλ και θα κεντραρω ξανα τα παντα και τους παντες... ειδη βρηκα θεση για fengi1 και foobar που δεν θα ξαναχρειαστει ποτε ξανα να τα βγαλω οff.
Επιασα Βwoolf αλλα εχουμε ακομα δρομο ...ελπιζω τα εμποδια που ειναι αναμεσα μας να μην μας βγαλουν την ζευξη αδυνατη......
αυριο φενγκι θελω βοηθεια να τα κανουμε ολα τα interface ενεργα εστω και αν απλα μου λες μεσω τηλεφωνου τι πιανω και με τι σημα..... ο panoZ καμια απαντηση ... παρε τον τηλεφωνο. .το πιατο του ειναι επανω ετοιμο...

----------


## speedemon

μια φωτο να δειτε τι εχω κανει ..αλλα ακομα ειναι ολα χαλια και στον αερα... θελει μαζεμα


Στα 2 πιατα που κοιτανεε φατσα σε μενα το κατω ειναι το foobar και το πανω ειναι του φενγκι .

ΑΠΟ 2.7 μετρα καλωδιο αντωνη παμε στα 2 και νικο απο τα 2.2 μ παμε στο 1 μετρο καλωδιο μονο

----------


## senius

Ωραίος!!

----------


## speedemon

εσυ ομορφε τις πηρες τις φωτογραφιες που μου ζηταγες απο το ftp dir του φενγι ??

----------


## harrylaos

> εσυ *ομορφε* τις πηρες τις φωτογραφιες που μου ζηταγες απο το ftp dir του φενγι ??


  ::   ::   ::  Ειμαι ο μονος που το βρηκε αυτο πολυ αστειο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Παιδες βοηθεια.. ΜΕΓΑΘΗΡΙΟ προβλημα .. ο ρουτερ μετα την 2η 4απλη εχει αρχισει να κολαει περιεργα ., δεν μπορω πλεον ουτε μεσα να μπω. δεν νομιζω να ειναι Dns το θεμα και ουτε και σκληρο μιας και τον δοκιμασα αλλου και μπηκε κανονικα το μικροτικ.. ανυσηχω μηπως ειναι θεμα μητρικης ..αν ειναι θα βαλω μια καλητερη μητρικη με καλητερο επεξεργαστη ..
εχετε εσυ ιδεα τι μπορει να φταει ??? καρτα δικτιου αλλαξα και τπτ

----------


## JB172

Τι μητρική έχεις? (μάρκα & μοντέλο) Δώσε link.
Τι επεξεργαστή έχεις?

----------


## nstergi

> Παιδες βοηθεια.. ΜΕΓΑΘΗΡΙΟ προβλημα .. ο ρουτερ μετα την 2η 4απλη εχει αρχισει να κολαει περιεργα ., δεν μπορω πλεον ουτε μεσα να μπω. δεν νομιζω να ειναι Dns το θεμα και ουτε και σκληρο μιας και τον δοκιμασα αλλου και μπηκε κανονικα το μικροτικ.. ανυσηχω μηπως ειναι θεμα μητρικης ..αν ειναι θα βαλω μια καλητερη μητρικη με καλητερο επεξεργαστη ..
> εχετε εσυ ιδεα τι μπορει να φταει ??? καρτα δικτιου αλλαξα και τπτ



γιαννη αν μπορεις δες αν η cpu χτυπα 100% 

επισης μπες με οθονη χωρις αλλες καρτες pci και δες το bios.

πιθανον να θελει ξανα ρυθμιση to bios (αν φυσικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα hardware)
αν φταιει το bios κανε ενα clear cmos, ξαναρυθμισε το, και μετα βαζε μια-μια τις καρτες και bootαρε με μια καρτα την καθε φορα

αν δεν μπορεις να μπεις καθολου στο bios ΤΟΤΕ θα φταει η μητρικη ή η cpu ή οι μνημες. κανε και ενα οπτικο ελεγχο στους πυκνωτες μηπως εχουν πρηστεί-φουσκωσει-χυσει..υγρα (πανω και κατω)

καλη τυχη στη συναρμολογηση  ::  

νικος

----------


## fengi1

Μου εχει τυχει παρομια περιπτωση με atheros που μολις την εβαζες ανεβαζε cpu 90 % μονο με αυτη την καρτα.
Χτες ο Router του Γιαννη το απογευμα ρουταρε κανονικα αλλα δε μπορουσα να μπω ουτε απο την ΙΡ του if.
Ο Γιαννης απο τo lan εμπαινε αλλα δεν εβγαινε awmn.
Μετα απο κανα 2 reboot δεν ξαναξεκινησε.
Θα το δουμε και μαζι σημερα. Θα εχω μαζι μου ενα ετοιμο μικροτικι σε flash να δουμε σιγουρα αν δεν ειναι δισκος.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! γιαυτό δεν έμπαινε και σε εμένα χτες? καλά τα διαλύσατε όλα ρε γμτ? τι να πω και εγώ δεν μου έχει τύχει και δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, αλλά ίσως να τα έπαιξε ο σκληρός είναι πολύ παλιός. Εγώ είχα πει στον Γιάννη από την αρχή καλύτερα να βάζαμε αντάπτορα με CF. Ελπίζω να μην έχει πάρει υγρασίες και άλλα και έχουμε προβλήματα στο HW!

----------


## speedemon

Δεν ειναι ο σκληρος... μακαρι να ηταν αλλα δεν ειναι ... οπως και να εχει τωρα ειναι αργα.....το συστημα αλλαξε... ριζικα..... το νεο PC που ειναι και ζελατινα ..... .0 ωρες ...agorasthke apo e-shop σημερα....

οριστε τα στοιχεια του.... αν δεν αδειασω σημερα θα το βαλω επανω κυριακη..

1) GIGABYTE GA-MA69VM-S2
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.526668

2) AMD ATHLON 64 X2 3600+ 1.90GZ AM2 TRAY
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559564

3) KINGSTON KVR667D2N5/1G 1GB PC5300 667MHZ VALUE RAM
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.554783

4) ψυκτρα AKASA CU BASE ALUMINIUM COOLER WITH LOW NOISE 92MM FAN
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.805768

γιατι τωρα εβαλα 1GB RAM ant 512 MB (απλα και μονο γιατι η διαφορα τους ηταν στα 5 ευρω) ...τιποτα αλλο.. τι 11 .... τι 17 .. 

Για το μηχανημα τωρα νιωθω πλεον μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια για τους εξης λογους... 
α) ειναι ολα καινουργια αρα και οχι ταλαιπωρημενα.....
β) ειναι δυνατο μηχανημα και θα δουλεψει ρολοϊ στις απαιτησεις ενος κομβου που θα ξημεροβραδιαζει 
εκει πανω σε συνεχη λειτουργεια..
γ) εχει 3 χρονια εγγυηση η μητρικη ,1 χρονο ο επεξεργαστης.

----------


## klarabel

Με το μηχάνημα αυτό Γιάννη δικαιώνεις το όνομά σου !!!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Ευχαριστω klarabel αλλα δε ειναι γραπτο του να μεινει επανω ...εχει ασυθμβατοτητα η 1000αρα καρτα δικτυου και αυτο φανηκε γιατι δεν την εβρισκε ουτε ψαχνοντας μεσω winbox για mac adress.Την εχει on board .. και εχει μονο 2 pci slots...(τις οποιες εχουν καταλαβει οι 2 4αρες routerboard... οταν λοιπον μιλησα με fengi .. μου ειπε να βγαλω την μια ρουτερμποαρντ και να βαλω μια καρτα δικτυου.. Εβαλα την ιδια που ειχα στο αλλο pc και την ειδε κανονικα .... μπηκα μεσα στο router και ειδα οτι και ο σκληρος δουλευει κανονικα.... αρα 
οσο δεν υπαρχει αναγνωριση απο το μικροτικ... αρα καταφευγω στο σχεδιο Β ... 
μονοπυρινος ATHLON 64 3800+ / μητρικη με 4-5 pci slots (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) / 512 RAM
/ οn board καρτα δικτυου και AGP SLOT για καρτα γραφικων ....ΑΝΕΤΟΣ και για παραπανω λινκ αργοτερα με λιγα λογια (ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ PC KAI AYTO ) ....ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ..

----------


## speedemon

αυτη εδω ειναι η νεα μοναδα ... αλλα εχει πολλα καλα για ρουτερμποαρντ με βασικα τις 4 pci ,agp για vga και οnboard lan 1000αρα ... το αλλο θα ελεγε περισσοτερο αλλα δεν μας εκανε την χαρη ..... παντος και αυτο ειναι ζητημα να εχει λειτουργησει 1 μηνα και ειναι επισης πολυ δυνατο... αν παλι δεν κανει η ενσωματομενη 1000αρα χωριο θα κανει η pci που εκανε στο παλιο και δουλευει...(αργοτερα θα παρω 1000αρα) η οποια και να πιασει ενα slot εχω αλλα 3 ελευθερα για να βαλω οσα if θελω και αντεχει  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! κανόνισε να φτιάξεις τον ΜΕΓΑΘΗΡΙΟ γιατί μετά που θα έρθω από εκεί θα σε ρίξω φάπες!  ::   ::   ::   ::  στο είπα ότι κάτι θα παίζει με την κάρτα δικτύου! αφού μου είπες ότι φόρτωνε κανονικά το microtic και σε έβγαζε και στο login screen! άντε τα λέμε από κοντά! bye!

----------


## fengi1

Αντε ρε Νικηφορε. Βαλε κανα χερακι και εσυ .
ΚΑι πες του Γιαννη το χρυσο κανονα. *Οτι δουλευει δεν το πειραζουμε*  ::

----------


## speedemon

Τωρα δουλευει... ολα ειναι πισω στα κανονικα τους..το νεο PC πηρε θεση ...

εβαλα καρτα δικτυου 100αρα γιατι παλι την 1000αρα δεν την εβλεπε και δουλευει κανονικα .

τα λινκ δειχνουν να μην πιανουν τις ταχυτητες που θα επρεπε και πρεπει να το δω καλυτερα το σκηνικο ,μηπως και δεν εχω συνδεση σωστα τα καλωδια τον πιατων ή απλουστερα ειναι θεμα ριθμισεων ...παντος ο νικιφορος μπηκε απο το σπιτι του κανονικα στο μικροτικ μου και εγω δουλευω Αwmn κανονικα...

το PC εχει πλεον μονο καινουργια parts περαν της καρτας δικτυου .

προχωραμε τα λινκ κανονικα λοιπον και πιστευω οτι δεν θα προκυψουνε αλλα παρατραγουδα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Έτσι έτσι ξανασηκώθηκε ο Μεγαθύριος! ελπίζω να μην κάνει σεισμό σαν την πρώτη φορά που σηκώθηκε!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

ακυρον....  ::   :: 

pm ηθελα να γραψω

----------


## speedemon

γιατι ρε γιωργο κακο ειναι να πεις μια καλησπερα ?? παμε για το λινκ fast.. ακους ?
 ::  

παιδες.. ενημερωνω οτι εχω 9 if πλεον διαθεσιμα (8 για ΒΒ) και (1 για access point) εκ τον οποιον μονο 3 BB ειναι ενεργα και ο μεγαθηριος μεχρι να ηρεμησει εχει ακομα πολυ δρομο ...
αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εχει ΝΕΑ ΜΗΤΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ CPU (ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ) με εγγυησεις και τα συναφι
κα πλεον παβω να εχω ανυσιχιες για την αξιοποιστια των Φιλοξενουμενων ΒΒ λινκς που θα συνεργαστη ο Μεγαθηριος

----------


## speedemon

εκλεισα μια SF-245W 2.4GHz Omnidirectional Antenna απο τον φιλο NC 
και ετσι συντομα θα υπαρχει και Αccess Point στον κομβο ...
τα οποια προβληματα υπηρχαν με τα σταθερα λινκς του κομβου .. (foobar ,fengi1) 
επιλυθηκαν ,δουλευουν σε ισχυη 0 και 1 αντοιστιχα και παιζουν ρολοϊ..
Σημερα η δεη εκανε πολλα κολπα στους φιλους ΒBowners αλλα για καλη μου τυχη εγω την σκαπουλαρα  ::  ...
Aυριο θα ασχοληθω με το κεντραρισμα του Geomanous ωστε να ειναι ετοιμο οταν θα επιστρεψει...

----------


## nikpanGR

> εκλεισα μια SF-245W 2.4GHz Omnidirectional Antenna απο τον φιλο NC 
> και ετσι συντομα θα υπαρχει και Αccess Point στον κομβο ...
> τα οποια προβληματα υπηρχαν με τα σταθερα λινκς του κομβου .. (foobar ,fengi1) 
> επιλυθηκαν ,δουλευουν σε ισχυη 0 και 1 αντοιστιχα και παιζουν ρολοϊ..
> Σημερα η δεη εκανε πολλα κολπα στους φιλους ΒBowners αλλα για καλη μου τυχη εγω την σκαπουλαρα  ...
> Aυριο θα ασχοληθω με το κεντραρισμα του Geomanous ωστε να ειναι ετοιμο οταν θα επιστρεψει...


Aπλά να δώσεις βάση σε αυτά πού σού έδειξε ο fengi.Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στο πώς βάζεις τα βίσματα στο lmr400,Θέλει αγάπη και μεράκι στην κόληση και στις ενώσεις.Είδες και μόνος σου τις διαφορές.Και μην ξεχνάς...την διαφορά την κάνει η λεπτομέρεια........Αν δεν ξέρεις κάτι μπές εδώ και ρώτα και θα βρεθεί κάποιος να απαντήσει και να σε βοηθήσει,αυτό είναι η κοινότητα.....ΚΑΛΟΡΊΖΙΚΟς ΛΟΙΠΌΝ....  ::

----------


## speedemon

Φιλε Geomanous το πιατο σου ειναι ετοιμο και εκπεμπει κατα εσενα πιανοντας ειδη το λινκ σου με Dti ... ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΑΚΙ πεφτει στην μερια σου τωρα..οταν επιστρεψεις αναλαβε δραση.

Abdul παλεψε το και εσυ ρε φιλαρακι να το βγαλουμε.. ειδη εκπεμπω σε σενα αλλα το ατιμο 
μας κανει ολο ναζια...
αυριο περνα απο εδω να σου φιξαρω το καλωδιο... ευχομαι κει να ειναι η αιτια του κακου..

Για τους οποιους ενδιαφερομενους ειδη εκπεμπω κατα σταδιο καλατραβα με ενα επιπλεον interface... οποιος ενδιαφερεται να κανει ενα λινκ μαζι μου να μου στειλει πμ

ειδη ψαχνω να κανω 3 λινκ σε συγκεκριμενη περιοχη... ( ΜΕΝΙΔΙ ,ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓ > ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ) ΟΛΑ με βασικη προυποθεση να ενωνουν τις συγκεκριμενες περιοχες

AΠΟ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ...  ::

----------


## geomanous

Αν και απο τη συμπρωτευουσα...εκανα εναν σχετικο ελεγχο. Απο το πιατο απο το οποιο θελω να σε πιασω εκανα scan και σε βρηκα. Με -91 βεβαια αλλα θα κανω οτι μπορω για να στοχευσω... Ειναι δυσχολο εγχειρημα το δευτερο feeder στο ιδιο πιατο, αλλα θα δουμε.

Εν το μεταξυ εκλεισα το ap σου γιατι δεν εχει κανενα λογο να μπουμπουναει μεχρι τα μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας που θα ατεβω κατω. Μην αλλαξεις εσυ κατι σε αυτο... και βλεπουμε.

----------


## speedemon

Οκ αρχηγε . περιμενω νεα σου

----------


## speedemon

γυρισα απο ναυπλιο με βερα αραββωνα στο δαχτυλο ....
απο εκει το κρεμασμα δεν το γλυτωνω απο δω δεν παιζει κανεις αλλος για κρεμασμα?? 

ειδη εχω πιασει μαρουσι το λινκ του ysam2 -->awmn-2801-121 στα 5200

Για να σε δω γιωργο (geomanous) οταν γυρισεις .......(αντε να σηκωθει και το 4ο)

Εραστε (abdul) εκανες τιποτα αυτες τις μερες ??? 

αντε ρε παιδια... αντε να δουμε..  :: 

αυριο θα παω και για την ομνι ....BEWARE

----------


## nstergi

> γυρισα απο ναυπλιο με βερα αραββωνα στο δαχτυλο ....
> απο εκει το κρεμασμα δεν το γλυτωνω απο δω δεν παιζει κανεις αλλος για κρεμασμα??



μπραβο μπραβο

εχω και μια ξαδερφη ελευθερη στη Λαμία.

εισαι?????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! μπράβο Γιαννάκη συγχαρητήρια! για μένα βρήκες καμία?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  άντε βγάλε και κανένα link τώρα!  ::   ::   ::  βγάλε τώρα όσα μπορείς γιατί την Κυριακή πρέπει να ξηλώσουμε σχεδόν όλο το αμάξι!  ::

----------


## speedemon

κοιτα τι παιζει στον κομβο απο ελευθερα if και μετα μιλατε μου για αραββωνες.


ευχαριστω νικο για την προσφορα αλλα ειμαι μονογαμηκο BB εγω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Καλος τον  ::

----------


## speedemon

καλως σε βρηκα μεγα αντωνη

----------


## speedemon

Να και η ομνι στα χερια μου ....οπου ναναι θα εχει και Access Point o ΚΟΚ. ΜΥΛΟΣ..

Geomanous συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα σημερα αλλα ξερεις ποσο με φρικαρει η απραγια.

Θελω να τα σηκωσω ΟΛΑ  ::

----------


## geomanous

> Να και η ομνι στα χερια μου ....οπου ναναι θα εχει και Access Point o ΚΟΚ. ΜΥΛΟΣ..
> 
> Geomanous συγνωμη αν σε ζαλισα σημερα αλλα ξερεις ποσο με φρικαρει η απραγια.
> 
> Θελω να τα σηκωσω ΟΛΑ


Αν και γυρισα σπιτι 11 το βραδυ ανεβηκα ταρατσα... ο,τι επρεπε ηταν για ταρατσαδα....

λεπτομερειες με pm...  ::

----------


## speedemon

TO λινκ με Geomanous ειναι ΟΝ ... δουλευει αλλα δουλευει σε χαλια σημα.. .βεβαια σηκωνει οπως και περιμενα καλη κινηση αλλα δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε κατι καλυτερο λογο περιορισμων σε θεματα οπτικης και χωρου πανω στον ιστο του γιωργου.... το λινκ θα μεινει επανω προσορινα και θα δωσει την σκυταλη στον κομβο Selete εαν και εφοσον παρω το ΟΚ απο εκει και βγει το λινκ σωστο και ανεφ προβληματων....TIME WILL TELL

----------


## speedemon

Παιδες απο σημερα ο Κομβος εχει και Access Point για οσους θελουν να φιλοξενηθουν στον Megathirio . Οσοι λοιπον θελουν να συνδεθουν μονιμα ως πελατες με μονιμη δικη τους ip να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου μεσω pm ή μεσω mail ...  ::  


Οσο παμε ...Προχωράμε


εδω υπαρχει οτι σκαναρε η Ομνι στα 2.4 Β

----------


## fengi1

Ωραιος ο Γιαννης .

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! μπράβο Γιαννάκη! βάλε και καμιά φώτο ρε συ με την όμνι.

----------


## houseclub

το oula_selete_2720 δεν ειδα να το σκαναρε  ::  

αυριο θα κανουμε και την δοκιμη και θα δειξει

----------


## speedemon

καλημερα χτες γυρισα απο δουλεια εκτος αθηνας.... χτες μπηκα λιγο στο mikrotik και ειδα το λινκ με topgun να πηγαινει φετες ανεβαζοντας φυσικα και την κυκλοφορια και στα υπολοιπα λινκ που εχω κανει.... 

το λινκ μου με γιωργο επιμενω να θελω να το κανω μονιμο αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται ρε παιδια...παντος θα κανω οτι μπορω και ο επιμενων νικα..

Επιπλον υπαρχουν ειδη 2 υποψηφιοι client για το access point και του εχω μιλησει για να δωσω φως στις αποριες τους και μετα χαρας να τους βοηθησω οσο μπορω... 

Παρακαλω ολους τους φιλους και συνεργατες με τον κομβο 13133 να μου στειλουν πμ με τα τηλεφωνα τους ξανα γιατι το κινητο μου χαλασε ξαφνικα και εχασα ολες τις επαφες...  ::  

αυτα .... Αλλα 3 if ελευθερα....... Για να δουμε

----------


## geomanous

> καλημερα χτες γυρισα απο δουλεια εκτος αθηνας.... χτες μπηκα λιγο στο mikrotik και ειδα το λινκ με topgun να πηγαινει φετες ανεβαζοντας φυσικα και την κυκλοφορια και στα υπολοιπα λινκ που εχω κανει.... 
> 
> το λινκ μου με γιωργο επιμενω να θελω να το κανω μονιμο αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται ρε παιδια...παντος θα κανω οτι μπορω και ο επιμενων νικα..
> 
> Επιπλον υπαρχουν ειδη 2 υποψηφιοι client για το access point και του εχω μιλησει για να δωσω φως στις αποριες τους και μετα χαρας να τους βοηθησω οσο μπορω... 
> 
> Παρακαλω ολους τους φιλους και συνεργατες με τον κομβο 13133 να μου στειλουν πμ με τα τηλεφωνα τους ξανα γιατι το κινητο μου χαλασε ξαφνικα και εχασα ολες τις επαφες...  
> 
> αυτα .... Αλλα 3 if ελευθερα....... Για να δουμε


Σε επαιρνα τηλεφωνο σημερα αλλα δεν σε βρηκα... δεν ακουγιοτανε... :: 

δες εδω... 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36645 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36645

δοκιμαζοντας ειδα οτι εγω λαμβανω κανονικα αλλα υπαρχει ενα θεματακι οταν λαμβανεις εσυ. Τεσπα, η ουσια ειναι οτι για καποιον λογο ειχες ενεργοποιημενες μονο τις ταχυτητες 6mb και 54bit και επειδη δουλευει εκει που βρισκει καλο σημα μαλλον γυρνουσε τακτικα στην ταχυτητα των 6mb και γι'αυτο δημιουργουσε προβλημα. Ενεργοποιησα ολες τις ταχυτητες και νομιζω οτι παιζει καλυτερα... (εννοειται οτι δεν κλειδωνει στα 54mbit σταθερα...) απλα περιμενω να σηκωσει κινηση για να δουμε τι παιζει...

Οσον αφορα το link με τον topgun... ευχομαι να μην ειναι αυτη η τελικη του κατασταση...

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! καλώς ήρθες! άσε τα links και έλα να κατεβάσουμε μοτέρ!  ::   ::   ::   ::  θα στα στείλω εγώ όσων θέλεις και τα έχω. Τώρα δεν έχεις κινητό? σε παίρνω και δεν παίζει! Τα είδα τα Links άντε και εις ανώτερα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

κοιτατε το access πελατεια !!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο! και εις ανώτερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Ναι αλλα οπως βλεπετε και πανω ολα εχουν expiration ip σε 1 24ωρο πρεπει να δηλωθουν και στο wind αλλα και να επκοινωνησουν με μενα για μια μονιμη ip που οπωτε πανε να συνδεθουν θα ειναι ελευθερη... ειδη μεσα ειναι ειναι 7 στην φωτογραφια και ολες οι ip η ελευθερες ειναι 10 ... οπωτε αυτες συμπληρωνονται θα μενουν καπιοι απ'εξω... Ή αν καποιος ειναι συνδεδεμενος και χρησιμιμοποιει το wind μπορει οταν κανει exipire η ip να την παρει αλλος χριστης και ξαφνικα να μην μπορει να ξαναμπει μεχρι απελευθερωσεις αλλης ελευθερης..

----------


## speedemon

ο πρωτος πελατης του Μεγαθυριου ειναι γεγονος.... Predator καλως ηρθες..


Επισης για οσους δεν το ξερουν ανακοινωνω και επισημα οτι οι ζευξεις του
κομβου εγιναν 5 απο 3 που ηταν και αυτο το χρωσταω στου συναδελφους
Geomanous και Top_Gun

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια..

----------


## geomanous

Γιατι ανεβοκατεβαινει ρε γιαννη?? κανεις δουλιτσες?



```
wireless,info 00:[email protected]: lost connection, no beacons in 9-Apr 18:34:12.87
wireless,info 00:[email protected] established connection on 5250, SSID awmn-543-13133 in 9-Apr 18:55:32.81
wireless,info 00:[email protected]: lost connection, no beacons in 9-Apr 20:39:7.78
wireless,info 00:[email protected] established connection on 5250, SSID awmn-543-13133 in 9-Apr 20:42:52.84
```

----------


## fengi1

Μπα δεν ειναι τιποτα. Εβαλε σκουπα η Σοφια  ::

----------


## speedemon

εκανα νεα τρυπα στο koyti να βαλω επιπλεον πιγκ ταιηλ για να κανω λινκ με τον ΤΟΡ

τει πειραια με λιγα λογια...

και εκλεισα το ρουτερ μην γινει καμια ιστορια με το τρυπανι

----------


## geomanous

> εκανα νεα τρυπα στο λινκ να βαλω επιπλεον πιγκ ταιηλ για να κανω λινκ με τον ΤΟΡ
> 
> τει πειραια με λιγα λογια...
> 
> και εκλεισα το ρουτερ μην γινει καμια ιστορια με το τρυπανι


καλο σημαδεμα.....  ::  ::

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω φιλε γιωργο ..θα σε παρω αυριο πρωτα ο θεος κανα τηλ να τα πουμε

----------


## speedemon

Καλημερα παιδες.. εχω σηκωσει εναν πειραματικο server counter strike 1.6 και θα ηθελα οποιος εχει το cs 1.6 client ( αυτο που χρησιμοποιειτε και στους αλλους server πχ toy litrotics ) να μου πει αν μπορει να μπει στο game ή εστω να μου πει αν τον βλεπει οταν κανει add την ip στo favorite servers .... η ip ειναι 10.67.173.17:27015 

ο server αναφερεται ως megathirios dust 2 only server

----------


## fengi1

Τιποτα

----------


## speedemon

o server δουλευει και θα δουλευει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο για τους φιλους του awmn και αν μπορεσω αργοτερα και για τους φιλους εκτος....

η i.p. oπως ανεφερα και παραπανω ειναι 10.67.173.17:27015
και εχει μονο την dust 2 ... αργοτερα ισως βαλω κι αλλες..

αλλα η συγκεκριμενη ειναι με διαφορα η καλυτερη.
απο εδω θα το κατεβασετε με εναν torrent downloader οπως το utorrent

EΔΩ -->http://www.utorrent.com/download.php

Για να παιξει σαν Halflife απλα τρεξτε το hl.exe στο main directory (Αρχικο φακελο)
Για να παιξει σαν Counter strike φτιαξτε μια (συνομευση /shortcut) οπου θελετε και πατηστε δεξι click πανω της και επιλεξτε (ιδιοτητες / properties) 
προσθεστε τις παραμετρους οπως φαινονται στην φωτογραφια και πατηστε apply και οκ
εκτελεστε απο την συντομευση.

απο μεσα απο το Game (counter strike 1.6) επιλεξτε [find servers] --> [favorites] --> [add a server] - γραφτε μεσα 10.67.173.17:27015 και θα φανει ο server megathirios dust 2 only server ... διπλο κλικ επανω του και καλη διασκεδαση

----------


## speedemon

Καλησπερα παιδες... σημερα και επισημα ο Κομβος δεχτηκε την πρωτη επισκεψη αστυνομιας (δημοτικη αστυνομια μεν αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι αστυνομια) 
Ετοιμαστικα με πολυ υλικο για να στυριξω την δουλεια μου και το Awmn που στηριζω με ολο μου το ειναι και ειμαι ετοιμος
να επισκεφτω αυριο το δημαρχειο μενιδιου με σκοπο να τους πεισω οτι ειναι απολυτα ασφαλες και οτι απλα εχουν παραπληροφοριθει...

οποιος μπορει και θελει να με στηριξει (δεν ειμαι και ο ποιο πεπειραμενος )αυριο πρωι 9.00 εξω απο το δημαρχειο μενιδιου θα περιμενω εγω και fengi ..
ευχαριστω

----------


## bedazzled

> σημερα και επισημα ο Κομβος δεχτηκε την πρωτη επισκεψη αστυνομιας (δημοτικη αστυνομια μεν αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι αστυνομια)


Σαν πολύ θάρρος έχουνε πάρει οι δημοτικοί cops... μετά το παρκάρισμα, ανέλαβαν και εποπτεία ασυρμάτων;  :: 

Anyway, good luck man!  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Kαλα ξεμπερδέματα .... Τύπωσε και πάρε μαζί σου > viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21037

----------


## fengi1

http://www.fengi1.awmn/nomika <-- αυτα εχουμε ετοιμα και για οποιον αλλον τα χρειαστει θα ειναι μεινουν εδω.

----------


## strom

Μπορείτε να τους πείτε πως δημοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο, ανάλογο με το ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο του ΑΜΔΑ, έχει εγκαταστήσει και λειτουργεί ο δήμος Αργυρούπολης Αττικής με το όνομα ArNet (http://www.ArNet.gr).

Οι κόμβοι του 

http://www.arnet.gr/index.php?option=co ... &Itemid=39

προσφέρουν ασύρματες ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις (με πολύ χαμηλό αντίτιμο) στους κατοίκους του δήμου.


Οι κεραίες των ΣΠ του δικτύου βρίσκονται στα δώματα του δημαρχείου, του πολιτιστικού κέντρου, του κλειστού γυμναστηρίου και του ΚΑΠΗ.


Καλή τύχη.

----------


## geomanous

Γιατι ακριβως πραγμα ηρθαν? Να σου πουν τι? Με τι "κατηγορια"?

Περιμενουμε νεοτερα....

----------


## speedemon

ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ , oτι εστησα παρανομα κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας και οτι τους εκπεμπω καρκινο στο αδειο απο γνωση κεφαλι τους.... Στο δημαρχειο πηγα με τον αντωνη και με ολους ειχα μια θετικη επικοινωνια στην οποια πιστευω οτι καταλαβανε περι τινος ειχαν να κανουν... αφισαμε οσα εγραφα μπορουσαμε αλλα ειχα φερει τοσο υλικο που ξεπερασε κατα πολυ το μεγεθος 1ος τομου εγκυκλοπεδιας... με ολα τα φεκ και ολα τα νομικα και υγειονομικα διαθεσιμα και μαρκαρισμενα στις σελιδες SOS για να τους δειξω οτι περισσοτερο μπορουσα... το τι καταφεραμε.. .να μην μπουν καν στο κοπο να δουν και να μας ρωτανε με τα απλα λογια του ανθρωπου που ειναι παντελος ασχετος , αν αυτο το πραγμα ειναι ασφαλες και νομιμο δια τις προφορικης μας ειληκρινειας. αφησα και τηλεφωνα δικα μου και τις ΕΕΤΤ και τους ειπα οτι οτι θελουν ας μας παρουν τηλεφωνο ANY TIME και να μας στειλουν και την EETT δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα και τιποτα να κρυψουμε .

----------


## klarabel

Νομίζω τέλος καλό ..όλα καλά! 
Δεν έχω μιλήσει ακόμα με τον Αντώνη, αν και φαντάζομαι να έμαθαν κάτι περισσότερο σήμερα και οι Αστυνόμοι Σαίνη..δες του Δήμου, και το πολύ πολύ να γίνουν και clients !!  ::

----------


## acoul

μακάρι, αν και άμα μπεις στο μάτι κάποιων βράσε όρυζα ... !!

----------


## senius

> *οποιος μπορει και θελει να με στηριξει (δεν ειμαι και ο ποιο πεπειραμενος )αυριο πρωι 9.00 εξω απο το δημαρχειο μενιδιου θα περιμενω εγω και fengi ..
> ευχαριστω
> ......Στο δημαρχειο πηγα με τον αντωνη....
> 
> ...θα περιμενω εγω και fengi....*


Ευχομαι να περάσουν τα προσωρινά προβλήματα.
*Ερώτηση:* Πέρα του Αντώνη του fengi1 κανείς άλλος δεν ήταν μαζί σου speedemon?

.........Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.....

Μην ψάχνονται λοιπόν μερικοί, γιατί έχουμε αρχίσει να απέχουμε από τα πάντα...??????

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν χάνω.....

Και καλά έχω άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη,.... αν χρειαστεί θα την χρησιμοποιήσω σε αυτούς που θα χρειαστεί ανάγκη, αλλά συγκεκριμένα φαινόμενα, όπως του speedemon, attika ... κ.λ.π. πιστεύω κάποιοι υπεύθυνα μέλη του συλλόγου, θα έπρεπε να ανταποκριθούν.

Τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου, τα ίδια Παντελή μου.

Βέβαια εδώ είμαστε, οποιος θέλει μπορεί να με διαψεύσει.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ SPEEDEMON, NIKIFORO & FENGI1.

Ενημερώθηκα από την πρώτη στιγμή.

Προχωράτε παίδες, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## speedemon

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την στιρηξη ... αν μπορουσα να περασω τον κομβο σε εναν ραδιοερασυτεχνη θα ητα ακομα καλυτερα.... αλλα δεν νομιζω κανεις να θελει να μπλεκει..

Μονο ο Fengi με τιμησε αλλα ηταν πολυ βιαστικο το πραγμα και σε εργασιμη που δυσκολα καποιος θα μπορουσε να ανταποκριθει... παντως σας λεω ενα .. ειμαι ΕΔΩ και θα μεινω χωρις να υποχωρισω βημα ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ...

Θελετε κατω τον ΚΟΜΒΟ ??? ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ  ::

----------


## senius

*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από speedemon

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την στιρηξη ... 
Μονο ο Fengi με τιμησε 
Θελετε κατω τον ΚΟΜΒΟ ??? ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


*
Γεια σου νέα γενιά....

----------


## nvak

Τώρα περίμενε να σκάσει μύτη ο γείτονας που πήρε τον Δήμο.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι στούς γειτόνους δεν χρειάζεται πολύ λεπτομέρεια γιατί τους μπερδεύει.

Μιά απλή εξήγηση π.χ. 
- Πρόκειται για δέκτες, δηλαδή κεραίες υπολογιστού που χρησιμεύουν να πιάνουμε μακρυνά σήματα άλλων υπολογιστών.... 
- Όλα τα laptop έχουν τέτοιες κεραίες για λήψη αλλά είναι μικρές και δεν πιάνουν μακρυά....
- Για βλάκα μ' έχεις ? αν ήταν κάτι που ακτινοβολεί θα τόβαζα στο σπίτι μου ? !!! 
- Τις χρησιμοποιώ όταν ανάβω τον υπολογιστή αναλόγως απο ποιά κατεύθυνση θέλω να κάνω λήψη...

λέξεις όπως εκπομπή, δίκτυα, ισχύ, δεδομένα, σύνδεση, κατευθυντικότητα, όρια, ταχύτητα, ΦΕΚ κλπ τις αποφεύγουμε δια ροπάλου γιατί μπερδεύουν !!!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τώρα περίμενε να σκάσει μύτη ο γείτονας που πήρε τον Δήμο.
> 
> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι στούς γειτόνους δεν χρειάζεται πολύ λεπτομέρεια γιατί τους μπερδεύει.
> 
> Μιά απλή εξήγηση π.χ. 
> - Πρόκειται για δέκτες, δηλαδή κεραίες υπολογιστού που χρησιμεύουν να πιάνουμε μακρυνά σήματα άλλων υπολογιστών.... 
> - Όλα τα laptop έχουν τέτοιες κεραίες για λήψη αλλά είναι μικρές και δεν πιάνουν μακρυά....
> - Για βλάκα μ' έχεις ? αν ήταν κάτι που ακτινοβολεί θα τόβαζα στο σπίτι μου ? !!! 
> - Τις χρησιμοποιώ όταν ανάβω τον υπολογιστή αναλόγως απο ποιά κατεύθυνση θέλω να κάνω λήψη...
> ...


Σωστός once again..

Στους μη-τεχνοκράτες δεν πρέπει να μιλάς σαν τεχνοκράτης, αλλά στην «γλώσσα» τους.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! Γιάννη σε έπαιρνα χτες και δεν το σήκωνες, τελικά τι έγινε? αν δεν ήτανε πρωί θα ήμουνα και εγώ εκεί. Αν σου έρθει ο γείτονας μπορείς να του κάνεις επίδειξη από κινητό τηλέφωνο να συνδεθεί στο access point να δει τι είναι, εκτός αν είναι κανείς άσχετος. Και πες τους έχετε δει ΠΟΤΕ κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας να είναι δορυφορικά πιάτα???? ΕΛΕΟΣ τι άσχετοι! εγώ κάλεσα δημοτική αστυνομία για ένα παρατημένο αμάξι κάτω από το σπίτι μου και δεν έρχονται και τρέχουνε για τον κόμβο λες και είναι δική τους δουλειά! Σου έστειλα στο κινητό και τα Links από FTP servers του awmn με ότι νομικά βρήκα, ελπίζω να σε βοήθησαν. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα. Επίσης να πω και κάτι άσχετο, στο http://www.nikiforos.awmn/cacti έχω βάλει και όλα τα Links σου, αλλά αν είναι κλειστό το pc μου δεν θα μπαίνει. username και pass = awmn. Για ότι άλλο θες πες μου, θα είμαι εξοχικό γυρίζω Κυριακή απόγευμα.

----------


## Vigor

> εγώ κάλεσα δημοτική αστυνομία για ένα παρατημένο αμάξι κάτω από το σπίτι μου και δεν έρχονται


Αν και άσχετο με το παρόν thread, αλλά όσον αφορά τα παρατημένα αυτοκίνητα/μοτοσυκλέτες η ορθή οδός είναι η καταγγελία στην Διεύθυνση Καθαριότητας στο Δήμο που ανήκεις.
Αυτοί θα περάσουν, θα βάλουν το αυτοκολλητάκι/ειδοποίηση και μετά από κανένα 2μηνο θα περάσουν να το σηκώσουν αν ο ιδιοκτήτης του οχήματος δεν ενδιαφερθεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο fengi αρκετά από αυτά δεν τα είχα, έτσι να είναι μαζεμένα κάπου να τα έχουμε όλοι μας, γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα μας ξεφυτρώσει πρόβλημα από το πουθενά.

----------


## JB172

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21037 ασύρματα
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21037 internet

----------


## speedemon

Υπαρχουν κιαλλα JB172 που ειναι απαραιτητα βοηθηματα... το τι εχει κανει το AWMN στο χαμογελο του παιδιου,Τις χρησομοτητες του δικτυου προς εμας και τους γυρω μας, το τι εχει κανει ο δημος αργυρουπολης και του ηρακλειου με Κομβους σαν και αυτους του AWMN και πολλα πολλα ακομα...

Επισης θα ητα πολυ καλο να υπηρχε σε ενα σημειο στο Awmn (ftp) με χωρο για να βρισκουμε και να μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε το οτιδηποτε πανω στο θεμα και να βρισκουμε και τις σελιδες του καθε φεκ που ειναι οσα αφορουν εμας υπογραμισμενα για να μην χρειαζεται να ψαχνει ο κοσμος σε 80 σελιδες ενως φεκ που ειναι αυτο που εχει να κανει με το AWMN και την νομιμοτητα του .. 
Ενας δικηγορος στο AWMN δεν υπαρχει και να μπορει να στιρηξει τις προσπαθειες που κανουμε με μια φιλικη τιμη για εμας και τον συλλογο ???
Ακομα και αν εφτιαχνε καποιος μας ενα DVD ή ενα φιλλαδιο ενημερωτικο και αναλαμβανε ο συλλογος να το βαζαμε σε εφημεριδες και περιοδικα θα ηταν επισης καλο γιατι πολλοι ανθρωποι με αγνοια θα αλλαζαν αποψη για το δικτυο μας και θα μπορουσαμε να τους ενημερωσουμε και μεσω αυτο για το πως μοιαζει και με τι μια κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας, Ειτε καμουφλαρισμενη ... ειτε ακαμουφλαριστη.....

----------


## nvak

Στην τελευταία ΓΣ έχει ορισθεί ομάδα που ασχολείται με το θέμα της νομικής προστασίας, ώστε να ετοιμάσει ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση.
Δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο, έχει πολλές παραμέτρους για να το φέρουμε σε κάποια μορφή.

Το να προσλάβουμε μόνιμο δικηγόρο με αντιμισθία, όπως οι εταιρείες, μάλλον δεν το αντέχει η τσέπη μας.

Εγω προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω στην δυναμική προσέγγιση του θέματος. 
Ο πολύς κόσμος κάτι τέτοιο το συνδέει με κουκούλωμα και ενοχή αυτού που το κάνει.
Αν π.χ. πάς με δικηγόρο και ένα ντοσιέ χαρτιά να ενημερώσεις τον γείτονα που φοβάται, 
απλά θα τον πείσης ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι επικίνδυνο για αυτόν.

Ο φόβος χρειάζεται χαμηλούς τόνους, χαλαρή προσέγγιση, πειθώ και πολύ προσεκτική ενημέρωση.
Στην τελική, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να ξέρεις ότι ο γείτονας ζεί με το φόβο όταν βλέπει τις κεραίες σου.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
>  εγώ κάλεσα δημοτική αστυνομία για ένα παρατημένο αμάξι κάτω από το σπίτι μου και δεν έρχονται
> 
> 
> Αν και άσχετο με το παρόν thread, αλλά όσον αφορά τα παρατημένα αυτοκίνητα/μοτοσυκλέτες η ορθή οδός είναι η καταγγελία στην Διεύθυνση Καθαριότητας στο Δήμο που ανήκεις.
> Αυτοί θα περάσουν, θα βάλουν το αυτοκολλητάκι/ειδοποίηση και μετά από κανένα 2μηνο θα περάσουν να το σηκώσουν αν ο ιδιοκτήτης του οχήματος δεν ενδιαφερθεί.


Και φυσικά μπορεί να κολήσει το αυτοκόλητο εφόσον το ΙΧ ΔΕΝ έχει πινακίδες, ή/και ΔΕΝ έχει σήμα τελών κυκλοφορίας.

(αν και κάτι ζώα στον Δήμο Μοσχάτου μου είχαν κολήσει στο καλό μου βαβαβούμ, επειδή πάρκαρα σε έναν βλάκα όλο το καλοκαίρι μπροστά, για 2 μήνες δηλαδή, παρόλο που και πινακίδες είχα, και σήμα τελών κυκλοφορίας, και το βαβαβούμ ήταν σε μιά χαρά κατάσταση...

----------


## Nikiforos

Speedemon δεν μας ενημέρωσες! τι έγινε τελικά με το θέμα σου?

----------


## speedemon

Ως τωρα ολα καλα ...ενημερωσα στα πιο προϊγουμενo post

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν λες τι σας είπανε εκεί που πήγατε. btw Fengis rulez!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Σηκωσα μια σελιδα για τον κομβο και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν δουλευει και εντυπωσεις...
Η σελιδα θελει δουλεια ακομα... ειναι δοκιμαστικη
http://www.megathirios.awmn ή http://10.67.173.19
παρακαλω πειτε μου αν το λινκ http://www.megathirios.awmn δουλευει και εντυπωσεις για την σελιδα.
ευχαριστω.  ::

----------


## anka

> Σηκωσα μια σελιδα για τον κομβο και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν δουλευει και εντυπωσεις...
> Η σελιδα θελει δουλεια ακομα... ειναι δοκιμαστικη
> http://www.megathirios.awmn ή http://10.67.173.19
> παρακαλω πειτε μου αν το λινκ http://www.megathirios.awmn δουλευει και εντυπωσεις για την σελιδα.
> ευχαριστω.




```
Unable to resolve target system name http://www.megathirios.awmn.
```



```
Tracing route to 10.67.173.19 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.anka.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anka.metalab.awmn [10.87.197.150] 
  3     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5] 
  4     2 ms     2 ms     5 ms  10.17.122.145 
  5    41 ms    41 ms    12 ms  10.67.173.194
  6    16 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.67.173.19 

Trace complete.
```

Κατι παιζει με τον dns σου  ::

----------


## geomanous

> Σηκωσα μια σελιδα για τον κομβο και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν δουλευει και εντυπωσεις...
> Η σελιδα θελει δουλεια ακομα... ειναι δοκιμαστικη
> http://www.megathirios.awmn ή http://10.67.173.19
> παρακαλω πειτε μου αν το λινκ http://www.megathirios.awmn δουλευει και εντυπωσεις για την σελιδα.
> ευχαριστω.



Εχεις φτιαξει τη ζωνη στον server σου???

Ρωταω τον ιδιο τον dns σου (10,67,173,1) χωρις να μου απανταει κατι για την ζωνη megathirios.awmn (ουτε και την reverse ζωνη)

----------


## fengi1

> Πληροφορίες
> IP C-Classes
> C Class Ημερομηνία Κατάσταση
> 10.67.173.0 - 10.67.173.255 01/17/08 Ενεργό
> Ζώνες DNS
> Όνομα ζώνης Ημερομηνία Κατάσταση
> megathirios.awmn 02/13/08 Ενεργό
> 173.67.10.in-addr.arpa 02/13/08 Ενεργό
> Nameservers (NS)
> ...


Κατι δε παει καλα. 10 μερες θα ειχε ενημερωθει .

----------


## speedemon

Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το τι φταιει ?? γιαυτο και κανενας δεν μπορει να κατεβασει και τα games των Server απο τα link που δεινω  :: 
Eστω αν ξερετε κανεναn master γνωστη του Microtic να τον βαλω μεσα στο royter να το δει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μου ανοίγει η σελίδα με την ip μόνο όμως, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον DNS σου. Θα μπω τώρα να το δω, η σελίδα είναι πολύ ωραία και δεν είπες ότι δεν στηρίζετε σε joomla κτλ αλλά είναι φτιαγμένη με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο.  ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

> Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το τι φταιει ?? γιαυτο και κανενας δεν μπορει να κατεβασει και τα games των Server απο τα link που δεινω 
> Eστω αν ξερετε κανεναn master γνωστη του Microtic να τον βαλω μεσα στο royter να το δει.


στο mikrotik το εχεις,ε???  ::  Εμ... εκαστος στο ειδος του αγαπητε...

Πειραξα κατι... κανε να κανουν κανα refresh αν και κατι δε μου αρεσει.. θα το δω ομως....

----------


## geomanous

Αυτο ρε john το εχεις δει?

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 71#p342571

Εχεις δηλωσει σωστα τον dns σου στις δυο ζωνες που εχεις παρει??? Κατι μου λεει πως εκει ειναι η πατατα

----------


## speedemon

Μπορεις να του ριξεις μια ματια ρε Γιωργο ...θα σου ειμαι ευγνωμων

----------


## fengi1

Σωστα ειναι το mikrotik. Κατι αλλο φταιει. 
To ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε και στον sv1efo.

----------


## geomanous

> Σωστα ειναι το mikrotik. Κατι αλλο φταιει. 
> To ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε και στον sv1efo.


Ναι ρε γαμωτο.. .Οντως. Ενω την awmn ζωνη την εχω τραβηξει κανονικα.... και εχει μεσα τις απαραιτητες πληροφοριες, και ενω ο dns του megathiriou απανταει οταν τον ρωταω καρφωτα, κατι δεν παει καλα....

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το κοίταξα και εγώ χτες, ακριβώς τα ίδια είναι και στο δικό μου ΜΤ και παίζει μια χαρά! δεν φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις στο ΜΤ, ούτε και οι καταχωρήσεις ζωνών στο wind, όλα είναι ΟΚ, τι να πω δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι φταίει!

----------


## speedemon

Ξανακάντε μια προσπάθεια για την σελίδα ...την έχω φτιάξει και αρκετά.. 
Υπαρχουν χρησιμα downloads (εχω βαλει μερικα ενδυκτικα ) ,εχω φτιαξει τις φωτογραφιες( διαστασεις ) για να φορτωνουν γρηγορα οι σελιδες και εχω φτιαξει τα Game Downloads για καθε Game (COD4,Counter-Strike Source και 1.6) για να ειναι άμεσα διαθεσιμα για maximum speed download... (μεσω web ftp) ..Σε καθε Game εχω και διαθεσιμα Wallpapers καθως και ασχετα (γενικου θεματος ...κυριως 3D) στο κεντρικο μενου..
Δειτε και αν λειτουργουν τα Download links...
σελιδα ... http://www.megathirios.awmn ή http://10.67.173.19 σας παρακαλω παιδια πειτε μου αν ανοιγει ..ειδικα με το link megathirios.. Eυχαριστω...

----------


## romias

Tο domain δεν παίζει,μονο με ip.
Για λιγο καλύτερα γραφικα,εχεις πμ.

----------


## speedemon

Σου αρεσε ρομια σαν λειτουργικοτητα ?? ειναι η πρωτη που φτιαχνω μονος μου. .. με dreamweaver τι εκανα

----------


## sv1her

> Ξανακάντε μια προσπάθεια για την σελίδα ...την έχω φτιάξει και αρκετά.. 
> Υπαρχουν χρησιμα downloads (εχω βαλει μερικα ενδυκτικα ) ,εχω φτιαξει τις φωτογραφιες( διαστασεις ) για να φορτωνουν γρηγορα οι σελιδες και εχω φτιαξει τα Game Downloads για καθε Game (COD4,Counter-Strike Source και 1.6) για να ειναι άμεσα διαθεσιμα για maximum speed download... (μεσω web ftp) ..Σε καθε Game εχω και διαθεσιμα Wallpapers καθως και ασχετα (γενικου θεματος ...κυριως 3D) στο κεντρικο μενου..
> Δειτε και αν λειτουργουν τα Download links...
> σελιδα ... http://www.megathirios.awmn ή http://10.67.173.19 σας παρακαλω παιδια πειτε μου αν ανοιγει ..ειδικα με το link megathirios.. Eυχαριστω...


Καλημέρα.
Εγω τη βλέπω τη σελίδα σου και στις δυο περιπτώσεις και απο το http://www.megathirios.awmn και από το http://10.67.173.19.
Βέβαια εγω έκανα μόνος μου τη δήλωση στο δικό μου mitrotok DNS server που τρεχω την IP σου με το όνομα της σελίδας σου.
Προφανώς δεν έχεις δηλώσει τη σελίδα σου στην ανάλογη υπηρεσία των DNS Servers και δεν βρίσκεται στα request των domain names.
Δεν φτάνει να φτιάξεις μια ιστοσελίδα. Τη δήλωσες; Αν όχι πως να ξέρουν οι DNS Servers που θα τη βρούν!
"Αν το δηλώσεις μπορείς να το σώσεις" που έλεγε και η διαφήμιση.
Δήλωσε τη και αν δεν ξέρεις πως, τότε R.T.F.M.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Βλέπω τα έχει ήδη βάλει αυτά!

----------


## geomanous

Δυστυχως δε τα εχει βαλει...

Γιαννη, πηγαινε στις δυο ζωνες σου στο wind.awmn και βαλε ως dns server που εξυπηρετει τις ζωνες σου τον ns0.megathirios.ns.awmn.

Δε το εχεις κανει ουτε στην forward ουτε στη reverse ζωνη. 

Στραβομαρα τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα δει!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Ευχαριστω ρε γιωργο. .. εισαι Μεγας... Eιδες η βλακεια ..Σπαζοκεφαλια εε ??


Τωρα μπαινει στη σελιδα παιδες ?? 
http://www.megathirios.awmn

----------


## Themis Ap

> Τωρα μπαινει στη σελιδα παιδες ?? 
> http://www.megathirios.awmn


Άντε μπράβο  ::  

Όλα καλά πλέον  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιάννη εμένα ακόμα δεν μπαίνει!

----------


## Themis Ap

Μήπως έπεσε ο server, γιατί αν και έμπαινα χτες σήμερα τσου, όπως ο φίλος παραπάνω...

----------


## speedemon

Eγω εχω κανει την πατατα και δεν μπαινει .. θα το φτιαξω σημερα καποια στιγμη...
Kαλη η σελιδα παντως ?? 
----------------------------------------------
Παιδες θελω βοηθεια... Θελω φωτα και εμπειρια.. για εμενα τον στραβο και τον αοματο...

Εβαλα ΟΝ χτες... ολα καλα και συνδεθηκα στο ιντερνετ...
αλλα
δεν με αφηνει το ρουτερ να αλλαξω ip
εχω μονο την 192.168.1.1
το awmn royter mou εχει την 10.67.173.1
θελω να εχω και τα 2 σε λειτουργεια μαζι...
η ΟΝ θελει στις ριθμισεις δικτυου τα παντα στο αυτοματο..
ενω το awmn θελει τα στοιχεια μου οπως φαινοντε παρακατω

Use the following ip address :
ip address 10.67.173.8
subnet mask 255.255.255.224
default gateway 10.67.173.1

και Use the following DNS Server addresses :
prefered dns server 10.67.173.1

Βασικα θελω να εχω Awmn ip στο Pc μου και γενικα στα Pc του δικτυου ..
αλλα και να εχω και internet παραλληλα... 
να βαζω με λιγα λογια μια διευθυνση στον Browser και αν δεν ακουει απαντηση στο internet gateway (192.168.1.1) να στρεφετε στο Awmn Gateway (10.67.173.1) ..

Ξερω οτι γινεται ... το θεμα ειναι το πως... Υπαρχει τροπος μου ειπαν με 2 καρτες δικτυου στο roυτερ του κομβου αλλα δεν εχω ουτε εχτρα slot αλλα ουτε και πολυτελειες καλωδιων για τοσους οροφους.. Ασε που αν δεν δουλευει το ρουτερ... δεν εχω και internet.... Αυτα... Please help...

Ειδα μεσω αναζητησης καποια post αλλα δεν καταλαβα και πολλα ...
Λιγο αναλυτικα για το τι κανει το καθε τι παρακαλω.. .( απο cmd δοκιμασα με add route αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν οτι εκανα ηταν σωστο).  :: 
Ολα τα PC εχουν XP_Pro...

----------


## Nikiforos

μια πατάτα έκανες μόνο! που έβαλες on-telecoms! ποιο είναι το μπρικι που δίνει και δεν αλλάζει ip? αυτά εδώ τα είδες? viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18757
Πρέπει σε κάθε υπολογιστή να δηλώσεις διαδρομές (routes) για να παίζουν και τα 2 μαζί, αλλά επειδή είναι μανίκι, καλύτερα ψάχτο καλύτερα πως αλλάζει στο adsl router η ip, δε νομίζω να μην μπορεί να αλλάξει!

----------


## speedemon

Προτιμω το μανικι.. παιδια βοηθεια ... δειτε το προιγουμενο post μου ...σελιδα 26 



NIKI ...η σελιδα μπαινει τωρα ??

----------


## Themis Ap

Μπορείς να δώσεις σε κάθε pc και μία 2η διεύθυνση δικτύου (192...) και να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Θα θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο στις ρυθμίσεις ίσως ...

ΥΓ: Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις και κάποιον dns που να κάνει resolve και ΙΝΕΤ και AWMN διευθύνσεις.

----------


## speedemon

αμα σου πω οτι δεν καταλαβα τιποτα ..  ::  δεν εχει κατσει να το κανω βλεπεις και αλλες φορες  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι μπαίνει!!! ακου τι κάνεις σε κάθε υπολογιστή. Πχ σε εμένα έκανα
route add 0.0.0.0 mask 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.254 -p
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.2.237.1 -p

εκεί που έχω 192.168.1.254 βάζεις την ip του adsl router σου και στο 10.2.237.1 εσύ θα βάλεις την ip που έχει το microtic pc σου. Το -p κάνει τα routes να παραμένουν μόνιμα, αν κάνεις πατάτες πατας τα ίδια με route del. Καλή επιτυχία!
Ξέχασα να πω ότι για DNS σε κάθε pc βάζεις κάποιο που να κάνει resolve και internet και awmn. Αν έχεις DNS server στο microtic σου, τότε βάλε σαν DNS την ip του.

----------


## speedemon

@@ ... τα ξερεις τα @@ ... ε αυτο καταφερα να κανω.. .2 μεγαλα και ζουμερα @@  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν έχεις windows πηγαίνεις στην τοπική σου σύνδεση, ιδιότητες, Πρωτόκολλο Internet (TCP/IP), για προχωρημένους, προσθήκη και βάζεις μια δεύτερη.

Προσθέτεις και τα route που σου έδωσε ο Νίκιφόρος και με μία προσυχή στα Θεία των υπολογιστών, παίζει και να είσαι κομπλέ...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι έχω linux εγώ και ξέχασα να το πω αυτό! πέτα το κολορουτερ σου με την ον τελεκουμς! ελεος!

----------


## geomanous

ετσι και αλλιως αρχιτεκτονικα ολο αυτο ειναι λαθος... 

παρολα αυτα ειναι η μονη λυση με τη σαμπρελα (pirelli). Τη λυση αυτη με τη διπλη ip τη δοκιμασαμε λιγο χτες αλλα δεν επαιζε. Ενω μιλουσαμε με το σαμπρελα (192.168.1.1) δε μιλουσαμε με τιποτα απο κει και περα. Εχω μια αμφιβολια για το τι source ip εχει το πακετο οταν φευγει απο το pc. Μιλωντας στην 192.168.1.1 προφανως φευγει με source την 192.x.x.x οταν ομως μιλαει στο δικτυο 0,0,0,0 μηπως βγαινει με την 10 αρα? Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τοτε το σιχαμα δεν ξερει που να γυρισει το reply...

Αυτην την λογικη την εναλλακτικων (μερικων τουλαχιστον) δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω. Θα αναγκαστει ο ανθρωπος να βαλει αλλον router απο πισω και να κανει 150 nat για να κοροιδευει τη σαμπρελα..

ps: βεβαια επειδη και εγω ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι αυτη η λυση ειναι λειτουργικη καποια μαλακια γινοταν με το configuration και γιαυτο δεν επαιξε σωστα...

----------


## romias

Σε windows δινεις


```
route add -p 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 METRIC 10
```

Και


```
route add - p 10.0.0.0 MASK 255.0.0.0 10.2.237.1 METRIC 10
```

Γινετε και απο το μικροτικ,ορίζεις στην eth1 μια 192αρα και προσθέτεις στις ρουτες 0.0.0.0 192.χ.χ.χ,αναλογη του πιρελι.

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω για τις οποιες ιδεες παιδια... βασικα γιωργο νομιζω οτι οταν το πολεμαγαμε τοτε επειδη το ρουτερ το πρωτοειχα βαλει μου εκανε νερα στο connection....που σημαινει οτι πολυ πιθανο να ηταν disconected και σωστα δηλαδη να τα καναμε ...αυτο.... @@ ,...αρα αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω ας δοκιμασουμε παλι αυριο...αν μπορεις ρε γιωργο...θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος.. εχω βαλει και ενεργη την ασυρματη συνδεση για να μπορω να βλεπω μεσω του κινητου αν ειναι ενεργο το ιντερνετ ανα πασα στιγμη..

επιπλεον μια ζωη μου λεει σε οποια αποπειρα εχω κανει ...αυτη την απαντηση
The route addition failed : Either the interface index is wrong or the gateway does not
lie on the same network as the interface. Check the IP Address Table for the machine.

romia εβαλα τις εντολες σου αλλα στην πρωτη κιολας εβγαλε την παραπανω απαντηση

----------


## geomanous

> Σε windows δινεις
> 
> 
> ```
> route add -p 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 METRIC 10
> ```
> 
> Και
> 
> ...


Γιατι να βαλεις metric 10? Το default των static routes (1) δουλευει μια χαρα (ετσι πρεπει τουλαχιστον)




> Σε windows δινεις
> Γινετε και απο το μικροτικ,ορίζεις στην eth1 μια 192αρα και προσθέτεις στις ρουτες 0.0.0.0 192.χ.χ.χ,αναλογη του πιρελι.


Αυτο δε γινεται γιατι θελει backroute για το δικτυο 10,0,0,0/8 στη σαμπρελα, πραγμα που δυστυχως δε μπορεις να κανεις...




> ευχαριστω για τις οποιες ιδεες παιδια... βασικα γιωργο νομιζω οτι οταν το πολεμαγαμε τοτε επειδη το ρουτερ το πρωτοειχα βαλει μου εκανε νερα στο connection....που σημαινει οτι πολυ πιθανο να ηταν disconected και σωστα δηλαδη να τα καναμε ...αυτο.... @@


Μια χαρα δεν ησουν με τη forthnet??? Τι τα ηθελες τα πειραματα  ::   ::

----------


## romias

Τα pc σου τρεχουν xp;

----------


## speedemon

ναι ΧP pro sp2

να σε βαλω με Radmin να δεις και να μου πεις ??

Αν ειναι στειλε μου pm και θα σου δωσω access και δουλεψε το desktop μου απο το σπιτι σου

δειτε στην σελιδα 16 για το προβλημα μου πεις καποιος εχει καμια ιδεα για το πως να το φτιαξουμε

----------


## speedemon

Φιλε ρομια σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που με βοηθησες να λυσω την σπαζοκεφαλια τουτη... τωρα ολα τα pc εχουν και ιντερνετ και awmn παρολλο που το ip του ρουτερ εμεινε ως εχει  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτες γιατί ήτανε κάτω ο server counterstrike 1,6 ?

----------


## speedemon

H σελίδα του μεγαθύριου ενημερώθηκε.....

http://www.megathirios.awmn 

ΠΕΝΤΕ Game Servers παρακαλω  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Πολύ καλός φίλε  ::  

Ωραία δουλειά. Κάτι που αν γίνεται θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο (...), είναι στη σελίδα σου να μπορούμε να δούμε αν είναι κάποιος παίκτης Online  ::

----------


## fengi1

Themis κατεβασε το HLSW , περασε τους server που θες και βλεπεις απο εκει http://www.hlsw.org/

[attachment=0:20qwgtw2]hlsw.JPG[/attachment:20qwgtw2]

----------


## Themis Ap

> Themis κατεβασε το HLSW , περασε τους server που θες και βλεπεις απο εκει http://www.hlsw.org/
> 
> [attachment=0:29n84m3s]hlsw.JPG[/attachment:29n84m3s]


Α καλό  ::  

Thanks.

----------


## speedemon

Ο ΜΕΓΑΘΥΡΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ 6 GAME SERVER ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ... 
http://www.megathirios.awmn/servers.html

----------


## speedemon

Ο megathirios παρεχει πλεον 7 Game Server sto ΑWMN

L2kamael , Crysis , Cod4 , Counter-Strike Source ,Cs 1.6 , Css zombie mod ,Vampire Slayer VI 

http://www.megathirios.awmn/servers.html

----------


## geomanous

ασχετο, αλλα χρησιμο.

Ενημερωσα τον dns πανω στο mtik με μερικα dns records για τα bb links... Ηταν τραγικα τα delays απο τα time out στα traces...

----------


## speedemon

ευχαριστω γιωργο .. νασαι καλα γιατι δεν το ειχα παει χαμπαρι  ::

----------


## speedemon

Επιπλεον και Ventrilo Server για σας  :: 

http://www.megathirios.awmn/ventrilo.html

----------


## speedemon

::   ::  ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ.  ::   ::  

Ventrilo Server απο τον Megathirio 
http://www.megathirios.awmn/ventrilo.html
Eχει καναλια για ολους του Server του μεγαθυριου αλλα και για τους αλλους Server του AWMN. 
Cod4 ,lineage2 ,Crysis, Counter Strike Source ,Counter Strike 1.6 , css zombie mod καi Vampire Sayer VI ,Tremulous και αλλα.

Γιατι να βαλω Ventrilo. ??
α) Ειναι καλυτερο και ποιο φιλικο και πιο ευκολοριθμιστο και με πολλαπλες επιλογες ρυθμιση.. Εχει και Voice αλλα και text επικοινωνια.. η δε text αν ενεργοποιησετε το TTS (text translate) σας λεει με ηχο οσα γραφετε και σας γραφουν και οι αλλοι..... εχει πολυ πλακα οταν ειδικα λετε βρομωλογα. 
β) O Server ειναι πλέον ανοιχτος για 1500 ανθρωπους..
γ) εχει καναλια για το καθε αντιστοιχο Game Server και ενα καναλι γενικης κουβεντας KAI ολα απομονωνοντε απο τα αλλα καναλια ..ωστε να μιλανε μονο οσοι ειναι επι του θεματος..
δ) με το ειδικο επιπλεον αρχειακι που σας δεινω μπορειτε να κανετε multiple συνδεσεις στον Server αν σας εξυπηρετει αυτο για καποιο λογο.
ε)εχει μηδαμινες απαιτησεις αρα δεν σας κοβει ταχυτητα απο τις αλλες δραστηριοτητες σας
ζ)Ειναι απιστευτα σταθερο 
η)Ολοι οι φανατικοι Gamers του internet το προτιμουν με διαφορα απο το Team Speak παρα το κοστος...Κατι θα ξερουν δεν νομιζεται ??

επιπλεον..

Επιπλεον σας δειχνω και κατι ακομα πιο χρησιμο..στην φωτογραφια απο κατω...
ανοιξα καναλια για ολους τοus Game Server που ξερω... οσοι Server δεν αναφερονται θα ενεργοποιουντε αφου ζητηθει εντος ventrilo απο επισκεπτες . Ειδη εχω βαλει τους πιο γνωστους ... αλλα δεν τους ξερω και ολους... ανοιξα καναλι για θεματα κομβων και καναλι γενικης κουβεντας... Οταν κοιταμε απλα τον Server χωρις να μπουμε ( με refresh) kai ειναι αδειος.. δεν κανυμε καν τον κοπο να συνδεθουμε.. αν δεν κατσεις μεσα μιση ωρα το ελαχιστο.. θα μεινεις εσυ και εσυ μονο,,, ουτε παλι να εχεισ μονιμα ενα ανοιχτο παραθυρο με game ολη μερα μπορεις. .. αν ομως εισαι στο ventrilo 24 ωρες το 24ωρο .. στο καναλι /ια που σε ενδεφερουν... καποιος θα μπει στο καναλι που εισαι ... και θα πατε για game oργανομενα.. αλλα πρεπει να βαλετε ventrillo oloi... πορους δεν τρωει... Kαθολου...
εχει voice ενημερωση για τις δραστηριοτηες μεσα στο ventrilo και ικανοτητα επικοινωνιας και μεσα στον game server...ειναι σαν να εχεις την ικανοτητα να παρεις χαρτακι προτεραιοτητας στην τραπεζα και να σε καλουν σπιτι να πας οταν ερθει η σειρα σου...

----------


## speedemon

παιδια ετοιμαζω κατι πολυ επαναστατικο για να προσθεσω στην σελιδα μου για σας και σιγουρα πολυ δεν θα το εχετε ξανασυναντηση ή εστω ισως και να μην ετυχε να δειτε και ποτε..ισως παλι ναι μεν να το ειχατε ακουστα..αλλα ως εκει....Τι θα λεγατε αν σας ελεγα οτι μπορω να κανω εναν κομβο να ζωντανευει τοσο πολυ στην οθονη σας που να εχετε την αισθηση οτι μπορειτε ακομα και να τον πιασετε και να αρχισετε τα κεντραρισματα ??.. Εχω φτιαξει μερικες φωτογραφιες και μαζευω και βιντεο υλικο για να σας δειξω ποσο εντυπωσιακο ειναι αυτο που λεω .. 
Λεγετε αναγλυφη στερεοσκοπικη ( 3d ) απεικονιση ...
Oλες τις φωτογραφιες για να τις δειτε οπως πραγματικα ειναι ( και πιστεψτε με αξιζει ) ειναι μεσω 3d γυαλλια χρωμματος κοκκινου και μπλε ή και τα κοκκινα πρασινα πιστευω θα κανουν δουλεια.. αλλα τα πρωτα ειναι η βαση των φωτογραφειων
και μοιαζουν οπως σας δειχνω στις φωτο παρακατω .. Θα δειτε μεσω αυτον την οθονη σας να αποκτα βαθος και να μπορειτε να εστιασετε στον χωρο της εικονας και να εχετε πληρη αισθηση του χωρου σαν να μπορειτε να περασετε το χερι σας μεσα σε αυτη...
Υπαρχουν και αναλυτικες oδηγιες στο internet για το πως να φτιαξετε και μονοι σας γυαλλια ή και 3d φωτογραφιες...

Σαν φωτογραφια χωρις γυαλλια δεν θα σας πει τιποτα .. μονο με γυαλια βλεπετε την ιδιαιτεροτητα της.. Αυτα τα ολιγα.. οποιος ειναι μαγκας και μπορει να τις δει πραγματικα ..παρακαλω ενα σχολιο.. Ευχαριστω..

Οι φωτογραφιες παρακατω ειναι απο το lineage 2 και Crysis..

----------


## speedemon

και συνεχιζω

----------


## speedemon

να και φωτογραφιες απο το internet ... πληρως εντυπωσιακες.. εδω εχω στερεσκοπηση και την κουζινα του σπιτιου μου  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε συ Γιάννη θα μας τρελάνεις! όλο κόλπα μου είσαι !!! για βρες πως να φτιάξουμε τέτοια γυαλιά ή που να βρούμε! κάποτε υπήρχαν νομίζω κάτι albums με δεινοσαύρους που έδιναν τέτοια γυαλιά μαζί? το κόλπο στο line age πως το έκανες? μπορεί να γίνει και σε άλλα games?

----------


## speedemon

παντου μπορει να γινει ..ειναι πολυ απλη διαδικασια.. αυριο θα βγαλω στερεοσκοπικα τον κομβο να τον δειτε... κοιτα μπορει να κανετε και μηνες μεχρι να σας κατσουν τα γυαλλια σε κανα περιοδικο... αλλα γενικα δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να τα βρεις ή να τα φτιαξεις...αν πας σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο πιστευω οτι θα βρεις εστω τις μεμβρανες (ζελατινες ) κοκκινου και μπλε ..

με 3 ευρω εχει εδω για οποιον δεν τον πολυ νοιαζει η διαδικασια και το κοστος.  :: 
http://www.3dillusion.eu/online%203d%20shop.html

----------


## BladeWS

http://www.3dillusion.eu/online%203d%20shop.html 3 ευρο.


Μπορεις και πολύ εύκολα να φτιάξεις μόνος σου.

----------


## speedemon

ναι ειναι απλα γελια διαδικασια..  :: 
Θελω να δω τα σχολια ενως που μπρεσε και ειδε τις φωτο κανονικα ... Συντομα ελπιζω

----------


## speedemon

Περασαμε σε αλλα Standard πλεον παιδες... σημερα εφτιαξα 3ίς ταινιες σε 3D ...δεν εχουν γινει ποτε 3D αυτες οι ταινιες και ομως τo αποτελεσμα ειναι εντυπωσιακο ... ποιο κατω σας δεινω εικονες απο την ταινια που ηταν το προσωπικο μου noumber 1 .
τι πιο τελειο για 3D απο το TRANSFORMERS.

 ::

----------


## speedemon

και συνεχιζω ...ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ OPTIMUS..  :: 

Η Διαφορα με γυαλλια παιδες ειναι η νυχτα με την μερα.. μην Βγαζετε συμπερασματα χωρις γυαλλια γιατι ειναι λογικο να τα βλεπετε χωρις εναν αφταρμα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

τι κόλπα είναι αυτά ρε? θα σε επισκεφτώ σύντομα από κοντά να τα δω όλα! είμαι ΠΟΛΥ περίεργος!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Την σηκωσα την ταινια ...Ειναι διαθεσιμη.. για περισσοτερα ..Pm me.

----------


## anka

Ωραία… τώρα έχουμε την ταινία αλλά δεν έχουμε τα γυαλιά.  ::  
Που μπορώ να βρω?

----------


## speedemon

http://www.3dillusion.eu/online%203d%20shop.html
με 3 ευρω

και φτιαχνεις και εδω
http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-make-3d-glasses
ή
και : http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Make_3-D_Glasses 

Αξιζει παιδια... πιστεψτε με  :: 

κατι πολυ απλο ειναι το σχημα κατω

----------


## fotis

Πολύ καλή δουλειά στις ταινίες 3D. Επειδή θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα (να πώ την αλήθεια ψιλοπωρώθηκα!) μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς πώς γίνεται αυτό (=3D)? 
Υπάρχει κάποιο software? Νόμιζα οτι οι ταινίες αυτές έπρεπε να έχουν γυριστεί με ειδικό τρόπο για να είναι 3D. Μπορεί και μια απλή φωτογραφία να γίνει 3D?

thanks
fotis

----------


## speedemon

Σου απανταω τετοια ωρα γιατι εφαγα το βραδυ μου να κανω τα ice age 3D ...
Εχει ιδικο τροπο διμιουργιας οπως αναφερεις.. βρηκα ενα προγραμμα και εκανα τα πειραματα μου..
κανονικα θελει 2 εικονες απο διαφορετικη γωνια που θα περασεις στο προγραμμα αυτο για να τις ενωσει και να φτιαξεις μια 3d εικονα ..Σε μια ταινια αυτο πρεπει να ισχυει για το καθε καρρε ..αλλα οπως ξερεις στις ταινιες οτι εχει γινει εχει γινει με μια καμερα.. αρα πως και λογικα εχετε περιεργεια ..πως αποκτησα τη δευτερη εικονα που ειναι διαφορετικης οπτικης γωνιας ??? η απαντηση ειναι απλη και το αποτελεσμα αν και πολυ καλα δουλευμενο δεν ειναι το τελειο που θα ηταν αν ειχε παρθει η ταινια απο 2 διαφορετικες γωνιες(2 καμερες πραγματικες δηλαδη) .. Τι εκανα λοιπον επανερχομαι
.φορτωσα στις 2 θεσεις (καμερα 1 και καμερα 2 ) το ιδιο Βιντεο ..... αν εκανα μετατροπη σε 3D ετσι δηλαδη δεν θα αλλαζα τιποτα το αποτελεσμα θα ηταν το ιδιο με το αρχικο της ταινιας..καμια δηλ αλλαγη αρα ουτε και 3D μετατροπη.... με διαφορα οτι μετακινησα το 2ο βιντεο 4 καρρε περιπου ποιο μπροστα..
δηλαδη αν ειμαστε στην καμερα 1 στο χρονικο 10 λεπτα και 20 δευτερολεπτα ..στην αλλη καμερα ηταν 1 δευτερο περιπου ποιο μπροστα ... αν λοιπον ειχαμε μια κινηση τις καμερας κυκλικα απο ενα τοπιο ή αντικειμενο .. αν βγαζαμε τα καρρε αυτου του βιντεο χωρια ουσιαστικα ειχα πολλες φωτογραφιες απο διαφορετικες γωνιες.. .
Ετσι εχοντας 4-5 καρε μπροστα το 2ο βιντεο εχω ναι μεν ληψη απο την ιδια καμερα αλλα σε αλλη γωνια.
ετσι χρησιμοποιο τα στοιχεια της ιδιας της ταινιας για να κανω το 2D σε 3D..
Σε πολλα σημεια το καταλαβαινεις εντονα το 3D και ναι σαν ιδεα αν οχι τελειο ειναι καλο και εξυπνο..
Ελπιζω να σας εδωσα λιγο την ιδεα του τι παιζει...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ θα φτιάξω γυαλιά 3d σαν αυτά στο video που είναι με κανονικό σκελετό όχι χάρτινα! έχωσα τον bro να βρει κάτι πλαστικά που έχουμε ψεύτικα να βάλω ζελατίνα που βρήκα καλή και θα την βάψω! αλήθεια τα γυαλάκια θαλάσσης αν τα βάψουμε δεν κάνουν? και το άλλο δεν κάνει κακό στα μάτια αν βλέπεις πολλές ώρες με τέτοια γυαλιά? μάλλον δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τα μάτια μας!

----------


## speedemon

Tα γυαλλια θαλλασεως ακουγονται πολυ εξυπνη ιδεα νικηφορε..

----------


## Nikiforos

μετά τα παίρνεις και για καμιά βουτιά στην θάλασσα να βλέπεις 3D τον βυθό!!!

----------


## speedemon

O κομβος σε 3D .. οταν λεω κατι ..γινεται.  :: 
Φαναστειτε ολους τους κομβους 3D σε μια σελιδα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σε 2 ώρες είμαι εκεί να σου ρίξω μερικές φάπες, να φάμε σουβλάκια και να δω 3D τα πάντα!!!! hehehhe!!! και να βγάλουμε και κανά link φυσικά! τι μεγαθήριος είσαι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> να φάμε σουβλάκια


3D και αυτά;  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

LOL ρε! καλά μιλάμε είδα 3D και ΕΠΑΘΑ!!!! είναι απίστευτο! πραγματικά όποιος δεν έχει δει ΧΑΝΕΙ! είδα κάτι φωτος 3D ποιό ζωντανές δεν γίνονται! μη πω για τις ταινίες!!! τώρα κοιτάμε μήπως φέρουμε γυαλιά από ebay να έχουμε! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να βλέπεις τα αντικείμενα σε βάθος με τόση ζωντάνια αλλά είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό! μιλάμε να πυροβολούνε αυτόματα όπλα και εγώ να απλώνω το χέρι να μαζέψω τους κάλυκες! νόμιζα ότι πετάγονται έξω από την οθόνη!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!!

----------


## geosid

> LOL ρε! καλά μιλάμε είδα 3D και ΕΠΑΘΑ!!!! είναι απίστευτο! πραγματικά όποιος δεν έχει δει ΧΑΝΕΙ! είδα κάτι φωτος 3D ποιό ζωντανές δεν γίνονται! μη πω για τις ταινίες!!! τώρα κοιτάμε μήπως φέρουμε γυαλιά από ebay να έχουμε! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να βλέπεις τα αντικείμενα σε βάθος με τόση ζωντάνια αλλά είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό! μιλάμε να πυροβολούνε αυτόματα όπλα και εγώ να απλώνω το χέρι να μαζέψω τους κάλυκες! νόμιζα ότι πετάγονται έξω από την οθόνη!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!!


poios eisai re megale o MATRIX ????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> LOL ρε! καλά μιλάμε είδα 3D και ΕΠΑΘΑ!!!! είναι απίστευτο! πραγματικά όποιος δεν έχει δει ΧΑΝΕΙ! είδα κάτι φωτος 3D ποιό ζωντανές δεν γίνονται! μη πω για τις ταινίες!!! τώρα κοιτάμε μήπως φέρουμε γυαλιά από ebay να έχουμε! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να βλέπεις τα αντικείμενα σε βάθος με τόση ζωντάνια αλλά είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό! μιλάμε να πυροβολούνε αυτόματα όπλα και εγώ να απλώνω το χέρι να μαζέψω τους κάλυκες! νόμιζα ότι πετάγονται έξω από την οθόνη!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!!
> 
> 
> poios eisai re megale o MATRIX ????


Ο Neo!  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! LOL!! geosid άσε τον matrix και έλα να βγάλουμε κανά Link πριν τις διακοπές!  :: ppp θυμάστε το παλιό καλό viewmaster? με τα στρογγυλά καρτελάκια πόσο 3D τα έδειχνε? ακόμα το έχω! LOL!!!! Speedemon πως λέγετε αυτό το είδος προγραμμάτων που κάνουμε τις ταινίες 3D? θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει για linux.  ::   ::   ::  αν ξέρει κανείς να μας δώσει καμιά ιδέα γιατί το site http://www.megathirios.awmn δεν παίζει, αλλά με την ip του παίζει κανονικά! στο ΜΤ στον DNS server υπάρχουν κανονικά οι ip.

----------


## speedemon

παιδες δεν κρυβω οτι ειμαι φανατικος Star Wars Fun .. και σημερα εκανα κατι που το ειχα καιρο αποθυμενο... επηδη βλεπετε η μαγεια των φωτοσπαθων ειναι απιστευτη και ολοι θα θελαμε ...
ανεξαρρτητου ηλικιας να νιωσουμε λιγο Ομπι Ουαν , Skywalker ή ακομα και Veider .. ειπα σημερα
να φτιαξω ενα φωτοσπαθο με δικα μου υλικα που και ανθεκτικο να ειναι ..και ικανο ξιφομαχης..
αυτα που πουλανε δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα και κυριος εχουν διακοσμητικο ρολο...
χωρια οτι ειναι και ακριβα... Ετσι λεω.. για να δοκιμασω να κανω ενα μονος...
Βασικα καλα το εκανα ..και δεν μου κοστισε τιποτα απο θεμα χρηματων..Τιποτα απολυτως ομως..

Δειτε απο youtube ryan vs dorkman 1 και 2 ..αυτα τα παλικαρια τα σπανε..  ::  εχω και βιντεακια τους
και μεσα στα Starwars 3d upload που εκανα..

----------


## Nikiforos

πως το έκανες????? ανάβει ? θέλω και εγώ!!!!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Ωραιος  ::  
θα μπορουσες να το μετατρεψεις σε ομνι, και αναλογα με το traffic των clients σου, αυτο να φλασαρει ρυθμικα  ::

----------


## speedemon

μονο αυτο δεν εχει το Awmn ... μια lightsaber omni lol  ::  α ρε spirosco .. πως τα συνδιασες..
πουσε George lucas να δεις τον ΑΜΔΑ τι κανει στα σπαθια σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

πάντως χωρίς πλάκα αυτό θα μπορούσε άνετα να κρύβει μια omni μέσα του και αυτό να είναι το περίβλημα. Αν δεν είχες omni θα το δοκιμάζαμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> LOL ρε! καλά μιλάμε είδα 3D και ΕΠΑΘΑ!!!! είναι απίστευτο! πραγματικά όποιος δεν έχει δει ΧΑΝΕΙ! είδα κάτι φωτος 3D ποιό ζωντανές δεν γίνονται! μη πω για τις ταινίες!!! τώρα κοιτάμε μήπως φέρουμε γυαλιά από ebay να έχουμε! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να βλέπεις τα αντικείμενα σε βάθος με τόση ζωντάνια αλλά είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακό! μιλάμε να πυροβολούνε αυτόματα όπλα και εγώ να απλώνω το χέρι να μαζέψω τους κάλυκες! νόμιζα ότι πετάγονται έξω από την οθόνη!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!!


Ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εδώ, αν κάνει καλύτερη τιμή για ποιο πολλά κομμάτια, μην ''τρέχετε'' απ'εξω ....
http://www.3dillusion.eu/online%203d%20shop.html

----------


## Nikiforos

Κώστα ήδη έχει παραγγείλει μια εκατοστάδα από hong kong, εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να μας τα δώσουν όσο έξω! Ας ειν' καλά το ebay.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Ο Μεγαθηριος παρεχει πλεον περα απο Ventrilo.... και Team Speak Server για τους Φιλους του AWMN ..

Mπες σε καναλια γενικης κουβεντας ,καναλι Αναγλυφης 3D κουβεντας ,καναλια για ολους τους Game Servers 
του Megathiriou και οχι μονο.
κατεβαστε Client για Windows και Linux απο εδω .. http://www.megathirios.awmn/teamspeak.html  :: 
Eγκατεστησε , Εκτελεσε , πατα quick connect .. βαλε server address 10.67.173.19 και ενα nickname τις αρεσκειας σου και
καλo Μπλα Μπλα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! το έβαλα και στον laptop δεν πρόλαβα να το δοκιμάσω όμως αλλά θα το δούμε σήμερα και αυτό! έχω ήδη μαζί μου ακουστικά και μικρόφωνο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

NEA για ολους .. Τα γυαλλια 3D ηρθαν ... μπορειτε να τα προμηθευτειτε απο το σπιτι μου μονο προς το παρον.Για περισσοτερα PM ME.Τιμη 1 ευρω.Θα σηκωσω και το προγραμμα συντομα για να φτιαχνετε anglyph 3D ολοι σας  ::

----------


## geomanous

Τι εχει παθει ρε γιαννη ο router? Μια ανεβαινει, μια κατεβαινει... Ακυρες ωρες μεσα στη νυχτα...

Τι παιζει? εχεις hardware προβληματα?

----------


## Nikiforos

Μόλις το είδα και εγώ δεν μπαίνω στο router δεν παίζουν οι υπηρεσίες και δεν κάνω ping? τι έχει γίνει? προβλήματα με την ΔΕΗ? ή με το router?

----------


## geomanous

Ειναι πιο γενικο το προβλημα του κομβου οπως φαινεται. Απλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ανεβοκατεβαινει.


Καποια στιγμη πηρα τηλεφωνο τον γιαννη αλλα δεν απαντησε. Γιαυτο εκανα το post, μηπως κανεις ξερει τιποτα...

----------


## klarabel

Τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες που το βλέπω απο τον κόμβο του fengi είναι συνεχώς down !!

----------


## speedemon

Παιδες γυρισα απο ταξιδι και ο κομβος για καποιο λογο κολαει ... και δεν μπορω να μπω στο ρουτερ παρα μονο με ρεσετ ...ξεκιναει ... κανω την δουλεια μου και μετα απο καποια ωρα με κανει unable to connect.. επισης ενα αλλο παλαβο .. ναι μεν μπαινω μεσω WINBOX με 10.67.173.1 (αφου το κανω ρεσετ ετσι και ξεκολησει ..αλλα δεν την βλεπει την καρτα δικτυου οταν το βαζω να την βρει μονη τουτ το winbox. ..) λετε να ειναι καρτα δικτυου ???...αυριο θα το κοιταξω.. ακομα και οι μεγαθηριοι αρωσταινουν που και που..

----------


## spyros_28

Εμενα οταν το εκανε αυτο, ηταν γιατι δεν ειχε κουμπωσει καλα επανω στην mobo. Για ξαναδες μηπως σου στεκεται στο αερα και δες επισης και τον εξαερισμο σου μηπως ζεσταινεται κιολας και παθαινει φρικη.

----------


## Nikiforos

και εμένα με κάτι παρόμοια προβλήματα παλιότερα, δεν είχε κουμπώσει καλά η κάρτα δικτύου στην μητρική.

----------


## speedemon

οτι εκανα μια αλλαγη ... το πραγμα εχει ως εξης.. .και πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι κιολας... Λοιπον... ειχα μια μικροτερη ψυκτρα και ανεμιστηρα απο αυτη που προοριζεται για τους AMD (ειχα βαλει απο pentium 4 μια αγοραστη καλυτερη αλλα και παλι ηταν πιο μικρη ... την ειχα και καιρο στον παγκο ..αδουλευτη βεβαια... τι Εγινε τωρα ..οταν ανεβηκα επανω ..πηγα να το ξεκολησω κανοντας διακοπη ρευματος πανω απο το ιδιο το ρουτερ... ανοιξα το κουτι και ειδα οτι παρολλο που ηταν στο ρευμα ... ειχε δωσει σημα η μητρικη απο μονη της να κλεισει... 
Δηλαδη δεν ειναι η φαση που δουλευει μεν αλλα καταλαβαινεις οτι κατι απο τα περιφεριακα της ή ακομα και την ιδια την μητρικη εχει κολησει γιατι καποιο κυκλωμα δεν δουλευει καλα απο υπερβολικη ζεστη 'η σκονη.. απλά ηταν κλειστη.. οταν την ανοιξα ξεκινησε κανονικα και καπακι μεσα σε 3 δευτερα ακουγα την ανεμιστηρα να ριχνει στροφες αποτομα και να κανει θορυβο.... 
Αρα εριχνε στροφες η ανεμιστηρα , μικρη η ψυκτρα αρα και αργη θερμοαπαγωγη , ζεσταθηκε η CPU ..γιαυτο και κραταγε καποια ωρα οταν επανεκκινουσα το ρουτερ μιας και ηταν κρυα αλλα μωλις ζεσταινοταν επικυνδινα εδεινα σημα η μητρικη και εκλεινε... Αν τωρα οταν ζεσταθηκε εγινε ζημια ... θα παω για αλλαγη CPU αν παλι οχι ( που και το ευχομαι ) Ολα θα ειναι σαν πρωτα ... η ψυκτρα ειναι καινουργια και με θερμομωνοτικη σιλικονη αναμεσα στην CPU και στην μητρικη..

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ είμαι εξοχικό τώρα και βάζω παιχνίδια το Cs 1,6 λογικά και τα modes παίζουν, να δούμε και το jedi. Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο αυτό που λες το πρόβλημα και να μην έχει κάτι άλλο! τώρα είναι σηκωμένες όλες οι υπηρεσίες ?

----------


## speedemon

ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## speedemon

Ως τωρα ολα δειχνουν οτι αυτο ηταν το προβλημα ... Κανενα Κολλημα.  :: 
Ρε παιδια ξερετε πως μπορω να κανω τον TeamSpeak Server μου open για τους Unregistered Users ?? δηλαδη να μην χρειαζεται να τους κανω registered και να εχουν ολες τις ικανοτητες ομηλιας σε οποιο καναλι και να μπουν ...

----------


## Nikiforos

έχω πρόβλημα με όλα τα παιχνίδια, βασικά με το wine με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να παίξει κανένα, και το CS που πριν έπαιζε τώρα πετάει ενα μύνημα και κολάει και το pc μαζί! τον server σου τον βάζω και δεν τον παίρνει όμως γιατί?

----------


## geomanous

down παλι...  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Παλικαρι βαψτο μπλε και πετα το στην θαλασσα.  ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια για να εχω το κεφαλι μου χωρις πονοκεφαλο ... μιας και ο ρουτερ πεφτει .. Δεν ξερω βασικα τι φταιει 100% γι΄αυτο .. Θα ενημερωσω συντομα την πτωση του προσωρινα για αλλαγες στο εσωτερικο του ... .πιατα δεν θα πειραχτουν... αλλα ... Θα μπει 2πλο Πυρηνος Intel με 3 ετη εγγυησης , νεα μητρικη, νεα μνημη και τροφοδωτικο ωστε να ελεγξω το αλλο μηχανιμα καινα δω τι φταιει... Επησης θα βαλω μια ανεμηστιρα ΚΤΗΝΟΣ και επιπλεον μπροστα στο πορτακι και καπου στην μεση θα βαλω Aνεμηστηρα 220 V AC μεγαλο ,σκεπασμενο, προστατευμενο απο υγρασιες και που θα τον εχω με φιλτροπροστασια οπως και ολες τις αλλες περιοχες που θα αφηνουν ελευθερη διελευση αερα απο εξω... θα κανω υστερα ελεγχο του αλλου ρουτερ να δω τι εφταιξε και θα το κρατησω StandΒy για τυχον μελλοντικα προβληματα στο νεο ρουτερ..

----------


## geomanous

> Παιδια για να εχω το κεφαλι μου χωρις πονοκεφαλο ... μιας και ο ρουτερ πεφτει .. Δεν ξερω βασικα τι φταιει 100% γι΄αυτο .. Θα ενημερωσω συντομα την πτωση του προσωρινα για αλλαγες στο εσωτερικο του ... .πιατα δεν θα πειραχτουν... αλλα ... Θα μπει 2πλο Πυρηνος Intel με 3 ετη εγγυησης , νεα μητρικη, νεα μνημη και τροφοδωτικο ωστε να ελεγξω το αλλο μηχανιμα καινα δω τι φταιει... Επησης θα βαλω μια ανεμηστιρα ΚΤΗΝΟΣ και επιπλεον μπροστα στο πορτακι και καπου στην μεση θα βαλω Aνεμηστηρα 220 V AC μεγαλο ,σκεπασμενο, προστατευμενο απο υγρασιες και που θα τον εχω με φιλτροπροστασια οπως και ολες τις αλλες περιοχες που θα αφηνουν ελευθερη διελευση αερα απο εξω... θα κανω υστερα ελεγχο του αλλου ρουτερ να δω τι εφταιξε και θα το κρατησω StandΒy για τυχον μελλοντικα προβληματα στο νεο ρουτερ..


Αγαπητε γιαννη,

θα σου πω τι εχω δει εγω μετα απο την ενασχοληση μου με το αθλημα και που εχω καταληξει:
Για τα τοσα links που εχεις εσυ η σωστη λυση ειναι 2-3 μικρα pc και οχι ενα μεγαθηριο, γιατι οταν αυτο πεσει, τα πηρε ολα ο διαολος.. και εκτος των αλλων δεν εχεις υπηρεσια και εσυ!!! Κοροιδα ειναι ρε συ οι αλλοι που γεμιζουν τις ταρατσες με routerboard? απλα ειναι λιγο τσιμπιμενη αυτη η λυση.
ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ η λυση δεν ειναι τα υπερσυγχρονα συστηματα με τα terahertz. Εγω εχω 2 ταπεινα μηχανακια p3-500 και ειναι μια χαρα (φτου φτου). Οταν για ενα φεγγαρι ανεβσα εναν amd 2000+ πανω αλλαζα το ρολοι στο μπρικι και κολλουσε. Το ενα μαλιστα δεν εχει κανενα μηχανικο μερος (εκτος τον ανεμιστηρα του τροφοδοτικου) παρα μονο μια παθητικη ψυχτρα και εχει βγαλει το καλοκαιρι παλικαρισια!!!
Στον αδελφο μου εχω ενα pc που βρηκα πεταμενο (p1 166mmx)! 1 interface εχει, βεβαια, ο ανθρωπος και παιζει με εναν δισκο 40mb που πριν ηταν σε ενα pc και δουλευε για 10 χρονια ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ! 
Γιαυτο παλια... λιτα και σταθερα... (compaq, ibm, hp) 
Ασε που αυτος ο τροπος ειναι οικονομικος και ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ. 


Δε ξερω...think about it. Για αρχη ασε το καπακι ανοιχτο... Αν δε βρεξει τι θα παθει το pc? τουλαχιστον να δεις αν ειναι θεμα θεμοκρασιας...

----------


## speedemon

καλα τα λες γιωργο ..πολυ καλα .. αλλα νιωθω μια ασφαλεια με το καλο και καινουργιο .. .Λοιπον που ειδα σημερα τι παιζει γενικα και κολαει ..το πραγμα ειναι απλο ... ΖΕΣΤΗ ..ΨΗΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ...κακια κυκλοφορια αερα και μικρος χωρο εσωτερικα .(ενα funaki κολησε ). ακομα και η ψυκτρα η νεα δεν ηταν τιποτα το ιδιεταιρο για να αποτρεψει το μοιραιο ...Τι εκανα λοιπον ..πειρα τετοια ψυκτρα που απλα ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ για το PC ..επησης πηρα και 2 12αρια ανεμηστηρια να φυσανε μεσα στο κουτι απευθειας απο το πορτακι στο οποιο και θα ανοιξω τρυπες.. θα το σκεπασω κιολας βεβαια καθως και θα περασω και φιλτρα για να συγκρατουνε την σκονη ... Θα παρουσιασω φωτογραφιες κιολας και ενημερωνω οτι καποια στιγμη θα κλεισει για εργασιες...

----------


## Nikiforos

Geomanous καλό αυτό που λες και σωστό, αλλά μπορεί ο άλλος να μην έχει τα χρηματα ή να μην έχει τοσα pc να τα βάλει, ασε πόσα άλλα πράγματα παραπάνω θες, κουτιά, χωρο κτλ κτλ. Η λύση ειναι άλλη και καλύτερη και ποιο οικονομική. ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΨΥΞΗ. Αν ψάξεις στο forum ειδικά στις ιδιοκατασκευές σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλά πράγματα. Δες και το κουτί του Senius σου έχω δώσει το pdf. Έχεις ανεμιστήρες στα 2 άκρα του κουτιου, ένα πάνω και ένα κάτω? ο ένας να δίνει μέσα αέρα και ο άλλος να τον βγάζει έξω? ελεγξε τα αυτά, μήπως είναι κάτι λάθος ή δεν δουλεύουν. Θα σου πω άλλες 2 λύσεις. Μία που κάνει πολύς κόσμος είναι να ντύσεις το κουτί σου με μπλε φελιζολ οικοδομής το λεγόμενο DAW πως λέγετε που είναι πολύ καλό μονωτικό αφήνεις γύρω γύρω από το κουτί μερικά εκατοστά κενό και γινεται απαγωγή της θερμότητας, όσοι το έκαναν είδαν μεγάλη διαφορά. Μια άλλη λύση που έκανε ο φίλος μου ο Myth είναι ανεμιστήρας που βάζουμε για εξαερισμό σε W.C 220 volts με θερμοστάτη για on/off. Όταν πιάσει μια θερμοκρασία ανοίγει μόνος του! ο θερμοστάτης μπορεί να είναι ένας απλός από αυτούς που βάζουμε για καλοριφέρ. Αυτά τα υλικά τα έχω στην δουλειά. Αυτός έχει μεγάλο κουτί για εσένα είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Άλλη μια λύση που την σκέφτηκα εγω είναι μόνωση στο κουτί από φύλλο armaflex και από πάνω επικάλυψη με φύλλο αλουμινίου (τα βρίσκεις σε μαγαζιά με μονωτικά υλικά), με αυτά κάνουμε μονώσεις σε ταράτσες σε συστήματα κλιματισμού (ψυκτες κτλ), πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλή λύση μιάς και ο ήλιος δεν θα μπορεί να ζεστάνει πολύ το κουτί σου. Το δικό μου επειδή είναι βιδωμένο στον τοίχο δεν το βλέπει όλη μέρα ο ήλιος και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, εσένα που είναι στον ιστό δυστυχώς το ρημάζει. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να το καλύψεις με χοντρό χαρτόνι , δέσε το κάπου για να μην βλέπει καθόλου ο ήλιος το κουτί. Ελπίζω να σε βολέψει κάτι από όλα αυτά!

----------


## geomanous

εγω απλα λεω να ΜΗΝ παρει καινουργιο. Αν εχει προβλημα αυτο που εχει πανω τωρα να κοιταξει μηπως εχει κανενα παραπεταμενο στο υπογειο :: 

by the way... επεσε παλι  ::  Αφησες την πορτα ανοιχτη ρε να δουμε αν οντως ειναι θερμοκρασια?

----------


## speedemon

Ειναι κατω επηδη τον εκλεισα... Τον κατεβασα κατω τελειως και τον αποσυνδεσα απο ολα τα καλωδια των πιατων ... .Θα ειναι κατω ισως και 2 μερες ... εχω να κανω πολυ δουλεια στο συστημα καλης ψυξης... Aπλα καντε υπομονη παιδια λιγο. .οκ ???

----------


## Nikiforos

ρε γμτ τώρα έτυχε που ήθελα να παίζαμε κανά game? θα την βγάλω με tremulous!  ::   ::  άντε καλή επιτυχία Γιάννη και ελπίζω να κάνεις καλή δουλειά έτσι?  ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

θα παθεις πλακα.. για το πριν και το μετα της κατασκευης

----------


## speedemon

Οριστε ενα μερος απο την εως σημερα προοδο πανω στο ρουτερ

----------


## proteasdev

Speed-demon.. για τα ανεμιστηράκια στο πορτάκι είναι καλό το ένα να βγάζει αέρα και το άλλο να βάζει.

Ειδικά δε αυτό που είναι πιο πάνω να κάνει την εξαγωγή καθώς ως γνωστόν ο θερμός αέρας πάει προς τα πάνω.

Άντε και καλή επαναφορά κόμβου !! (να παίξουμε και λίγο star-wars..)

----------


## Nikiforos

Συμφωνώ και εγώ και από εβδομάδα που θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα και στην δουλειά (sucks :: ((((((( ) θα σας σκίσω λιγουλάκι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ και από εβδομάδα που θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα και στην δουλειά (sucks((((((( ) θα σας σκίσω λιγουλάκι.


Γκουχου, γκουχου......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον ο κομβος τελειωσε ... αλλα δεν εχει ανεβει επανω ... ο αερας βγαινει εξω κοματια απο τον ανεμηστηρα εξοδου... καμια σχεση με παλια .. Αυριο θα τον βαλω επανω και πιστευω οτι δεν προκειτε να με απασχολησει ξανα το θεμα ψυξη....

----------


## proteasdev

Ωραίος!

Αλλά ρε συ, κάνε και καμιά μόντα να'ναι μπάνικος ο κόμβος.. ένα βαψιματάκι απ'εξω ώστε να φαίνεται ομοιόμορφος και ένα σώμα, καμμιά αερογραφία... φωτιές κοντά στις τουρμπίνες.. εχμ.. εξόδους αέρα ήθελα να πω.. 

εχεεχεχε...

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε johny boy, πολύ καλή δουλειά, άντε μήπως προλάβουμε να παίξουμε κανά CS zombie πριν γυρίσω Αθήνα! και πρόσεξε με τόσες τουρμπίνες μην απογειωθεί το ταρατσοκουτι και το ψάχνεις σε γειτονικές ταράτσες!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Θα το κανα πρωτεα αλλα δεν θελω ο κομβος να ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση προκλητικος... Αυτο που λεω να κανω ειναι απλα να τον βαψω ασπρο ωστε να τραβαει απο τον ηλιο την ελαχιστη ζεστη  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Θα το κανα πρωτεα αλλα δεν θελω ο κομβος να ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση προκλητικος... Αυτο που λεω να κανω ειναι απλα να τον βαψω ασπρο ωστε να τραβαει απο τον ηλιο την ελαχιστη ζεστη


Σου ειχα ηδη πει πιο πανω, βαψτο μπλε....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον αλανια ...Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ειναι παλι UP να ναι καλα και ο fengi1 που εβαλε ενα χερακι και γινανε ολα σαν πρωτα ... Τωρα σιγουρα δεν θα παρουσιασει κανενα προβλημα.. Μα κανενα..  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

άντε μπράβο ρε , γιαυτό λέω fengi rulez!  :: pppppp πιστεύω να μην ξανάχεις προβλήματα με τόσους ανεμιστήρες στο κουτί!

----------


## geomanous

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -   67 |   36 |   12 |  860 | 6024 | 9984 | 5140 |
|                           10.17.122.173 -   81 |   36 |    7 |  812 | 5008 | 10500 | 5031 |
|                            10.18.225.61 -   69 |   35 |   11 |  844 | 6647 | 12922 | 4921 |
|                   router1.petros-5.awmn -   78 |   35 |    8 |  782 | 5300 | 10015 | 4797 |
|                gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn -   78 |   35 |    8 |  687 | 6124 | 13547 | 4672 |
|                  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn -   78 |   35 |    8 |  750 | 5652 | 15109 | 4578 |
|                    winserver.cha0s.awmn -   78 |   35 |    8 |  719 | 6525 | 18656 | 4578 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
linux:~# tracepath 10.26.35.67
 1:  linux.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.101)                    0.412ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 0.609ms 
 1:  mikrotik1.geomanous.awmn (10.37.67.99)                 1.628ms 
 2:  gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.253)          1.382ms 
 3:  gw.megathirios.top.awmn (10.67.173.193)              1210.651ms 
 3:  gw.megathirios.top.awmn (10.67.173.193)              1198.210ms 
 4:  10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173)                        970.855ms asymm  6 
 5:  gw-top.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.61)                  1183.361ms asymm  7 
 6:  router1.petros-5.awmn (10.18.225.1)                  1193.015ms asymm  8 
 7:  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn (10.26.36.250)              1126.881ms 
 8:  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.253)                1327.331ms asymm  6 
10:  no reply
```

Αναγκαστικα κατεβασα το link megathirios-top..... ειχε κοπει ουσιαστικα το δικτυο στα δυο.
sorry για την πρωτοβουλια στον γειτονικο router, αλλα η κατασταση ηταν τραγικη!!!!
Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως δεν πηγαινε καλα, αλλα με το Link αυτο πανω οι χρονοι ηταν για κλαμματα!!!




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    9 |    9 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |    9 |    9 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |  594 |  754 | 1031 |  594 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## speedemon

Να το κοιταξουμε μια αυριο geomanous

----------


## geomanous

> Να το κοιταξουμε μια αυριο geomanous


Γιατι το σηκωσες γιαννη?



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    9 |   16 |   15 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -   13 |    8 |    7 |  500 |  656 |  891 |  500 |
|                           10.17.122.147 -   13 |    8 |    7 |  453 |  582 |  781 |  563 |
|                       dell.metalab.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |  438 |  598 |  937 |  500 |
|                        router.anka.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |  360 |  531 |  781 |  500 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=521951#p521951
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....521951#p521951

----------


## fengi1

Γιαννη εκανα disable την IP του link για να δειτε το σημα . παντως συμπεριφερεται περιεργα.
tx / rx ccq χαλια.

[attachment=0:1iiphlv9]j.JPG[/attachment:1iiphlv9]

----------


## nikpanGR

> Γιαννη εκανα disable την IP του link για να δειτε το σημα . παντως συμπεριφερεται περιεργα.
> tx / rx ccq χαλια.
> 
> [attachment=0:3m2078oc]j.JPG[/attachment:3m2078oc]


Πρέπει να δείτε το καλώδιο(Lmr400) και τα βίσματα...και μετά το πικταιηλ...αφου δοκιμάσετε πρώτα να αλλάξετε συχνότητα βέβαια...

----------


## speedemon

Aλλαξα ιf αντωνη ...κοιτα να ενεργοποιησεις το Traffic παλι  ::  βασικα το εσφιξα καλυτερα γιατι δεν ηταν καλα σφυγμενο

----------


## geomanous

Το σηκωσα εγω. Ειναι σαφως αρκετα καλυτερα!!!
Καλημερα



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                  gw-home.geomanous.awmn -    2 |  201 |  198 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    1 |  201 |  200 |    0 |    2 |   47 |    0 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -    1 |  201 |  200 |    0 |    1 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.17.122.147 -    1 |  201 |  199 |    0 |    9 |  204 |    0 |
|                       dell.metalab.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    4 |  157 |    0 |
|                        router.anka.awmn -    0 |  200 |  200 |    0 |    3 |   47 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## speedemon

Merci Senior  ::

----------


## geomanous

Ο κομβος εχει πεσει κατω λογω τεχνικου προβληματος.
Επεσε το ρευμα και τωρα... δεν...

Κανει ο γιαννης εκει ο,τι μπορει για να το συνεφερει...

----------


## BladeWS

Βάλε ένα ματάκι SpeedDemon,πολλές ατυχίες τελευταία....  ::

----------


## speedemon

Πολυ γλωσσοφαγια ρε παιδια ... τι να πω ..... Συγνωμη απο τους συναδελφους μου για την ολη κατασταση......φαινετε οτι κατι εχει αρπαξει εκει μεσα απο την τοτε ζεστη ..  ::  
Θα κανω τα παντα να ειναι ετοιμο το συντομοτερο δυνατον.
Παντως παρα τα εξοδα αφου εφτασα ως εδω .. .Cpu - Mainboard και Ram θα βαλω καινουργια .... (τα παλια θα τα τσεκαρω και οτι φταιει θα το καλυψει η εγγυηση που εχουν..) Και αστα να υπαρχουν για περιπτωση που ξανασυναντησω προβλημα και με το νεο καποια στιγμη στο μελλον που δεν το ευχομαι ... Τα νεα Parts τουλαχιστον θα μπουν με Ψυξη σωστη να τα περιμενει .Γιατι πραγματικα που ανεβηκα επανω οταν κολλαγε to router (γιαυτο υπηρχαν και διακοπες συνεχεια μιας και τον ανοιγο εκλεινα ελεγχοντας αν ηταν η καρτα δικτυου , θερμοκρασια , τροφοδοτικο , κτλπ. ) η θεροκρασια μεσα ηταν
αριστη. Η Ζημια εγινε αμεσο μετα απο αποτομο ανεβωκατεβασμα του ρευματος της δεη και παρολο που εχω ενα σταθεροποιητικο τασης δεν εκανε τιποτα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση και γιαυτο και θα παω στην αγορα UPS να τελειωνω... Γενικα ακομα κα την περιοδο που η δεη εριχνε το ρευμα με προγραμμα στις περιοχες γυρω γυρω , ο κοκκινος μθλος δεν εμεινε απο ρευμα σχεδον καθολου , αλλα ειχε πολλες αποτομες δευτερολεπτιες διακοπες ... αυτες ειναι και οι επικυνδινες και θα κοιταξω να μην τις επιτρεψω να γινοντε στο Καινουργιο μηχανημα ... Aυτα και ... Eιδομεν ..

----------


## senius

> Πολυ γλωσσοφαγια ρε παιδια ... τι να πω .....


Γιάννη, βάλε και αυτο το αξεσουάρ μέσα στο κουτί.
Θα σου μαζεύει και την υγρασία τον χειμώνα.!!
 ::

----------


## ice

The Dark force has you !!!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιάννη το UPS σώζει! βάλε να ησυχάσεις! γιατί μετά θα θρηνείς τροφοδοτικά και σκληρούς! εγώ με τους σκληρούς και την ΔΕΗ έχω ιστορία! τώρα έχω UPS στον router και στον desktop και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Κοίταξες αυτά που σου είπα? αν ο router δουλεύει αλλά δεν κάνεις ping την ip του και φυσικά δεν μπορείς να μπεις από winbox ούτε και με mac, ελέγχεις αν τα links είναι σηκωμένα από γειτονικούς σου κόμβους (που έχουν link μαζί σου). Αυτοί μπορούν να μπούνε μέσω του link σας και όχι μέσω της ip της κάρτας δικτύου. Ειδικά με mac telnet. Εμένα σβήστηκε καταλάθος η ip της κάρτας δικτύου! μπήκα σε όλα τα άλλα routers που έχουμε link μαζί και ήτανε συνδεδεμένα, και τελικά μου το έφτιαξε άλλος μέσω mac telnet! Μπορεί απλά να έγινε κάτι με την κάρτα σου, γιαυτό έλεγξε το μην ψάχνεσαι τσάμπα! Μου έχει τύχει να μην πατάει καλά η κάρτα! ή το βύσμα του UTP!

----------


## speedemon

Δεν φαινομουν ενεργος απο τον geomanous αρα τετοιο σεναριο δεν επαιζε ... Oπως και να εχει ομως αν θελω να λεγομαι κομβος πρεπει να εχω ενα ρουτερ ανταξιο του awmn και τον συναδελφων κομβων ..αρα προχωραω σε μαζικη ολοκληρωμενα ...καλη δουλεια .  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Παλικαρι εαν θες λιγο help, πες μου να περασω, κριμα ειναι ο κομβος να ειναι κατω και να μην μπορω να σε σκισω.

----------


## JB172

> Παλικαρι εαν θες λιγο help, πες μου να περασω, κριμα ειναι ο κομβος να ειναι κατω και να μην μπορω να σε σκισω.


Με τον καλό τον λόγο και εσύ!  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από speedemon
> 
> Πολυ γλωσσοφαγια ρε παιδια ... τι να πω .....
> 
> 
> Γιάννη, βάλε και αυτο το αξεσουάρ μέσα στο κουτί.
> Θα σου μαζεύει και την υγρασία τον χειμώνα.!!


ολα περιμενα να τα δω αλλα σκορδο by senius με τιποτα . παιζει ρε κωστα να βγαλεις και σε παραγωγη και τιποτα κρεμυδια για σουπα ?

----------


## speedemon

αυριο πρωϊ περνω τα συμπραγκαλα για το νεο ρουτερ .. και ενα μεγαλο σκορδο , ριγανη και λιγο pumaro .. μετα θα κοψω και λιγο ανιθο για νοστιμια  ::  εχεχεχε...
οποιος θελει να ερθει για παρεα ευπροσδεκτος  ::

----------


## geosid

> αυριο πρωϊ περνω τα συμπραγκαλα για το νεο ρουτερ .. και ενα μεγαλο σκορδο , ριγανη και λιγο pumaro .. μετα θα κοψω και λιγο ανιθο για νοστιμια  εχεχεχε...
> οποιος θελει να ερθει για παρεα ευπροσδεκτος


φωναξε και το senius να σου παριστανει το μαμαλακη ....

----------


## Nikiforos

τι θα αλλάξεις τώρα στο router? αφού όλα καινούρια δεν είναι?

----------


## Nikiforos

Αύριο μετά την δουλειά θα παω στον Μεγαθίριο να φτιάξουμε το θυρίο με νέα υλικά και UPS αυτή την φορά, μπας και παίξουμε κανά Jedi! ελπίζω να μην είναι ο σκληρός, δεν σκεφτήκαμε να το ελέγξουμε πρώτα, γιατί αν είναι την βάψαμε! δεν υπάρχει κανένα backup και όλα θα πρέπει να ξαναγίνουν εξαρχής! ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι αυτό!

----------


## speedemon

λιγα πραγματα .. Μητρικη, τροφοδοτικο ,CPU , RAM , UPS ...  ::  Πηρα την Pentium 4 διπλοπυρινο ( 2 Χ 2 Ghrz ) 
512 Ram μνημη 667 Κingston ,
Kαι μια μητρικη της Asus που τα Σπαει κατα την κριση μου μιας και εχει 6 PCI SLOTS και οnboard Giga lan card .. επισης καλυπτονται CPU και Μητρικη με 3 ετη εγγυηση ...
Τροφοδωτικο στα 450 WATT max και 
UPS 625 VA για να μην ξανα συμβει παλι ιστορια οπως με το παλιο ρουτερ ... 
Aυριο που θα ερθει και απο σπιτι ο νικηφορος θα βαλουμε να τεσταρουμε και τον σκληρο αλλα και να διμιουργησουμε ενα Image του σε εναν δευτερο για καλο και για κακο..
επιπλεον στο Chipset της μητρικης που ειχε μια καλη ψυκτρα απο μονο του του μονταρα και fan ακι για να ειναι ακομα πιο σιγουρη η λειτουργια και ψυξη του... 
To παλιο παλι ρουτερ .... θα ελεγθει κατα που και σε τι βαθμο εχει παθει ζημια και θα το παω για εγγυηση αν εχει να κανει απο μητρικη , Cpu ή και Ram . αν παλι ειναι τροφοδοτικο ακομα καλυτερα .. αν ειναι σκληρος ομως θα εχουμε λιγο καθυστερηση παραπανω ... γιαυτο υπομονη...

----------


## spyros_28

Παλικαρι, θα επρεπε να παρεις supertalent 800Mhz και να του πεταξεις 2G μνημη επανω.....

----------


## geosid

> Παλικαρι, θα επρεπε να παρεις supertalent 800Mhz και να του πεταξεις 2G μνημη επανω.....


H καμια corsair xms

----------


## speedemon

Το αιτιο ολου αυτο του πακετου λεγετε Καρτα δικτυου ... και ποιο ειναι το ποιο κουλο. ... περνω τα νε εξαρτηματα ολα και κοιταω στην νεα μητρικη την Giga Lan ..αλλα τπτ ... , βαζω και μια νεα καρτα δικτυου 100αρα και παλι τιποτα ... την ιδια ειχα βαλει και πανω στο ρουτερ το παλιο και δεν την εβλεπε.. με απλα ελληνικα αρχισαμε να τα ριχνουμε στον σκληρο δισκο και ε ρε γλεντια αλλα τελικα αφου ξεθαψα απο αλλο pc μια αλλη 100αρα επιτελους μπηκα μεσω mac address sto winbox και εφτιαξα και την δικτυακι ip στο ρουτερ .. με απλα ελληνικα εχω 2 ρουτερ τωρα . θα κανουμε με τον Fengi αυριο αν μπορεσει φυσικα γιατι τον εχω πεθανει τον χρηστιανο και εχει καθε λογο να μουρμουραει  ::  την επαναλειτουργειση του κομβου με το Nεο Kτηνος και αφου ολα κυλανε ομαλα θα τσεκαρω και το αλλο ως προς την σωστη λειτουργεια του .. θα Φτιαξω και εναν 2o microtic READY σκληρο , θα κανω και ενα Bkp και Θα εχω ενα 2ο Router Παντα Stand By ... ( Και Κεραυνος με απλα ελληνικα να πεσει στο ρουτερ θα τον δειτε Up στο ΑΨΕ ΣΒΗΣΕ) .. 
Σας εχω ετοιμασει και εναν Game Server που θα τον γουσταρετε πολυ  :: 
Ι

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά φάγαμε μεγάλη νίλα χτες λέμε. Στεναχωρήθηκα που μας πήρε η νύχτα και δεν προλάβαμε να τον βάλουμε ξανά στην ταράτσα, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν φταίει ο σκληρός δίσκος. Γιάννη εκτός από backup καλά θα κάνεις να πάρεις ένα μπλοκάκι και να σημειώσεις όλες τις ρυθμίσεις σου. Και όποιος σου έχει φτιάξει το τελικό bgpd.conf να στο δώσει να το έχεις, γιατί αν σου χρειαστεί που να το ψάχνεις ή να το φτιάχνεις ξανά από την αρχή. Εγώ τα έχω σημειωμένα όλα κάπου και μιά φορά που κάτι έπαθε η CF, με την μία τα ξαναπέρασα. Έλοιπαν αρχεία από την CF (για άγνωστο λόγο) και το backup που είχα από το winbox επαναφέρει μόνο ρυθμίσεις, όχι και τα αρχεία! Ελπίζω σύντομα να σηκωθεί ο Μεγαθύριος να ξαναπαίξουμε, και αυτή την φορά και με UPS για προστασία από τα νούμερα της ΔΕΗ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Και όποιος σου έχει φτιάξει το τελικό bgpd.conf να στο δώσει να το έχεις, γιατί αν σου χρειαστεί που να το ψάχνεις ή να το φτιάχνεις ξανά από την αρχή. Εγώ τα έχω σημειωμένα όλα κάπου και μιά φορά που κάτι έπαθε η CF, με την μία τα ξαναπέρασα. Έλοιπαν αρχεία από την CF (για άγνωστο λόγο) και το backup που είχα από το winbox επαναφέρει μόνο ρυθμίσεις, όχι και τα αρχεία!


Οταν κάνετε νέα links ή σταματάτε ένα ήδη υπάρχον, πως περνάτε τις ρυθμίσεις στην quagga; Ψάχνετε τον καλό κύριο που σας έφτιαξε τα αρχεία; Αν ο καλός κύριος έχει πάει στο φεγγάρι τι θα κάνετε; (πλακίτσα  ::  )

Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι:

α) Στο backup των αρχείων που έχετε, κάνετε τις αλλαγές και ρίχνετε με ftp τα αρχεία στο folder conf του router και κατόπιν κάνετε reboot.
β) Τις κάνετε με telnet.

Αν δεν έχετε τα αρχεία της quagga του router σας και βαριέστε θανάσιμα (sic  ::  ) να χρησιμοποιήσετε το telnet για να γράψετε 2-3-5 γραμμές εντολών, υπάρχει ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος να ξαναδημιουργήσετε τα αρχεία και να τα σώσετε στο pc/usb stick/whatever για να τα έχετε backup. Εχει ξαναγραφτεί στο forum, αλλά ας το ξαναγράψουμε για επανάληψη. Προϋποθέτει να γνωρίζετε όμως τα passwords των αρχείων της quagga σας. (otherwise, που πας ρε Καραμήτρο? just jocking  ::  )

*Δημιουργία αρχείου zebra.conf.*

Από command prompt:
Telnet <ip του router σας> *2601*

πχ.
telnet 10.67.173.1 2601
βάζετε μετά το read password
μετά γράφετε την εντολή:
enable
Βάζετε το enable/write password.
Μετά γράφετε την εντολή:
show startup-config

Τις γραμμές που θα σας επιστρέψει τις κάνετε copy/paste σε ένα notepad και σώζετε το αρχείο με όνομα zebra.conf
Προσοχή να μην έχει κενές γραμμές το αρχείο, διότι μετά δεν θα ξεκινάει η quagga σας.

Κατόπιν πατήστε exit για να βγείτε από το telnet.



*Δημιουργία αρχείου bgpd.conf.*

Από command prompt:
Telnet <ip του router σας> *2605*

πχ.
telnet 10.67.173.1 2605
βάζετε μετά το read password
μετά γράφετε την εντολή:
enable
Βάζετε το enable/write password.
Μετά γράφετε την εντολή:
show startup-config

Τις γραμμές που θα σας επιστρέψει τις κάνετε copy/paste σε ένα notepad και σώζετε το αρχείο με όνομα bgpd.conf
Προσοχή να μην έχει κενές γραμμές το αρχείο, διότι μετά δεν θα ξεκινάει η quagga σας.

Κατόπιν πατήστε exit για να βγείτε από το telnet.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο δημιουργείτε τα αρχεία της quagga σας από το μηδέν.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ δεν το γνωρίζαμε αυτό. Τα passwords αν είναι default είναι username : Αdmin και pass : zebra ? γιατί χτες είχε κάτι προβλήματα και δεν έμπαινε με τα άλλα, τελικά το πρόβλημα έφτιαξε αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχουν τα πάντα σε backup τώρα. Δοκίμασα αυτά που είπες στο δικό μου, στο enable ζητάει και πάλι pass που δεν είναι το αρχικό να μπω (αυτό που ζήτησε δλδ στο telnet), το pass δεν το γνωρίζω για το enable, υπάρχει κάποιο default?

----------


## JB172

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ δεν το γνωρίζαμε αυτό. Τα passwords αν είναι default είναι username : Αdmin και pass : zebra ? γιατί χτες είχε κάτι προβλήματα και δεν έμπαινε με τα άλλα, τελικά το πρόβλημα έφτιαξε αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχουν τα πάντα σε backup τώρα. Δοκίμασα αυτά που είπες στο δικό μου, στο enable ζητάει και πάλι pass που δεν είναι το αρχικό να μπω (αυτό που ζήτησε δλδ στο telnet), το pass δεν το γνωρίζω για το enable, υπάρχει κάποιο default?


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάποιο default ως enable password. (Security reasons)
Ο κάθε ένας βάζει ότι νομίζει, μιας και το enable password σε αφήνει να κάνεις αλλαγές.

Για το read password συνήθως βάζουμε το zebra για να μπορούμε να ελέγχουμε πολλές φορές αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά σε κάποιον router.

Ρώτα τον φίλο που σου έστησε την quagga τι password έχει βάλει για enable.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει τα βρήκα, δουλεύουν άψογα, ευχαριστούμε δεν τα ήξερα καν αυτά!  ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Τελικά η κάρτα δεν ήταν? Αν και δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι ήταν τα ασύρματα κάτω με προβληματική κάρτα δικτύου. Τεσπα. Εγώ πράγματικα στενοχώριεμαι που έδωσες μια περιουσία και τα πήρες όλα από την αρχή για να είναι τελικά πρόβλημα μια κάρτα δικτύου...

----------


## Nikiforos

τι να πω είναι αλόκοτο! με την ενσωματωμένη δεν έπαιζε, με άλλη κάρτα δεν έπαιζε (όχι αυτή που είχε πριν) και μετά έπαιξε με μία άλλη! καμία δεν του άρεσε?

----------


## Themis Ap

Μήπως δεν υποστηρίζονταν από ΜΤ οι καρτούλες;

----------


## speedemon

Τωρα τελειωσε .. και καλο για το δικτυο ειναι ..οχι κακο .. τι και αν ζοριστω λιγο παραπανω να βγαλω αυτα τα επιπλεον εξοδα.. δεν βαριεσαι... Το αποτελεσμα παντως ειναι εντυπωσιακο ... και σας το παραχωρω παρακατω  :: 
Nικιφορε,Fengi1 σας εχω και μια εκπληξη αμεσως μετα  ::   ::

----------


## speedemon

και για νικηφορο και Fengi1 που εχου 3D Γυαλλια και αυτες εδω
Οπως ειδατε στις πιο πανω photo εβαλα προσθετη ανεμιστηρα στo chipset τις MainBoard και πλεον ολοι οι ανεμηστηρες ειναι
καινουργιο ... το πιο υπεροχο ειναι οτι η ανεμιστηρα της μεγαψυκτρας της CPU εχει ουτε 1 , ουτε 2 ..αλλα 6 XΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ  ::

----------


## fengi1

Aυτη komvos3D007.jpg αν την βαψεις ασημι σαν εξατμιση απο BMW δειχνει  ::

----------


## speedemon

Δεν ηταν καλο το 3D εφε ??? Θα ερθεις τουλαχιστον ρε αντωνη αυριο ??? NA τον βαλουμε εκει που ανηκει ???

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιάννη φοβερές είναι!!!!! μπράβο ρε συ, ελπίζω κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει το Σαββατοκύριακο να τον τελειώσετε, εγώ πρέπει να πάω εξοχικό και θα λείπω.

----------


## speedemon

Ο μεγαθηριος ειναι UP δεν ειναι full οperatable μιας και καποια λνκ πρεπει να πανε στις νεες CM9 που αντιστοιχουν αλλα γενικα το Εργαλειο απλα δεν ΜΑΣΑΕΙ  ::

----------


## speedemon

Ολοι Οι Μεγαθηριοι Server oπως Jedi Academy Knight of the Force , Lineage II Kamael , Call Of Duty 4 , Crysis , Counter Strike Source , Counter Strike Source Zombie Mod , Pirates , Vikings & Knights II , Counter Strike 1.6 , Zombie Panic 1.6 ..... Ειναι ολα παλι UP και σε συνεχεις 24ωρη λειτουργια ... Για περισσοτερα στο http://www.megathirios.awmn/servers.html

Eπιπλεον εχω ενεργους Team Speak και Ventrilo για επικοινωνια πραγματικου χρονου εντως των Game και καναλια γενικης κουβεντας για ολους τους φιλους το AWMN ....Για περισσοτερα στο http://www.megathirios.awmn/ypiresies.html 
Λογο συμβατοτητας και με τους κατωχους Linux θα βρειτε κοσμο στον Server του Team Speak ... Ολοι οι Server ειναι Free και δεν θελουν Registration  ::  Enjoy  ::

----------


## speedemon

Ενεργα και ολα τα λινκ ,,Thanx Fengi  ::

----------


## geomanous

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=523683#p523683
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 83#p523683

μη λεω τα ιδια και τα ιδια... δεν εχει νοημα...

----------


## speedemon

Τα παντα θα τα τσεκαρω αυριο κι΄ολας και ενα ενα τα λινκ θα τεσταριστουν ωστε να αποδειδουν τα μεγιστα γιωργο ..εχω λαβει απο χτες σημα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα αλλα σημερα ελειπα ολη μερα και δεν ειμουν σε θεση να κανω διαγνωση και επιδιορθωση.

----------


## geomanous

εχεις ξηλωσει τιποτα καλωδια??

ειναι πανω και τα δυο interfaces αλλα το λινκ κατω....

----------


## speedemon

εφτιαξα για αρχη ολα τα pigtails γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν πατανε καλα και σε λιγο θα τεσταρω και το καλωδια κατα ποσο ακουνε
 ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον υστερα απο μεγαλο διαστημα ηφεσης ... ( ουτε η οικονομια της Αμερικης ενα πραμα ) ξανα αρχησα να ασχολουμε με τον κομβο που με το θεμα βροχης περασε με αριστα και εκανα και κεντραρισμα τα 2 λινκ που ηταν εκτος αρκετο καιρο...
Ολα τα καλωδια με πρεσαριστο ακροφυσιο πλεον ανοικουν στο παρελθον .. ( ολα εχουν ircom + βυδωτα φυς ) και θα ειχα τακτοποιηση και τον ΤOP (Τει πειραια) αν δεν ηταν σημερα κλειστο ( απο εκει ειναι το προβλημα )... Τσαμπα το δρομολογιο που εκανα.
Εχω κεντραρι και τον Νεο Κομβο ( Warrior ) που θα συνεργαστει ο Μεγαθηριος και το μονο που μενει ειναι να γινουν οι απαραιτητες κινησεις απο μερια του...
Αυτα ...
H πρωτες ενδυξεις για το θεμα οπτικης / σημα ειναι παρα πολυ καλες  ::

----------


## speedemon

να και οι φωτογραφιες το ιστου οπως ειναι σημερα... θελουν μαζεμα τα καλωδια... αυτο ομως αφου τακτοποιηθουν ολα τα λινκ πληρως

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη, ωραία πράγματα! άντε και εισ' ανώτερα! κάντες και 3d τις φωτος να γουστάρουμε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Ολα καλα ρε boy???

Με ενημερωσες μεν, αλλα... ειναι πολλες μερες κατω το λινκ. Υπαρχει καποιο θεμα???

----------


## speedemon

Θα κατεβασω κατω τον κομβο για λιγο σημερα να παρω ολες τις cm9 και να κολησω πανω τους αυτοκολλητα με το ονομα του κομβου που ανηκουν... το ιδιο θα γινει και με τα pig tails ..... θα κανω ετσι εναν ελεγχο και το ποσο λειτουργουν πληρως και στο max oι καρτες μιας και την καλυτερη απο θεμα λειτουργειας θα την χρησιμοποιησω και στα αλλα λινκς ως μετρο συγκρισης... .( τελευταια εχω αφησει τον κομβο παρατημενω και σε αυτο ισως φταιει και η καταγγελια που μου ειχαν κανει ...αλλα οι φιλοι τους Awmn και οι αδερφικοι κομβοι που μοιραζομαστε τις ζευξεις δεν πρεπει να πληρωνουν την νυφη .. μπορω να μεινω με 2 λινκ κουτσα αλλα ουτε αυτο ειναι λυση ) Βεβαια λιγη βοηθεια θα την ηθελα αλλα αυτο εξαρτατε απο του καλοθελητες ..... Zηταω την κατανοηση σας παιδια..

----------


## fengi1

Τετοια κανε να εχω εγω 11 αναπαντητες στο κινητο βραδυατικα.  ::  
Ο τελευταιος client που συνδεσα ηταν . Απο εδω και περα δεν ξερω , δεν κατεχω.

----------


## speedemon

Το προβλημα απο οτι φαινετε λεγετε pigtails ... με την ιδια cm9 και διαφορετικα pigtail ..με ιδιο καλωδιο /πιατο / feeder / κομβο .. την μια 78/61 σημα και την αλλη 59/61 ..δηλαδη ..Ελεος ..
Για αρχη ο FOOBAR ειναι UP και σωστα ... o Warrior ειναι connected και θελει μαζεμα για να αρχισει το routing .. Tεσπα .. ολα θα γινουν ... Αργα η γρηγορα.. θα ειμαστε FULLY ΟPERATABLE.

----------


## senius

Απαράδεκτο από όλες τις απόψεις κύριοι.
Κρίμα.

Το θέμα του μεγαθήριου το έχω σηζητήσει με πολλούς, καιρό τώρα.
*Δεν στήνουμε ποτέ κόμβο, και μετά στα π.......ς* 

τΙς Photo που ποστάρει ο κάθε ένας, έχουν κάποιο νόημα.

Η εμπειρία? *η απειρία?*
Την έχει? Και ποιος?

Το να ψάχνουμε τον κάθε ένα, γιατί έγινε αυτό, γιατί έγινε το άλλο και αυτός να μην ενδιαφέρεται και να νομίζει ότι κάνει έργο,.....ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.
Για τα μπάζα.

Τα games και το μυαλό κολλημένο εκει, δεν φέρουν την ευθύνη στην δρομολόγηση στο AWMN.

Το έχω μιλήσει το έργο με πολλούς και το ξέρω.

Φιλικά.
Κώστας.

----------


## geosid

> Απαράδεκτο από όλες τις απόψεις κύριοι.
> Κρίμα.
> 
> Το θέμα του μεγαθήριου το έχω σηζητήσει με πολλούς, καιρό τώρα.
> *Δεν στήνουμε ποτέ κόμβο, και μετά στα π.......ς* 
> 
> τΙς Photo που ποστάρει ο κάθε ένας, έχουν κάποιο νόημα.
> 
> Η εμπειρία? *η απειρία?*
> ...


το τι κανει και πως κανει καποιος στον κομβο ΤΟΥ δεν θα επρεπε να σε ενδιαφερει ,για το αν εχει καποιος λοξα με τα παιχνιδια ουτε αυτο θα επρεπε να σε ενδιαφερει , για το οτι παραδεχεσαι οτι εχεις μιλησει με πολλους για το θεμα του μεγαθυριου παει να πει οτι τον κραζεις πισω απο τη πλατη του .Για το αν ειναι καποιος εμπειρος Η απειρος και εκει δεν σου πεφτει λογος μιας και δεν πρεπει ΟΛΟΙ να εχουν τα στανταρ τα δικα σου ...
Εν κατακλιδι σταματα εαν θες να κανεις τον ειδικο για πραγματα που δεν σε ενδιαφερουν ,εαν χαλιεσαι να ( περνας ) απο τον μεγαθυριο βαλε static route ( εαν ξερεις ) .

----------


## shad0w

> εαν χαλιεσαι να ( περνας ) απο τον μεγαθυριο βαλε *static route* ( εαν ξερεις ) .


Και οι υπόλοιποι να πάνε να #@#@#@$.

----------


## klarabel

Που θα πάει .... Εσάς τους δύο θα σας "παντρέψω" στο τέλος και μάρτυς μου ο Θεός εάν δεν έρθει σύσσωμο όλο το AWMN στην τελετή !! ( Παρακαλώ αν και άσχετο με το θέμα μην πέσει άλλο "κράξιμο" εδώ )  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Που θα πάει .... Εσάς τους δύο θα σας "παντρέψω" στο τέλος και μάρτυς μου ο Θεός εάν δεν έρθει σύσσωμο όλο το AWMN στην τελετή !! ( Παρακαλώ αν και άσχετο με το θέμα μην πέσει άλλο "κράξιμο" εδώ )


Με το ζόρι παντρειά γίνεται;  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> εαν χαλιεσαι να ( περνας ) απο τον μεγαθυριο βαλε *static route* ( εαν ξερεις ) .
> 
> 
> Και οι υπόλοιποι να πάνε να #@#@#@$.


ετσι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Που θα πάει .... Εσάς τους δύο θα σας "παντρέψω" στο τέλος και μάρτυς μου ο Θεός εάν δεν έρθει σύσσωμο όλο το AWMN στην τελετή !! ( Παρακαλώ αν και άσχετο με το θέμα μην πέσει άλλο "κράξιμο" εδώ )


Eσύ κουμπάρος και εγώ παπάς ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Που θα πάει .... Εσάς τους δύο θα σας "παντρέψω" στο τέλος και μάρτυς μου ο Θεός εάν δεν έρθει σύσσωμο όλο το AWMN στην τελετή !! ( Παρακαλώ αν και άσχετο με το θέμα μην πέσει άλλο "κράξιμο" εδώ ) 
> 
> 
> Eσύ κουμπάρος και εγώ παπάς ?


Και ο γάμος στην Τήλο, LOL !

Α ρε megathirie, εσύ κοιμάσαι και η τύχη σου δουλεύει..  :: 

Και μερικά καίρια ερωτήματα:

1) Τα games τί κακό έχουν;
2) Ποιός φέρει την ευθύνη στην δρομολόγηση στο AWMN;
3) ...

----------


## speedemon

Χωστε ρε κιαλλο ..  ::  Εδω καψαν ολοκληρη Αθηνα ... στο Awmn θα κολησουμε ?? Παιδια δεν εχουν ολοι παντως ελευθερο χρονο και μια ωραια ζωη χωρις σκοτουρες.. μακαρι να ειχα μια τσουγκρανα για να ξυνω οτι με τρωει .. αλλα δεν εχω τετοια πολυτελεια. Ο καθενας κανει οτι μπορει και οπως μπορει , με οσα διαθετει και του περισσευουν. Εδω αλλοι ειναι τερματικοι και δεν τρωνε τοσο κραξιμο .. Το να κρινεις τον αλλον ειναι ευκολο ... το να τον βοηθισεις δυσκολο , το να κοιτας εσυ να γινεσαι καλυτερος ακατορθωτο .. ..Ετσι το AWMN παντως δεν παει μπροστα... αυτα τα λιγα απο μενα.. μιας και οτι γυρισα απο την δουλεια τελειωμενος .. Kαλη σας μερα Κυριοι..  ::

----------


## fengi1

Bw test απο το *rb 433ah* του warrior ( δοκιμη σε turbo mode )  ::

----------


## geomanous

Καλη χρονια,

ψιλοσυμμαζεψα το configuration για το λινκ μας. Εφτιαξα συχνοτητα, ip, κτλ... και τωρα ειναι συνδεδεμενο το link. Traffic ομως δεν περναει καθως το σημα ειναι κακο: -85/-86. Χρειαζεται μαλλον καποια διορθωση στη στοχευση απο μεριας σου και ειναι οκ. 
Μολις το ετοιμασεις αυτο γιαννη ενημερωσε με να σηκωσω την κινηση

P.S. Δεν ηθελα να σε ενοχλησω και αλλο στη δουλεια σου σημερα... :$

----------


## klarabel

Μαλλον ούτε στόχευση είναι. Θέλει ενα γενικό συμμάζεμα ο κόμβος γιατί από τα 7 λίνκ παίζει μόνο με τον Warrior τώρα (#15465), παρόλο που άλλα 1-2 λίνκ παίζουν καλά αλλά δεν ρουτάρουν.

----------


## geomanous

> Μαλλον ούτε στόχευση είναι. Θέλει ενα γενικό συμμάζεμα ο κόμβος γιατί από τα 7 λίνκ παίζει μόνο με τον Warrior τώρα (#15465), παρόλο που άλλα 1-2 λίνκ παίζουν καλά αλλά δεν ρουτάρουν.


Καποιος εχει κανει το configuration σαλατα... Εμ και εσυ ρε γιαννη δεν το αφηνεις σε ησυχια.. Αλλαζεις Pigatails συνεχεια που να μη γινει μπαχαλο εκει μεσα.

α) το link με τον topgun σηκωθηκε. Ηταν δηλωμενη η ιδια ip και στις δυο ακρες των κομβων.
β) το link με geomanous (εμενα) ειναι κατω γιατι δεν εχει καλο σημα... Ειναι σε λαθος καρτα? Εχει χασει στοχευση? Δεν ξερω...
γ)το link με haistas ειναι και αυτο κατω αν και παιζουν pings. μηπως εχει κομμενο το bgp το ακρο του haistas.. για τον ιδιο λογο που το εχω κομμενο και εγω???

Παντως δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη. 1,5 μηνα ειναι κατω το link το δικο μου... Ειτε να συμμαζευτει η κατασταση καπως...ή... τι να πω? Κριμα να καθεται και ο εξοπλισμος και να αισθανεται και ασχημα ο γιαννης.

Φιλικα... παντα

----------


## geomanous

Ενταξει ισως υπερεβαλα λιγο για το μπαχαλο....  ::  

Το Link με foobar σηκωθηκε απο μονο του... μαλλον ηταν κατω ο κομβος του foobar.

Παντως κατι περιεργο γινεται με το bgp connectivity στο link με haista...



```
router.megathirios.awmn# sh ip bgp neighbors 10.16.210.254
BGP neighbor is 10.16.210.254, remote AS 0, local AS 0, internal link
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  BGP state = OpenSent
  Last read never   , hold time is 0, keepalive interval is 0 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 0 seconds

  Connections established 0; dropped 0
  Last reset never
Read thread: on  Write thread: off

BGP neighbor is 10.16.210.254, remote AS 8360, local AS 13133, external link
 Description: haistas link 
 Member of peer-group awmn for session parameters
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  BGP state = Active
  Last read 00:00:21, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 2 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

 For address family: IPv4 Unicast
  awmn peer-group member
  Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
  Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
  Inbound path policy configured
  Outbound path policy configured
  Incoming update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
  Outgoing update AS path filter list is *maxaslength
  0 accepted prefixes

  Connections established 0; dropped 0
  Last reset never
Next connect timer due in 112 seconds
Read thread: off  Write thread: off
```



```
router.haistas.awmn> sh ip bgp neighbors 10.16.210.253
BGP neighbor is 10.16.210.253, remote AS 13133, local AS 8360, external link
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  BGP state = Idle
  Last read 21:07:03, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 279 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 948 messages, 1 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

 For address family: IPv4 Unicast
  Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
  Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
  Inbound path policy configured
  Outbound path policy configured
  Incoming update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
  Outgoing update AS path filter list is *maxaslength
  0 accepted prefixes

  Connections established 0; dropped 0
  Last reset never
Next start timer due in 91 seconds
Read thread: off  Write thread: off
```

----------


## geomanous

Μαλλον θελει ενα reboot για να στρωσει αυτο....

μετα απο αυτο:



> router.megathirios.awmn(config-router)# no neighbor 10.16.210.254


εξακολουθει να υπαρχει αυτο:


```
router.megathirios.awmn#sh ip bgp neighbors 10.16.210.254
BGP neighbor is 10.16.210.254, remote AS 0, local AS 0, internal link
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 0.0.0.0
  BGP state = OpenSent
  Last read never   , hold time is 0, keepalive interval is 0 seconds
  Received 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 0 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 0, sent 0
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 0 seconds

  Connections established 0; dropped 0
  Last reset never
Read thread: on  Write thread: off
```

αυτο μαλλον εχει μεινει κολλημενο και μπερδευεται με τα δυο session ανοιχτα... μαλλον....

γιαννη? fengi1?.. δεν ξερω... τραβηξτε κανα reboot...

----------


## fengi1

Ο Γιαννης ειναι δουλεια.
Για το σαλατα δεν υπερεβαλες  ::  
Εγω ειπα να ξαναβαλει παλι την μητρικη που ειχε στην αρχη πανω. Απο οταν την αλλαξε τιποτα δεν παει σωστα.
Του εκανα ενα rebbot.

----------


## geosid

ο φουμπαρ ειχε ενημερωση οτι θα ειναι κατω ο κομβος του για συντηρηση , οποτε δικαιολογημενα ηταν κατω το λινκ .
απλα ενημερωνω.

----------


## geomanous

> Ο Γιαννης ειναι δουλεια.
> Για το σαλατα δεν υπερεβαλες  
> Εγω ειπα να ξαναβαλει παλι την μητρικη που ειχε στην αρχη πανω. Απο οταν την αλλαξε τιποτα δεν παει σωστα.
> Του εκανα ενα rebbot.



4 links up  :: 



```
router.megathirios.awmn> sh ip bgp summ
BGP router identifier 10.67.173.1, local AS number 13133
2294 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.16.210.254   4  8360    2876    5137        0    0    0 01:52:54      548
10.30.58.245    4  7736    8142    5965        0    0    0 00:52:20      992
10.34.71.69     4 12088       0       0        0    0    0 never    Active     
10.34.168.217   4  3749    3152    6517        0    0    0 01:52:57      573
10.67.173.193   4  3210       0       0        0    0    0 never    Active     
10.67.173.250   4 15465    2911    5872        0    0    0 01:53:11      677
10.67.173.254   4   543       0      63        0    0    0 never    Active
```

----------


## geomanous

Ναι αλλα μετα το reboot δεν παιζει o snmp server.

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά! Μέσα στο weekend ή το αργότερο των Φώτων που δεν δουλεύω θα πάω και εγώ στον Γιάννη να δούμε τι γίνεται! κρίμα τόσο καλός και μεγάλος κόμβος να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα. Το θέμα του χρόνου είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όλους μας! έχουμε πολλές δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό που μας αρέσει δλδ το AWMN. Ελπίζω να λυθούν τα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα σύντομα και να ξαναζωντανέψουν όλα τα links και πάλι!

----------


## geosid

> Καλημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά! Μέσα στο weekend ή το αργότερο των Φώτων που δεν δουλεύω θα πάω και εγώ στον Γιάννη να δούμε τι γίνεται! κρίμα τόσο καλός και μεγάλος κόμβος να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα. Το θέμα του χρόνου είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όλους μας! έχουμε πολλές δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό που μας αρέσει δλδ το AWMN. Ελπίζω να λυθούν τα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα σύντομα και να ξαναζωντανέψουν όλα τα links και πάλι!


na των βοηθησεις μονο εαν σου υποσχεθει οτι δεν θα τα ξανα σκαλισει χωρις λογο. ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ.-

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> Καλημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά! Μέσα στο weekend ή το αργότερο των Φώτων που δεν δουλεύω θα πάω και εγώ στον Γιάννη να δούμε τι γίνεται! κρίμα τόσο καλός και μεγάλος κόμβος να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα. Το θέμα του χρόνου είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όλους μας! έχουμε πολλές δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό που μας αρέσει δλδ το AWMN. Ελπίζω να λυθούν τα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα σύντομα και να ξαναζωντανέψουν όλα τα links και πάλι!
> 
> 
> na των βοηθησεις μονο εαν σου υποσχεθει οτι δεν θα τα ξανα σκαλισει χωρις λογο. *ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ.-*


Ποσο δικιο εχεις…. Παντως ο κομβος σημερα είναι κατω!

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> ...


ton ματιαζαμε αχαχαχχαχαχχα Η δεν αντεξε την γρηγορη επαναφορα 4 λινκ¨  ::   ::  του ηρθαν αποτομα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπορεί να κάνει εργασίες ο Γιάννης! πάντως συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι παίζει καλά και σωστά δεν το πειράζουμε για να το έχουμε. Κλασικός κανόνας που ισχύει σχεδόν ή πάντα παντού!

----------


## fengi1

Αλλαξε ρουτερ. Αβαλε παλι αυτον που βγαλατε ΝΙκηφορε .

----------


## geomanous

> Αλλαξε ρουτερ. Αβαλε παλι αυτον που βγαλατε ΝΙκηφορε .


ανεβηκε ο καινουριος (ο παλιος δηλαδη) router στην ταρατσα και φαινεται να παιζει κανονικοτατα απο αποψη interfaces. Ολα σηκωμενα, ολα με λογικες τιμες ισχυος (το δικο μου λινκ τουλαχιστον επεστρεψε στην αρχικη τιμη), αλλα....
δε σηκωνεται η quagga... με κατα συνεπεια να μην παιζει πρακτικα τιποτα.

Φορτωσα παλι το configuration που βρισκεται στο root folder του miktotik, αλλα και παλι διαρκως μετα τα reboot δε σηκωνεται με τιποτα ουτε το bgpd, αλλα ουτε και η zebra.... το εχει ξαναδει αυτο κανεις? μπορει καποιος απο εμας που εχει direct connection να το κοιταξει? (θα χρειαστει back static route στο μηχανακι του μεγαθηριου, αλλα εστω και ετσι γινεται).

Οποιος εχει καμμια ιδεα και μπορει να βοηθησει ας παρει ενα τηλεφωνο τον γιαννη.

Εγω του ειπα στη θεση του θα εβαζα αλλον δισκο με "φρεσκο" mikrotik, αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση καλυτερα να ακουσει και καμμια αλλη γνωμη!

----------


## JB172

Για δώσε τα αρχεία bgpd.conf και zebra.conf να τους ρίξουμε μία ματιά.
Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν τα folder "conf" και "startup" στο root folder του mikrotik,
καθώς και στο folder "startup" να υπάρχουν τα αρχεία bgpd και zebra με 0 (μηδέν) μέγεθος και χωρίς extension.

----------


## fengi1

Προσπαθω να μιλησω με το Γιαννη να δουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## geomanous

> Για δώσε τα αρχεία bgpd.conf και zebra.conf να τους ρίξουμε μία ματιά.
> Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν τα folder "conf" και "startup" στο root folder του mikrotik,
> καθώς και στο folder "startup" να υπάρχουν τα αρχεία bgpd και zebra με 0 (μηδέν) μέγεθος και χωρίς extension.


a) _Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν τα folder "conf" και "startup" στο root folder του mikrotik_ 
υπαρχουν

b) _καθώς και στο folder "startup" να υπάρχουν τα αρχεία bgpd και zebra με 0 (μηδέν) μέγεθος και χωρίς extension_ 
Επισης υπαρχουν

c) 
bgpd.conf


```
hostname router.megathirios.awmn
password XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
enable password XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
!
router bgp 13133
bgp router-id 10.67.173.1
network 10.67.173.0/24
!
!
!Peer-groups
!
! AWMN
neighbor awmn peer-group
neighbor awmn capability dynamic
neighbor awmn capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor awmn prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor awmn filter-list maxaslength out
neighbor awmn timers 10 30
neighbor awmn soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!
!Peers   -----  ++++ ----
!
!##link 13133 - 7736 foobar
neighbor 10.30.58.245 remote-as 7736
neighbor 10.30.58.245 description foobar Link
neighbor 10.30.58.245 peer-group awmn
!
!##link 13133 - 8360 haistas
neighbor 10.16.210.254 remote-as 8360
neighbor 10.16.210.254 description haistas link
neighbor 10.16.210.254 peer-group awmn
!
!##link 13133 - 12088 fengi1
neighbor 10.34.71.69 remote-as 12088
neighbor 10.34.71.69 description fengi1 link
neighbor 10.34.71.69 peer-group awmn
!
!##link 13133 - 3749 top_gun
neighbor 10.34.168.217 remote-as 3749
neighbor 10.34.168.217 description top_gun Link
neighbor 10.34.168.217 peer-group awmn
!
!##link 13133 - 543 geomanous
neighbor 10.67.173.254 remote-as 543
neighbor 10.67.173.254 description geomanous Link
neighbor 10.67.173.254 peer-group awmn
!
line vty
```

zebra.conf


```
hostname router.megathirios.awmn
password XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
enable password XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
line vty
```

Εκανα και δοκιμη με ενα bgpd.conf χωρις neighbors αλλα και παλι τα ιδια...

----------


## JB172

Τα αρχεία φαίνονται μία χαρά.
Δοκιμάστε να απεγκαταστήσετε το πακέτο της quagga (σαν routing θα το δείτε)
και ξαναεγκαταστήστε την quagga από την αρχή.
Το πακέτο της quagga 0.98.6-5 σε .npk είναι του antony++ στο link της υπογραφής μου.

----------


## geomanous

> Δοκιμάστε να απεγκαταστήσετε το πακέτο της quagga (σαν routing θα το δείτε)
> και ξαναεγκαταστήστε την quagga από την αρχή.
> Το πακέτο της quagga 0.98.6-5 σε .npk είναι του antony++ στο link της υπογραφής μου.


Αυτο το routing πακετο θα πρεπει να το δω στο package list του mikrotik??? Γιατι εκει δεν βλεπω τιποτα σχετικο! Η μηπως για να το κανω uninstall θα πρεπει να μεταφερω το επιμαχο πακετο στο uninstall folder που βρισκεται στο root του mikrotik??

αν ειναι να το βαλω μπροστα το "project" σημερα το βραδυ να τελειωνουμε...

----------


## nstergi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> Καλημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά! Μέσα στο weekend ή το αργότερο των Φώτων που δεν δουλεύω θα πάω και εγώ στον Γιάννη να δούμε τι γίνεται! κρίμα τόσο καλός και μεγάλος κόμβος να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα. Το θέμα του χρόνου είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όλους μας! έχουμε πολλές δουλειές και υποχρεώσεις και δεν έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο να ασχοληθούμε με αυτό που μας αρέσει δλδ το AWMN. Ελπίζω να λυθούν τα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματα σύντομα και να ξαναζωντανέψουν όλα τα links και πάλι!
> 
> 
> na των βοηθησεις μονο εαν σου υποσχεθει οτι δεν θα τα ξανα σκαλισει χωρις λογο. ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ.-



ναι ρε 

φτιαξτε τον μεγαθηριο και μετα.....* βαλσαμωστε τον*!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Απορώ με το άνωθεν, από την αρχή του κόμβου.

Σε 10άδες κόμβους που έτυχε να έχω επισκεφθεί και συντηρήσει, δουλεύουν στο *auto* και δεν έχουμε ακουμπήσει τίποτα, γιατί δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ.  ::  

Βάλε κανένα σκόρδο senio, βρε Γιάννη.  ::

----------


## geomanous

λοιπον παιδια ξεκιναω τις μαιμουδιες πριν παμε για reinstall των παντων.

Κανω read only ολα τα αλλα accounts εκτος απο μενα και του γιαννη και ... παμε... το πολυ πολυ να το αποτελειωσω.. ετσι και αλλιως δεν παιζει :Ρ

----------


## geomanous

2 ωρες περιπου μετα:

α) τρελλο μπαχαλο ο κομβος. Ουτε η σελετε τετοια κατασταση (to senius -> ουτε ο σελετε εχει παιξει ανθρωπινα εδω και μηνες. Εννοειται οτι δεν φερεις καποια ευθυνη γιαυτο. Απλα αναφερω αλλον ενα multi-problematic κομβο).

Οι ips αντιστοιχουσαν σε διαφορετικα Interfaces. πολλαπλες ips σε διαφορα interfaces... κοκ. Δεν μπηκα στη διαδικασια να διορθωσω το λαθος pool για το ap, τις (!!!) λαθος ips πανω στο ap γιατι δεν ξερω το ip plan του κομβου.

β) το πιο ενδιαφερον: βλεπε image1.
[attachment=1:1trwgtfp]foobar-scan.jpg[/attachment:1trwgtfp]
Μηπως μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανεις πως γινεται σε scan να βλεπω δυο interfaces με δαιφορετικη mac να σερβιρουν το *ιδιο SSID σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα*. Ειμαι πραγματικα πολυ περιεργος να δω το configuration απο μεριας foobar. Εκανα μια δοκιμη να μπω μα awmn/awmn αλλα απετυχα (αυτο για να μην απορουν οι admin του κομβου για το αποτυχημενο login)

Πιθανον για αυτο τον λογο με τη διασυνδεση αυτη σηκωμενη ο κομβος καταρρεει. Απιστευτο packet loss. Ενδεικτικα το image2 που ειναι ενα ping στο αλλο ακρο του wan.
[attachment=0:1trwgtfp]foobar-megathirios.jpg[/attachment:1trwgtfp]
Δειχνει τι συμβαινει σε ενα Link με -59 (η κατι τετοιο σημα) και με απενεργοποιημενο το bgp πανω απο αυτο που σημαινει οτι εκεινην την ωρα μονο το ping παιρνουσε απο πανω.
Φυσικα εχω κατεβασει το bgp πανω απο αυτην τη διαδρομη και θα το επαναφερω μολις διορθωθει το link. Παρακαλω ολους τους εχοντες full account να μην "σκαλισουν" το bgp χωρις να φτιαχτει το link αυτο!!!

γ) βλεπεις γιαννη τι γινεται οταν σε εναν κομβο ειναι 10+ full access acounts? Ο χαμος ο ιδιος χωρις κανεις να ξερει τιποτα... (εγω παντως τα επανεφερα ολα. Αν ηταν δικος μου ο κομβος θα ειχα διαφορετικη πολιτικη προσβασης)

δ) τελικα εβαλα το full linux routing πακετο το οποιο ομολογουμενως ειναι εξοχο... και μπορεσε να σηκωθει η zebra και η quagga. Οσες προσπαθειες εκανα να ξηλωσω το quagga πακετο η να το ξανα-εγκαταστησω απεβησαν ακαρπες. Ευτυχως τελευταια στιγμη βρεθηκε η λυση!!


Προς απαντες: Συγχωρεστε την οποια ενταση μου, αλλα παιδευομαι 2+ νυχτερινες ωρες για πραγματα που αν δεν τα "γαργαλουσαμε" για να παιζουν λιγο πιο τουμπανο τα links ΔΕΝ θα υπηρχαν καν. Αφηστε το τον ρημαδο-κομβο να παιζει χωρις nstreme, χωρις turbo-a etc etc... Τι καταλαβαμε με τα γκιλι γκιλι τοσο καιρο??? Πολυμηνα Downtime και τον γιαννη ετοιμο να ανεβει με βαριοπουλα στην ταρατσα... και με το δικιο του...

----------


## fengi1

> 2 ωρες περιπου μετα:
> Οι ips αντιστοιχουσαν σε διαφορετικα Interfaces. πολλαπλες ips σε διαφορα interfaces... κοκ. Δεν μπηκα στη διαδικασια να διορθωσω το λαθος pool για το ap, τις (!!!) λαθος ips πανω στο ap γιατι δεν ξερω το ip plan του κομβου.


Αυτο εγινε οταν βγηκε η μητρικη και δε σημειωθηκε πια Mac αντιστοιχει σε ποιο . Λογικο ειναι να γινει μπαχαλο ετσι.



> β) το πιο ενδιαφερον: βλεπε image1.
> Μηπως μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανεις πως γινεται σε scan να βλεπω δυο interfaces με δαιφορετικη mac να σερβιρουν το *ιδιο SSID σε διαφορετικη συχνοτητα*. Ειμαι πραγματικα πολυ περιεργος να δω το configuration απο μεριας foobar.
> Πιθανον για αυτο τον λογο με τη διασυνδεση αυτη σηκωμενη ο κομβος καταρρεει. Απιστευτο packet loss. Ενδεικτικα το image2 που ειναι ενα ping στο αλλο ακρο του wan.


Να στο εξηγησω αυτο .
Eβλεπες χτες το απογευμα το λινκ foobar - mivec που ειχε κανει connect στο Ιf του foobar που κοιταζε Megathrio. ( 13133 o ενας 13993 ο αλλος . Μπερδεψα τα 3, και πηρα απο τα 3 το μακρυτερο και εψαχνα μια ωρα γιατι δεν ανοιγει το Bgp στον mivec )  ::  
Ηταν ετσι για καμμια ωρα χτες το απογευμα ομως και χωρις ανοικτο routing. Το βραδυ ηταν οκ.




> δ) τελικα εβαλα το full linux routing πακετο το οποιο ομολογουμενως ειναι εξοχο... και μπορεσε να σηκωθει η zebra και η quagga. Οσες προσπαθειες εκανα να ξηλωσω το quagga πακετο η να το ξανα-εγκαταστησω απεβησαν ακαρπες. Ευτυχως τελευταια στιγμη βρεθηκε η λυση!!


Πριν κανα 2 μηνο στο δικο μου κομβο ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα. 3 εγκαταστασεις απο την αρχη βημα-βημα και δεν σηκωνοταν με τιποτα quagga.
Τελικα στην 4η εβαλα bgp και παιζω ετσι απο τοτε. 

Γενικα. Οτι παιζει καλα δε το πειραζουμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων να πω πως λόγω προβλημάτων που είχα στο αμάξι κατά κύριο λόγο (θερμοστάτης) δεν μπόρεσα να πάω να βοηθήσω τον φίλο μου τον Γιάννη και για την Τρίτη που δεν δουλεύω εγώ, δουλεύει αυτός. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω και εγώ. Κρίμα να έχει δώσει τόσα λεφτά και να μην παίζει σωστά ο κόμβος. Και εκεί το πάνω κάτω δεν είναι εύκολο γιατί να ανεβαίνεις σε σκάλα με το κουτί που είναι και βαρύ στο χέρι είναι δύσκολο και μετά δεν μπορείς και να το στηρίξεις. Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν ξέρω και τόσο καλά να φτιάχνω τα conf files. Έμαθα και εγώ κάποια πράγματα κυρίως από τον Myth, αλλά αν δεν βλέπω άλλα σωστά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν έχουν λάθη. Αυτό με τον foobar που λες geomanous μήπως έχει 2 IF προς τον Γιάννη και ειχε το 1 πρώτα μετά γύρισε το άλλο και ξέχασε να κλείσει το 1ο? γιατί αν πάνε και τα 2 να κάνουν connect δεν θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα? έχω πει και στον Γιάννη να μην έχουν 10 άτομα πρόσβαση στο router του, γιατί ο καθένας κάτι σκαλίζει! εγώ έχω πρόσβαση γιατί προσπαθούσαμε για VPN κτλ, εγώ προσωπικά στα links δεν έχω ακουμπήσει τίποτα, μόνο κοίταγα.

----------


## fengi1

Νικηφορος αυτο με το foobar εγραψα παραπανω τι ηταν. Δικο μου λαθος απο scan απο το κομβο mivec ηταν χτες το απογευμα που σηκωθηκε ο foobar και εκανα κονεκτ το λινκ mivec - foobar στο λινκ του foobar - Μegathirios.
Tελικα η μητρικη η δευτερη εκανε τα προβληματα ;

----------


## nstergi

κανω οτι μπορω για να δω αν υπαρχει προβλημα απο την μερια μου.

μολις πριν απο λιγο αλλαξα μια cm9 χωρις βελτιωση.
μετα τις 1500 θα αλλαξω και καλωδιο προς την κεραια για να δω μηπως εχει παρει νερα

@ geomanous βαλε σε παρακαλω datarates se default.

----------


## fengi1

> κανω οτι μπορω για να δω αν υπαρχει προβλημα απο την μερια μου.
> 
> μολις πριν απο λιγο αλλαξα μια cm9 χωρις βελτιωση.
> μετα τις 1500 θα αλλαξω και καλωδιο προς την κεραια για να δω μηπως εχει παρει νερα
> 
> @ geomanous βαλε σε παρακαλω datarates se default.


Ok τα αλλαξα εγω σε Default. Otan einai to link sto 100 % τα φτιαχνεται αυτα.
Θα δοκιμασω σε λιγο να σηκωσω και το λινκ fengi1 -Megathirios.

----------


## Nikiforos

sorry δεν το πρόσεξα fengi1. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω κάτι δεν μπόρεσα να παω και μίλησα το πρωί με τον Γιάννη. Μου φαίνεται παράξενο πάντως να φταίει η μητρική για τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## geomanous

Καλημερα,

παντως οταν τελειωσετε τις εργασιες με το magethirios-foobar ενημερωστε για να ανεβασω το bgp (το εχω κομμενο απο την quagga).

----------


## fengi1

Εδω τωρα υπαρχει ενα τριγωνακι με αποτελεσμα να μην κανει κινηση το λινκ warrior - Megathirios.

Megathrios - Warrior - eviawind - geomanous - megathrios.

Οποτε πρεπει να δουμε ποιο απο τα τρια λινκ συμφερει να βγει αλλου.
Πιθανο να ειναι περιττο το warrior - eviawind ή το geomanous - eviawind.

----------


## speedemon

Πω ρε παιδια... Τι ταινια επιστημονικης φαντασιας ειναι τουτη . Ασυμβατη μητρικη , guaga που κανει ναζια.... Tρελη κατασταση ... Eφτασα να απελπιστω για να αλλα την μητρικη παλι ... Παιδια ευχαριστω που σκουπισατε τον Megathirio ..ειχε πολλες αραχνες εκει μεσα στα αρχεια ... Haistas kai Τοp Gun ρολοι μεχρι στιγμης ... θα φτιαξω και τα αλλα ... Geomanous ,Fengi , Foobar και λοιποι σας ευχαριστω παιδια ... Μου εμεινε και μια καλη μητρικο CPU να σηκωσω και κανα GAME SERVER AKOMA ... Τωρα για το τριγωνακι ... ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΤΕ

----------


## klarabel

Nα το κάνουμε ..τετράγωνο καλύτερα !! Καλά ας μείνει τώρα για λίγο έτσι και μετά βλέπουμε. Για ένα διάστημα μερικών ημερών έπαιζε μόνο το λίνκ με warrior και τουλάχιστον 4 φορές εξαφανιζόταν το λίνκ με το warrior από την quagga. Restore από παλαιότερο backup έκανε who knows ? Τώρα είναι πάλι down !!!

----------


## geomanous

> Εδω τωρα υπαρχει ενα τριγωνακι με αποτελεσμα να μην κανει κινηση το λινκ warrior - Megathirios.
> 
> Megathrios - Warrior - eviawind - geomanous - megathrios.
> 
> Οποτε πρεπει να δουμε ποιο απο τα τρια λινκ συμφερει να βγει αλλου.
> Πιθανο να ειναι περιττο το warrior - eviawind ή το geomanous - eviawind.



Εγω πιστευω οτι το Link megathirios-geomanous πρεπει να πεσει καθως ειναι ασυγκριτα χειροτερα ποιοτικως απ' οτι το geomanous-eviawind... ειναι δυο τριγωνα πανω απο το megathirio

ειναι και το:
geomanous-akritas-foobar-megathirios-geomanous...

Και οι δυο μας (geomanous, megathirios) εχουμε πολυ ισχυ  ::  και παλι δεν πετυχαινουμε καλα ccq και signal strenth.

Παντως τωρα ειναι κατω... Ε, και πολυ εμεινε ορθιος  ::

----------


## nstergi

> κανω οτι μπορω για να δω αν υπαρχει προβλημα απο την μερια μου.
> 
> μολις πριν απο λιγο αλλαξα μια cm9 χωρις βελτιωση.
> μετα τις 1500 θα αλλαξω και καλωδιο προς την κεραια για να δω μηπως εχει παρει νερα
> 
> @ geomanous βαλε σε παρακαλω datarates se default.



ουτε το καλωδιο φταιει. 

επειδη δεν ηθελα να χαλασω 2 καινουργιους Ν κονεκτορες για να φτιαξω νεο καλωδιο και επειδη ο μεγαθηριος ειναι στο"κλουβι" ,ασυνδετος, χρησιμοποιησα το καλωδιο του λινκ με μεγαθηριο στο λινκ με μιβεκ. το λινκ με μιβεκ ειχε και τωρα εχει 100% ccq. οταν σηκωθει και ο μεγαθηριος θα δουμε αν παλι το λινκ θα εχει προβλημα ccq. 

edit: εγινε και ελεγχος ευθυγραμμινσης στο λινκ 

εγω απο τη μερια μου εχω ελεγξει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο ποσοστο του κομβου μου και εχω δει οτι δεν δημιουργει το προβλημα.

οταν ο μεγαθηριος λυσει τα προβληματα με τον κομβο και σιγουρευτει για καλωδια στοχευσεις καρτες κλπ τοτε θα επανελθω γιατι δεν σκοπευω να κοπει το λινκ αλλα να γινει οπως πρεπει.

----------


## geomanous

Τελικα πριν τι εγινε? εκανε καποιος reboot? Κολλησε? Η παλι... τιποτα εργασιες?

----------


## geomanous

up down, like a yo-yo.....  ::

----------


## speedemon

Ελεος ..ελειπα και εδω ειχαμε διακοπη και επεσε και ο κομβος για δευτερα ..αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο ..λογο τον εργασιων ειχα βαλει τον κομβο σε κοινη πριζα και οχι στο ups και το εβγαλε η γυναικα για να βαλει το Πιστολακι για τα μαλλια....
 ::   ::   ::  Τωρα ειναι στο UPS, ασφαλες και δεν μασαει .... αυριο εχω ρεπο και θα κοιταξω foobar kai Geomanous για να πιασω τα απαιτουμενα ...ακομα και κεντραρισματα θα τους κανω αν χρειαστει . ΑΝΤΩΝΗ μακαρι να το φτιαξεις και εσυ το καλωδιο .. θα δω και το warrior για κεντραρισμα.... ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## bedazzled

> λογο τον εργασιων ειχα βαλει τον κομβο σε κοινη πριζα και οχι στο ups και το εβγαλε η γυναικα για να βαλει το Πιστολακι για τα μαλλια....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

> Ελεος ..ελειπα και εδω ειχαμε διακοπη και επεσε και ο κομβος για δευτερα ..αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο ..λογο τον εργασιων ειχα βαλει τον κομβο σε κοινη πριζα και οχι στο ups και το εβγαλε η γυναικα για να βαλει το Πιστολακι για τα μαλλια....
>    Τωρα ειναι στο UPS, ασφαλες και δεν μασαει .... αυριο εχω ρεπο και θα κοιταξω foobar kai Geomanous για να πιασω τα απαιτουμενα ...ακομα και κεντραρισματα θα τους κανω αν χρειαστει . ΑΝΤΩΝΗ μακαρι να το φτιαξεις και εσυ το καλωδιο .. θα δω και το warrior για κεντραρισμα.... ΑΥΤΑ


Μην απορεις. Ενας κομβος που ειναι ουσιαστικα κατω 1,5 μηνα σηκωνεται και ξαφνικα μεσα στη μερα πεφτει δυο φορες για αρκετη ωρα χωρις ειδοποιηση. Που να παει το μυαλο μας???  ::

----------


## nstergi

> Ε αυριο εχω ρεπο και θα κοιταξω foobar kai Geomanous για να πιασω τα απαιτουμενα ...ακομα και κεντραρισματα θα τους κανω αν χρειαστει .


απενεργοποιησα το nstreme και το polling απο τη μερια μου (foobar)

αν μπορει καποιος ας κανει το ιδιο και στον megathirio για να κανει κονεκτ το λινκ και να το δουμε χωρις nstreme.

γιαννη ριξε μια ματια στο καλωδιο και στο feeder μηπως εχουν παρει νερα-υγρασια και μετα κανε ενα κεντραρισμα,.

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από speedemon
> 
> Ε αυριο εχω ρεπο και θα κοιταξω foobar kai Geomanous για να πιασω τα απαιτουμενα ...ακομα και κεντραρισματα θα τους κανω αν χρειαστει .
> 
> 
> απενεργοποιησα το nstreme και το polling απο τη μερια μου (foobar)
> 
> αν μπορει καποιος ας κανει το ιδιο και στον megathirio για να κανει κονεκτ το λινκ και να το δουμε χωρις nstreme.
> 
> γιαννη ριξε μια ματια στο καλωδιο και στο feeder μηπως εχουν παρει νερα-υγρασια και μετα κανε ενα κεντραρισμα,.


το απενεργοποιησα εγω το nstreme. Κανω scan (5000-5900) αλλα δε βλεπω τιποτα... σε τι συχνοτητα εκπεμπεις?

ps. αν παιζει κανα msn/icq στειλε μου το με pm για να συνεχισουμε απο εκει

----------


## speedemon

βλεπω geo to ανοιξες το λινκ σε κινηση ... εβαλα αλλο καλωδιο. .. πως το βλεπεισ ??

foobar ...μεινε υσηχως .,.εχω ακομα μερικους ασσους στο μανικι μου

----------


## nstergi

> βλεπω geo to ανοιξες το λινκ σε κινηση ... εβαλα αλλο καλωδιο. .. πως το βλεπεισ ??
> 
> foobar ...μεινε υσηχως .,.εχω ακομα μερικους ασσους στο μανικι μου


ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεθει το προβλημα

----------


## geomanous

> βλεπω geo to ανοιξες το λινκ σε κινηση ... εβαλα αλλο καλωδιο. .. πως το βλεπεισ ??
> 
> foobar ...μεινε υσηχως .,.εχω ακομα μερικους ασσους στο μανικι μου



παλι ανακατωσες τα καλωδια πανω??? αστα τα ατιμα μπας και βγαλουμε καμμια ακρη. μετονομαζω τα interfaces!!!!

----------


## geosid

H kalyterh και η ποιο γρηγορη λυση για να μην ψαχνεσαι τι φταιει και τι οχι !!!!
ΞΗΛΩΣΕ ΤΑ και βαλτα παλι ενα ενα ολα απο την αρχη να ξερεις και τη εχεις κανει . μιας και τωρα απο τις τοσες αλλαγες εχεις χασει τη μπαλα , 


Υγ = που ειναι η μπαλα ? ΟΕΟ !!!

----------


## geomanous

> H kalyterh και η ποιο γρηγορη λυση για να μην ψαχνεσαι τι φταιει και τι οχι !!!!
> ΞΗΛΩΣΕ ΤΑ και βαλτα παλι ενα ενα ολα απο την αρχη να ξερεις και τη εχεις κανει . μιας και τωρα απο τις τοσες αλλαγες εχεις χασει τη μπαλα , 
> 
> 
> Υγ = που ειναι η μπαλα ? ΟΕΟ !!!



Μη λες τετοια... Θα ξαναρχισουμε παλι απο την αρχη...  ::  ::

----------


## fengi1

Mε foobar 
ή με τα κουνηματα ξεκολησε η ακιδα 
ή σου πηρε νερο ο κονεκτορας 
ή ανοιξαν τα ποδαρακια στο Pitail ( ειπαμε καρφιτσακι και κλεισιμο )
ή τον εχεις connect με το πιατο που κοιταει εμενα. Βαλε αυτοκολητα χαρτακια να ξερεις τι παει που.
Δες τα ενα ενα και *οτι δουλευει καλα μη το ακουμπας καθολου*.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> H kalyterh και η ποιο γρηγορη λυση για να μην ψαχνεσαι τι φταιει και τι οχι !!!!
> ΞΗΛΩΣΕ ΤΑ και βαλτα παλι ενα ενα ολα απο την αρχη να ξερεις και τη εχεις κανει . μιας και τωρα απο τις τοσες αλλαγες εχεις χασει τη μπαλα , 
> 
> 
> Υγ = που ειναι η μπαλα ? ΟΕΟ !!!
> 
> 
> ...


να αρχισετε παλι απο την αρχη ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ . μονο ετσι θα βγαλετε ακρη ....

----------


## speedemon

στο σωστο if ειναι .. το καλωδιο ... ειναι απο τα παλια αλλωστε ... ολα εχουν ονομασια τα if επανω ..και ολα τα pig ειναι καινουργια και με μονο μια φορα κουμπομενα.. αρα δεν ειναι αυτο αντωνη ...θα δω τα καλωδια και θα το τακτωποιησω .. σημερα ομως .. ΠΟΛΥ ΒΡΟΧΗ...Οσο για το feeder ... εβαλα και ενα καινουργιο ..του nvac ..τα ιδια .. ισως θελει και κεντραρισμα

----------


## nstergi

γιαννη χρονια πολλα και με υγεια

----------


## nstergi

.

----------


## nstergi

αλλαξα συχνοτητες και κατεληξα σε μια που το ccq ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 92%  ::  

αυξησα λιγο και την ισχυ και την πηγα στο 3 και απο τις δυο μεριες. αν και μαλλον πρεπει να μπει ο 13133 στο 5 μεχρι να γινει ευθυγραμμινση ο γιαννης.

nstreme ειναι off

αντωνη (φανταζoμαι θα εχεις τα χερια σου λαδωμενα τωρα) ή γιωργο δειτε το λιγο και αν συμφωνειτε και εσεις ανοιξτε bgpιά και quaggες

----------


## geomanous

> αλλαξα συχνοτητες και κατεληξα σε μια που το ccq ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 92%  
> 
> αυξησα λιγο και την ισχυ και την πηγα στο 3 και απο τις δυο μεριες. αν και μαλλον πρεπει να μπει ο 13133 στο 5 μεχρι να γινει ευθυγραμμινση ο γιαννης.
> 
> nstreme ειναι off
> 
> αντωνη (φανταζoμαι θα εχεις τα χερια σου λαδωμενα τωρα) ή γιωργο δειτε το λιγο και αν συμφωνειτε και εσεις ανοιξτε bgpιά και quaggες


BW test εκανες? τι σου εδειξε? Καλυτε παντως να ενεργοποιησεις τα rates στο default γιατι οταν ειναι 36,48,54 ενεργοποιημενα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να πεσει η ποιοτητα για καποιον λογο και να φλαπαρει το λινκ πραγμα που ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο...

Δοκιμασα να κανω bw test στην ip σου αλλα εχεις κλειστο τον server (και πολυ σωστα τον εχει κλειστο). Κανε μια δοκιμη σε tcp both να δουμε τι βγαζει.

----------


## nstergi

δωσε λιγη βοηθεια εδω.

ποια διευθυνση να χτυπησω για να κανω bwtest αφου το bgp/quagga ειναι απενεργοποιημενο (και δεν ξερω πως ενεργοποιειται se quagga)και το τεστ παει απο αλλου και οχι απο το λινκ μεταξυ μας?

το 36,48,54 το ενεργοποιησα για να δω αν κανει κανενα disconnect

----------


## geomanous

> δωσε λιγη βοηθεια εδω.
> 
> ποια διευθυνση να χτυπησω για να κανω bwtest αφου το bgp/quagga ειναι απενεργοποιημενο (και δεν ξερω πως ενεργοποιειται se quagga)και το τεστ παει απο αλλου και οχι απο το λινκ μεταξυ μας?
> 
> το 36,48,54 το ενεργοποιησα για να δω αν κανει κανενα disconnect


Λοιπον, γυριζω το rate στο default, γυρνα το και εσυ για να συνδεθεις.

Και αυτο που εχεις να κανεις εσυ που εχεις access και στα 2 ακρα ειναι:

μπαινεις στο router του γιαννη και ενεργοποιεις το bt server (tick μονο στο enabled)
μετα μπαινεις στον δικο σου και ανοιγεις ενα bandwith test, βαζεις ip την 10.30.58.246 (η 10.30.58.245 λογικα ειναι η δικια σου) επιλεγεις tcp, both και περιμενεις.

το bgp ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ οταν κανει κανεις bw test. Αν βαλεις την Ip που σου ειπα και το δοκιμασεις απο το rb Που ειναι το link σου δε θα παει απο αλλου η κινηση, dont worry  ::

----------


## geomanous

Μιας και ο nstergi εφαγε 2-3 μερες δοκιμαζοντας το link foobar-megathirios, φαινεται να ειμαστε οκ και ετσι σηκωνω το bgp απο μεριας μεγαθηριου.

up & running και αυτο το link. Κουτσα κουτσα τα σηκωσαμε ολα αν δεν κανω λαθος.


p.s. γιατι επεσε σημερα το πρωι ο κομβος?

----------


## senius

> up & running και αυτο το link. Κουτσα κουτσα τα σηκωσαμε ολα αν δεν κανω λαθος.


@ geomanous, για δες από σήμερα το πρωί, από μεριάς του fengi1 προς magathirios....  ::  

Αντε να ανεβαίνουμε.
 ::  
Γιάννη, μπούκωσαν όλα σε μένα εδώ (τα σκόρδα που λέγαμε).
Μπράβο.
 ::

----------


## senius

Και απο fengi-warlock-senius:
 ::

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια που να το περιμενα οτι μια μητρικη θα εφερνε τοσες περιπετιες... ..τελος καλο ,, ολα καλα ,, και pigtail μου μειναν πολλα και ολα πανω στον κομβο τωρα ειναι λειτουργισιμα.... δωξα τον Θεο... αυριο εχω να παω ΤΕΙ Πειραiα για το λινκ με τον ΤΟP εκει να δειτε γελια μωλις μπει μπροστα  ::  
Παιδια καποια κεντραρισματα τα θελω μαλλον αλλα γενικα ολα θα γινουν οπως πρεπει... θα δειτε ... foobar μου και εσυ θα σηκωθεις στα προβλεπομενα.. δεν σε ξεχνω  :: 
Ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια ολους σας ... τα λεμε  ::

----------


## nstergi

καλημερα,

το λινκ με foobar δεν ρουταρει εδω και 3 ημερες.

εχει κατεβει για καποιο λογο?

----------


## speedemon

εχω πειξει στην δουλεια και δεν εχω ασχοληθει με κεντραρισματα και καλωδιa ...χωρια που θελουν ολα μια καλη μονωση ... παιδες .. ζητω και παλι την υπομονη σας... 
Πολυ κουραση

----------


## geomanous

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια? Γιατι δε ρουταρει τιποτα ο μεγαθηριος ενω τα link ολα ειναι πανω???

----------


## nstergi

εμεις εδω (foobar) δεν σκαλισαμε τιποτα 

ουτε και βλεπω τιποτα υποπτο 

το λινκ μου με μεγαθηριο δεν ρουταρει καιρο τωρα

----------


## geomanous

> Τι εγινε ρε παιδια? Γιατι δε ρουταρει τιποτα ο μεγαθηριος ενω τα link ολα ειναι πανω???


Αφηστε το, το βρηκα μονος μου!



```
 > linux routing bgp status 
Status:
BGP had crashed
done
> linux routing bgp restart
Restarting BGP...
BGP had crashed. It have been started
done
```

Το λινκ με TOP δεν υπαρχει καν στο bgp.conf Και το link με foobar ειναι down στο bgp. Υπαρχει λογος που ειναι ετσι αυτα η να τα σηκωσουμε??? Δε θυμαμαι μηπως με το κολλημα του bgp ειχαν χαθει οτι conf ειχαν συμπληρωθει!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι έγινε τελικά βρήκατε άκρη ?

----------


## geomanous

Εγω παντως ακομα περιμενω. Δεν εχω αλλαξει κατι.

----------


## Nikiforos

τι περιμένεις? εννοείς να τα κοιτάξει ο Γιάννης? τώρα που κοιτάω και εγώ βλέπω σαν κάτι να τρέχει με TOP και Foobar. Aυτός ο Warrior ποιός είναι? Γιάννη τo wind να ενημερώσεις, το link με fengi παίζει τώρα.

----------


## nstergi

μπορει να μπει καποιος στον μεγαθηριο να δει αν εχoyn χαθει τιποτα settings?

----------


## Nikiforos

από που εννοείς? αν κάνεις λίγη υπομονή γιατί πάλευα για ένα νεό μου link θα τα κοιτάξω όλα, αλλά σε κανά μισάωρο να μαζέψω το χάος!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> τι περιμένεις? εννοείς να τα κοιτάξει ο Γιάννης? τώρα που κοιτάω και εγώ βλέπω σαν κάτι να τρέχει με TOP και Foobar. Aυτός ο Warrior ποιός είναι? Γιάννη τo wind να ενημερώσεις, το link με fengi παίζει τώρα.


Ο Warrior είναι "δικός μου" κόμβος , εγώ τον διαχερίζομαι και ο fengi. 
To λίνκ με ΤΟΡ δεν ρουτάρει και δεν πρέπει να ρουτάρει έτσι όπως "παίζει" !!
Το λίνκ με geomanous παίζει μιά χαρά.
Το λίνκ με topgun κανονικά δεν θάπρεπε να ρουτάρει, δεν παίζει καλά.
Τα λίνκ που παιζουν καλά ειναι : Fengi, Geomanous, Warrior & Haistas.




> μπορει να μπει καποιος στον μεγαθηριο να δει αν εχoyn χαθει τιποτα settings?




```
neighbor 10.30.58.245 shutdown
```

Ποιός έχει περάσει αυτή την εγγραφή στη Quagga του megathyrios ?
Αυτό ειναι το λίνκ μαζί σας αν δεν κάνω λάθος εε?
Για πάρε κανένα voip 37251 !!

----------


## nstergi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nstergi
> 
> μπορει να μπει καποιος στον μεγαθηριο να δει αν εχoyn χαθει τιποτα settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> neighbor 10.30.58.245 shutdown
> ...


ντεν εχω Βοϊπ καρντιά μου.  ::  

καποιος να μας πει τουλαχιστον γιατι το εκοψε, ε?
εστω και με pm

βγαλτε με απο το σκοταδιιι

ο "neighbor"

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Τι εγινε ρε παιδια? Γιατι δε ρουταρει τιποτα ο μεγαθηριος ενω τα link ολα ειναι πανω???
> 
> 
> Αφηστε το, το βρηκα μονος μου!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ρε παιδια το εχω ηδη γραψει εδω για το τι συμβαινει. Αυτα τα shutdown τα πεταω εγω κατα καιρους οταν υπαρχει προβλημα. ενα τετοιο configuration ειχα στην αρχη την αναβιωσης του κομβου γιατι το link με τον foobar δεν επαιζε σωστα. Τωρα δεν ξερω, επειδη κολλησε η quagga ισως οταν εκανα restart να βρηκε εκεινο το παλιο conf file και απλα ρωταω, αν ειναι ολα οκ και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να σηκωσω το bgp connectivity με foobar και top

update:
σηκωσω το bgp για το Link με foobar
εκοψα το bgp για το link με topgun γιατι το link ειναι ΓΤΠ!!

----------


## klarabel

To είδαμε. οκ. Αμεση απόκριση. Nice.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Πηρα ενα backup για καλο και για κακο αφου πριν αλλαξα την ημερομηνια στην σωστη.
Γιαννη πεταξε μας ολους εξω γιατι ο μονος που δε το σκαλιζεις εισαι εσυ τελικα  ::

----------


## klarabel

Εσύ παίζε με το "πόλεμο των φυλών" και άστα τα σάπια σου. Ο geomanous έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε και πρφανώς εάν χρειαστεί θα το ξανακάνει. Ουστ ρέ  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά κάνατε τίποτα? για να μην πειράξω εγώ τίποτα το λέω, μην ανακατευόμαστε όλοι! εγώ μόνο στο MT μπήκα και είδα από winboχ δεν ακούμπησα τίποτα.

----------


## fengi1

Εγω λεω να κανω disable την ethrnet μη πειραξει τιποτα ο Γιαννης.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

τότε δεν θα παίζει ο κόμβος, αλλά τα links του θα είναι ενεργά. Η ip του κόμβου (ΜΤ) είναι η ether1. Γιατί και εμένα όποτε γινότανε κάτι και μπλόκαρε αυτή η μόνη λύση να το φτιάξω ήτανε να μπει κάποιος που έχει link μαζί μου με MAC telnet να φτιάξει την ****&*%$# που έκανα.

----------


## geomanous

κατω ο κομβος  ::

----------


## geomanous

> κατω ο κομβος


κσι ομως ο κομβος εχει 9 μερες uptime. πως και "κολλαει", πεφτουν τα bgp sessions και μετα "ξεκολλαει" ???

----------


## speedemon

Φοβαμαι ολα αυτα που θα γινουν για μενα ...χωρις εμενα ... ηρεμισε ο κομβος τελικα ?? αν ηρεμιση ο καιρος θα ανεβω επανω αλλα με τραβαει μια ιωση και με εχει κανει χαλια ... ασε που πρεπει και λιγο να παψει να βρεχει να μονωσω τα παντα στεγνωμενα....  ::  ...AAA .. και μην με κραξετε πολυ ...  ::

----------


## geomanous

μεινε εκει που εισαι να αναρρωσεις και μην τον σκαλιζεις τον κομβο!!!!!  ::  

καποιος του εκανε ενα reboot, η το εκανε μονος του... παντως εστρωσε αρκετες μερες τωρα

----------


## Nikiforos

Περαστικά Speedemon σε σένα και στον megathirio! Και εγώ μέρες τώρα είμαι άρρωστος. Κυκλοφορεί ίωση, ελπίζω να μην πιάνει και τους κόμβους!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Γιατι ανεβοκατεβαινει ο κομβος 2-3 μερες τωρα???

----------


## speedemon

ρε George εγω την κανω την δουλεια ... για να μου φυγει η απορεια με τα ρεσετ που του κανω ( σταματαει το δυκτιο μου να βλεπει το awmn και δεν βλεπω ουτε καν την mac address .) αν τωρα πουθ σου στελνω μυνημα ο οκομβος δουλευει και ειναι προσβασιμος και απο σενα... τοτε σημαινει απλα οτι η καρτα του δικτυου που κουβαλαει εχει αρχισει να τα χανει... ( σημειωνω οτι θελει καθαρισμα μιας και με τοσους ανεμηστηρεσ που εχει να το φυσανε ,,, εχει γεμισει με σκονη) ... μηπως εχει κανεις σας κανα μινι compreseraki na το φυσιξω μεσα να τα βγαλει ολα και να το κανω αυγο ??

----------


## geomanous

Εγω τωρα πανω τον βλεπω τον router. Μπαινω μεσα κανονικα...
Τωρα για το traffic στο ether1, ομολογουμενως το TX ειναι καρφωμενο στο "0".

Αφου δεν εχει κλαταρει απο μονος του... παλι καλα  ::

----------


## speedemon

δεν λεγετε μεγαθυριος τυχαια  ::  τελωσπαντων .. η θερμοκρασια του ειναι χαμηλη οπως και να εχει ... εχει πολυ καλο εξαερισμο απλα εχει σκονη μεσα.. θα κοιταξω να τον καθαρισω εντος τον ημερων .... απλα γιωργο για το microtic μου εχει να μου προτεινεις μερικες 1000αρε καρτες δικτυου συμβατες δωσε μου και λινκ για τις οικονομικοτερες που εχει το e-shop.gr

----------


## geomanous

δεν ξερω ρε γιαννη καληνυχτα...

το μονο που ξερω να σου πω ειναι πως δεν ειναι ολες οι gigabit συμβατες με το mikrotik... εχε το αυτο υποψιν σου.

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια οποιος θελει gigabite καρτα δικτυου στο παλιο του microtik ( 2.9.27 ) ...
βρηκα συμβατη και ωραια....
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.612307
6.30 ευρω ... δεν ειναι λεφτα αυτα  :: 
πλεον εχω παλι δικτυο ( αναβαθμιζω σε Gigabit ) με τo ελαχιστο κοστος .. τσαγια  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

άσε τις κάρτες ρε και βάλε κανά CS να λιώσουμε, σαν τον παλιό καλό καιρό!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Ποιος σηκωσε ρε παιδια το link με TOP???

Παίζει καλα αυτο???

----------


## geomanous

> Ποιος σηκωσε ρε παιδια το link με TOP???
> 
> Παίζει καλα αυτο???


Για την ακριβεια μου φαινεται λιγο που...να το link



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    vrrp1.geomanous.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|           gw.geomanous.megathirios.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                 gw.megathirios.top.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |  157 |  830 | 2109 |  157 |
|                        knosos.vlsi.awmn -   15 |    7 |    6 |  594 |  924 | 1953 |  594 |
|                        gw-vlsi.mew.awmn -   15 |    7 |    6 |  469 |  872 | 1796 |  469 |
|                      gw-mew.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |  329 |  791 | 1640 |  329 |
|                        raki.sw1jra.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |  172 |  698 | 1500 |  172 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## JB172

Please, κόφτο μέχρι να δουν τι γίνεται.

----------


## geomanous

Done,

εχεις δικιο. Soeey κιολας που δεν το εκανα νωριτερα... ουτε στο forum δε μπορουσα να μπω.

ps
εχω κανει shut το neighbor στο bgp

----------


## JB172

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=562338#p562338



> Ο Magathirios κατέβηκε το peer. 14% CCQ means your building must have moved. Στείλτε μου ένα PM Να το ανοίξω όταν σιάξει

----------


## speedemon

Ο κομβος θα κλεισει για 10 λεπτα να ξεσκονηστει. μη με λιντσαρετε.

----------


## speedemon

up παλι

----------


## Nikiforos

Φτιάξε κανά game να παίξουμε για να μην έρθω εκεί και σε σκίσω εεε?????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Αν δεν επεσε κανενας κεραυνος να στα σακατεψει ολα βγάλε/βαλε την πριζα να σηκωθει ο κομβος  ::

----------


## speedemon

ειχαμε μεινει απο το ρευμα... εριξε τα κερατα του και δεν ξερω τι πειρε νερο απο μεριας μου.. παντως εδω περα εγινε ο χαμος... σε λιγο πιστευω θα στρωσουν τα πραγματα... επειδη θα φυγω αυριο για μια βδομαδα εκτος αθηνας ..οτι ειναι χαλια και δεν ρουταρει σωστα κοφτετο για να μην διμιουργει προβλημα ... θα τα κοιταξω οταν γυρισω

----------


## geomanous

> ειχαμε μεινει απο το ρευμα... εριξε τα κερατα του και δεν ξερω τι πειρε νερο απο μεριας μου.. παντως εδω περα εγινε ο χαμος... σε λιγο πιστευω θα στρωσουν τα πραγματα... επειδη θα φυγω αυριο για μια βδομαδα εκτος αθηνας ..οτι ειναι χαλια και δεν ρουταρει σωστα κοφτετο για να μην διμιουργει προβλημα ... θα τα κοιταξω οταν γυρισω


μπράβο γιάννη και για την απόκριση και για την ενημέρωση!!!

RESUME:

haistas : up
top : disabled bgp (θέλει επίσης ψάξιμο. Απ' οσο ξερω εχουν κατεβασει το bgp και απο την μερια του ΤΕΙ)
geomanous : up
topgun : disabled bgp (θελει ψαξιμο εδω και καιρο)
warrior : up
foobar : disabled bgp (ανεβοκατεβαινει σαν τρελλο. Το κατεβασα για να μην κανει ζημια. Πιάνει σημεα -90!!)
fengi1 : disabled interface (δε ξερω τι γινεται)


γενικότερα δεν πρέπει να βγαίνει η ip απο το configuration του mikrotik για να "κλεινει" η επικοινωνια. Ουτε να κατεβαινει το interface γιατι χωρις αυτό δε μπορεί να γίνει στόχευση.
Ο μόνος ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος είναι να κατεβάζετε το bgp peering.

Οταν φτιαχτει κατι απο τα 4 προβληματικα links ενημερωσε με να σηκωσω το bgp (call με για πιο αμεση απόκριση  ::  )

----------


## B52

Πως μπορω να εχω μια συνομιλια με τον κομβουχο ? ενα τηλ. σε pm κατι ?  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Πως μπορω να εχω μια συνομιλια με τον κομβουχο ? ενα τηλ. σε pm κατι ?


Mιά απο τα ίδια. Τι έγινε με το λίνκ Rainbow Warrior ? Ποιός άλλαξε κωδικούς στους χρήστες ή τους έσβησε?

----------


## geomanous

> γενικότερα δεν πρέπει να βγαίνει η ip απο το configuration του mikrotik για να "κλεινει" η επικοινωνια. Ουτε να κατεβαινει το interface γιατι χωρις αυτό δε μπορεί να γίνει στόχευση.
> Ο μόνος ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος είναι να κατεβάζετε το bgp peering.
> 
> Οταν φτιαχτει κατι απο τα 4 προβληματικα links ενημερωσε με να σηκωσω το bgp (call με για πιο αμεση απόκριση  )


Εγω τα λεω, εγω τα ακουω... Δεν ξερω ποιος μπηκε μεσα και γιατι εχει απενεργοποιησει ολα τα interfaces??? Μονο το δικο μου και του haista ειναι πανω.

Και οντως αλλαξαν και τα δικαιωματα των χρηστων.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν δεν βρίσκει κάποιος τον Γιάννη να ρωτήσει εμένα που έχω το τηλ του. Btw έχω καιρό να μπω στο ΜΤ του όταν πάω σπίτι θα δω αν μπορώ και εγώ ακόμα να μπω.

----------


## B52

Χαλαρωστε, ο κομβος θα στηθει απο την αρχη  ::  εγω εκανα ολα τα account read access μεχρι να τελειωσω.
Αλλωστε μονο τα 2 λινκ επαιζαν, τα υπολοιπα απλα υπηρχαν.... 

Υπομονη για λιγες μερες....  ::

----------


## B52

Kαι κατι ακομα, τα κοντινα link θα γυρισουν σε οριζοντια πολωση διοτι ολα παιζουν σε καθετη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι δυστυχώς ο φίλος Γιάννης-Speedemon είχε και έχει πολλά τρεχάματα και δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνει να ασχολείται με τον κόμβο. Εγώ δλδ τον έχω χάσει ούτε για καφέ δεν έχουμε βρεθεί. Β52 είδα ότι τα routes των links (που είναι disable) είναι ακόμα ενεργά αλλά με μπλε γράμματα, μήπως να γίνουν disable και αυτά? και γιατί η οριζόντια πόλωση στα κοντινά links? εγώ ξέρω ότι την προτιμάμε για τα μακρινά links, μήπως κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## B52

> Ναι δυστυχώς ο φίλος Γιάννης-Speedemon είχε και έχει πολλά τρεχάματα και δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνει να ασχολείται με τον κόμβο. Εγώ δλδ τον έχω χάσει ούτε για καφέ δεν έχουμε βρεθεί. Β52 είδα ότι τα routes των links (που είναι disable) είναι ακόμα ενεργά αλλά με μπλε γράμματα, μήπως να γίνουν disable και αυτά? και γιατί η οριζόντια πόλωση στα κοντινά links? εγώ ξέρω ότι την προτιμάμε για τα μακρινά links, μήπως κάνω λάθος ?


ΕΙναι μπλε γιατι ειναι DAC και δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις disable... οσο για τα υπολοιπα θα δουμε..

----------


## klarabel

Πρίν λίγη ώρα που μίλησα με τον Γιάννη μου είπε ότι μόνο 2 λίνκ , ένα με geomanous και ένα με haistas είναι ενεργά προς το παρόν, και μου είπε να ενημερώσω την σελίδα του ότι το συντομότερο δυνατόν με την βοήθεια του Β52 θα ενεργοποιηθούν και τα υπόλοιπα. Από την δική μας πλευρά (rainbow warrior) είμαστε ΟΚ και stand by, οπότε είμαστε εν αναμονή.

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα εγιναν αρκετες πρωτες εργασιες...
Ο κομβος καθαριστικε στο επακρο και ολα τα κυκλωματα μυριζουν αρωμα λεβαντας.. ( που λεει ο λογος.) 
Τα 2 κυρια λινκ που δουλευαν ( Haistas και Geomanous) παραμενουν ως εχει μαζι με την ομνι.
Περαστηκαν δεματικα και ο κομβος ξεκιναει να μπαινει σε ενεργοποιηση ολων τον λινκ με το καλυτερο και αξιοπιστοτερο τροπο.
Τα παλια καλωδια θα μαζευτουν( οσα μαζευοντε) με νεους connectores και οτι αλλο χρειαστουμε θα αγοραστει.
τα Feeder θα αδειαστουν απο νερο / εαν εχουν και θα μονωθουν + θα τους κανουμε τρυπα για περιπτωση που παρουν νερο μεσα..
Ο Β52 ειναι νοικοκυρης και δεν θα τον αφησω να φαει ολο το μανικι μονος του....αντε να δουμε ... θελω κατανοηση απο ολους και χρειαζομαστε access και τηλ επικοινωνιας επισης απο ολους για να τα κανουμε ολα το γρηγοροτερο δυνατον.. Αυτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη, αλλά άστα αυτά τώρα έρχεται η άδεια, έλα να πάμε διακοπές!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

What's up ? Link me Rainbow Warrior > 1 Month down ??? (Den exo ellhnika apo edo poy grafo karntia moy !!)  ::

----------


## B52

Θελει δουλεια ακομα, σε μερικα link εγινε αλλαγη καλωδιων και στοχευση απο την αρχη.
Παιζουν Haistas,TopGun,Geomanous και το AP.
Λογικα αυτο το Σ/Κ θα επανελθουν κι αλλα.....  ::  

@ Klarabel -> your access is up.

----------


## BladeWS

> (Den exo ellhnika apo edo poy grafo karntia moy !!)


http://grapse.gr/  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> (Den exo ellhnika apo edo poy grafo karntia moy !!) 
> 
> 
> http://grapse.gr/


Μπράβο βρέ Δημήτρη, δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Χρήσιμο και καλό (..αν και προσωρινά για λίγο κάτι δοκίμαζα ), σε ευχαριστώ.  :: 

@Β52 -> ΟΚ. Tο είδα Thanx, απο την πλευρά μας είμαστε εν αναμονή, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι γίνετε με το site του κόμβου? οι υπηρεσίες ειδικά τα games παίζουν ακόμα?

----------


## geomanous

Τι εχει παθει σημερα ο κομβος??? Ανεβοκατεβαινει...

----------


## B52

> Τι εχει παθει σημερα ο κομβος??? Ανεβοκατεβαινει...


Ριξε μια ματια στη δρομολογηση....

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε εσείς τα χαλάσατε όλα? θα σας σκίσω!!!! πες του Γιάννη να μπαίνει κανά forum ε? μην έρθω εκεί!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Ρε εσείς τα χαλάσατε όλα? θα σας σκίσω!!!! πες του Γιάννη να μπαίνει κανά forum ε? μην έρθω εκεί!!!!!



σε ποιον πηγαινε το απο πανω ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Eννοούσα τον φίλο μου τον Γιάννη ρε συ που έχει τον Μεγαθύριο και έχουμε χαθεί! δεν το κατάλαβες ε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Τι εχει παθει σημερα ο κομβος??? Ανεβοκατεβαινει...
> 
> 
> Ριξε μια ματια στη δρομολογηση....


Κατεβασα το bgp. Χαμος γινεται, αλλα τελος παντων... εγω monitor-αρω το φυσικο interface. Αυτο ανεβοκατεβαινε!

τελικα κατεβασα το bgp γιατι... δεν παιζει.. το εκλεισα για να μην κανω propagate τη "ζημια"

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> ...



Εκανα restart το bgp στην μερια του megathiriou και φαινεται να σηκωθηκε παλι... βλεποντας και κανοντας....

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! μίλησα σήμερα με τον Γιάννη και τρέχει και δεν φτάνει, έχει πολλές δουλειές και δεν είναι καν σπίτι για να ασχοληθεί. Επειδή νωρίτερα δεν προλαβαίνουμε την μεθεπόμενη Κυριακή (αυτό το weekend θα είμαι εκτος) θα πάω από εκεί να σηκώσουμε ξανά τον κόμβο, έχει χάσει και το δίκτυο και δεν μπορεί να μπει στο ΜΤ του να δει τι έγινε. Αν θελει κανείς να έρθει να βάλει κανά χεράκι θα έχουμε σουβλάκια και μπυρόνια!!!  :: ppppp

Kάποιος που έχει link με τον Megathirio παρακαλώ να δει αν είναι ενεργό το link, μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα δικτύου του να δούμε τι φταίει, γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να μπω.

YΓ. Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση αν δεν δουλεύει ο Γιάννης να γίνει την Πέμπτη 25 Μαρτίου, αλλιώς την Κυριακή 28 Μαρτίου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά λόγω απρόοπτων θα γίνει την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή η αποκατάσταση του κόμβου, ελπίζουμε όλα να πάνε καλά και να λειτουργήσει πάλι! θα προσπαθήσουμε όσο γίνεται να σηκώσουμε και τα links όσα γίνεται και ας ελπίσουμε στο άλλο πλευρό να μην τον έχουν κόψει μετά από τόσον καιρό. Οπότε μαζί με την Ανάσταση το Μεγάλο Σάββατο θα είναι έτοιμος να αναστηθεί και ο κόμβος μαζί με την κανονική Ανάσταση!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! σήμερα μαζί με τον Γιάννη (Speedemon) καταφέραμε και αναστήσαμε ξανά τον κόμβο! για τα προβλήματα βασικά έφταιγε μια κάρτα δικτύου της tplink 1000ara που έκανε τα δικά της και δούλευε όποτε ήθελε! και εγω είχα προβλήματα με αυτήν! προσωρινά μπήκε άλλη 100αρα και αναμένεται 1000αρα intel. Αλλάξαμε και μερικά καλώδια σε μερικά feeder. Τα links που παίζουν κανονικά είναι του haistas, geomanous και topgun και του foobar. Και θα το δουλέψουμε και για τον TOP. Επίσης παίζει και το AP κανονικά. Παραθέτω και ένα traceroute από εμένα.

traceroute to 10.67.173.1 (10.67.173.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.296 ms 0.664 ms 0.628 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.kokkasgt.awmn (10.87.194.201) 1.410 ms 1.449 ms 1.415 ms
3 10.87.194.210 (10.87.194.210) 3.890 ms 3.862 ms 3.804 ms
4 gw-commando.convict.awmn (10.46.78.129) 13.666 ms 13.629 ms 13.593 ms
5 gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81) 19.200 ms 19.173 ms 19.720 ms
6 rtr3.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.77) 19.683 ms 17.824 ms 16.798 ms
7 gw-sw1hfq.panoz.awmn (10.17.127.9 ::  16.756 ms 19.052 ms 19.016 ms
8 gw-lebyathan.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.253) 18.211 ms 21.785 ms 21.987 ms
9 ns.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.1) 19.253 ms 17.552 ms 19.989 ms

και με τον foobar ενεργό πλέον

traceroute to 10.67.173.1 (10.67.173.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.706 ms 0.664 ms 0.656 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.528 ms 1.565 ms 1.552 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.354 ms 2.341 ms 2.333 ms
4 gw-djbill.dait.awmn (10.2.202.246) 2.905 ms 3.850 ms 6.472 ms
5 gw-dait.ozonet.awmn (10.46.79.253) 6.462 ms 6.472 ms 6.885 ms
6 wrc2.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.14) 6.885 ms 4.350 ms 4.675 ms
7 gw-ozonet.foobar.awmn (10.2.19.23 ::  6.338 ms 4.721 ms 5.028 ms
8 ns0.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.1) 5.815 ms 6.210 ms 6.965 ms

----------


## nstergi

Το Μ, Σαββατο εγινε ευθυγραμμιση στο λινκ με megathirio το οποιο πλεον παιζει στα -65dbm τχ/ρχ με ισχυ στο 4, βρεθηκε η βελτιστη συχνοτητα εκπομπης που δινει 100% ccq , εγιναν bw test που απεδωσαν 42mb σε τχ και ρχ και επειτα ενεργοποιηθηκε το routing.

Χριστος Ανεστη και χρονια πολλα με υγεια σε ολους

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά Αλιθός Ανέστη, χαίρομαι που επιτέλους όλα πάνε καλά, άντε να δούμε αν θα καταφέρουμε και τον TOP και βλέπουμε μετά. Γιάννη είπαμε θέλω games! ειδικά το CS vampires να σε παλουκώσω χάμω ε?  :: ppppp

----------


## speedemon

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα ... Megathirios is back .. Θα κοιταξω μεθαυριο να κεντραρο και τον TOP και σιγα σιγα θα δωσω ζωη και στα αλλα 2 if που καθονται ... Χριστος ανεστη στους αδερφους κομβους και σε ολο το ΑWMN .. . Θα με βλεπετε συχνα απο δω και περα  ::

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα εκανα κεντραρισμα στο if με Geomanous και Foobar ... μαλλον και ο Geomanous θελει κεντραρισμα απο μεριας του ... καθως και πιστευω οτι καλο θα ηταν να δοκιμασουμε και καμια αλλη συχνοτητα μιας και πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να πιασουμε και καλυτερα σηματα... Επιπλεον σηκωσα ενα ακομα πιατο στον αερα που κοιταζει προς ολυμπιακο σταδιο για χαρη του κυριου ysam που μου το ζητησε ..(ysam σε εχω πιασει σε τυχαια και στο περιπου τοποθετηση στο - 87 με ssid awmn-8137-121
Εκρεμει ο ο φιλος και εκλεκτος συναδελφος klarabel που πρεπει να μετακινησω το λινκ του Φιλου ΤΟΡ απο το πιατο του μιας και φιλοξενειτε εκει προσωρινα για να του το αποδεσμευσω και να αναστυλωσουμε το λινκ μας με rainbow warrior ... 
TOP --- αγαπητε ΤΟΡ μην νομιζεις σε καμια περιπτωση οτι σε ξεχασα ... Cmos Θα σε παρω τηλ καποια στιγμη... 

ps Klarabel το ξερεις οτι ο eviawind exei me geomanous ....??? οπως και εγω..

----------


## ysam

LOL thanx σου έστειλα πμ πριν δω εδώ αυτά που γράφεις..

----------


## klarabel

To ξέρω. Τα λίνκ με Megathyrios & Eviawind παίζανε για πάνω απο 1 χρόνο, και μάλιστα αρκετά καλά.

----------


## speedemon

klarabel σου εχω στριψει το πιατο απο εκει και τωρα περιμενω απλα κινηση απο εσενα.. .... Αν δεν το εχω βαλει καλα και δεν με πιανεις. .. ενημερωσε με και αστο εσυ σε AP για να σε σκαναρω εγω

----------


## klarabel

Το λίνκ βγήκε και παίζει. Στην Quagga σου υπήρχε ήδη ή εγγραφή του κόμβου απο το παρελθόν.. Θέλει όμως αλλη μιά φορά ακόμα κεντράρισμα και απο τις δύο πλευρές.
Το λίνκ με TopGun δεν είχε νόημα πλέον και βγήκε (έχω μιλήσει και με τον Αλέξανδρο (TopGun), για το λίνκ αυτό απο καιρό), οπότε ενα λίνκ που μένει ακόμα από Rainbow Warrior θα το βγάλουμε με νέο κόμβο που θα στηθεί τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## speedemon

πολυ καλως αγαπητε κωστα... θα το μαζεψω απο μεριας μου αν ειναι δυνατον σημερα κιολας.. τα λεμε  ::

----------


## speedemon

καλυτερο κεντραριζμα δεν μπορεσα να κανω ... δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχεις κεντραρει εσυ καλα επανω μου ..παντως οτι βλεπεις ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορεσα να κανω .. .σημειωνω οτι το πιατο μας ειναι 60αρι και οχι 80αρι . δεν χωραει αλλωστε 80αρι για την θεση μας

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιάννη πρέπει να φτιάξεις σωστά τα DNS στο ΜΤ σου γιατί δεν δείχνει ονόματα στα links σου! αν δεν ξέρεις πες μου να σου τα φτιάξω.

traceroute to 10.67.173.1 (10.67.173.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.580 ms 0.546 ms 0.534 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 2.077 ms 2.071 ms 2.058 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 3.291 ms 3.277 ms 3.269 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 3.641 ms 4.295 ms 4.284 ms
5 gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110) 6.288 ms 6.308 ms 6.309 ms
6 ns0.megathirios.awmn (10.67.173.1) 6.309 ms 5.519 ms 5.897 ms

----------


## nstergi

καγκέλωσε ο μεγαθήριος?

----------


## speedemon

του εκανα reboot φαινεται απο το πολυ traffic επιασε κοκκινα  ::

----------


## ysam

Κανονίστε να σας κολλάει έτσι κακομοίρηδες!!! θα σας φάω ζωντανούς! χαχαχαχα

----------


## geomanous

τελικα τι εχει απογίνει? Εχτές κατέβασα το bgp γιατι ανεβοκατέβαινε σαν τρελλό 2-3 μερες. Απ' οσο καταλαβα κατι παιζει με τον router.
Δεν εχω και input απο τον γιάννη καθόλου.

είχε τίποτα δοκιμές κτλ???

αν είμαστε οκ να σηκώσω το routing!

----------


## speedemon

δικα μου κατορθωματα ..τωρα ειναι οκ george..

----------


## speedemon

Το εβδομο λινκ του μεγαθυριου ειναι πλεον γεγονος ... Megathirios - Ysam is enabled. ... ευχαριστω τον φιλο γιαννη που ηταν αμεσως και ολα γιναν γρηγορα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλορίζικο, και καλό traffic!!!! Megathirios rulez!

----------


## speedemon

thnx Νικι ... θα σε παρω να τα πουμε .... εσυ πως πας με τον δικο σου κομβο ... ?

----------


## Nikiforos

όλα καλά όπως τα ξέρεις, στο εξοχικό θέλουμε να κάνουμε τπτ αλλά μην τα πούμε εδω μεσα αυτά ε? περιμένω ακόμα να παίξουμε CS vampires! να σε παλουκώσω ρε! : :Stick Out Tongue: pppp

----------


## klarabel

O router ειναι μάλλον down. !!

----------


## Nikiforos

μάλλον ήταν διακοπή ρεύματος γιατί είναι μια χαρά τώρα! νομίζω δεν έχει και UPS.

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια ο Router ηταν κατω για αρκετες ωρες λογο εργασιων της ΔΕΗ .. .Συγνωμη που δεν ενημερωσα ... Το Ups μου δεν εχει μεγαλες αντοχες και κραταει για μερικα λεπτα μονο.. αυτα  ::

----------


## nstergi

Γιαννη τι εχει παθει ο κομβος?

----------


## klarabel

Αυτή την φορα είναι κάτω ..για μερικές μέρες. Αυριο ή μεθαυριο κανονίσαμε να το δούμε. Μέχρι τότε ....

----------


## ysam

Έχουν πέσει τουλάχιστον 2 λινκς εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Αν είναι να μην ανέβουν να τα γυρίσουμε αλλού να μην κάθονται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Βλέπω πως ο Γιάννης μάλλον δεν μπαίνει στο forum αν έχετε το τηλ του γιατί δεν τον παίρνετε και κανένα τηλέφωνο? τώρα δεν βοηθάει και ο καιρός για επισκευές σε ιστούς! άμα μιλήσουμε θα του πω και εγώ τπτ για το θέμα.

----------


## klarabel

Την περασμένη Παρασκευή κανονίσαμε Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη απόγευμα (χθές), να το βλέπαμε. Επειδή όμως άλλαξε το πρόγραμμά του και δούλευε και τις δύο μέρες, σήμερα το πρωί με πήρε τηλέφωνο (που θα μπορούσε για το απόγευμα), αλλά δεν είναι κατάλληλος ο καιρός για ταρατσάδα. Μέχρι το ΣΚ που θα έχει βελτιωθεί ο καιρός φαντάζομαι να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση.

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι το βλέπουμε...

----------


## klarabel

Το παλέψαμε αρκετές ώρες, μέχρι που κατέβηκε ο κόμβος κάτω για "εγχείρηση". Σίγουρα με ένα άτομο είναι αδύνατον να γίνουν τέτοιες αλλαγές και αν γίνονται θέλουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο.
Εγινε ένα lifting του κόμβου και αύριο θα ξαναστηθεί.
Επειδή 2-3 πιάτα "κλώτσησαν' πολύ με τους πρόσφατους αέρηδες και μετακινήθηκαν, θα ήταν πολύ βολικό για αύριο αν οι κόμβοι που έχουν λίνκ με τον συγκεκριμένο γυρίσουν σε AP mode για να συντονίσουμε και να κεντράρουμε καλύτερα μια και θα είμαστε πάνω, ( οι CM9 δεν έχουν MAC addresses επάνω και είναι ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του, που πάει τί ? ). Βέβαια υπάρχει backup to configuration και ουσιαστικά θα κάτσει εκεί που πρέπει αλλά λέμε τώρα... Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο καλό θα είναι τουλάχιστον οι κόμβοι ysam & geomanus να γυρίσουν σε AP. 

Ες αύριον τα νεώτερα.

----------


## klarabel

Μέχρι να βελτιωθεί λίγο ο καιρός, και να επιτρέψει τις ταρατσοεργασίες, υπομονή λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## klarabel

Χθές ανέβηκαν 5 απο τα 8 λίνκ. Θα γίνουν διορθώσεις και κεντραρίσματα εκ νέου και ένα γενικό refreshment του κόμβου.

----------


## speedemon

να με και εγω ..  ::  παιδια εχω κατι αιωνες να κανω post .. οπως τα ειπε ο αδερφος klarabel εχουν τα πραγματα.. σημερα παλι βρεχει .. οταν στεγνωσουν ολα θα γινει επισκευη καλωδιων και υγρομονωση των feeder.. θα ριξω με πρωτη ευκαιρια μια δευτερη περασια βαφης του κουτιου και ισως αντικαταστησουμε και ενα πιατο που ειναι χτυπημενο.. θα ενισχυσουμε και με εξτρα σφυχτηρες τα πιατα στον ιστο... εχει πολυ δουλεια..παιδες.. υπομονη.... δουλευω 250 + ωρες τον μηνα .. οπως καταλαβαινετε μου ηταν πραγματικα αδυνατο να ασχοληθω μονος μου....

----------


## Nikiforos

Που εχεις χαθει εσυ γαμω το κερατο μου το κλουβιο! εχουμε 500 χρονια να παμε για εναν καφε και σουβλακια!!! αντε ασε τα links και στησε καναν game server να παιζουμε!!!  ::  ασε ηθελα και εγω να σε βοηθησω αλλα τρεχω και εγω συνεχεια με διαφορα project ασχετα με το awmn που εχω αναλαβει και χρονος μηδεν....τελικα τα weekends δουλευεις ή καθεσε? έστω την μια μέρα? λενε και πως θα βρεχει μεχρι και το Σάββατο ρε γμτ!

----------


## speedemon

παιδια πανω που ψηλο αρχιζω να λασκαρω απο δουλειες και τρεξιματα... θα μαζεψω τον κομβο ..δεν το εχω ξεχασει ...μην ξεχνατε οτι ο καιρος ηταν τραγικος αυτες τις μερες... την καρτα της omni παραδωξος την ειδε μονο του χωρις επανεκκινηση κωστα.
δεν σε εχω ξεχασει
και πρεπει να ριξω μια ματια και με τον ysam για το τι κανει και αν εκπεμπει ή εδωσε αλλου το πιατο του ... προς ολους ομως γενικα ...συγνωμη και υπομονη

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία λοιπόν. Ευκαιρία το ΣΚ που θα έχει και κατάλληλο καιρό για ταρατσάδα.

----------


## nstergi

> παιδια πανω που ψηλο αρχιζω να λασκαρω απο δουλειες και τρεξιματα... θα μαζεψω τον κομβο ..δεν το εχω ξεχασει ...μην ξεχνατε οτι ο καιρος ηταν τραγικος αυτες τις μερες... την καρτα της omni παραδωξος την ειδε μονο του χωρις επανεκκινηση κωστα.
> δεν σε εχω ξεχασει
> και πρεπει να ριξω μια ματια και με τον ysam για το τι κανει και αν εκπεμπει ή εδωσε αλλου το πιατο του ... προς ολους ομως γενικα ...συγνωμη και υπομονη


idd

----------


## ysam

Εδώ είμαι man όποτε θες το ανεβάζουμε ξανά. Το πιάτο βλέπει βέβαια Πάρνηθα αλλά υπάρχουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Είναι θέμα 10 λεπτών να ξαναβγεί το λινκ δεν έχουμε θέμα.

----------


## speedemon

ζητησα απο τον κωστα να μου παρει 3 feederakia και με πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σηκωσουμε το linkaki να δουλευει οπως τον παλιο καλο καιρο .... ασχετο .. ο topgun ξεσκιστηκε να ρουταρι που τον ειδα πριν λιγο ..  ::  και γενικα ολα τα λινκ δουλευουν πολυ καλα... απλα θελουν μαζεμα στα καλωδια , feeder και ψηλοκεντραρισματακια..  ::  ...μετα θα σηκωσω Game Servers so be aware  ::

----------


## nstergi

γιαννη,

ο κομβος σου απο την τεταρτη που μας περασε εχει 100% cpu load.

το δικο μας λινκ ειναι συνδεδεμενο αλλα εχω κλεισει bgp, εδω και 2 εβδομαδες, γιατι θελει κεντραρισμα (σου εχω στειλει μηνυμα).

κανε κατι.....

----------


## speedemon

παιδια παιρνω αδεια μετα την δευτερα .ανημερα των εκλογων.. τοτε θα εχω χρονο klarabel να συναντηθουμε και για τα feeder .. θα μιλησω και με τον ΤOP και με τον Foobar περι του θεματος.. ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω απο θεμα χρονου ..θα κανω οτι μπορω.

----------


## speedemon

ο κομβος παιδια εχει πεσει 2 μερες τωρα γιατι ειχαμε απωλεια σκληρου... .θα αντικατασταθει με cf... λιγη υπομονη...

----------


## speedemon

παιδες ο κομβος ειναι UP με νεο microtik αλλα χωρις τις ρυθμισεις για να ρουταρει και να κανει connect στους αδερφους κομβους... θα τακτοποιηθει ομως Soon και αυτο .

----------


## fengi1

Γεια σου Γιαννη. Παντα με ανησηχουσε το το ... θα τακτοποιηθει σου.  ::

----------


## speedemon

αγορινα μου γλυκεια.. εφυγες και μας ελειψες... αυτο το " θα τακτοποιηθει μου " τελικα να που τακτοποιηθηκε συντομα .. βοηθησαν και αλλοι φυσικα τους οποιους υπερ ευχαριστω... αλλα δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου ..ειμαι ωρες ωρες... θελω να πω μερες μερες ... Ή μηπως να πω χρονια ..  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ζητησα απο τον κωστα να μου παρει 3 feederakia και με πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σηκωσουμε το linkaki να δουλευει οπως τον παλιο καλο καιρο .... ασχετο .. ο topgun ξεσκιστηκε να ρουταρι που τον ειδα πριν λιγο ..  και γενικα ολα τα λινκ δουλευουν πολυ καλα... απλα θελουν μαζεμα στα καλωδια , feeder και ψηλοκεντραρισματακια..  ...μετα θα σηκωσω Game Servers so be aware


Κοίταξα να δώ απο πότε εκκρεμεί το θέμα.....

Για κάνε κάτι "soon" με τα λίνκ που σου έχω πεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

Που έχεις χαθει ρε Γιάννη???? πρεπει να σε σκισω καμια μερα να στρωσεις! θα σε παρω καποια στιγμη τηλ να τα πουμε εχουμε χαθει κατι χρονια! τι θα γινει θα παιξουμε κανα CS vampire να σε παλουκώσω??  ::

----------


## speedemon

Λοιπον σημερα το βραδυ σαν τον κλεφτη ( ειχε δροσια ) περασα λαστιχοταινια σε ολα τα Feeder του κομβου και μαζεψα ολα τα καλωδια με δεματικα ωστε να μην υπαρχει αυτο το χαλι /μπαχαλο με κρεμασμενα καλωδια δεξια και αριστερα... στον TOP αλλαξα feeder μιας και το παλιο αν και σε καλη κατασταση δεν ειχε καπακι.. Ολα τα λινκ δουλευουν κομπλε 6 ενεργα - 2 ελευθερα και Omni σε AP . καποια θελουν λιγο κεντραρισματακι αλλα θα το μεριμνησω και αυτο μιας και αρχισα να το περνω ζεστα παλι.. ... Καιρος Ηταν.

----------


## speedemon

και εδω ειναι μια εικονα για το πως ειναι ο κομβος μαζεμενος..

----------


## devilman

να σου πήγε να δέσεις και το πάνω πάνω καλώδιο ε? χαχααχαχαχαχ

----------


## senius

> και εδω ειναι μια εικονα για το πως ειναι* ο κομβος μαζεμενος.*.


γκουχ ...γκουχ ... γκουχ ... , 
αυτά σου έδειξα στον TOP 3210? που ειναι οι κόντρα βίδες στις γωνίες επεκτάσεις? οι πατέντες στα καπάκια?
Πότε κερνάς καφέ είπες?????

Πρέπει να προσέξεις και να βελτιώσεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες στον ιστο, feeder κλπ....... Ο καλός λόγος και κανόνας μου, είναι να μάθεις τι σημαίνει ....*AUTO* (στο αυτόματο) ... για πολλά χρόνια.....και να μην χρειάζεται να ξανά ανέβεις στον δαίμονα.

Κι αυτό στο λέω επειδή σε γνώρισα, σε είδα να σηκώνεις και να κεντράρεις λινκ σε επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις ύψους και όχι μόνο, και δεν μασάς..................
Σε πάω μαν. Μην τα παρατάς.

Ενδιτ :
Στην 20121012_153930 photo, οι 2 εξαερώσεις σε τι χρησιμοποιούνται, και γιατί είναι εκεί οριζόντια παράλληλα στο ίδιο ύψος ?

Πρόσεξε τι θα απαντήσεις.....

----------


## speedemon

φιλε μου καλε Senius
2 Fan 12αρια σπρωχνουν αερα direct στην μητρικη ... ( τα καλοκαιρια ειναι πολυ βαρβαρα οταν δεν σε κρυβει τιποτα απο τον ηλιο.. ) επισης κοιτανε οι εξαερισμοι απο κατω και σφραγιζονται απο τουλι... ( το ενα θελει αλλαγη μιας και τρυπησε ) για να μην μπει κανενα πουλι μεσα και σαφως να μην μπαινει ευκολα σκονη και νερο...

Τριτη και τεταρτη απογευματακι καθομαι ... ο καφες ακουστικε πολυ καλη ιδεα. 

οσο για την ορθη " devilman " παρατηρηση " .. ε.. το σκεφτηκα λιγο παραπανω και ειπα... ασε μην συγχωρεθω ...δεν ειναι και κανενας στο σπιτι τωρα που με επιασε προκοπη  ::

----------


## fengi1

Σας ζηλευω ρε μαγκες... Ωραιες οι ταρατσαδες. Μου λειψανε εδω κατω.

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος... Foobar is back .. πλεον και τα 9 interface του κομβου ειναι up και λειτουργουν ... 1 omni στα 2.4 ghz και 8 λινκς με αδερφους κομβους... ( ο ιστος ειναι καλα μαζεμενος και ολα βαινουν καλως ) περασα λαστιχοτενια σε ολα τα feeder και ο κομβος εχει παλι UPS support .. 
το λινκ ειναι πλεον 
Ηaistas -->> awmn-8360-13133
Yugograle -->> awmn-17742-13133
ysam -->> awmn-121-13133
TOP -->> awmn-3210-13133
Geomanous -->> awmn-543-13133
Rainbow Warrior -->> awmn-17742-13133
Foobar -->> awmn-7736-13133
Top_Gun -->> awmn-3749-13133

----------


## klarabel

Ωραίος. Πήρε τά πάνω του ... ο κόμβος βλέπω. Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη.

----------


## speedemon

Παραθετω και το MAP των Ζευξεων του Κομβου

Συνημμένο 30972

----------


## nstergi

Ο κόμβος είναι down εδω και κάτι εβδομάδες.

Καμια ενημέρωση?

----------


## klarabel

Είχαμε μιλήσει μαζί και ηταν στο νησί του. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει επιστρέψει. Μου είπε πως θα το δεί.

----------


## ysam

Sorry έχω αργήσει να postάρω ότι μιλήσαμε και όντως είναι ακόμα στο νησί. Δεν το έχει εγκαταλείψει απλά είναι εκτός Αττικής για αρκετό καιρό οπότε θα το ανεβάσει μόλις γυρίσει. 

Μου είπε επίσης άν κάποιος έχει access στον κόμβο, ο οποίος τελευταία φορά που τον είδα είχε γυρίσει σε demo license και μπορεί να επέμβει, ας το κάνει. Αλλιώς μόλις γυρίσει..

----------


## speedemon

παιδια καλησπερα... μετα απο πολυ καιρο.... ειμαι ακομα στο νησι ... θα ερθω μεσα οκτωμβρη και απο εκει και περα θα αναλαβω την επαναλειτουργεια του κομβου ... σημερα επεστρεψε η μητερα μου στο σπιτι οπωτε αν καποιος θελει να κανει εναν κοπο να επαναφερει τον κομβο νωριτερα... καλοδεχουμενος ...δυστηχως ομως απο εδω που ειμαι εχω τα χερια μου δεμενα και εδω που ειμαι δεν ειμαι για διακοπες

----------


## speedemon

Το πραγμα εχει ως εξης .μεσα οκτωμβρη .επιστρεφω.δεν μπορω να κανω κατι καλυτερο. Υπομονη . Αν καποιος θελει να παρει την πρωτοβουλια να τον φιξαρει πριν ερθω να ετθει σε επαφη με εμενα και να του δωσω πρασινο φως να παει σπιτι μου να των επαναφερει

----------


## klarabel

Θα σε περιμένουμε ..... Ο κόμβος έχει ιστορικά Up & Down !!! ::

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι ίσως να μπορέσω να περάσω κάποια απο τις επόμενες μέρες αν ειναι κάποιος εκεί να ρίξω μια ματιά. Θα πάρω τηλ εννοείται να κανονίσω. Τα λέμε....

----------


## ysam

Άντε πάνε μια βόλτα και πάρε μαζί σου και ένα τελευταίο version mtik να του περάσεις στο pc.

----------


## klarabel

Κανένα latest configuration backup ?

----------


## speedemon

το τελευταιο το καναμε τοτε μαζι..... τιποτα νεοτερον

----------


## klarabel

Την άλλη εβδομάδα επιστρέφει απο το νησί ο Γιάννης (Megathirios) , όπως με ενημέρωσε σε επικοινωνία μαζί του πριν λίγο, και συγκεκριμένα στις 2 του ερχόμενου μήνα. 
Οπότε περιμένουμε ακόμα λίγο...
Στο μεταξύ διάστημα επειδή είχα επικοινωνήσει για να δώ το πρόβλημα δεν απάντησε κανείς γιατί έλλειπαν. 
Επίσης μου είπε πως θα βάλει RB για να μην υπάρχει ξανά παρόμοιο θέμα, και να ενημερώσω το φόρουμ όπως και έγινε. 
Εκ της Διευθύνσεως λοιπόν.

----------


## speedemon

Παιδια σας ζητω και παλι συγνωμη για την απουσια μου .... υπηρχαν οικογενειακα θεματα που με κρατησαν πισω στο θεμα επιστροφης ..Οπως τα λεει ειναι ο Κωστας ... θα ερθω και θα μπουμε σε σειρα και με ατελειωτο Up Time απο δω και μπρος ...

----------


## speedemon

σημερα εφτασα αθηνα... τερμα τα ψεματα λοιπον.. αυριο κοιταζω να γινει αναστιλωση κομβου asap... θα σας κραταω ενημερους παιδια.. οποιος θελει ..μπορει να με καλεσει για το οτιδηπωτε

----------


## ysam

Welcome Back. !!!!

Ξεκίνα από τον router αν θέλεις κάτι σφύρα εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## speedemon

παιδακια .τα ψεματα τελειωσανε ... χωρις να το δενω σχοινι κορδωνι ...αλλα 99% εκει θα καταλλειξουμε ... θα φυγει ο μεγαθυριος ΑΜD που αποδειχτηκε σκυλι και περιφανος τοσα χρονια και θα μπει στην θεση του ..ενα σετακι των τριων MikroTik Routerboard RB433UAHL ... που θα εξασφαλισουν σε σας σταθερο up time βρεξει - χιονισει ...και εμενα ... λιγοτερους πονοκεφαλους.. ...απο δευτερα προβαινω στην αγορα του ...οπωτε και περιμενετε νεα...
ο παλιος θα μπορουσε να ειχε μαζευτει ...αλλα οι cm9 θα φυγουν απο πανω του και το θεωρο χαζο να καταναλωσω τοσο κοπο και χρονο για κατι που ειναι αντικαταστησιμο..... λοιπον περιμενετε ...θα σας εχω ενημερους...

----------


## ysam

Μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι στο λινκ μας για να δω αν ειναι οκ από την πλευρά μου?

----------


## speedemon

ysam ευχαριστω για την καλη σου διαθεση και προθεση... τα routerboards που προανεφερα θελουν καπου 14 μερες.. αυτο δεν ειναι ανεχτο απο μεριας μου ...οπωτε ο κοσμος θα αναστυλωθει και αν και εφοσον μετα τα παρω θα γινει η τροποποιηση του .. οπωτε μεινετε σε αναμονη παιδια και ολα θα φτιαξουν

----------


## fengi1

α ρε Γιαννη 4 χρονια στην αναμονη μας εχεις.

----------


## speedemon

αγορι μου γλυκο ...  ::  ... 
Λοιπον .. .ο κομβος δουλευει λεβεντες ... ειναι Up τωρα που μιλαμε ....αλλα ... ( αχ αυτα τα αλλα .) ... καποιος προσπαθησε απομακρυσμενα να αναβαθμιση το mikrotik του κομβου ... με καλη προθεση αλλα τα εκανε ολα χαλια.... το μικροτικ δηλαδη που ειχαμε ... ( ηταν εκεινο που εν αγνοια μας ειχε το θεμα με τον κινεζικο dns ) και πηγε λοιπον να το αλλαξη με αποτελεσμα να κολισει και να μην δουλευει ο κομβος.... τα κακα νεα ειναι οτι χασαμε ολο το configuration που ηταν μεσα και δεν υπαρχουν οι συχνοτητες μας και τα setup που ειχε ο καθενας .. ) τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν οι κωδικοι access για τους περισσοτερους απο εσας οπωτε και μπορειτε να μπειτε να σεταρετε το δικο σας με τον μεγαθυριο link ... θα ερθω και σε επαφη μαζι σας... Το αλλο καλο ειναι οτι εχω καταφερει να κανω Connect στον Haistas οπωτε αν δεν ειναι αποκωμενος ...μπορειτε μεσο αυτου το ενως link να μπειτε... επιπλεον για να μην ξαναπαθω τα ιδια με 1 σκληρο που ειχα ολο κιολο ...τωρα εχω ειδη ετοιμα με μικροτικ τρεις σκληρους και μια Compact Flash με αναλογο ανταπτρορα ide to cf ... Ζηταω συγνωμη για το Delay ... κανω οτι μπορω .. και σημερα αρρωστος ειμουν και ειμουν ταρατσαδα προ ολιγου για το εν λογο θεμα.

----------


## nstergi

αρα να κανουμε ΤΩΡΑ το setup στον παλαιο εξοπλισμο? ή να περιμενουμε μεχρι να εγκαταστησεις το νεο?

----------


## speedemon

Βασικα καλο θα ηταν να τον σεταρουμε τον παλιο μεγαθυριο για πολλους και ευνοητους λογους... α) τα ρουτερμποαρντ δεν ειναι διαθεσιμα και θελουν 14 μερες για να τα παραλλαβουν απο το καταστημα που μπορω να τα παρω φτηνοτερα ... β) η παραγγελια θα γινει μεσω φιλου που με εχει στο περιμενε μηπως και τα κοψουμε τιμολογιο και γλυτωσω και τον φαπα.. οπωτε 20 + μερες .. γ) θα μπορεσω να κρατησω τις ρυθμισεις μας για να τις βαλω στα ρουτερμπορντ και δεν θα σας ψαχνω εκ τοτε ... και θα κρατησω και αυτο το backup για να το βαλω στους αλλους σκληρους εαν χρειαστουμε να προβουμε σε τετοιες λυσεις οπως ταρατσο Pc στο αμεσο μελλον σαν δυκλιδα ασφαλειας.. δ) να δουμε τι δουλευει απο τα λινκ μας .....ε) ποσο σταθερος ειναι ο κομβος μετα απο τοσο καιρο ακαμψιας ... (να καθαριστει ... να ξαναμαζευτει αφου τον κατεβασω ) ... αυτα οσα μου ερχοντε ως τωρα

----------


## speedemon

γενικα ειναι ασταθης ο κομβος και χανω το τοπικο Lan οπωτε το αναφερω και αυτο

----------


## speedemon

Βασικα παω να τον κατεβασω και να τον καθαρισω μεσα τελειως ..... (αρρωστος ξεαρρωστος ) . θα καθαριστει και θα σας πω ποτε τον ξανα εβαλα πισω .. αλλωστε δεν ειμαι για εξω .. το πολυ πολυ να γινω χειροτερα

----------


## speedemon

τον κατεβασα ... μεινετε παιδες σε Stand by

----------


## speedemon

Λενε οτι ουδεις μονιμοτερων απο του προσωρινου.... ευχομαι να μην χρειαστει να μεινει επανω για πολυ αλλα καλο ειναι κιολας ο Μεγαθυριος να αρχισει να δειχνει χαρακτηρα ...

Το κουτι του καθαριστηκε απο σκουρια και ξαναβαφτηκε .. 
Αλλαχτηξε το τροφοδωτικο ...μεγαλυτερο σε Watt
νεο μηχανημα .. ..
Intel pentium 4
Cpu 3GHz 
Ram 1GB
HDD Ide to Cf adapter με 4GB Compact Flash
Αλλαχτηκαν ολοι οι ανεμιστηρες

Η παναγια μαζι μας...

Ελπιζω να εχει πλεον Endless Up time..

Παιδια αυριο θα το βαλω... να τραβηξει και το χρωμα , εχει συσκοτησει ....ειμαι και αρρωστος... .. αυτα

----------


## klarabel

Διάλεξες και την μέρα που ρίχνει ..καρέκλες !

Αστο να δουλεψει και λίγο μέσα και παρακολούθησε το να δείς πώς παίζει...

----------


## speedemon

o κομβος ειναι up και εχει συνδεθει στον haistas ... .... θα προσπαθησω να ερθω και σε επαφη μαζι του ... ειδα κατα την τοποθετηση οτι καποια feeder exoun σπασμενα καπακια ...αμεσα θα το φτιαξουμε και αυτο

----------


## klarabel

Εκανα κάποιες δοκιμές και έβαλα και comments σε κάποια if's. Οταν επανέλθουν και οι αλλοι δύο κόμβοι απο εδώ θα δοκιμάσω πάλι. Θα σε ενημερώσω Γιάννη.

----------


## speedemon

Το ταρατσοPC δεν ειναι πολυ σταθερο ουτε και αυτο το καλο ειναι οτι αυριο θεωρητικα παραλαμβανω 1 routerboard με αδιαβροχο κουτι και τα συναφι ... τα αλλα σε 15 μερες δυστιχως ... θα κοιτακσω να μπορεσω αμεσα να το βαλω επανω και να απομακρυνο τελειως το ταρατσοPC .... ευχομαι να υσηχασω τελειως με το θεμα uptime και Stability ... αμην ...

----------


## speedemon

Το πρωτο routerboard του μεγαθυριου ειναι γεγονος ... ειναι ειδη ενεργο και εχει κανει connect σε Haista kai Foobar ...( με τον foobar κατι δεν παει καλα ... θα το δουμε κατοπιν επικοινωνιας μαζι ) Το τριτο Link ειναι του Top .... Τα υπολοιπα ειναι στον αερα αλλα θα τακτοποιηθουνε αμεσα ,μωλις παραλαβω και τα υπολοιπα routerboards ( θελουν 2 βδομαδες στο νερο οπωτε υπομονη ) ... Το σιγουρο παντος ειναι ενα... τερμα το ταρατσοPC και το τραγικο Up time... Nεο μηχανιμα σφραγισμενο σε αδιαβροχο κουτι και το κεφαλακι μας υσηχο .. 
Eπισης ο Κομβος απο τον πολυ αερα προ ημερων εχει φαει σε καποια πιατα μεγαλη μετατοπιση και κοιτανε αλλου για αλλου... οπωτε πρεπει να γινει εκ νεοτ alignment.. ( δυστηχως δεν εχει γινει και στον φιλο Foobar οπωτε απλα ειναι κατι στο θεμα Hardware...)

----------


## speedemon

Ενημερωθηκα οτι εντος της βδομαδος θα εχω και τα 2 επιπλεον routerboards .... Το ειδη υπαρχον ειναι σταθεροτατο και ολα δουλευουν καλως ... Δυστηχος το Link μου με ΤOP εχει θεμα απο την απεναντι μερια μιας και με τις βροχες χαλασε το σημα και μετα απο λιγες μερες το εχασα τελειως ... ( θα φτιαχτει και αυτο .. που θα παει ) ... αλλα τα 2 υπαρχουσα λινκ που δουλευουν επανω στον 1 ρουτερακι μας ειναι μια χαρα ....
Θα ερθω απο βδομαδα σε επικοινωνια και με τους λοιπους ... οπωτε και τα λεμε τοτε

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση στο 1ο rb433 του κόμβου MEGATHIRIOS (#13133), σε v.6.7
Έγινε ρύθμιση του τοπικού δικτύου & ενεργοποιήθηκαν 30 DHCP σε αυτό.
Μόλις έρθουν και τα άλλα 2 επιπλέον routerboards, θα ρυθμιστούν κι αυτά αντίστοιχα,με κοινό AS.
Προχώρα Γιάννη. !!

----------


## speedemon

Senius σε υπερ ευχαριστω για την προσωπικη σου ενασχοληση .... θα τα πουμε πολυ συντομα πρωτα ο θεος

----------


## speedemon

Ο κομβος εχει πλεον 3 routerboard τοποθετημενα και συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους και μεσω ανεστραμενου utp ( crossover ) και κανονικα μεσω Switch επι της οικιας μου ( Για περιπτωση που χρειαστει εναλλακτικος τροπος επικοινωνιας μεταξυ τους .... ( το εκανα και βλεπουμε που θα χρειαστει ) ... Και τα 3 mikrotik routerboard εινα τα 433 UAH . το καθενα στο δικο του στεγανο κουτι και ολα με τρωφοδοσια μεσω poe over lan . μας εμεινε να αναστυλωσουμε τα link που ειναι αρκετο καιρο down .. και να γινουν μικρο μαζεματα στον ιστο ,σφηχτηρες ,feeders , δεματικα για τα καλωδια που κρεμονται και ρυθμισεις στα mikrotikia .....

----------


## ysam

Γιάννη φτιάξε μου ένα account στα routeria για να το σετάρουμε

----------


## speedemon

εισαι ετοιμος απο χτες ysam ... 
kai opoios αλλος συνδιαχειριστης θελει... πμ.

----------


## speedemon

Καταραρχας .... Χρονια πολλα και καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους τους αδερφους κομβους και το Awmn συνολικα με υγεια ,χαρα , endless up times και δυνατα λινκς σε ολους..
Σημερα καλοσοριζουμε και το τεταρτο ρουτερμποαρντ στον μεγαθυριο ... Δεν εχει τοποθετηθει επανω αλλα συντομα θα παρει και αυτο θεση....
Ο απολογισμος λοιπον για οσους δεν γιγνωσκουν ειναι 3 mikrotik routerboard 433 UAH με οχτω cm9 (links) και μια Cm6 [(ομνι) παιζει και a αλλα δεν θελω] = συνολο 9 interface
και ο μικροτερος αδερφος ... ενα ALIX 2d2 με 2 interface ( cm9 wistron ) Total = 11 interface...... To μικρο αδερφακι του μεγαθυριου θα τοποθετηθει συντομα και θα αρχισουν να κεντραριζονται πιατα και να αναστυλωνοντε τα λινκ που ειναι κατω γενικοτερα ... ( παιδια ... εχει κρυο εδω πανω .. λιγη υπομονη ζηταω)

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα εχουμε την αναστυλωση 2 επιπλεον λινκ του κομβου ... ο αδερφος κομβος ysam ειναι up and running με ειδη ανοιχτο bgp και ο Rainbow Warrior ειναι επισης up απλα δεν ανοιξαμε το traffic ακομα.
Επισης η Omni του μεγαθυριου ειναι ενεργη με ελευθερη προσβαση και παραχωροντας αυτοματα ip στου συνανθρωπους μας που τον εχουν αναγκη .... μαζι με το ελευθερο στο awmn εχουν και συνδεσιμοτητα στο ιντερνετ (σε πολυ αργη ταχυτητα 500kbps μονο ) αρκετη ομως για να τους βοηθισει να εχουν προσβαση στα email toυς ... σε τηλεφωνα αναγκης.. οδικους χαρτες ή στα μυνηματα τους στο fb  ::  
Ολα τα ευσημα πανε στον αδερφο ysam που υπερευχαριστω μιας και εμενα μου λειπει η τεχνογνωσια..... καλη χρονια σε ολους

----------


## speedemon

Το λινκ Yugograle ειναι up και δουλευει και αυτο.... ο Κομβος πλεον εχει επανω στον ιστο του και το τεταρτο routerboard ενεργο (δεν εχουν συνδεθει πιατα -feeder ακομα ) ..
Επομενος σε σειρα ... Geomanous για να τακτοποιηθει και το 6ο απ τα 8 Λινκ που ειχε ο κομβος ... 
Εδω ειμαστε.. ολα θα γινουν

----------


## klarabel

Ειναι άλλο ένα ακόμα απο την πλευρά μου, μόλις είναι έτοιμο θα σου πώ...

----------


## speedemon

οπωτε εισαι ετοιμος κωστα πες μου να το φτιαξουμε και του rainbow warrior .. αντε  ::

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα ξημερωματα εγιναν καποιες ανακαταταξεις στο εσωτερικο δυκτιακο κομματι του Megathiriou και επρεπε να πεσουν τα router 3-4 φορες.. δεν ηταν καποιο θεμα ασταθειας ...οπωτε ολα cool .. θα ξανα γινουν καποιες μικροδιορθωσεις στο μελλον ...προς το παρον ομως ..επαναπαυθειτε... (Σημερα το βραδυ θα παρω ενα πιατο και μια γωνια για το link που ετοιμαζω με Gfan ... ) και βλεπουμε...

----------


## speedemon

Το λινκ με GFAN-2 ειναι γεγονος ... και παιζει και παρα πολυ καλα με το καλημερα ( μην το ματιασω ) .... Παμε για αλλα .....

----------


## fengi1

φτου Γιαννη .

----------


## speedemon

Εσενα θα σε δω ποτε ρε ψυχη...??? οπως παμε θα σε ξεχασω...

----------


## klarabel

Fengi τον είδες τον Γιαννάρα (πολύχρονος ρε....εστω και λίγο καθυστερημένα), μπορεί να αργεί ..λίγο αλλά αμα το πάρει απόφαση δεν τον σταματάει τίποτα...... ::

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα και επίσημα η Σελίδα του μεγαθήριου είναι ενεργή .Ενα απο τα βασικά της καλά είναι η συλλογη των σελιδών του AWMN στο πλάι ( μερικές ειναι στο πλάι ) αλλα και στην κατηγορία "AWMN ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ".
Για να την δείτε μπείτε στο www.megathirios.awmn

----------


## speedemon

Σημερα Ανακοινωνω με χαρα και την σελιδα που εφτιαξα για να προσθεσω ενα λιθαρακι στο θεμα Gaming του AWMN που δεν παει πολυ καλα τελευταια... www.gameservers.awmn και ειδη υπαρχουν 2 Gameservers του κομβου ετοιμοι για να παιξετε ειτε απο AWMN , ειτε απο internet... επισης υπαρχει και στιλη με τους Game Servers αλλων κομβων που τοποθετω φτανει να εχω μια ενημερωση απο τον κομβουχο που τον εχει φτιαξει ...ενα pm με το url που θα γινετε redirect και να βαλουμε ενα baneraki και λιγα λογια .... Καλο Gaming Σε Ολους...

----------


## senius

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Έχει κρεμάσει το τέταρτο σου rb433ah (10.67.173.4) εδώ κι ενα μήνα (οπού έχεις λινκ με τον sweet & gfan2), το οποίο *κάθε ένα λεπτό κάνει ριμπουτ*. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσεις τελικά να το σώσεις μετά απο τόσο καιρο....

Προσπαθώ εδώ κι ένα μήνα (οπού υπάρχει το πρόβλημα), και σε καλώ σε 2 κινητά τηλέφωνα που μου έχεις αποστείλει.

Σου έχω αποστείλει email από παντού, αλλά δεν...

Τελικό εχω κλείσει το bgp από την απέναντι μεριά οπού έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο σου rb.

Όταν μπορέσεις, ενημέρωσε.
over!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, ο φίλος Γιάννης εδώ και καιρό έχει μετακομίσει μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό, έχει αφήσει καποιους να έχουν το νου τους στον κόμβο, όχι εμένα. Τον έχω και στο facebook οπότε θα τον ενημερωσω να μου πει τι μπορεί να γίνει και θα γράψω εδώ. Προς ενημέρωση για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν έχω απολύτως καμια πρόσβαση στον κόμβο ή σε μπρίκια απλά γράφω επειδή είναι φίλος μου. 

Edit: μόλις τον βρήκα στο fb messanger είπε πως έκανε restart το 433 ξαναδες τα αν έφτιαξε. Το link με ysam δείχνει να έχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν ξέρει τι φταίει. Αυτά....

----------


## ysam

Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο rb για να δω τι έχει. Νομίζω ένα απλό reset δεν κάνει κάτι αφού έτσι και αλλιώς κάνει από μόνο του.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο δικό του; Είναι το ίδιο rb με τα links που είπε ο Senius; sorry δεν έχω πρόσβαση για να δω. Άμα μου δώσει θα τα κοιτάξω. Μήπως έχει h/w πρόβλημα το rb; Δλδ κάνει restarts και δεν μπορείς να μπεις;

----------


## ysam

Ναι έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό που είναι το λινκ μας αλλά κατεβάζει με 20b/s και κολλάει κάποια στιγμή. 

Το λινκ είναι down και η διαδρομή για να φτάσω εκεί δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω. Θα ενημερωσω πάλι τον Γιάννη.

----------


## senius

Στο 4ο rb οπού κάνει συνεχεια επανεκινησεις, κατάφερα εδώ και 3,5 ώρες και μπήκα, και έκανα disable την καρτα που χρησιμοποιεί για τον Gfan2. την ιδια στιγμη ανοιξα το bgp του sweet.!!

Απο εκείνη την ωρα φαίνεται οτι έστρωσε το μπρικι.
Για να δούμε. φτου φτου.
Να υποθεσω οτι βασεσε η cm9 για τον Gfan2?

Οσο αφορα ο λινκ με τον ysam, βρηκα την καρτα του disable, και σε εργοστασιακες ρυθμίσεις..... 
Σε σκαν που κανω σε ολες τις μπαντες, δεν σκαναρω τον ysam.
Γιάννη ysam, αν δεν θες απο εδω μέσα να γραψεις κάτι, στειλε μου email γυρνα σε AP και να ανοιξουμε το λινκ σου.

Μπαίνω κανονικά στα 4 μπρίκια του Μεγαθηριου.!!

----------


## senius

Τελικα με το που ανοιξα και την καρτα για ysam, ... αντε για το rb, κανει τα γνωστα παλι.
Αντε να δουμε πως και πότε θα ξανα μπουμε στο μπρικι ωστε να κλεισουμε και την καρτα του ysam περα του Gfan2 και να παραμείνει μονο ο sweet ανοιχτος..
Αν κάποιος καταφέρει να μπει, ας κλείσει και την καρτα με ysam, και βλεπουμε μετα τι θα κανουμε.
Τι στο καλο? βαρεσανε 2 καρτες? η δεν πατανε καλα στα σλοτ? και λογω ζεστης συστολης διαστολης κρασαραν?

----------


## senius

Καταφερα και μπηκα στο rb4,
Εκλεισα και την cm9 την καρτα με ysam.

To mpriki rb4, συμπεριφέρεται καλώς, μονο με την καρτα του sweet ανοιχτη.

Παρακαλω τους υπολοιπους διαχειριστές του κομβου, να μην ξανα ανοιξουν τις 2 προβληματικες καρτες που φαινονται να δημιουργουν το προβλημα.

Ας βρουμε τροπο να επικοινωνησουμε με τον Γιαννη megathirio, και να βρουμε τροπο να παμε σπιτι του, να του αλλαξουμε 2 cm9.

Στην διάθεση σας φιλοι μου , για οπουδήποτε βοήθεια και διευκρίνηση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, θα τον ενημερώσω εγώ να μας πει τι να κάνουμε και θα γράψω, μόνο στο fb messanger μπορώ και τον βρίσκω, εκεί που είναι είναι ανάποδα οι ώρες λογικό ακόμα και να παίζουν τα κινητά να μην τα σηκώνει αλλά μην χρεώνεστε και τσάμπα.
αν θέλετε πείτε μου ποιος ενδιαφέρεται να τον κάνει add στο fb να μιλάτε απευθείας να μην παίζουμε το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο...
του τα εγραψα δεν ειναι μεσα τωρα οπως ειπα εχει αναποδες ωρες τωρα εκει μαλλον ειναι ξημερωματα, οταν μου απαντησει θα σας γραψω.

----------


## senius

Οτι χρειαζεται να το κανουμε, καθως και με οποιο κοστος απο εμας, θα γινει.
Το θεμα ειναι η επικοινωνια με αυτος και με τους οικιους του.

----------


## Nikiforos

Του γραφω θα συνενοηθουμε και θα γραψω εδω παλι, δυστυχως ειναι αναποδα οι ωρες και οταν ειμαστε εμεις μεσα δεν ειναι αυτος.

----------


## senius

> Οτι χρειαζεται να το κανουμε, καθως και με οποιο κοστος απο εμας, θα γινει.
> Το θεμα ειναι η επικοινωνια με αυτος και με τους οικιους του.



Καλησπέρα 
Εδώ και 14 ημέρες, στον κόμβο MEGATHIRIOS (#13133), το μόνο που έχει παραμείνει up από τα 3 rb433ah, είναι μόνο το 2ο rb (απο τα 3 rb433) κι αυτό με 1 bb λινκ ενεργό (έχει μείνει up και το x86 σε AP)

megathirios rb433 3.jpg

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να βρεθούμε σε επικοινωνία με τον ίδιο η τους οικείους του, ώστε να πάμε στον χώρο του και να τα (24/7) τσιμεντοποιήσουμε by senius, ΟΕΟ?

Στα τηλέφωνα που μου έχει δώσει καθώς και στα email, δεν απαντάει και δεν απάντησε ποτέ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, του έχω μεταβιβάσει το πρόβλημα, μου είπε πως το καλοκαίρι δεν ήταν κανείς σπίτι. Του είπα να μπει στο forum να γράψει αλλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει. Ούτε και μου είπε κάτι άλλο. Εγώ του γράφω από το fb. Θα του ξαναπω παλι. Ή φωτογραφία είναι από το rb του; Όπως έχω πει δεν έχω καμία πρόσβαση για να δω κάτι....

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα, του έχω μεταβιβάσει το πρόβλημα, μου είπε πως το καλοκαίρι δεν ήταν κανείς σπίτι. Του είπα να μπει στο forum να γράψει αλλά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει. Ούτε και μου είπε κάτι άλλο. Εγώ του γράφω από το fb. Θα του ξαναπω παλι.


Mπορεις να μου στείλεις σε pm (μέσω του awmn-wind) τον λογαριασμό του στο facebook, μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Του έγραψα τώρα αλλά πάλι δεν είναι μέσα του μεταβιβασα ότι ειπες. Ναι θα σου στείλω pm.

----------


## senius

> Του έγραψα τώρα αλλά πάλι δεν είναι μέσα του μεταβιβασα ότι ειπες. Ναι θα σου στείλω pm.


οκ ευχαριστώ. τα έλαβα.
Θα προσπαθήσω κι εγω να επικοινωνήσω μέσω fb.
Αν χρειαστώ κάτι παραπέρα, θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## senius

> Οτι χρειαζεται να το κανουμε, καθως και με οποιο κοστος απο εμας, θα γινει.
> Το θεμα ειναι η επικοινωνια με αυτος και με τους οικιους του.


Καλησπέρα στους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN.
Έγινε τελικά η επικοινωνία.!
Σήμερα οι senius, Gfan, sweet, είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) μια που ο Γιάννης (ο κομβούχος) λείπει στο εξωτερικό.
Όλα στον κόμβο είναι up & running !!!

MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) 30-9-2015.jpg

Ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν από το προσωπικό φασουλάκι τους, για την αναβάθμιση του MEGATHIRIOS (#13133).


#MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) 30-9-2015_1.jpg #MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) 30-9-2015_2.jpg #MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) 30-9-2015_3.jpg #MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) 30-9-2015_4.jpg 

Και μετά, ήρθε η απολαβή !!! :

#MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) (Gfan & senius) 30-9-2015_6.jpg #MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) (Gfan & sweet) 30-9-2015_5.jpg Συνημμένο 33823

Συνεχίζουμε να προσφέρουμε στο AWMN.!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! κατάλαβα τα ρημάξατε τα σουβλάκια εκει απέναντι ε?  :: pp

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! κατάλαβα τα ρημάξατε τα σουβλάκια εκει απέναντι ε? pp


Μπα, αλλού πήγαμε, ... μας κέρασε το δίκτυο μας .!!
Δεν το ξέρεις? 
Είναι την μόδας τώρα τελευταία.!!

Έχουμε κι ενα δυσάρεστο στον κόμβο, από την πολεοδομία και τον Δήμο.
Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσουμε και πάλι.
Θα καταθέσουμε απο αυριο, ΦΕΚ , νόμους κλπ, πάλι απο την αρχή.....

Και θα ήθελα εδώ να επισημάνω τα εξής προς όλο το AWMN και όχι μόνο:
θα μας αντιπροσωπεύσει σε ότι ακολουθήσει με τα επακόλουθα περί πολεοδομίας κλπ, ο σύλλογος AWMN και γενικά το AWMN?
Εδώ θα σας ήθελα φίλοι μου.

Η θα αφήσετε τον Γιάννη να το τραβήξει και πάλι μόνος του?

----------


## Nikiforos

τι έγινε πάλι???? τις προαλες είχε πέσει καρφωτη στην δημοτικη αστυνομια (οταν ειχαμε) για κατηγορια οτι ειναι κεραιες κινητης.....μαλιστα ειχε τυχει να ειμαι εκει οταν καποιος περιεργος εβγαζε φωτος τον κομβο με DSLR μηχανη και τηλεφακο απο μακρια ενας ηλικιωμενος καπως ηταν, και οταν πηγα να τον ρωτησω τι κανει ετρεξε να εξαφανιστει.
Τωρα τι εγινε? μπορεις να πεις περισσοτερα? κριμα να εχουμε τετοια ρε γμτ.....
δυστυχως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τωρα ο καθε ασχετος με κεραιες κινητης, θα μπαινει στην σελιδα της ΕΕΤΤ http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=39487 θα βλεπει τις δηλωμενες κεραιες και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα λενε οτι ειναι παρανομες κεραιες κινητης! ειμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο δλδ!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) έγινε αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα μπρίκια.
Διορθώθηκαν κάποιες μικρορυθμίσεις, σε αυτά.
Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον SV1AMR ( #13998 )

Ενημερώθηκε και ο κόμβος στο WIND με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Διορθώθηκαν και οι ζώνες DNS & nameserver (NS), οπού ήταν λάθος περασμένα.

Συνεχίζουμε...!!
 ::

----------


## Convict

> Στον κόμβο MEGATHIRIOS (#13133) έγινε αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα μπρίκια.
> Διορθώθηκαν κάποιες μικρορυθμίσεις, σε αυτά.
> Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον SV1AMR ( #13998 )
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε και ο κόμβος στο WIND με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
> Διορθώθηκαν και οι ζώνες DNS & nameserver (NS), οπού ήταν λάθος περασμένα.
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε...!!


Σε ποια Version έγιναν update ;

----------


## senius

> Σε ποια Version έγιναν update ;


Στην v6.xx
Ερώτηση : σε όλα που διάβασες παραπάνω, αυτή ήταν μόνο η απορία σου?

----------


## Convict

> Στην v6.xx
> Ερώτηση : σε όλα που διάβασες παραπάνω, αυτή ήταν μόνο η απορία σου?


Yeap  :: 

Αλλά δεν μου απάντησες...Bugfix or stable;

----------


## senius

> Yeap 
> 
> Αλλά δεν μου απάντησες...Bugfix or stable;


Γιώργο, θες να πάμε μαζί στην πολεοδομία, να τους τα εξηγήσεις κι εσύ ένα χέρι, και μετα να περασουμε απο τον Megathirio να δουμε και την version στα μπρικια του, αν είναι Bugfix or stable?

----------


## speedemon

Θελω να πω ενα ...."" Ειμαι και γω εδω "" . Θελω να ευχαριστησω τα πραγματικα αξιεπαινα αυτα παιδια (senius, Gfan, sweet) που τρεξανε για να βαλουν τον μεγαθηριο σε τροχια με το δυκτιο . Κερδισανε καθε δικαιωμα συνδιαχειρησεις του και τους ευχαριστω βαθυτα....... Ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης και απο πολεοδομικο θεμα.. " υσηχια στον οριζοντα υστερα απο την παραδοση ολων των απαραιτητων παραστατικων που εδωσε ο φιλος Senius στην μητερα μου για να διευθετηση την υποθεση με την υπηρεσια της πολεοδομιας.... Ο κομβος εχει ελαχιστα θεματακια που ειναι επιλυσιμα και αυτα... Συγνωμη που ειμαι απων απο το forum αλλα λειπω εκτος ελλαδας και για μονιμα προς το παρον...... Αλλα παρολλα τ'αυτα τον αφησα στην καλυτερη δυνατη κατασταση για να λειτουργει για το καλο του δυκτιου και να εξυπηρετει ολους τους φιλους το Awmn.....

----------


## senius

Εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη, για την προσφορά σου στο AWMN δίκτυο μας.

Σήμερα παρέα με τον sweet και με ψηλόβροχο, ειχαμε πάλι ταρατσάδα.
Στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133), αποκαταστάθηκαν και ολοκληρώθηκαν όλες οι εργασίες συντήρησης αυτού.

Αντικαταστάθηκαν τα 4 ενσωματωμένα τροφοδοτικά/poe, με _καινούργια 4 x PoE Injector και 4 x ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά 24v - 2.5 A__ (thanks senius).
Αντικαταστάθηκαν κάποια καλώδια ethernet με καινούργια__ (thanks senius).
Αντικαταστάθηκαν 2 CM6, με 2 καινούργιες CM9 (thanks Gfan).
Ολοκληρωθήκαν κάποια μικροκεντραρίσματα σε bb link.
Το bb link με_ _ysam (#121) ενεργοποιήθηκε και πάλι._

Γιάννη Μεγαθήριε στο αφιερώνουμε φίλε !!!

Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_1.jpg Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_2.jpg Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_3.jpg Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_4.jpg Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_5.jpg Megathirios (#13133) 8-10-2015_6.jpg

----------


## senius

> Θελω να πω ενα ...."" Ειμαι και γω εδω "" . Θελω να ευχαριστησω τα πραγματικα αξιεπαινα αυτα παιδια (senius, Gfan, sweet) που τρεξανε για να βαλουν τον μεγαθηριο σε τροχια με το δυκτιο . Κερδισανε καθε δικαιωμα συνδιαχειρησεις του και τους ευχαριστω βαθυτα....... Ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης και απο πολεοδομικο θεμα.. " υσηχια στον οριζοντα υστερα απο την παραδοση ολων των απαραιτητων παραστατικων που εδωσε ο φιλος Senius στην μητερα μου για να διευθετηση την υποθεση με την υπηρεσια της πολεοδομιας.... Ο κομβος εχει ελαχιστα θεματακια που ειναι επιλυσιμα και αυτα... Συγνωμη που ειμαι απων απο το forum αλλα λειπω εκτος ελλαδας και για μονιμα προς το παρον...... Αλλα παρολλα τ'αυτα τον αφησα στην καλυτερη δυνατη κατασταση για να λειτουργει για το καλο του δυκτιου και να εξυπηρετει ολους τους φιλους το Awmn.....


Εδώ κι ένα μήνα έχουμε στείλει pm με ολες τις μεθόδους στον geomanous (#543) στο να παραμείνει το bb link megathirios-geomanous, αλλά ποτέ δεν μας απάντησε ο απέναντι.
Το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο του megathirios γύρισε μισή μοίρα αριστερά, στον ampatzis2 (#21860) και είμαστε μια χαρά .
Αφιερωμένο στον ξενιτεμένο Γιάννη !!!

Ερώτηση : Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στο awmn?

----------


## Convict

> Ερώτηση : Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στο awmn?


Παρών...

Και όσον αφορά του υπολοίπους...Ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο.

----------


## senius

> Παρών...
> 
> Και όσον αφορά του υπολοίπους...Ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο.


Thanks man !!!
Ανέλυσε λίγο , Ο καθένας με τον δικό του τρόπο...... που και πότε?

----------


## senius

Έχουν σταλεί εδώ και μέρες e-mail με όλους τους τρόπους, στους foobar (#7736) & haistas (#8360) (οπού είναι και τερματικός), για αλλαγη συχνότητας, γιατί 3 bb link, παίζουν στην ίδια συχνότητα, Απάντηση δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα .....
Πιστεύω οι συγκεκριμένοι φίλοι να ανταποκριθούν άμεσα και καλώς (μπουκώνουν τα συγκεκριμένα bb λινκ τους σε ccq), 
Δεν ξέρω ποιοι είχαν σεταρει όλα τα bb λινκ του Megathirios (#13133) 
Αξίζει όμως να τα βελτιστοποιήσουμε !!!
Σε αναμονή .....

----------


## speedemon

Βλεπω ο μεγαθηριος εγινε το νεο σας εξοχικο... Παιδια ειστε ολοι λεβεντες ...... ευχαριστω που κρατατε τον μεγαθηριο ξαγρυπνο και περιφανο.... αξιζει καθε λεπτο και καθε cents που εδωσα και δωσατε για να ειναι ακομα εκει και να λειτουργει ακαταπαυστα...... Και παλι .. Ευχαριστω παιδια......

Κυριως γιατι τον αφησα σε καλα χερια..

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα
Στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133) εκτός του AP : awmn-megathirios_13133_Hot Spot (user/pass : awmn), δημιουργήθηκε και ένα κλασσικό AP με ssid : awmn-megathirios_13133_AP, στην συχνότητα 2442, το οποίο δίνει και αυτό 30 dhcp ips στους χρήστες του AWMN.

Εδώ και 1.5 μήνα προσπαθώ και έχω επικοινωνήσει πολλαπλές φορές και με όλους τους τρόπους να βρω τον ιδιοκτήτη του κόμβου haistas (#8360) (οπού είναι και τερματικός κόμβος) η συχνότητα που είναι το link του, συμπίπτει σχεδόν με άλλους 2 κόμβους και δημιουργεί προβλήματα , αλλά έως τώρα δεν έχουμε πάρει καμιά απάντηση από αυτόν. Παρατήρησα ότι στο συγκεκριμένο bb link, εδώ κι ένα 6αμηνο, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως τραφικ.

Το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο που κοίταγε από τον Megathirios (#13133) προς τον haistas (#8360) , θα πάψει να λειτουργεί στο εξής με τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο και θα γυρίσει πλέον τις επόμενες ημέρες κάποιες μοίρες , σε κόμβους που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται σήμερα για το AWMN.

Πλέον το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο εκπέμπει σε AP 
Κάθετη πόλωση
Ssid : awmn-13133_megathirios bb search
5600

Οι προσπάθειες στο AWMN συνεχίζονται.... για 24/7 σοβαρές καταστάσεις
Να 'μαστε καλά.!!

Εκ μέρους του Γιάννη megathirios, οπού λείπει στο εξωτερικό.
senius

----------


## senius

> Βλεπω ο μεγαθηριος εγινε το νεο σας εξοχικο... Παιδια ειστε ολοι λεβεντες ...... ευχαριστω που κρατατε τον μεγαθηριο ξαγρυπνο και περιφανο.... αξιζει καθε λεπτο και καθε cents που εδωσα και δωσατε για να ειναι ακομα εκει και να λειτουργει ακαταπαυστα...... Και παλι .. Ευχαριστω παιδια......
> Κυριως γιατι τον αφησα σε καλα χερια..


Σήμερα Σάββατο 13-2-2016 μαζί με τον gfan, είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133).
Κεντραρίστηκαν με άριστα αποτελέσματα τα 2 νέα bb link με SV1AMR ( #13998 ) και senius (#10636) . 
Δημιουργήθηκε νεο bb link με τον dti (#1) σε τούμπανο μορφή.

Αντικαταστάθηκε ένα feeder, έγινε συντήρηση σε όλα τα feeder (σε ολα ανοίχτηκε τρύπα 4mm πίσω τους προληπτικά) και αλλάχτηκαν όλα τα καπάκια των feeder, με ειδικά καπάκια που αντέχουν στon χρόνo.
Τοποθετήθηκαν λαστιχοταινίες έως και το τελευταίο if καλωδιο.
Έγινε κεντράρισμα σε όλα τα bb link.
Κάποια στιγμή θα αντικαταστήσουμε και το πιάτο του link ysam με καινούργιο.

Καταργήθηκε το hot spot στο Access Point του κόμβου, διότι οι ρυθμίσεις δημιούργησαν καθολικά προβλήματα τον τελευταίο καιρο.
Στο Access Point, περαμένει μόνο το *awmn-megathirios_13133_AP*, στους 2442, το οποίο αποδίδει στους φίλους του AWMN, 32 static και 32 dhcp ips για την σύνδεση τους.

Έγινε συντήρηση και στον server που διαθέτει ο κόμβος Megathirios (#13133) .
επισκεφθείτε το : www.megathirios.awmn !!!!


Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο Γιάννης megathirios, τα τελευταία χρόνια λείπει στο εξωτερικό και συντηρούμε εμείς με δικά μας έξοδα τον κόμβο του.
Τον ευχαριστούμε για την φιλοξενία. !!

Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Αυτές τις μέρες με βροχή και πολύ κρύο, παρέα με τον Κώστα sweet είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133).

Έγινε αντικατάσταση σε όλα τα σκασμένα καλώδια ethernet kat5e, με kat6.
Δούλεψε κομπρεσερ και όχι μόνο, για ξετρυπηματα, μιας και όλες οι αποστάσεις κι διασυνδέσεις των καλωδίων, κατέληξαν μέσω σωλήνων Κουβίδη 2.2 mm και έγινε τέτοια εγκατάσταση στο να αντέχει στον χρόνο.!!!

Έγινε και ενα γενικό service στον εξοπλισμό του κόμβου.

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο Γιάννης megathirios, απουσιάζει χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, και τον κόμβο τον συντηρούμε οι : senius, sweet και gfan.

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρηση και την συνέχιση.!!
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

sweet, on megathirios !!!

sweet on megathirios.jpg

 ::

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Dynamic (#8449) .

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον hurricane80 (#19074).

Επίσης έγινε ένα γενικό service στον κόμβο.!!!!

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο Γιάννης megathirios, απουσιάζει χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, και τον κόμβο τον συντηρούμε οι : senius, sweet και gfan.

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρηση και την συνέχιση σου στο awmn.!!
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Την 13-12-2019 παρέα με τον Κώστα sweet, είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133).
Έγινε αντικατάσταση σε 2 χαλασμένα feeder 5 Ghz, και έγινε αντικατάσταση σε 2 καλώδια LMR 400, λόγο παλαιότητας τους.
Έγινε γενικό σερβις στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133). Όλα λειτουργούν και ρουτάρουν κανονικά.!
Σύνολο χρόνου 2,5 ώρες x2 άτομα.

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο Γιάννης megathirios, απουσιάζει χρόνια στο εξωτερικό, και τον κόμβο τον συντηρούμε οι : senius, sweet και gfan.

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρηση του εξοπλισμού σου, καθώς και την ταράτσα σου, για την συνέχιση του κόμβου σου στο AWMN.!!

Συνεχίζουμε !!! 

Megathirios (#13133)_13-12-2019_1.jpg Megathirios (#13133)_13-12-2019_2.jpg

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο Megathirios (#13133) , είχαμε ταρατάδα.
Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον Gounara (#10130) , σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε... !  ::

----------

